# Oils,Pomades,Grease,Butters,Lotions & Cremes 2013



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey Ladies!  Happy New Year!  Since we all seem pretty consistent using:

*Oils*

*Pomades*

*Grease*

*Butters*

*Lotions*

*Cremes*

I decided to make this Challenge for the entirety of 2013 instead of doing a Quarterly Challenge!

I know I use something Year Around.

So, if you are being "Mentioned" that means you posted in the last Thread.

*Your pariticipation of course is optional & voluntary*

So, you still have a few days to think about what you'll be using.....so come back & post your list(s) and we'll get 2013 Started.

It was a Pleasure having your participation during 2012 and I look forward to chatting with ALL you Oil-Heads in the New Year!

CurlsOnFire23
choctaw
cherry.a
Americka
NappyNelle
DarkJoy
Itgirl
Brownie518
Kindheart
BraunSugar
lamaria211
TeeSGee
againstallodds
xu93texas
LexiDior
Ann0804
Golden75
SimJam
MyAngelEyez~C~U
sckri23
curlyhersheygirl
MaraWithLove
jprayze
KhandiB
Ltown
LaidBak
AtlantaJJ
gennatay
southerncitygirl
OsnapCnapp!
Nix08
Curlykale
itismehmmkay
JJamiah
greenandchic
Lita
Seamonster
bajandoc86
divachyk
Iluvsmuhgrass
youwillrise
beautyaddict1913
DominicanBrazilian82
Shay72
hairqueen7
Blairx0
LovLeeLaDee
ResultsMayVary
january noir
chesleeb
Kimlyb
faithVA
Monaleezza
Tamrin
Jewell
equestrian
Babygrowth
Rozlewis
charmtreese
Bublin
Angelicus
Naturalblessing29
soonergirl


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair- can you please add my name to this challenge?  Thanks


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

@IDareT'sHair... I'm in (please add)! Currently using a few butters, oils, lotions and cremes. Will update tonight when I get home 

*Oils*
Sapote
Sunflower
GSO
Jojoba
Almond
Hemp Seed
Gleau

*Butters*
Capuacu Butter
Hemp Seed Butter

*Lotions*
Sapote Lotion

*Cremes*
MyHoneyChild Caribbean Hair Creme
QP Elasta Mango Butter

*Pomades*
Hydroquench Puttyful <---- Not sure if this classifies as a Pomade, but this stuff right here! Chile.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 26, 2012)

I will be using:

*Oils:*  Castor (black & regular), grape seed oil, Keracare essential oil, and this other oil that I found at a BSS that I can't remember the name of, but I like it. 

*Pomades:* 4 naturals pomade

*Grease:* Keracare tingling grease (that's not the name, but again I can't remember the correct name, but its in the blue jar with a gold lid), and sometimes bonner bro. super gro 

*Butters:* Not to big on any butters at the moment, but if that changes during the year I will update this info. 

*Lotions:* What I said for butters goes for lotions as well 

*Cremes:*  Ferm Moisture retainer creme, Qhemet heavy alma cream


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2012)

In for sure oil list to follow!


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 26, 2012)

@ IDareT'sHair - Im in 

Oils: Coconut, Grapeseed, Olive.

Pomades: None

Grease: Softee Coconut and ORS Tea Tree Oil

Butters: None.

Lotions: Motions Hair and Scalp Daily Moisturizing Hairdress


----------



## Tamrin (Dec 26, 2012)

I will be using:

Oils: JBCO/HBCO, Argan Oil, EVCOO, EVOO
Pomades: None
Greace: None
Butters: Shea, Mango and Coco
Lotions: None
Cremes: Creme Brulee, KBB white tea, Shea Moisture


----------



## SimJam (Dec 26, 2012)

Im in Im in 

*Oils*
JBCO 
wheat germ
hemp
walnut
vatika
MTG
liquid gold
trigga

*Pomades*
HV almond glaze 
Oyin berry/burnt sugar pomades

*Butters*
green magic 

*Lotions*
HV whipped ends hydration 
SD Mocha silk hair milk (wont be repurchasing)

*Cremes*
Claudies coffee quinoa 
Claudies balancing ends insurance 
AOHC
BRBC


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm definitely in for 2013.  Right now I will be using (of course subject to change)
Oils - EVCO, EVOO JBCO, SD Nourish, Cocasta
Butters - KBB Butter Love (sample only), Claudie's Iman, PBN Cupacau
Lotions - PBN Moisture Milk (will add more as I use)
Creams - No clue as of yet
Pomades - Nothing for the moment
Greases - None


----------



## Americka (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in...

Oils - castor, safflower, sunflower, and grapeseed
Greases - HB Castor Oil Hair Treatment w/ mink oil


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm baaaaack!! Though not always consistent it updates. Here's what's in rotation:

*Oils*
Vatika
refined peanut
castor
grapeseed
sunflower
coconut
moroccan argan
baobab
camelia

*Butters (usually mixed together)*
cocoa
shea
mango
hemp

*grease*
CD's mimosa pomade
Wondergro Sulfur grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey Oil-Heads!

Here Are some of the Lines I'll be using (in no particular order):
Hairitage Hydrations
Marie Dean
Qhemet Biologics
Claudie Revitalizer
Afroveda
Darcy Botanicals
Oyin
Hairveda
SheScentIt
ButtersNBars
Hydratherma Naturals

Oils:
Blends i.e. HTN, AV, MD, KBN, HV etc.....
Emu
Pure Argan
Sweet Almond 
EVOO
EVCO
Grapeseed

Still want to pick up some JBCO


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 26, 2012)

i'll be using:
sapote
evoo
hemp
evco
castor or jbco

creams/butters/lotions

darcy's botanicals leave-in  (on wash day under gel and for detangling wet hair on wash day)
isha hair cream
murumuru-acai butter
balancing ends insurance
quinoa-coffee balancing


my list of oils will expand considerably cause i'm starting a business in 2013:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=17558057#post17558057


i will start ordering raw materials and packaging the first week of january and have my friend design my logo. so some of these oils will be used by me cause i'll be a guinea pig.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

southerncitygirl

Momma get that Coconut Oil yet?


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm very much in. 

I will be pre-pooing, baggying, sealing, and scalp massaging using:

*Oils:* Castor, Hemp Seed, Vatika, Coconut, my Sulfur mix

*Pomades:* Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade; Hairitage Hydrations Happy Hempy

*Butters & Cremes:* Hairitage Hydrations Mango Tango and Avocado Cloud, HH Coconut Yuzu Love, and Cooling Chamomile Whip; Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream; Oyin Handmade Whipped Pudding


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Her and my dad are out now....I made sure to tell her what brands I preferred. Don't want to have to hurt her Thanks for asking hair sister


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

southerncitygirl said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Her and my dad are out now....I made sure to tell her what brands I preferred. Don't want to have to hurt her* Thanks for asking hair sister


 
southerncitygirl

You know you wrong. 

I hope she looks at the 'brands' and not get whatever is on Sale.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

I told her if they didn't go to trader joes i'll take the nutiva or vitamin shoppe brand in the 16oz size since that's what she dumped down the sink I don't want to have to cut her to the white meat She betta do like I say


----------



## Bajanmum (Dec 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

You've been busy with the 2013 threads. We really appreciate the work you've put into starting the threads esp. the mentions. 

Please add me. I'll be back with list when feeling 100%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

Bajanmum

Since it's 'slow' around here I thought I'd betta' start on these here Threads and get them started..........

Thank You Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

southerncitygirl said:


> in the 16oz size since that's what she dumped down the sink *I don't want to have to cut her to the white meat She betta do like I say*


 
southerncitygirl

Girl.....Please  You Betta' Leave Momma alone

*momma comes home with some _cost-cutter_ coconut oil*


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm still in it!
*
Oils:* Crisco, coconut oil, grapeseed oil, castor oil

*Butter:* Shea Butter


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair


Mama is good for somethin some of the time....she brought me the right kinda evco


Lawd, I had a vision of her bringing some crappy coconut oil and it gave chills


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2012)

southerncitygirl said:


> *Mama is good for somethin some of the time....she brought me the right kinda evco*


 
southerncitygirl

Go Mama!..........


----------



## Ltown (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm probably the most inconsistent in posting but using oils/butters is part of my weekly routine so forgive me in 2013 for now.
I'll be using: 
Oils-grapeseed, almond, evco
butters-enso,hairitages


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2012)

These are the oils in my oil rinse blend:
Wheat germ 
Avocado 
Flax 
Hemp 
Olive 
Grapeseed 
Sunflower 
Vitamin E 
Lemongrass

Over top of my dc I will use wheatgerm and when I feel to do a hot or overnight oil treatment I will use moringa.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in....think I'm over daily washing again.  It's nice for my hair, but when I don't feel lke washing it at night it's a problem.  So w/ weekly or biweekly washing I'll be greasing my scalp w/ B&B Supergrowth!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 26, 2012)

IN!! 

Oils - JBCO, castor, grapeseed, hempseed, argan, olive, wheatgerm,jojoba, neem, vit 3, vatika, evco, avocado (thinking about adding flax to add to the list)

Oil Blends - castor/wheatgerm(for ends), jbco/neem(for scalp), castor/grapeseed/hempseed/argan/jojoba/evco(for length of hair), QB OHHB

Pomades - nil

Grease - nil

Butters/Creme - shea butter + mix of oils(have no idea what I added ), avocado butter, QB AOHC, QB  CTDG 

I use my oils as prepoos, mixed into DCs, and on my roots and ends.

I  oils!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in also!

Oils- castor, EVOO, grapeseed, Vitamin E
I use them together and often separately on my scalp, for DCing, GHE, and LOC.

Cremes- Africa's Best Organics Olive Oil Cream
I use it when I LOC.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in I'll post my products later


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 26, 2012)

Totally happy to be added again, can't really call myself a "challenger", using grease to seal has become a staple! 

I look forward to seeing how everyone uses their products for sealing, hope to learn more about different grease brands. 

Grease: Softee coconut <3


----------



## Angelicus (Dec 26, 2012)

I really don't consider myself to be in "challenges--" I just enjoy posting on threads occasionally. I am usually pretty consistent with the things that I use. I will post what I use here:

Pre-Shampoo Treatments: Extra Virgin Olive Oil (EVOO), Silk Dreams PRE

Leave-ins while wet: Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner + Motions Foaming Wrap Lotion

Before flat ironing: Silk Dreams PRE

Daily moisturizer: Silk Dreams Almond Buttercream 

Daily oils: Silk Dreams Nourish Oil, Silk Dreams Aaliyah's Hair Blessing 

Sparingly overnight treatment: Mizani Rose H2O Nighttime Treatment


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 26, 2012)

Oils- JBCO, crisco, evoo, sunflower, gso,sulfur oil mix, jojoba, Aragon
Butter- B.A.S.K java bean

ETA- oyins burnt sugar pomade.   Forgot I ad this. 
As time goes on, I'll add more


----------



## Lita (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in..Also using up oils & just sticking with the best of the best..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm in again. I'll be using:

Oils: Castor, grapeseed, coconut, olive
Pomades: Oyin Burnt Sugar, JC Nourish and Shine
Butters: Coffee, shea, mango, shealoe, Oyin Whipped pudding
Cremes: MJ Curly pudding
Lotions: CJ Smoothing lotion, Oyin Hair Dew


----------



## divachyk (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm not mentioned but I'm in.....

Oils
Avocado  
Jbco
Argan
Evoo
SDH Nourish
Trigger
Wheat Germ
Shikaki
Hemp Seed
Various others

Pomades / Butters / Lotions / Cremes
Kyra's Pomegranate
ETA: Avocado Butter
Oyin BSP
Hairitage Hydration - various
AfroVeda - various
Bee Mine
SSI
Various others


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

divachyk  Sorry Lady!  

I thought I went over that original list with a _fine tooth comb_ (no pun intended)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2012)

Used a dab of Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 27, 2012)

For this round I'll be using:
grapeesed
coconut
safflower
vitamin E
hemp seed
lavender EO
tea tree EO
eucalyptus EO

HH coconut mango hair moisturizer
HH alaya oil


Last night I moisturized then sealed with HH coconut mango, scalp massage with mix of coconut, vitamin E, lavender and eucalyptus


----------



## dmples2 (Dec 27, 2012)

*I'm in and I will be using the following:*

*Oils*
*Coconut*
*Grapeseed*
*Sweet Almond*
*Olive *

*Pomades*
*Oyin Burnt Sugar*
*HQS Coconut Lime Oil(Pineapple)*
*HQS Coconut Lime Oil (Mango)*

*Butters*
*HH Horsetail Butter*
*HH Lavender Butter*
*Kyra Ultimate Mango Butter*
*PBN Cupuacu Butter*
*Naturalee Hair and Body Butter*

*Creams*
*Claudie's Isha Cream*
*QB BRBC*
*HH Cocoaloe Cream*


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 27, 2012)

Oils
CO 
wheat germ
hemp
walnut
Pumpkin 
vatika
Sunflower
Claudies Revitilizer
Tivva Naturals Growth 
Bee Naturals Growth 
Claudies vere 
Claudies Garden 


Pomades
Marie Dean Candula
Marie Dean Peppermint
Edge Define
Wax  


Butters
Marie Dean
Claudies murumuru
Claudies isha

Lotions
Claudies 

Cremes
Claudies coffee quinoa 
Claudies balancing ends insurance 
Komaza


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in for the year. I'll come back and list what I'll be using.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes, I'm definitely in! I'll be using the following products for 2013:

*Oils*
-Organic Camellia oil
-Cocoveda oil
-Amla oil
-Jamaican black castor oil
-Hemp seed oil
-Hydratherma Naturals oil
-sweet almond oil
-rosemary, peppermint, eucalyptus essential oils
-my sulfur oil concoction

*Pomades*
-Peppermint Pomade 

*Butters*
-Sweet Mimosa Butter
-Bee Mine Bee Hold Curly Butter

*Cremes*
-Donna Marie Super Buttercreme

*Lotions*
-DB Vanilla Delight Curl Detangling Milk
-Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm in. As I buy stuff I will list them. 
Oils: SSI eve avocado oil
Pomades: will get Oyin
Lotions: As I Am leave in, Coco creme LI, Greaseless Moisture, giovanni direct LI
Cremes: GTHC
Greases: none


----------



## cherry.a (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll be using EVCO, JBCO, Grape seed oil, ORS hair repair vita oil.
ORS hair lotion, ORS hair repair intense moisturizer and anti breakage cream.


----------



## LovLeeLaDee (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the mention, I am joining this challenge too.
I will be using brahmi amla &  bringraj oils for overnight prepoo
Grapeseed oil to seal
Shea butter & grease for moisture
I got some argan oil for Christmas but I need help on how to use it
I intend to gather intel on other oils n butters to try since they are better for my hair than watery leave-ins


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 28, 2012)

Doing a HOT with EVOCO


----------



## jprayze (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm in!  Be back with my list later!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 28, 2012)

Massaged in: Bel Nouvo Peach Pomade

25% off Bel Nouvo via ETSY Code = *DAY25*


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in but I will list stuff as I use them.


----------



## Bajanmum (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi I'm back!

I'll mention by name as I use them (too numerous to name in one go), but company names are:

Claudies
Be naturally jazzy oils
Silk Dreams oil and butter
All things O'Natural butter
JBCO
Vatika
Trigger

I'm done!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2012)

Rubbed in: Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"


----------



## Ltown (Dec 30, 2012)

Use horsetail butter I had sitting around dated 2011 so I better use it up.


----------



## Americka (Dec 30, 2012)

Sealed w/ Dark n Lovely Au Naturale Sheen Sealing Nectar. I loveeeeee the smell!


----------



## fatimablush (Dec 30, 2012)

oils---grapeseed oil

pomades--something by Claudie's Revitalizer

Grease--Dax

Butter-Coffee Butter

Lotions-Salerm Leave in Conditioner thinned out.

Cremes-ORS anti breakage cream


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 30, 2012)

IN! I'll come post my list later


----------



## divachyk (Dec 31, 2012)

Forgot to massage in my Hairitage's happy hempy last night so I will do that this morning.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 31, 2012)

Rubbed in my green magic lastnight

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 using LHCF


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone use a grease that's thicker than normal but is not as thick as beeswax?


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 31, 2012)

Slathered rosemary growth essentials on my scalp and edges


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just bought rice bran oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2012)

Using Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2012)

ResultsMayVary

Have you tried any of Claudie's Grease's/Pomades?  They are Nice.  

Also, Njoi's Herbal Hair Dressing is also nice.


----------



## Tawjah (Dec 31, 2012)

Can I be added @IDareT'sHair? TIA 

Oils - Olive, JBCO, Castor, Grapeseed, Coconut, Palm, Burdock, 

Butters - Hempseed, Rosemary, Shea, Tamanu, Mango, Cocoa 

Lotions - Tamanu, Shea, Mango, Cocoa 

Pomades - BCO Hair Food, Nature's Blessings, Burnt Sugar

Cremes - None
Grease - None


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2012)

Tawjah

Sure Ms. Lady!  Welcome & Happy Posting

Glad to have You!


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 31, 2012)

I did a quick pre-poo and de-shedding with warmed Vatika oil. I forgot to add the happy hempy, but I may just put it on top of my conditioner.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 31, 2012)

Add me, add me.....

*Oils*
JBCO
Grapeseed Oil
EVCO

*Butters*
Shea
Cocoa
.......mixed together w/added oils.


----------



## Lanea87 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sealed with *GSO* today
Added *JBCO* to my edges


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 31, 2012)

Plan to use rice bran oil as the first O in the LOCO method and continue with gleau for the final O.


----------



## Americka (Dec 31, 2012)

Sealed w/ sheen sealing nectar


----------



## Lita (Dec 31, 2012)

Did a pre with Coconut cream milk/rice bran oil,washed with Hibiscus poo bar,rinsed with Yucca Hair Cream,MD Seaweed & RiceMilk Dc..


Happy Hair Growing!

Rinsed Dc out with warm water,Coily Head Chick leave-in,Pura Mumu Hair Milk,Siamese Twists essential hair cream on length,sealed with Rice Bran Oil..Hair is very shiny,soft & detangle..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 31, 2012)

M&S'd with E QP mb and macadamia natural healing oil!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 31, 2012)

I pre-poo'd last night with Dabur vatika oil and sealed last night after washing with camellia oil.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 31, 2012)

m/s with isha cream yesterday and my oil blend

on last saturday m/s with quinoa-coffee balancing and my oil blend


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sealed with castor oil yesterday.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 1, 2013)

LOC method with my LI mix, eve oil, and seyani hair butter.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 1, 2013)

Sealed damp hair with QB AOHC & CD Tui oil.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 1, 2013)

Used claudies balancing quinioa coffee cream.


----------



## dmples2 (Jan 1, 2013)

M&S with QB BRBC and sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 1, 2013)

Moisturizing with EVOCO and bunning


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 1, 2013)

Marinating in my vatkia pre poo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2013)

Will Use: Pumpkin Oil with my Leave-In and maybe the Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oil rinsed... during my cowash.  Used rice bran oil to seal in the liquid and gleau to seal my leave in conditioner.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 1, 2013)

I used castor oil mixture today. The horsetail butter wasn't good for my hair it must have some waxy in it or maybe it's old with a 2011 date


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 1, 2013)

Moisturized W/ ORS hair repair anti breakage cream and sealed W/ hair repair vita oil.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 1, 2013)

Refreshed my twistout with hv almond glaze and jojoba oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 1, 2013)

Sealed my DC in with Eve oil, will do LOC or lOCO using as I am leave in, eve oil, my leave in mix, and either eve oil or seyani hair butter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 1, 2013)

Sealed with my ceremide mix after my wash routine.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 1, 2013)

Sealing twists with CD Tui. I just love the scent; I wish the oil was something more hair-healthy, like hemp or avocado.


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Bunking overnight with Brahmi oil


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Correction^^^ bunning


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sealed with *GSO* (twice) today!


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Jan 2, 2013)

I would like to join. I moisturized with hairveda whipped ends and sealed with SD's mocha bling butter


----------



## greenandchic (Jan 2, 2013)

Sealed with GSO and Oyin Burnt Sugar on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2013)

SpiceUpMyHair

Welcome! 

By All Means, please jump right in.  Glad to have you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2013)

Using: Coffee Pomade from the Coffee Shop, but will put something else into rotation.  Maybe Afroveda's Shea Amala.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sealed in crece Pelo leave in with EVOCO and Organix macadamia oil (love that stuff)


----------



## gennatay (Jan 2, 2013)

Do a Vatkia oil treatment this afternoon. Havent decided what I'll do after this.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 2, 2013)

Pre pooed with ayurvedic oil blend and used leave-in HV whipped ends and moisturized with SD creme de la silk


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 2, 2013)

sulfur grease to seal after wash.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Jan 2, 2013)

Used LOC method on freshly deep conditioned hair. Massaged scalp with Hair Trigger Explosive Growth Elixir.

L= water and chi keratin mist
O= Sunflower oil
C= Hairveda whipped ends


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 2, 2013)

I used cocoveda and camellia oil to seal this AM.

I'll be using sweet almond oil to seal tonight.


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2013)

Washed my bang..Just the bang today..Ambrosia Lavender Camomile Honey Curl poo,Soultinacls Afrotastic Dc 1hr,rinsed with Soultinacls Mango Dip,applied Yucca & Aloe Hair Milk,Amaka Coconut Cream on length just little..Rubbed Rice Bran oil on ends,bang in Lg roller...

*I wash my bang every other day..Just the bang..

My hair is loving this weird combo-Yucca/Aloe Milk,Coconut Cream moisturizer & Ultimate Treat...It's responding very well.To that odd mix..Hair is really full from it.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 2, 2013)

Used Oyin burnt sugar pomade to twist my hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 2, 2013)

Did y'all find y'all oils (hemp, coconut, etc) cheaper online or in stores like whole foods? I don't know which route to go...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2013)

Babygrowth

The WF's isn't that close to me & Vitacost has Flat Rate Shipping for $4.99.  My little Health Food store near to my house is reasonable.  

But I just get them from Vitacost (or someplace like that).

I'd do a quick cart and then evaluate.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah, IDareT'sHair I like the vitacost prices so I will probably just do that. WF and Trader Joes are not that close to me either and the flea market marks up prices like $3 compared to online prices. Thank you for your help!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2013)

@Babygrowth

That's where I get all my "Teas" too. Alvita Tea (Brand). You should look at those while you're out there. 

*not pushin'....just sayin'* 

Vitacost is much 'cheaper' for these Teas than my little neighborhood Health Food Store, although they carry it.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sealed with GSO tonight!


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 2, 2013)

I used some Curly ButterCreme & Double Butter Creme both are beautiful together


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> That's where I get all my "Teas" too. Alvita Tea (Brand). You should look at those while you're out there.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Girl,  I have added teas then removed them and added them back again. I just don't know which ones to start with


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 3, 2013)

Greased scalp last night w/ BB supergro


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 3, 2013)

m/s with balancing ends insurance and castor oil


----------



## divachyk (Jan 3, 2013)

Used Saravun Castor Cream last night along with a few drops of avocado oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 3, 2013)

Using my LI mix, eve oil, and seyani hair butter... I will be doing a haul this weekend so there will be more interesting mixes to come!


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 3, 2013)

Moisturized my hair and scalp W/ORS hair lotion then sealed W/ almond oil.


----------



## Lita (Jan 3, 2013)

Came home tonight..Mist my scalp with Coily Head Chick Hair Martini,Yucca/Aloe Milk,Coily Head Chick ultimate treat on length & sealed with Wheat Germ Oil..Hair in braids.

*Coily Head Chick-Contains Rice Bran Oil..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SimJam (Jan 3, 2013)

southerncitygirl said:


> m/s with balancing ends insurance and castor oil



Love that ends insurance !!


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 3, 2013)

This week I am misting my hair with SM Thickening Moisture Mist and sealing with olive oil.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 3, 2013)

Gonna  spritz hair with CD tui  and moisturize ends with ends insurance and seal  with castor oil


----------



## dmples2 (Jan 3, 2013)

M&S with Isha Cream and sealed with Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence mango butter.


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 3, 2013)

Moisturized with DB sweet cocoa bean moisturizing hair whip. Sealed with hemp seed oil (took a break from sealing with HH coconut mango).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2013)

Using The Pomade's Shop Growth Fundamental's Coffee Pomade


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sealed w/ GSO & sunflower


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 3, 2013)

m/s with quinoa-coffee balancing and my oil mix, put castor oil on the last 2-3 inches of my hurr


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 4, 2013)

Wednesday I massaged my scalp with hair trigger.

Tonight I massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir, misted with AVJ and applied vatika frosting to my hair for an overnight prepoo.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just coconut oiled my hair an baggyed my ends


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 4, 2013)

m/s with murumuru-acai butter and oil mix...used castor on the last 2-3 inches of my hair.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 5, 2013)

JBCO scalp massage and Sunflower Oil on hair... *Pre-poo*


----------



## Ltown (Jan 5, 2013)

using jbco for seal and claudie quinoa for mositure.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 5, 2013)

jprayze said:


> I'm in!  Be back with my list later!!!



Oils -- MN mixed with grapeseed, jojoba and EOs
Liquid gold (sulfur)
Apricot 
Coconut oil
Wild growth 

Grease -- softee mango butter 

Not sure what category, but I also have miss Jessie's curly buttercreme.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

m/s with the same combo today



southerncitygirl said:


> m/s with murumuru-acai butter and oil mix...used castor on the last 2-3 inches of my hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 5, 2013)

Oiled up last night with HH Happy Hempy. I placed my hair in twisted bantu knots, using the pomade pretty liberally, especially on my ends. My hair has no greasiness, heavyness, stickiness, or bad scent.


----------



## dmples2 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Hot oil treatment tonight with my oil mixture of grapeseed, coconut, olive, and almond oil.*


----------



## melissa-bee (Jan 5, 2013)

I shall be making some whipped shea butter soon but don't really know what to mix it with. 
A lot of people mix it with coconut oil but my hait doesn't really like coconut oil.  My hair likes hemp seed oil but I fear the mix will smell bad. Also don't people mix with coconut oil because it's anti bacterial and the mix lasts longer.  I'm going to look for some vanilla essential oil tomorrow.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 5, 2013)

@melissa-bee

try any blend of the following:
jojoba
grapeseed
avocado
sesame
castor
sunflower
safflower
walnut

You can use a Vitamin E oil blend and honey to preserve your mix....don't add any water. the higher IU content in the vitamin E oil blend the better.

To fragrance it use essential oils like:
lavender
lemongrass
cedarwood
clary sage
rosemary

 I need to know how many ounces the blend will be so I can tell you how many drops of essential oil to use once its whipped. Lemme look in one of my aromatherapy books...it will smell nice and add extra benefits


ETA: make sure its raw/unpasteurized honey


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2013)

Getting ready to use:

Blended Beauty's: Aunt Gert's Fertilizing Pomade (ETSY)


----------



## melissa-bee (Jan 5, 2013)

southerncitygirl said:


> @melissa-bee
> 
> try any blend of the following:
> jojoba
> ...



Thanks, I have rosemary essential oil. I think I might try almond oil since it has no scent. I don't really know how many ounces it will be. I was just going to eyeball it.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 5, 2013)

Used Claudies Iman butter in hair & scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> *Used Claudies Iman butter in hair & scalp*


 
Golden75

I love that Stuff don't you? 

She originally made that for her Private Label Customers and then began to offer it.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I love that Stuff don't you?
> 
> She originally made that for her Private Label Customers and then began to offer it.



Idaret'hair - I love it!  Had it sitting and pulled it out after you & Brownie mentioned it.  Need to pull out the Tiffani too.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 5, 2013)

Prepooed with tea, HQS pineapple, and coconut jbco. Sealed in my DC with cocojbco. Will use my As I am LI, eve oil, greaseless moisture, and cocojbco for my LOCO tonite.

Can't wait til my trigger comes so I can add in nightly scalp massages! I want that super growth bad!!! Lol!


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Jan 5, 2013)

Used hh cocoaloe to moisturize and hh silk n aloe to seal. My hair feels good right now.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sealed with GSO tonight!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 6, 2013)

I sealed tonight with Cocoveda oil and DB transitioning cream. I also applied my sulfur oil to scalp.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 6, 2013)

Sealed with castor oil once and put some on my edges twice today.


----------



## sckri23 (Jan 6, 2013)

Moisturized with hollywood beauty olive creme hairdress and sealed and oiled my scalp with my oil/grease mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2013)

Massaged in Aunt Gert's Hair Fertilizer w/Crushed Peppermint Leaves


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 6, 2013)

I've used smooth and nourish oil from Be Naturally Jazzy.com to seal my twist out. It has some citrus essential oils in and smell nice and tangy.

I'll be using a ayurvedic oil blend as a pre poo, SD wheat germ butter conditioner as a leave in, creme de la silk as a moisturizer and Claudies Iman butter to seal, today, as wel.l


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 6, 2013)

Did a scalp massage with moringa oil last night and used rice bran oil on the length of my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 6, 2013)

Oil rinsed 2x last week with vatika frosting. Doing a hot/prepoo with it today.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 6, 2013)

did the same thing again today



southerncitygirl said:


> m/s with the same combo today


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 6, 2013)

Moisturized my hair and scalp W/ GSO and sealed W/ WGO.


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2013)

Rubbed some Gro Aut Mahabhringraj oil on my scalp & Simease Twist essential hair butter on length,just a little..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 6, 2013)

I used my Crisco/aloe mix as a twisting butter.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 6, 2013)

Moisturized with Beautiful Textures moisture butter and sealed with EVOCO


----------



## antavia009 (Jan 6, 2013)

southerncitygirl said:


> i'll be using:
> sapote
> evoo
> hemp
> ...



Well definitely post details once its up and running! Good luck, thats exciting!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 6, 2013)

LOC method with my LI mix, eve oil, and seyani hair butter


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 7, 2013)

LaidBak here we are!


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2013)

Bear Fruit Hair is having 35% sale on certain hair/Scalp Creams..code-NewYear35 
January 7th-11

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 7, 2013)

Twisted w/ Oyins burnt sugar pomade & sealed w/ sunflower GSO mix.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 7, 2013)

Moisturized my hair with Cupuacu Butter (PBN-Tahitian Vanilla) ---> my dry strands were INSTANTLY revitalized.  Sealed with Gleau Oil.  Love this combination.  I will continue with this daily until I co-wash Wednesday night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2013)

Using Naturelle Grow's: Growth Oil


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 7, 2013)

Oil rinse with my ceramide rich blend then LOCO with Rice bran oil and Gleau oil blend.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> @LaidBak here we are!




Thank you!!

I have been faithfully using my grapeseed oil and water mix.  Sprayed between my tracks last night and sealed with some jojoba hair milk. My Hairitage Hydrations butters arrived in the mail today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2013)

LaidBak

What Butters did you get from Hairitage?


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaidBak
> 
> What Butters did you get from Hairitage?



Golden Whip and Castor Infusion.  I'm really excited about the Castor Infusion, and it smells good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2013)

@LaidBak

Have you tried any others? i.e. Sprout, Happy Hempy Hair, Clouds? Aloe & Silk, Jar Of Joe _*these sound like some stuff you would like*_


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaidBak
> 
> Have you tried any others? i.e. Sprout, Happy Hempy Hair, Clouds? Aloe & Silk, Jar Of Joe *these sound like some stuff you would like*



Nope.  My hair is very particular.  Doesn't like coconut oil in any way shape or form, or glycerine, or aloe.  I have to be real careful.  As much as I love to buy new stuff I know it will just end with a setback.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 8, 2013)

Using hairitage jojoba butter and enso.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 8, 2013)

Info on what castor oil


http://blackgirllonghair.com/2012/02/7-ways-to-use-castor-oil/


Castor oil contains vitamin E, minerals, proteins, antibacterial and anti-fungicidal properties. Scientists attribute its healing benefits to its unusual chemical composition, which consists of a triglyceride of fatty acids with ricinoleic acid of up to 90 percent. In addition to healing benefits, castor oil also contains anti-inflammatory properties, all of which are related to healthy hair growth. Here are 7 ways to incorporate castor oil into a healthy hair regimen.

Added Shine

According to researchers studying the light reflected from hair samples, castor oil hair treatments were found to increase the luster of hair. This effect is caused by castor oil‘s ability to coat the hair shaft, sealing in moisture and creating a silkier surface. Dull hair may benefit from the use of castor oil hair treatments, either in conditioners or in the form of a hot oil treatment. For optimum shine, use a hot oil treatment once per month or moisturizing treatments weekly. However, more frequent use than this can result in an oily scalp.

Improve Scalp Circulation

Castor oil on your scalp can help to increase circulation. The strengthening effect it has on hair follicles can stimulate hair growth in cases of alopecia, or hair loss.


Prevent Hair Loss

The antifungal and antibacterial properties in castor oil are useful in combating scalp infections, such as follliculitus, ringworm and peidra. Infections and scalp disorders are major causes of hair loss. Pathogens and micro-organisms such as viruses, bacteria, fungus and parasites can attack your skin and scalp, leading to bald patches and impeding hair growth.

Control Split Ends

Castor oil as a conditioning treatment can help reduce split ends, which in turn prevents hair loss and breakage. Omega 6 essential fatty acids, vitamin E, proteins and other nutrients in castor oil can penetrate dry and damaged hair, smoothing rough cuticles and helping the hair shaft retain moisture. Castor oil has a viscous consistency, so mixing it with lighter oils — such as olive and jojoba — makes it easier to evenly and sufficiently distribute it throughout your hair.

Sealing

Castor oil is a popular ingredient in hair products formulated for highly textured hair because it is known for its ability to seal moisture in the hair, combatting the natural dryness of these hair types. Apply it after moisturizing with a water-based product for a long-lasting seal.

Treatment of Dry Scalp or Dandruff

Castor oil contains fungicidal, germicidal and insecticidal properties, making it an effective treatment for many causes of dandruff. In addition, castor oil hair treatments seal in moisture when applied to either the hair or the scalp, making it an excellent scalp moisturizer. If you have dry scalp or dandruff, apply castor oil directly to dry areas prior to washing or shampooing the hair.

Moisturizing Scalp & Thickening Hair

Omega 6 fatty acids in castor oil help keep your scalp from drying out, while regular use of castor oil may encourage thicker hair growth. Unrefined castor oil is preferred over refined types, because it contains more nutrients and healing properties. Use castor oil for hot oil treatments and scalp massages to stimulate hair growth and keep your hair soft and manageable. Leave the oil in your hair overnight, covered with a plastic cap to trap heat and enhance penetration. In the morning, wash your hair thoroughly with shampoo to remove all traces of castor oil, then style as usual.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 8, 2013)

Coconut oil same source


Coconut oil is one of the few discoveries that I rave about endlessly. It helps hair maintain its moisture and even has a scientifically proven role in conditioning. However, I do get reports from naturals who struggle with coconut oil and report that it leaves hair crunchy or even feeling brittle. A super oily scalp is also another common issue.

Are you struggling to love coconut oil?* Here are my four of best hints and tips on how to get the most out coconut oil and conquer that crunch.

1. The fingertip technique

Coconut oil is not meant to be slathered on. It is light and spreadable which means that a little of it goes a long way. Use the fingertip technique to control how much you use.

Section your hair into four. Scoop one index finger of coconut oil and melt it thoroughly in your hands. Dab the melted oil to each of the four sections and then take the time to spread the oil on each section focusing on the ends. Before using more oil, look at your palms, if there is still oil on them, you do not need to add more.


2. Mix it up to prevent crunchy hair

Cold air can cause coconut oil to freeze which in turn makes hair feel hard and crunchy. Mix coconut oil with shea butter (40% coconut oil, 60% shea butter) to create an oil which does not crunch up in cold air. You can also combine coconut oil with oils which are liquid at low temperatures such as olive oil, almond oil or jojoba oil.

3. Use it before washing your hair

Coconut oil does not have to be used just to seal hair and if you have difficulty using it on its own then consider just using it before washing your hair. Apply it the night before the wash to allow it sufficient time to penetrate into the hair. Coconut oil will protect the cuticle from expanding excessively as water is taken up from the wash and protect your hair from losing its protein.

4. Words of Caution

a.) Shampoo is required
If you are not using a cleansing product (shampoo or soap), and you are strictly co-washing, you should watch out for build up if you regularly use any oil in your routine. Build up can be seen often as a white coating on hair but in the case of light build up it may just be that your hair does not respond as normal – for example it never feels moisturised or it feels very greasy or it feels hard.

b.) Coconut oil is not a substitute for a protein treatment
Coconut oil does not contain protein. The crunchy feel is related to the amount of oil used and the air temperature. Coconut oil* does indeed protect hair from losing protein but if your intent is to fill gaps in your hair and add strength as a protein treatment would do, then coconut oil is not the man for the job.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 8, 2013)

^^This is why I feel my hair should love coconut oil.  I used to use it all the time--I swore by it!  But I noticed over time that it seemed to dry my hair out.  Even coconut oil based conditioners (like SitriNillah) left my hair hard and crunchy.  Now I have a bunch of coconut oil blends and butters collecting dust in my closet.  *sigh* Maybe I just need to use it sparingly like the article says.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 8, 2013)

My new coconut oil should be here today!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 8, 2013)

I did the LCO method on my damp hair last night with Africa's Best Organics Olive Oil Cream and castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2013)

@Ltown

Very nice Post. Thanks for Sharing.  Interesting Facts!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2013)

Using: Naturelle Grow's Hair Oil - The one with Sulfur (scalp only).


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 8, 2013)

Last night  I massaged my scalp with hair trigger and applied DB's coco curl cream on my ends.

This afternoon I sealed with Claudie's graden oil after my wash routine.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 8, 2013)

I oiled my scalp between my tracks with  grapeseed/wheat germ/JBCO and fragrance oil mix before I went swimming.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 8, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with my modified WGHO (added evoco, peppermint, Rosemary and eucalyptus oils). Moisturized with CON Argan oil leave in, sealed with walnut oil


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 8, 2013)

Oil rinsed, did the LOCO with rice bran oil and gleau.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 8, 2013)

Will do the LOCO with eve oil and cocojbco, also prepooed/baggied with greaseless moisture and cocojbco.


----------



## dmples2 (Jan 8, 2013)

Moisturized with HQS Greaseless Moisture and sealed with HH Horsetail butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2013)

Nix08

Clawd Nix, I told you that LOCO would catch on!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 9, 2013)

I sealed tonight with organic camellia oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 9, 2013)

What is LOCO?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 9, 2013)

Generally people seal their conditioner in with oil....then someone decided that it works better for them to seal liquid (L) with oil (O) then add conditioner (C) over top.  I tried that and I find it makes my hair feel dry BUT if I add a touch more oil (O) over top it works amazingly

LaidBak


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 9, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Generally people seal their conditioner in with oil....then someone decided that it works better for them to seal liquid (L) with oil (O) then add conditioner (C) over top.  I tried that and I find it makes my hair feel dry BUT if I add a touch more oil (O) over top it works amazingly
> 
> LaidBak



OK that makes sense,  thanks.  I guess there is a catchy name for everything now.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 9, 2013)

I finally found a way to use the purabody murumuru moisture milk in lemongrass ... just add some JBCO..... now its yummy. But I only have about 1/4 of the bottle left.

so odd because the same product in vanilla works wonderfully


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 9, 2013)

Greased scalp w/ BB last night and as always Curl wax on my edges.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Jan 9, 2013)

Moisturized with murumuru moisture milk and sealed with carols daughter tui. Applied sprout mixed with a little hair trigger growth elixer to the scalp.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 9, 2013)

EVOCO on my scalp while DCing.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 9, 2013)

Scalp massaged with jbco this morning 
Sealed with MD argan


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 9, 2013)

Oil rinsed with my ceramide rich blend
LOCO with rice bran and gleau oil blend


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 9, 2013)

Moisturized with avocado oil.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 9, 2013)

Applied NJoys sulfur oil mix to my scalp & massaged it in 
Sprayed s-curl 
Sealed w/ gso, sunflower seed oil mix


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 9, 2013)

M&S'd using Elasta QP mb and Macadamia natural healing oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 9, 2013)

I added sweet almond oil and camellia oil to my DC.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 9, 2013)

Sealed in Aussie Moist conditioner using Shea Moisture Curl Enhancig Smoothie,  sesame oil (gingelly), Bigen polishing serum, and concentrated indian hemp pomade on the ends. I seal from root to tip but apply grease/pomade to edges and ends (10-12" of my hair ends) especially.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 10, 2013)

LOC with my LI mix, eve oil, jar of joe


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 10, 2013)

Used Natty butter from All Things O'Natural (ATON) to seal my ends. Seems to be working a treat. I have protein overload again...Will I never learn???


----------



## Ltown (Jan 10, 2013)

Using hv vatika oil this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2013)

Using: Liquid Gold's "Green Magic"


----------



## SimJam (Jan 10, 2013)

cant remember if I posted this already, but this claudies balancing ends insurance is all that and 2 bags of chips


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 10, 2013)

Did a HOT with HV Cocasta oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2013)

Massaged in: Liquid Gold's "Green Magic"


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 10, 2013)

Massaged some JBCO into my temples and nape. Whenever I've been ill, those are the first places to thin out.

Time for damage control, methinks.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 10, 2013)

just retwisted my hair for twistout tomorrow. used HV whipped jelly under purabody cupuacu butter


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 10, 2013)

Modified WGHO on my scalp and EVOCO on my hair


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 10, 2013)

LOCO with my LI mix, eve oil, jar of joe, and cocojbco


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

Loco with rice bran oil and gleau. ..

Planning a steamed HOT tomorrow left in overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2013)

Nix08

Are you doing this on dry hair?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes that's the plan
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> *Yes that's the plan*


 
Nix08

I need to try this HOT-Steam, Cowash, DC, etc....interesting


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Oh yes...you really should

I do all DC's, proteins, HOT's on dry hair...what I'm actually planning for tomorrow is a HOT - steam - overnight DC - and a clarifying wash the next day...although I may chicken out and forgo the poo and cowash ...since it just feels too good to cowash


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 10, 2013)

Bout to rub on some pomade shop peppermint growth essentials to my scalp.  After moisturizing I'll use this last corner of a HV sample oil.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 10, 2013)

used isha hair cream, oil blend and put castor oil ont he last 2-3 inches of my hair


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 10, 2013)

I see that creams are on the list now too!  In that case, I applied Claudie's Coffee Conditioning cream to my scalp between my braids today.  I like that I can apply it heavily and there is no build up.


----------



## Lita (Jan 10, 2013)

Spritz my hair with Ambrosa Hydrating curl mist,rubbed some Qhemet AHC on my scalp,used Cream & Coco curls for days on hair,cream & coco carrot almond whip to seal..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 11, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with Afroveda Shikikai hair growth oil, moisturized my hair with DM Super Buttercreme and sealed with Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2013)

Used: Pure Pumpkin Seed with my Leave-In.  Will follow-up with Liquid Gold's Green Magic once dry.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 11, 2013)

Used Jar of Joe on edges and nape with Claudies Kahve lotion on length. Sealed with Hydratherma Nat. oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2013)

Ended Up using:  Sprout instead of Green Magic


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 11, 2013)

Pre pood w/ castor oil
Twisted w/oyin burnt sugar pomade
Sealed w/ gso/sunflower mix


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 11, 2013)

Prepooing with jar of joe, trigger and coco jbco... overnight...


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 11, 2013)

Doing a HOT on dry hair under my steamer with Moringa in my roots and on my strands:
Rice bran
Rose and grapeseed 
Wheat germ oil

I wonder if I can make my own rose oil????


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 12, 2013)

Massaged in some JBCO into edges and nape. Sealed ends with Natty Butter.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 12, 2013)

i slept with my pre-poo overnight and didn't wash until a lil while ago. i used db leave-in to detangle. 

i'll m/s either today or tomorrow with isha hair cream, oil mix, and castor on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2013)

Ordered: another bottle of Gleau Oil _*while its still on Sale*_

Used - Shikakai Oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ordered: another bottle of Gleau Oil *while its still on Sale*
> 
> Used - Shikakai Oil



Don't you just love long sales?! I do...  that's been on sale for a minute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2013)

Babygrowth

Gurl.....I Do!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 12, 2013)

Nix08

you can do the infusion method to make your own rose oil via a crockpot or double boiler.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 12, 2013)

southerncitygirl said:


> Nix08
> 
> you can do the infusion method to make your own rose oil via a crockpot or double boiler.



When I get a crock pot I'll pm you for instructions  Do I need another oil with it?  Ideally I would like a rice bran and rose oil blend. 

southerncitygirl


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 12, 2013)

I did an LCO treatment after DC/cowash with castor oil, and I massaged it into my scalp/on my edges.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 12, 2013)

southerncitygirl could I do this video ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e095va7iAX0&feature=youtube_gdata_player) with the rice bran oil and the dried rose petals on my hair?  Do you know?

Eta: in the comment section someone asked about rose oil this way.   I'm going to try a small batch just now


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 12, 2013)

@Nix08

you would infuse the oil and strain. i lubbs mountain rose, they are my boo-tang! this method takes longer that they are doing, i usually do the double boiler method for about 12 hrs. you could do the same with a mini-crockpot on low. i prefer to use evco to infuse then i later cut with other oils/butters. oils can be fincky/tempermental when they are unrefined/cold pressed. when chefs say that oils have a high flashpoint they are usually refined with the exception of red palm and evco.....its still dangerous to the bodyinternally though and ppl have been using this rationale to use oils as heat protectants.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 12, 2013)

southerncitygirl I've got a small batch going now but next time I'm at Walmart I'm going to look for a mini crock pot  Thank you so much. ..I'm all excited now

Eta: Good point on not using oil as a heat protectant
southerncitygirl


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 12, 2013)

Nix08 

just edited the post above shuggie-poo, please re-read


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 12, 2013)

Nix08

do yo' thang chile and keep me posted. it will smell heavenly when its done. i haven't done my lavender mix with evco in while...you are tempting me


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 12, 2013)

Just ordered some Rice Bran Oil. That stuff is the bomb mixed with my Tesemme Naturals Moisture Rich Conditioner  also restocked on Castor Oil and Aloe Vera oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 12, 2013)

southerncitygirl you have me all excited. ..evco and lavender that sounds down right amazing!   I'm officially on the hunt for a mini crock pot. ..patience has never been something that I'm good at


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 12, 2013)

Moisturized W/ ORS hair lotion & sealed W/ GSO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2013)

Used: Tiiva's Shea Growth Pomade.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 12, 2013)

I sealed my ends today with organic camellia oil.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 12, 2013)

just put the pomade shop growth pomade on my scalp, isha hair cream down the length, castor oil on the last 2-3 inches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2013)

southerncitygirl

Which one are you using?

Coffee
Peppermint
Rosemary

Imma try the Peppermint one next


----------



## Americka (Jan 12, 2013)

Still sealing with the Sheen Sealing Nectar by Dark n Lovely


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 12, 2013)

the plumeria rosemary one @Idaret'shair




IDareT'sHair said:


> @southerncitygirl
> 
> Which one are you using?
> 
> ...


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 12, 2013)

Oiled my hair and scalp heavily in preparation for tomorrow's wash n DC


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 13, 2013)

Oil rinsed with eve oil, sealed in water with cocojbco, as I am leave in, jar of joe, then gleau... hair needed this today feels soft and 

ETA: trigger on the scalp


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 13, 2013)

Prepooing now with wheatgerm oil on the ends of my hair and coconut oil on the length.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 13, 2013)

Applied NJoys sulfur mix to my scalp sat night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2013)

Used: Tiiva Naturals Shea-Hemp Growth Butter


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 13, 2013)

southerncitygirl. ...I have a mini crock pot...now what do I do with it...pretty please? ???


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 13, 2013)

Sealed with HH coconut mango this morning.
Later today, will pre-poo with hair trigger on my scalp and safflower oil on the length of my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2013)

Nix08

I made my Coffee Oil in my Mini, which is actually a very small Crock Potourri.  Worked very well tho'


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nix08
> 
> I made my Coffee Oil in my Mini, which is actually a very small Crock Potourri.  Worked very well tho'



How long did you brew it for?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2013)

@Nix08

It heated up really quickly. And I didn't want it to Scorch/Burn. 

I used a Combo of Coconut and Olive (with Coffee Grounds in Cheesecloth). 

But next time, I'll just use Olive.

Once cooled, the Coconut solidified which made it more of a Butter..


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 13, 2013)

Nix08

put the crockpot on low and watch it, i ususlly use the double boiler method so mine has never burned or gotten too hot.you won't be able to use the crockpot for anything elsecause it will forever smell like herbs. for every 1pt herbs i would do 3-6 pts oil. the herbs should be completely submerged in the oil hth


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair and southerncitygirl thank you so much.   I'm planning to do this next weekend. ..since I won't have hours to do it properly in the week.

I've even purchased some coconut oil....I want a brew to moisturize my skin.


----------



## winona (Jan 13, 2013)

Just an FYI ladies  When I used a crockpot liner (think it was like 4 for $2 at the grocery store; same aisle as trash bags and sandwich bags)  i never had a problem of crockpot smelling like herbs  Happy Mixing.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 13, 2013)

winona

thats great, thx for sharing ^^^ Nix08 you see that? i think if its on low you can leave it running anywhere btw 8-12 hrs. like IDareT'sHair said it could get very hot so watch it. yeah you could make a multipurpose oil and then cut it with other oils for varying purposes.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 13, 2013)

You guys are so full of knowledge  I love it  Thanks again ladies


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 13, 2013)

just m/s with isha cream, my oil mix, and put castor on the last 2-3 inches of my hair.


----------



## dmples2 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Last night, I did a hot oil treatment using coconut oil and olive oil before I washed my hair. Tonight I m/s seal with QB BRBC and sweet almond oil.*


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 13, 2013)

LOCO with rice bran oil and gleau.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 13, 2013)

just applied green magic


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 13, 2013)

I slathered QB AOHC on shower steamed hair.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 13, 2013)

Heavy sealed my ends with JBCO and Iman grease.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2013)

Sealed my hair with Jane Carter Nourish and Shine. Then used Nubian Heritage Keratin Leave In on my ends.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 13, 2013)

Earlier today I used my LI mix and gleau because my hair was feeling weird... probably because I tried to mix french perm into my DC just to see if it would work like that (epic fail), will do LOC tonite with greaseless moisture, eve oil, and seyani hair butter... trigger in my scalp...


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 14, 2013)

Used curl wax w/ flatironing this weekend.  Will grease scalp w/ BB tonight...then curlwax on my edges.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 14, 2013)

Use gleau oil last night, tonight hv vatika.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Using: Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Earlier today I used my LI mix and gleau *because my hair was feeling weird... probably because I tried to mix french perm into my DC just to see if it would work like that (epic fail),* will do LOC tonite with greaseless moisture, eve oil, and seyani hair butter... trigger in my scalp...


 
Babygrowth

Lawd....What in the world?  I can't even imagine.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Lawd....What in the world?  I can't even imagine.



I know... I was thinking that since Porosity control can be mixed with DC's maybe french perm could too! Trust me I'm truly done experimenting! I won't even soup up any conditioners! Lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2013)

@Babygrowth

I read this like 3 times while Lurkin' at work......

Glad the _soupin' up experimentation phase_ is over Ms. Baby


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 14, 2013)

Spritzed my weave hair with grapeseed oil and water.  Even my fake hair likes grapeseed oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 14, 2013)

I applied my sulfur oil mixture to scalp and did a scalp massage.. I'm pre-pooing overnight with Cocoveda oil on dry hair under a plastic cap and silk scarf.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 14, 2013)

Prepooing with trigger in my scalp with some jar of joe on top...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 14, 2013)

Using CD Healthy Hair Butter and sealing with either Nourish oil or Hydratherma Naturals oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 15, 2013)

Will LOCO with rice bran oil and gleau.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2013)

Used Pumpkin Seed Oil with my Leave-In.

Also used Liquid Gold's Green Magic after my Hair Dried.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 15, 2013)

I applied organic camellia oil to hair before doing my ayurvedic treatment.


----------



## Lita (Jan 15, 2013)

Moisturized with Belnova Avocado hair lotion,applied Cream & Coco curls for days,used Qhemet  Burdock root cream to seal & Rice bran on ends...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Sealed with Claudie's garden oil and twisted with CR moisture butter.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 15, 2013)

m/s with isha cream, my oil mix, and castor on the ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2013)

Lita said:


> *Moisturized with Belnova Avocado hair lotion,*applied Cream & Coco curls for days,used Qhemet Burdock root cream to seal & Rice bran on ends...
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

How's that Bel Nouvo?

ETA:  My BFH Shipped.  Should be here soon.  x2 Saeede Ayurvedic Hair Cremes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2013)

FOR ANYONE INTERESTED IN HERBALRICHE:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...i01JK3rS2z8JU7SLUNEnIpQ&bvm=bv.41018144,d.dmQ


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 16, 2013)

Massaged w/JBCO. May do a HOT tomorrow.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 16, 2013)

Sealed in my DC with eve oil, then used cocojbco, my LI and final seal with gleau...


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 16, 2013)

Massaged edges and nape with Trigger. Sealed ends with Natty butter.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 16, 2013)

Massaged NJoys sulfur mix into my scalp
Sealed w/ gso/sunflower mix.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 16, 2013)

Used Claudie's Iman Butter on scalp and to length


----------



## Lita (Jan 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> How's that Bel Nouvo?
> 
> ETA:  My BFH Shipped.  Should be here soon.  x2 Saeede Ayurvedic Hair Cremes.



IDareT'sHair Bel Nouvo is nice,if you use it as a leave-in it works as a styler,I like it as a rinse-out & Pre..Really detangles dry hair..Not a bad product,works well on the little ones hair (Detangling) before washing....Keep it around for them.

My BF shipped too,sent them a email last night..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 16, 2013)

Will oil rinse when I cowash. 
Using wgo over top my conditioner under the steamer.

Loco with rice bran oil and gleau. ..

Bought some oil today to make a growth blend for scalp massages....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2013)

Lita

I asked & Naturelle Grow Listened!  She is offering LHCF a permanent *20%* Discount.

*check Vendor/Seller Forum for the Discount Code*


----------



## Lita (Jan 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Yes,thanks..I may order the intense this Friday.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2013)

Renewed1 againstallodds LaidBak Lita Babygrowth Ltown Brownie518 NappyNelle Iluvsmuhgrass Beamodel curlyhersheygirl Imoan Golden75 Seamonster APrayer4Hair EnExitStageLeft robot.

And errbody else!

I asked & She Listened HAIRITAGE HYDRATIONS (ETSY) has offered 20% to LHCF Members! 

Please check Vendor Forum for Discount Codes.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 16, 2013)

YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!  

Thank you T!!!

ETA: My products came two days ago and I'm trying not to use them until I'm finished with my other jars of HH goodies.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 16, 2013)

LAWD YES!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Being a PJ definitely has its Advantages


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2013)

NappyNelle

She said she has a few new things coming out which she will give LHCF 1st Dibs (her words). 

She didn't say what they were?

But if ANYONE is interested in hearing what they are, I suggest you  convo her.


----------



## Lita (Jan 16, 2013)

My hair got wet today so when I came in,remoisturized with Luv Naturals love me hair lotion & Ambrosia Honeybush Hair Milk,Natty warm black Coconut butter on ends..Hair feels much better & smells good.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 16, 2013)

That's awesome T!!! Thank you!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 16, 2013)

Applied sulfur oil to my scalp and edges.


----------



## dmples2 (Jan 16, 2013)

*M/S with QB BRBC and grapeseed oil*


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 17, 2013)

Massaged trigger into my scalp, used my LI mix, eve oil, and jar of joe for my LOC method. Will be doing the LOCO tmrw...


----------



## Seamonster (Jan 17, 2013)

Just greased my scalp with ORS tea tree, and oil my hair with DB plum oil


----------



## Imoan (Jan 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Pumpkin Seed Oil with my Leave-In.
> 
> Also used Liquid Gold's Green Magic after my Hair Dried.


 

Hey, where did you get these? Thanks


----------



## SimJam (Jan 17, 2013)

just used green magic on my scalp.
I also feel its a good moisturizer, i apply it every 2-3 days and my hair is always super moisturized when i use it.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 17, 2013)

I just cowashed and sealed with my castor/EVOO/Vitamin E/grapeseed oil mixture.  I also moisturized castor oil into my edges.  I'm going to be using it a few times a week with sealing, alternating with straight castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2013)

@LaidBak You're Welcome Lady (every little bit helps in this economy)

@Imoan

Here! There is also a 15% LHCF Discount This stuff is wonderful! (Green Magic)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...T0tDdccKyV0REJ-ZgVR5IqA&bvm=bv.41248874,d.dmQ


@SimJam

Gurl....I lurves Green Magic Don't You????  Definitely a staple. 

I recently got the Ginger x2. Alot 'wetter'. I can alreafy tell imma love it too!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 17, 2013)

Got my ends tucked away in a bag safely and heavily moisturized with EVOCO and GSO!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> LaidBak  You're Welcome Lady (every little bit helps in this economy)
> 
> Imoan
> 
> ...



Got my "submit finger" itching  lol


----------



## SimJam (Jan 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair  I reallllllllllly love it. So happy I ended up getting 4 jars


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2013)

lamaria211 Girl...You need to gone & hit "PayNah"oke:

SimJam  Me too SimJam!  I mean, I love it!


----------



## Imoan (Jan 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaidBak You're Welcome Lady (every little bit helps in this economy)
> 
> @Imoan
> 
> ...





awesome off to find the discount code....


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 17, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil mix. Dabbed some of my pumpkin seed/coconut oil/jojoba/hempseed oil mix on the length of my hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 17, 2013)

Used Liquid Gold Green Magic on scalp


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 17, 2013)

Made a mix of rice bran oil,  grapeseed,  lavender,  cedar,  rosemary and ppeppermint.... will work it into my scalp before I steam and whenever I have sufficient time before a cowash.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 18, 2013)

I applied Peppermint Pomade to scalp this morning before plopping on my wig.

I applied my sulfur mixture to scalp last night.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 18, 2013)

Excellent Thread!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2013)

Massage hair trigger in scalp, used cocojbco and eve oil in my O's of LOCO...

I diluted the cocojbco with more coconut oil. That ish may be to thick for my hair. So I will save it for my overnight prepoos and probably will not repurchase... but I had to see what the jbco hype was all about...


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yesterday: used oyin burnt sugar pomade to twist my hair
Sealed w/ gso/sunflower mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2013)

Barbara

You're Welcome to Come Join Us!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2013)

Will use Gleau Oil with my Leave-In  

After it dries, I'll either use Liquid Gold's Green Magic or the Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 18, 2013)

I used the last of my garden oil to seal and twisted with as i am double butter cream.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 18, 2013)

I applied Peppermint Pomade to edges this morning. I moisurized ends with DM super buttercreme.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 18, 2013)

I decided to pre-poo my hair overnight.  I just applied a mixture of jbco/cocoveda oil/camellia oil to hair and scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2013)

xu93texas

How do you like DM Super Buttercreme?


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Made a mix of rice bran oil,  grapeseed,  lavender,  cedar,  rosemary and ppeppermint.... will work it into my scalp before I steam and whenever I have sufficient time before a cowash.



Did a nice scalp massage with this blend...actually stopped an impending headache  It wasn't as strong or as smelly as I imagined so i could easily use this on a regular basis.

Will oil rinse in a few and will do LOCO with rice bran and gleau

I plan to do a herbal oil infusion or 2 this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2013)

@Nix08

I'm lovin' Gleau 

Next time I'll use 'less'....I think I was a little too Heavy-Handed with it.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08
> 
> I'm lovin' Gleau
> 
> Next time I'll use 'less'....I think I was a little too Heavy-Handed with it.



 Once I discovered how much I liked it I learned to be very light handed...and the great thing is that using less is equally if not more effective. 
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2013)

Nix08

I could have definitely gotten by with using alot 'Less'.  

Next wash-day, I'll have to remember I don't need as much.

I used it on damp Hair with my Leave-In.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I also use it on damp hair after my leave in.  I literally use about 1 drop 2 when I have a lot of newgrowth...then I try an get that 2nd drop rubbed into my stubborn crown area


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> How do you like DM Super Buttercreme?


 
I like it a lot. It is very thick and rich; a little goes a long way.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 18, 2013)

Applied my ceramide rich sulfur mix to my scalp and massaged it into my edges. Hair will be blingin' tomorrow.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 18, 2013)

yesterday and today used my isha cream, oil mix and castor on my ends. will wash sometime btw saturday and monday.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 18, 2013)

Massaging trigger in my scalp on top of my tea/avj mix and GM on length sealed with cocojbco for my overnight prepoo...


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 19, 2013)

Pre pooed with JBCO and added Dabur Amla oil to my Henna mix. Tryna use it up that fluescent green oil.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 19, 2013)

KBB Crem. Is starting to separate so i used it on my whole head yesterday ,surprisingly it didn't make my hair greasy ,it's soft and supple .However ,my edges are frizzy as heck (as always).

This year i ll be using Claudie s murumuru butter ,Imani Butter;AV butters and KBB love butter (not suitable for my low porosity hair) and KBB cremiliscious 
As for oils i LOVE KBB  jojoba oil  and claudie s elixir .


----------



## Ltown (Jan 19, 2013)

Oiled hair with my oil mixture(almond,grapeseed,coconut,olive,sunflower,broccui,meadform, etc)


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 19, 2013)

It's been 6 hours so far..... coconut oil in a jar with lavender in a crock pot full of water...lets see how this turns out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2013)

Used: IPN's Tea Lightful Shine Pomade


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used: IPN's Tea Lightful Shine Pomade



Man, everytime I see this product I get a little upset with her because I felt like I could fall in love with this product and she started scheming on ppl... off to research making it on my own... smh


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2013)

Babygrowth

I was thinking the same thing when I pulled it out....


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 19, 2013)

I used DB Daily leave in conditioner and Curling creme for my wash n go today.  I sealed with Cocoveda oil.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LaidBak You're Welcome Lady (every little bit helps in this economy)
> 
> @Imoan
> 
> ...


 

This Green Magic stuff looks freakin awesome!!!
IDareT'sHair,you rock!!!

I'm buying two jars!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 19, 2013)

Imoan said:


> awesome off to find the discount code....


 

Can you point me to where it is please? I'm shaking like a fiend over this shopping cart and I can't find the code


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh,and if anyone doesn't mind the cost,this stuff used to eliminate my ssk's when I used it.
The thing is,I got it on clearance for 75% off,and have not been able to bring myself to pay full price for it ever since.
http://www.amazon.com/Rahua-Finishing-Treatment/dp/B00384A2IK

It did an awesome job on my ends though. Nothing else has worked like that on my ends.
*sigh*
I may have to suck it up and get it. I just hate that I got like,4 jars for less than the cost of one full priced jar.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 19, 2013)

Got my 7Lbs of rice bran oil  will be adding this to my conditioner!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 19, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Got my 7Lbs of rice bran oil  will be adding this to my conditioner!



How else do you use it MyAngelEyez~C~U?


----------



## Lita (Jan 19, 2013)

Just rubbed some LG Whipped Ginger Cream on my length..Rice bran oil on the ends..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 19, 2013)

JerriBlank said:


> This Green Magic stuff looks freakin awesome!!!
> IDareT'sHair,you rock!!!
> 
> I'm buying two jars!



JerriBlank It is awesome & so is the Whipped Ginger Cream (moisturizing cream) gives great shine too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 19, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Got my 7Lbs of rice bran oil  will be adding this to my conditioner!
> 
> View attachment 190159



MyAngelEyez~C~U Rice bran oil is my fall/winter go to for sealing my ends..If my hair is acting funny in the summer,I bring it right back out...It has been a recurring hit for me...It's a great addition for Dc's.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 19, 2013)

Currently baggying with my sulfur mix...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 19, 2013)

Used Saravun Broccoli Hair Cream, sealed with LaVida Carrot Conditioning hair oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 19, 2013)

LOCO with rice bran and gleau. .
Scalp massage with: rice bran, grapeseed, cedarwood, peppermint, rosemary...

My coconut and lavender infusion came out well..but the smell is not the business  added rice bran and lemon grass oil. 

Now trying an infusion of rice bran and rose petals.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 19, 2013)

LOCO with eve oil, as I am LI, coco creme LI, jar of joe (all mixed in my palm) and cocojbco


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 19, 2013)

I oiled my scalp with my sulfur mixture.  I applied DB Daily leave in and sealed with camellia oil.


----------



## dmples2 (Jan 19, 2013)

*M/S Isha cream and grapeseed oil*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 19, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> How else do you use it MyAngelEyez~C~U?


Nix08, I only add it to my conditioner, but I'm thinking f steaming with it too.



Lita said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U Rice bran oil is my fall/winter go to for sealing my ends..If my hair is acting funny in the summer,I bring it right back out...It has been a recurring hit for me...It's a great addition for Dc's.
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita I love how much softness it gives my hair and the extra slip it gives mixed with my conditioner. Awesome stuff!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 20, 2013)

Sealed with whipped shea butter mix. Will massage with jbco before bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U 

*Drools* at That Vat of Rice Bran Oil you got over there and...that Fiery Mane in your Avi!  

It looks like a Huge Flame of Lushness


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2013)

Using Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 20, 2013)

Used SD Creme de la silk on my length and sealed my ends with JBCO and rubbed it into my edges an nape.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2013)

I Asked and Claudie Listened and is Offering *15%* for LHCF through 2014

Please check Vendor Forum for Code


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 20, 2013)

Moisturized W/ ORS hair lotion & sealed W/ JBCO.


----------



## Tawjah (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm doing the loc method tonight, using aloe vera water mixed with coconut water, castor oil and hemp seed butter to seal.


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 20, 2013)

Scalp massage with coconut and eucalyptus oil.
Moisturized with DB sweet cocoa bean hair whip, sealed with grapeseed oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 20, 2013)

I used my sulfur oil on scalp; moisturized and sealed with DB Vanilla Delight curl detangling milk and sealed with camellia oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 20, 2013)

Oil rinsed with my ceramide rich oil blend. LOCO with rbo and gleau.
Scalp massage with a mix of: gso, rbo, cedarwood, peppermint and rosemary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2013)

Pulled out my KBN Oil (nice blend)


----------



## z3000zee (Jan 20, 2013)

Shea butter with Aloe Vera gel, Castor oil, Amla oil, Wheat germ, Almond oil and liquid lecithin. Use it after washing but before rolling.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2013)

LOCO with tea/avj/leave in, eve oil, coco creme LI/jar of joe, gleau


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2013)

Doing a Henna Rx this a.m. 

After I rinse it, I plan to Steam in some Oil for about 20 minutes. I think I may use EVOO. 

And then Gleau with my Leave-In


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey ladies!
Where can I find the code for that green magic?
I'm looking in the vendor forum,but I'm not seeing it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2013)

JerriBlank

Code = LHCF


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 21, 2013)

Lita said:


> @JerriBlank It is awesome & so is the Whipped Ginger Cream (moisturizing cream) gives great shine too..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
I'm very excited about this!
I've been thinking about this all weekend


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @JerriBlank
> 
> Code = LHCF


 

*HUGS*
Thank you!! What's their shipping time like?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2013)

JerriBlank
Quick, Fast & In A Hurry!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2013)

Claudie's MLK Day Sale *25%* 2 Days Jan 21st -23rd. *check site for Code*


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 21, 2013)

Did LOCO this morning.

L= HV Hydra Silica tea mist
O= JBCO
C= SD Creme de la Silk
O= more JBCO

This equals hair that is soft as butta. Baggying this baby in for 24 hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2013)

Bajanmum

Sounds nice!


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes Ms T, IDareT'sHair, one of the best. This combo got me outta protein overload.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2013)

^^ those products are on my list. I can't wait to get the tea mist and creme de la silk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2013)

@Bajanmum 

Yeah, @Nix08 took it 1 step further adding that last "O" to the LOC Method.

Very nice Combo. Glad its worked

@Babygrowth

Yous a skrait PJ 

You have been Haulin' 4 da' Lawd lately.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I know right! You just don't know. I've been drooling over these products for at least 6 months before I joined the forum and then it still took me another 6 months to hit the paynah button! I'm making up for lost time LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> *I'm making up for lost time LOL!*


Babygrowth

Yes You Are!     Fun isn't it?......


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jan 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U
> 
> *Drools* at That Vat of Rice Bran Oil you got over there and...that Fiery Mane in your Avi!
> 
> It looks like a Huge Flame of Lushness



Awe! Me and my vat o' oil thank you


----------



## Ltown (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm using hv red tea moisturizer and gleau this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2013)

Using QB's AOHC


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 21, 2013)

Used KBB cremiliscious again ,no greasiness ,soft hair.


----------



## Angelicus (Jan 21, 2013)

I used organic virgin coconut oil in my hair for the first time in over 8 years! WOW!  Usually I just use Vatika, Parachute or whatever East Indian brand is laying around but I am now ingesting coconut oil to assist in my weight loss. I used less than a teaspoon on dry hair and then braided my hair, thinking that I was going to wash my hair an hour later...

Went to sleep instead  I woke up and unraveled my hair into a beautiful braidout that lasted 3 days. My hair was not oily, but soft, shiny, full of sheen, and just beautiful.

Plus I love the smell of the virgin coconut oil! I love putting fatty food in my hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 21, 2013)

Oil rinsed during my cowash.
LOCO: tea/avj rinse,  rbo, bwc leave in and gleau. 
Scalp massage with a blend of: gso, rbo, peppermint, cedarwood and rosemary oil. ... this blend makes me feel good


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 21, 2013)

Cornrows are in so I will saturate my hair with my tea mix and seal with gleau and massage trigger into my scalp!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 21, 2013)

Sealed length with HH Lav & Van Butter, then added sulfur oil to scalp and edges.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 22, 2013)

I applied my sulfur mixture to scalp tonight, moisturized with DB Curl Detangling Milk and sealed with camellia oil-same ole routine.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 22, 2013)

Applied my oil blend to my scalp and massaged it in (doing a steamed dc now).

Will oil rinse during my cowash and loco with: rbo,bwc leave in and gleau.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 22, 2013)

m/s twice today with claudies quinoa-coffee balancing  and sealed with my oil mix and castor on my ends. its so cold and windy in nyc today i also put the pomade shop growth pomade on my scalp. i'm flatironing on friday morning as well as getting a trim. if i need to before friday i will baggy 1-2 times in addition to the m/s


----------



## jprayze (Jan 22, 2013)

My regi is the same.  Every other day liquid gold sulfur or MN oil mix on my scalp and once a week seal the length of my twists with apricot oil.  Keeping it simple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2013)

Used a dab of KBN Oil tonight.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 22, 2013)

Used SSI exotic amazon herbal pomade to M/s this morning and will massage trigger in scalp m/s later with... idk yet maybe gleau or cocojbco


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 22, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> Sealed length with HH Lav & Van Butter, then added sulfur oil to scalp and edges.



When I left the house, my hair was moisturized, soft, sheeny, and defined. NOW, my hair feels like I didn't put anything on it (although my hair smells good). *DARN this freezing cold!* I'll add some more before bed.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2013)

Scalp massaged with Saravun Hair & Scalp Oil
Sealed with Gleau


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm applying my sulfur mixture to scalp and sealing my hair with jbco tonight. I'm moisturizing with DM Super Buttercreme.


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 22, 2013)

Oiled my ends with hemp seed oil


----------



## Jewell (Jan 23, 2013)

I oiled my scalp lightly with my sulfur and herb mix massaged it in, then sealed my braids with a thick serum/moisturizer for ends. Macadamia nut oil was applied to surface of the hair.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 23, 2013)

Twisted w/ oyin burnt sugar pomade 
Sealed w/ castor oil


----------



## Lita (Jan 23, 2013)

Spritz Soultinicals Wrappers Delight,Luv naturals triple cream on length,little CR Ajani biotin growth butter & sealed with BBB herbal rich oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2013)

I applied Peppermint Pomade to scalp this morning before putting on my wig.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 23, 2013)

did whats below once, i haven't left the house today. i've been keeping my bonnet on to keep the moisture sealed in.






southerncitygirl said:


> m/s twice today with claudies quinoa-coffee balancing  and sealed with my oil mix and castor on my ends. its so cold and windy in nyc today i also put the pomade shop growth pomade on my scalp. i'm flatironing on friday morning as well as getting a trim. if i need to before friday i will baggy 1-2 times in addition to the m/s


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 23, 2013)

massaged in Trigger


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm pre-pooing now with jbco and cocoveda oil before doing an ayurvedic treatment.


----------



## dmples2 (Jan 23, 2013)

M/S with QB BRBC and Kyra's Ultimate Mango butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2013)

Used:  SSI's Amazon Marshmallow Creme and Njoi's Herbal Hair Dressing.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 23, 2013)

Will be oiling my scalp and doing a scalp massage shortly.
Oil rinsed earlier and loco with rbo and gleau.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 23, 2013)

I worked out today so I had to give my hair a little extra tlc. I may start doing this everyday anyway because I'm home all day and this heat is something else.

Okay, so sprayed my wrappers delight and sealed with SSI amazon pomade, then sprayed SSI scalp spritz and sealed with coconut oil. I will massage trigger in my scalp and will give myself a final spray with SSI moisture mist.


----------



## Lita (Jan 23, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I worked out today so I had to give my hair a little extra tlc. I may start doing this everyday anyway because I'm home all day and this heat is something else.
> 
> Okay, so sprayed my wrappers delight and sealed with SSI amazon pomade, then sprayed SSI scalp spritz and sealed with coconut oil. I will massage trigger in my scalp and will give myself a final spray with SSI moisture mist.



Babygrowth That Wrappers Delight is the bizness

..Bomb.com My scalp/hair loves this..

*Wrappers Delight spritz has made to (HG) list..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2013)

Lita,

What is this Wrappers Delight you speak of that is "the bizness"?  Link please, ma'am.


----------



## Lita (Jan 23, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Lita,
> 
> What is this Wrappers Delight you speak of that is "the bizness"?  Link please, ma'am.



xu93texas Hi! www.soultanicals.com she haas a nice selection of products..My other (HG) is the mango dip & flufflioucios moisture cream..From this vendor..Also like her Knot Sauce & Mumur Mumur Cream...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 23, 2013)

xu93texas That site will draw you in

..I have re ordered 3x's all ready..She has samples you can try & reasonable shipping.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for th link. I may purchase this in the near future. The ingredients look yummy. 

Yes, I'm looking at that Mango Dip right now! (flipping back and forth between screens!)  I think I may order some samples!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 23, 2013)

^^Yes! I ordered because I couldn't stop smiling at the descriptions! I can't wait to try the mango dip! I'm using the knot sauce and the marula muru on Sunday!


----------



## Lita (Jan 23, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> ^^Yes! I ordered because I couldn't stop smiling at the descriptions! I can't wait to try the mango dip! I'm using the knot sauce and the marula muru on Sunday!



Babygrowth make sure to review sunday..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 23, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Thanks for th link. I may purchase this in the near future. The ingredients look yummy.
> 
> Yes, I'm looking at that Mango Dip right now! (flipping back and forth between screens!)  I think I may order some samples!



xu93texas Keep use posted..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 23, 2013)

Just moisturized with Beautiful textures hair butter and sealed with GSO. HB castor oil on my scalp


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 24, 2013)

Been sealing with Claudie's Iman butter.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 24, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> Been sealing with Claudie's Iman butter.



Me too yup


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 24, 2013)

i just came in from in from the cold and before i left i house i m/s with quinoa-coffee balancing, my oil mix and castor on my ends. i was a greasy mess before i left home and coming back in there's barely any oil on my hands....the cold plus low humidity made my strands suck most of it up. i have to untwist tonight and off i go to the salon in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2013)

Used: Gleau Oil and some SSI Marshmallow Hair Creme


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 26, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Okay, so sprayed my wrappers delight and sealed with SSI amazon pomade, then sprayed SSI scalp spritz and sealed with coconut oil. I will massage trigger in my scalp and will give myself a final spray with SSI moisture mist.



A variation of this but same concept. I tried knot sauce instead of the wrappers delight and it was okay (lighter than I thought) but I will probably love it as a rinse out or a leave in on wet hair. It has awesome spreadability and will be great in the summer...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2013)

Used Njoi's Herbal Hair Dressing & KBN Oil


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 26, 2013)

I used Creme de la silk, JBCO and Natty butter to help smooth my Curlformers set.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 26, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> A variation of this but same concept. I tried knot sauce instead of the wrappers delight and it was okay (lighter than I thought) but I will probably love it as a rinse out or a leave in on wet hair. It has awesome spreadability and will be great in the summer...



Let me say that my cornrows this morning felt the softest they have ever felt! That knot sauce is a keeper! I hope she makes a bigger size or offers a bigger discount off of 2!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Let me say that my cornrows this morning felt the softest they have ever felt! *That knot sauce is a keeper! I hope she makes a bigger size or offers a bigger discount off of 2!*


 
Babygrowth

Right.  I Agree.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm moisturizing with DB Curl Detangling Milk and sealing with camellia oil.


----------



## ljf67 (Jan 26, 2013)

I just stumbled upon this thread - I have been reading up on the whole oil thing and started my regimen just these evening.  Got a texlax and trim earlier today. This evening I mixed equal parts sweet almond oil with castor oil and applied to my entire scalp paying special attention to areas where I have experienced breakage recently - as well as to combat the effects of the cold, scarves, hats, etc!! The plan is to do this every evening before tying up my hair.

I also have pure extra virgin coconut oil that I plan on using as my deep conditioner - I will most likely be mixing in a bit of the castor and almond oils when I do the deep condition.  The plan is to do this once a week.  

Given this bitter cold, I plan on not really doing much with my hair but try to keep it in "protective" styles until this weather warms up. Also will be paying special attention to my ends in the morning with a touch of oil -which I have been doing with Garnier Fructese Moroccan Sleek Oil Treament - I admit I LOVE this stuff and the smell to me is divine! Will be checking in to detail my progress.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 26, 2013)

L potions count in this thread?? I ju


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 26, 2013)

Baggying overnight with trigger in scalp, spritzed my moisture mist and scalp spritz and sealed with exotic amazon pomade and a bit of coconut oil. Putting this away til spring/summer whenever I start bunning/rollersetting because this bling deserves to be seen. Will be using jar of joe in the morn and trigger at night in my scalp and sealing with coconut oil starting tmrw. Only needed to do this once today because my hair felt soooo good.


----------



## Lita (Jan 26, 2013)

Washed/Dc with NG Orange & Hibicus Mask 1hr,NG soft-n-silky leave-in,Soultincals Flufflious moisture cream,spritz scalp with Yucca spray,applied little HH Jar Of Joe on length & sealed ends with G.O.W Walnut oil..Little CR Ajani biotin growth butter balm on roots...

*Hair/scalp feels & smells fantastic..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 27, 2013)

I moisturized with Saravun Broccoli hair cream and sealed with some MD Argan oil blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2013)

Used:  Njoi's Herbal Hair Dress


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used:  Njoi's Herbal Hair Dress



IDareT'sHair Have you tried Soultincals scalp rub?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2013)

Lita

No, How is that? 

AWWW...Don't make me wish I woulda' ordered that.


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> No, How is that?
> 
> AWWW...Don't make me wish I woulda' ordered that.



IDareT'sHair I didn't try it yet,been stuck on Flufflious,soft-n-silky & ajani biotin growth butter balm...Maybe I'll order? Maybe..lol

*Adding the spritz too,my roots are looking real good/soft....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 27, 2013)

Scalp massage with Liquid Gold (just started this) and sealed with HH coconut mango hair moisturizer.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 27, 2013)

Sealed with Kbb hair oil ,love it .


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 27, 2013)

Sealed my ends with Natty butter. This butter softens my hair beautifully.


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 27, 2013)

Moisturized W/ ORS hair repair anti breakage cream and sealed W/ GSO.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2013)

Wrappers delight sprayed all over, as I am leave in, eve oil, marula muru, coco jbco final seal. Will also massage trigger in scalp later with my scalp spritz on top. Hair feels awesome!


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2013)

Spitz hair with Yucca,applied HH Coco aloe lotion & sealed with little BBB herbal oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 27, 2013)

EVOCO on hair and scalp before bed


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 27, 2013)

Last night I baggied after a scalp massage with sulfur oil; right now, I'm adding QB AOHC to my damp hair.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 28, 2013)

I am taking my crotchet weave out later today and plan to steam with oils and conditioner.  I already got my oils on standby.  Emu, grapeseed, wheat germ, and JBCO.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sealed with Claudie's Iman


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jan 28, 2013)

Washed this weekend.  Used my curl wax to flatiron yesterday morning.  Then last night oiled scalp w/ BB grease!  Thinking about greasing again tonight...really every night.  And adding castor oil to my edges every night too.  My nape needs a lil more curling wax...something heavier to lay it down a bit more.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 28, 2013)

Scalp massage with my eo blend. 
Oil rinse with my ceramide rich blend. 
LOCO with tea/avj, rbo, bwc li, gleau.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2013)

Using: Njoi's Herbal Hair Dress


----------



## Barbara (Jan 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Barbara
> 
> You're Welcome to Come Join Us!


 

Thank you.  Count me in!


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sealed with SD Nourish


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 29, 2013)

I applied DB Curl Detangling Milk and sealed with camellia oil.


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 29, 2013)

Took down my twists with JBCO for a twistout. It gave me soft, shiny, frizz free hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 29, 2013)

Scalp massage with growth eo blend. 
Oil rinse with ceramide rich blend. 
Loco with rbo and gleau.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 29, 2013)

Eucalyptus mix on my scalp and EVOCO and GSO on my hair


----------



## dmples2 (Jan 29, 2013)

* M/S QB BRBC and oyin handmade burnt sugar pomade.*


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 29, 2013)

For this week I will be doing: wrappers delight, eve oil, with jar of joe on scalp in the morning and scalp spritz, moisture mist, coconut oil, and trigger in scalp at night. My NG doesn't stand a chance and my rows are soft and moisturized!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2013)

Using: Njoi's Herbal Hair Dress


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 29, 2013)

Applied CD Tui oil to my hair in sections, then bantu-knotted. Added HH Happy Hempy to hairline.


----------



## kbnax (Jan 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair is it too late to join? 

If not, I sealed tonight w/ castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2013)

kbnax

No Never.  Welcome.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 29, 2013)

Can't remember if I posted yesterday. Anyway, I used IPN Tealightful last night and Claudie's Scalp Elixir tonight.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 30, 2013)

Its all about the heavy sealing right now. It's so dry when it's not raining my hair just crackles and snaps! So sulfur grease it is!


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 30, 2013)

Moisturized with Claudie's isha cream and sealed with Iman butter.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 30, 2013)

Sealed with SD Nourish.


----------



## kbnax (Jan 30, 2013)

Sealed w/ gso and HH creamy horsetail butter


----------



## Bajanmum (Jan 30, 2013)

Pre pooed with Be naturally jazzy's Nourish and shine.

Sealed my ends with Soultanicals Lock n roll, twist and fro butter and JBCO on top for heavy sealing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2013)

Using Njoi's Herbal Hairdress


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh shoot!  Just noticed lotions are included.  Just busted out Tiiva Green Tea moisturizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> Oh shoot! Just noticed lotions are included. *Just busted out Tiiva Green Tea moisturizer*


 
Golden75

I like this


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 30, 2013)

i massaged in some Tealightful Shine then covered my hair with IPN Replenish


----------



## Lita (Jan 30, 2013)

Rubbed some Rice bran oil on the ends..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 30, 2013)

More sulfured petrolatum


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 30, 2013)

Oil rinsed during my cowash...
Loco with rbo and gleau...
Scalp massage with growth EO blend...


----------



## Jewell (Jan 30, 2013)

Shampooed and conditioned hair. Applied leave-ins using coffee/tea spritz, SM deep treatment mask, Mane n tail conditioner/texturizer, SM styling milk, hemp seed oil, castor oil (ends only), bigen polishing serum, and softee hair food as final sealant.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 30, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with jojoba


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 30, 2013)

I just put about 1/2 a bottle of GSO in my hair, baggyed my ends and am hoping to keep it like this til sat


----------



## southerncitygirl (Jan 30, 2013)

used aveda anti-humectant pomade on my flat-ironed hair yesterday and will do the same tomorrow.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 31, 2013)

I moisturized with DB Daily Leave In conditioner and camellia oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2013)

Applied some Njoi's Herbal Hair Dress

Beamodel glad DB Transitioning Creme worked for you.  It's great on NG


----------



## divachyk (Jan 31, 2013)

Last night I used Sarvun's hair/scalp oil and used way too much. That stuff is thick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2013)

Will use a little Summit Sensitive Scalp.  Not sure if I'm getting a T/U on Saturday or not yet tho'.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 31, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with Liquud Gold


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2013)

*NJOI CREATIONS Super Bowl 15% Discount*

Until Feb 3rd.  Code = *49ERS*


----------



## divachyk (Jan 31, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use a little Summit Sensitive Scalp.  Not sure if I'm getting a T/U on Saturday or not yet tho'.



Summit has turned things around IDareT'sHair. No more burns and tingles on TU day.


----------



## kbnax (Jan 31, 2013)

Sealed w/ gso and HH silk n aloe butter


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 31, 2013)

Greased my scalp with keracare dry and itchy scalp glossifier and sealed ends with keracare essential oil.


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 31, 2013)

Today's pre-poo: hair trigger on my scalp, safflower oil on the length of my hair.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 1, 2013)

Last night - Applied spritz HV Tea, applied Tiiva Green Tea moisturizer, sealed with HV Cocosta Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2013)

Doesn't look like I'm not going to get my T/U.  

I just cancelled because of weather. Cold & Snowy and the Roads are  bad.


----------



## kbnax (Feb 1, 2013)

Sealed w/ a castor and ceramide oil mix, then used my whipped shea butter


----------



## Kindheart (Feb 1, 2013)

Kbb cremiliscious has separated ..so using it very quickly .


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 1, 2013)

Massaged in Vatika for my pre-poo. Not sure what she will need to seal after her DC yet...


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 1, 2013)

I applied jbco to temples and Afroveda Shikaiki oil to scalp.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 1, 2013)

Applied Tiiva green tea & sealed with PBN brazil loc


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2013)

Golden75

What is your Review of the Tiiva's Green Tea?


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> What is your Review of the Tiiva's Green Tea?



IDareT'sHair -  I'm in yarn twists, but from what I can tell my hair feels good, nape feels smooth.  I've used it on my loose hair, and was unsure of it, but I think I was being heavy handed.  Using less seems to work better. 

Lawd my nape feels good


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 1, 2013)

i stayed in all day yesterday and kept it tied up, i did errnds today and put pomade on it.





southerncitygirl said:


> used aveda anti-humectant pomade on my flat-ironed hair yesterday and will do the same tomorrow.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 2, 2013)

sealed with the sulfur grease, of course.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ladies which oils do you refrigerate? I just bought Hemp seed oil and I'm wondering if I mix it with other oils that don't require refrigeration will it keep ok on my shelf?


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 2, 2013)

hemp needs to be in the fridge......any oils i have with the exception of olive, castor, or evco stay cold. once i mix some in a small bottle to apply to my hair i don't worry about that bottle cause its so small and its mixed with other oils that have a long shelf life and don't need a fridge in a larger quantity.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2013)

Used LaVida Given By Nature's: Ginger & Berries Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2013)

Massaged in: Afroveda's Rice Bran Oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 2, 2013)

Drenched my hair and scalp with all my sprays sealed with evco put trigger and jar of joe in scalp all under plastic cap until sometime tmrw.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm steaming now but shucks I forgot to oil my scalp first! 
Not hair related but oil.  I've started oil pulling. .it's very interesting to say the least.


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 3, 2013)

I've put JBCO in my DC, and Sealed my ends with SD creme de la silk, and JBCO.


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 3, 2013)

Moisturized with Komaza Califia Moisturizing Spray, sealed with HH Coconut Mango


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 3, 2013)

Sulfur oiled my scalp last night.


----------



## sckri23 (Feb 3, 2013)

Used my oil/grease mix in my hair to soften it. Yea thats what I needed

Swype thinks weird and wierd are both correct


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 3, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I'm steaming now but shucks I forgot to oil my scalp first!
> Not hair related but oil.  I've started oil pulling. .it's very interesting to say the least.



I added the oil after


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 5, 2013)

Sealed in my DC with EVOO (the only way I can use this oil and my hair loves it sooooo much), LOC with tea/avj, STNL knot sauce, SSI eve oil, and HH hemp nostalgia


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 5, 2013)

Oiled my scalp w/ NJoys sulfur mix


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 5, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with my new mix of EVOCO, GSO, Walnut, peppermint and eucalyptus oil


----------



## Lita (Feb 5, 2013)

Monday washed/dc my bang..Rinsed with Yucca Hair Milk,applied HH soft Marshmellow leave-in,NG Moisturuzing cream & Sealed with NG Pumpkin hair butter..Bang feels silky soft & looks like doll baby hair..lol..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2013)

Used Afroveda's Rice Bran Oil this a.m. under a Plastic Cap, Wig Cap & Wig.  

Will come home this evening and cowash it out with a mixture of Claudie's Avocado Intense and Curl Junkie's Curl Theory.  *using up these 2 bottles of cowash conditioners*


----------



## Lita (Feb 5, 2013)

Currently testing to see if NG (moisturizing hair cream) or Soultincals (Flufflious) gives the most moisture/same..One is a cream other butter cream..I like both textures,because they feel lite..

*Keep you posted.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2013)

Used: Gleau tonight.  Will Also use Naturelle Grow's Pumpkin Butter


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hooked on learning about oil pulling not really hair related so on that note: I oil rinsed used rbo and gleau to seal loco style.


----------



## Lita (Feb 5, 2013)

Last night before bed,dampen bang with little warm water,HH Coconut Marshmellow,little HH black coffee cream,sealed rice bran oil on ends (little) today,can't believe how silky,silky bang feels/looks...Rubbed HH black coffee cream on edges too.

*I think NG moisturizing cream gives a soft hold..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 5, 2013)

Scalp spritz, coconut oil, and trigger in scalp, jar of joe on edges...


----------



## dmples2 (Feb 5, 2013)

M/S with Purabody Sapote lotion and grapeseed oil


----------



## divachyk (Feb 6, 2013)

Been doing the GHE with castor for the past few nights. 



Nix08 said:


> I'm steaming now but shucks I forgot to oil my scalp first!
> Not hair related but oil. I've started oil pulling. .it's very interesting to say the least.


 
Nix08, I've been oil pulling for about 4 or 5 days now. It's very interesting. I'm still not noticing anything magical. Maybe, just maybe, my teeth appear whiter but the other magical moments have yet to come. To date, I've oil pulled with evco (textured but melts fast; taste is decent) and evoo (bitter at first but it vanishes within several minutes). I will try seasme or sunflower sometime next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2013)

Nix08 divachyk

Lawd...now ya'll gone make me search Oil Pullin'.....


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 6, 2013)

Added EVOCO, EVOO, GSO, Walnut and Hemp oil to my DC


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2013)

Back to using KBN Oil.  I had to put my AV Rice Bran away, because it's discontinued now, and I want to savor it.

I need to STOP buying stuff that is being discontinued, because you fall in love with the product(s) and ultimately end up feeling Cheated!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08 @divachyk
> 
> Lawd...now ya'll gone make me search Oil Pullin'.....


 
IDareT'sHair, it's said to release toxins out of the body and in my words, it cures every disease known to man  Links:  http://www.oilpulling.com/ and http://makecoconutnotfat.com/how-to-oil-pull/ There are tons of other sites but I had these two handy. I personally chose evco because it's said to have health benefits that some of the other oils don't have. Some articles suggest sunflower and seasme are better for oil pulling. You'll find info may be slightly contradictory w/r/t which oil is the best but one thing the remains consistent is the health benefits associated with the method.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 6, 2013)

divachyk said:


> IDareT'sHair, it's said to release toxins out of the body and in my words, it cures every disease known to man  Links:  http://www.oilpulling.com/ and http://makecoconutnotfat.com/how-to-oil-pull/ There are tons of other sites but I had these two handy. I personally chose evco because it's said to have health benefits that some of the other oils don't have. Some articles suggest sunflower and seasme are better for oil pulling. You'll find info may be slightly contradictory w/r/t which oil is the best but one thing the remains consistent is the health benefits associated with the method.



Oh lawd, off to research tooooooo!!! Lol. Thanks for the links divachyk


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 6, 2013)

Moisturized W/ EVCO and sealed W/ avocado oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08 @divachyk
> 
> *Lawd...now ya'll gone make me search Oil Pullin'*.....


 
That was the plan <insert evil laugh here> 

My Initial observations within the first few days after doing twice a day for a couple days (I use sesame)....I'm down to once a day now:
Whiter teeth
Fresh breath all day even in the morning *before* brushing
Arise in the morning very alert
Decreased appetite
Craving fruit for some reason (and I don't really like fruit)
I have been having dry eyes and I've been thinking that I'm going to really need to up my prescription at my next appointment = the dryness and straining to see even with my glasses is gone.
My nasal passages almost feel too clear if that makes any sense.
My body feels airy again I know that sounds like madness but that's the best way to describe it.

My coworker tried it (night), the very next morning he woke up very alert and the nasal congestion that he normally has over the last 20 years was not there!

His girlfriend tried it the following night (after being a skeptic) she woke up before him - that was the first time ever that she's done that and had the coffee/tea made. She also suffers from arthritis and her hands didn't feel the pain that they normally do.

WHY this all works has been nagging at me so I bought an e-book and my STARS is it enlightening as to how filthy our mouths are and the relation between bacteria in our mouth and the rest of our bodies (I'm still reading). 
There is a thread in the natural section that is over a 1000 posts long with great info
Sorry for the minor derailment ladies


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 6, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> That was the plan <insert evil laugh here>
> 
> My Initial observations within the first few days after doing twice a day for a couple days (I use sesame)....I'm down to once a day now:
> Whiter teeth
> ...



Thanks for this! This is interesting! I have EVCO on hand so if I want to try it I will. Off to go find that thread...


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 6, 2013)

just did the loc method on my twists:

L- Sm coconut hibiscus hold and shine moisture mist
O- my homemade oil blend which currently contains evco,evoo, sapote, castor, and hemp
C- quinoa-coffee balancing

my hurr is not greasy and feels soft even though i still sealed my ends with additional castor   when there's a bogo somewhere i may get 2 of these. i'm trying to hold out on online ordering till stuff truly runs low, the only thing in my stash that needs replenishment is my db leave-in, i need a 16oz.


----------



## KhandiB (Feb 6, 2013)

I grabbed a couple of oils today, Jojoba and Amla, Im going to incorporate them with the other oils I have.  I have OO, EVCO, and Grapeseed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2013)

Used Liquid Gold's Ginger Hair Creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 6, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with sulfur mix, and added extra along my edges.


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 6, 2013)

Oiled my scalp w/ NJoys sulfur mix.  Sealed w/ grapeseed/sunflower mix.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 6, 2013)

I sealed with organic camellia oil and moisturized with DB curl detangling milk.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 7, 2013)

Regimen for the week: wrappers delight, eve oil/pumpkin defrizzer, jar of joe in scalp and edges in the am; scalp spritz in scalp, moisture mist, coconut oil, and hair trigger in scalp in the pm.

ETA: to stretch my jar of joe until my next purchase I will be alternating with HH green tea time butter.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 8, 2013)

EO growth blend on my scalp massaged in under my dc under the steamer.

Will be making a new batch of herb infused coconut oil blend for my skin.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 9, 2013)

Brewing my oil blend for my skin...currently in glass jar in a crock pot is coconut oil, comfrey leaves, lavendar leaves and rose petals.  When that's finished 'cooking' I'll add lemon grass and ylang ylang EO to it...thanks southerncitygirl for the eo suggestions.  I really liked the smell of neroli BUT I was not prepared to spend over $20 bucks for that tiny bit...although now that it's still on my mind, I may just be willing to with pleasure


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2013)

divachyk said:


> @IDareT'sHair, it's said to release toxins out of the body and in my words, it cures every disease known to man  Links: http://www.oilpulling.com/ and http://makecoconutnotfat.com/how-to-oil-pull/ There are tons of other sites but I had these two handy. I personally chose evco because it's said to have health benefits that some of the other oils don't have. Some articles suggest sunflower and seasme are better for oil pulling. You'll find info may be slightly contradictory w/r/t which oil is the best but one thing the remains consistent is the health benefits associated with the method.


 
divachyk, Nix08, I tried this a couple of years ago I can't sit for 20 minu swishing


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2013)

hello, mia but always oiling.  I have been using hh jar of joe, went to look in the backup frig see there is some saravun castor hair cream I haven't used, so will you it this weekend.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ltown You could do 3, 7 minutes sessions in a row or 2, 10 minute sessions. I do it often while I'm in shower or while getting ready for work.  You should try it again, why and how this works makes me realize how crucial oral health is


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> @Ltown You could do 3, 7 minutes sessions in a row or 2, 10 minute sessions. I do it often while I'm in shower or while getting ready for work. You should try it again, why and how this works makes me realize how crucial oral health is


 
Nix08, I never seen that mention before then I will try it. I llike the coconut oil option too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2013)

Massaging in N'joi's Herbal Hair Dress.  Wanna order a Family Size during the Black History Month long Sale.


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2013)

Did overnight pre with EVOO mega care mix(Friday),Saturday afternoon on top of pre applied raspberry ganache cube bar mix 2hrs,washed CocoMallow poo bar,Naturelle Grow dc 45min,Heritage Coconut Marshmellow leave-in,Heritage Broccli Hair Cream,MHC Soy butter & sealed ends with little Rice bran oil..Heritage Jar Of Joe on scalp....

*EVOO mega care mix-Sweet almond oil,meadowfoam,olive oil,Shea butter,vit a,vit e,safflower oil,soybean oil,wheat germ,honey extract,horsetail extract,nettle extract,hops extract,chamomile,rosemary,henna,comfrey & fragrance.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 10, 2013)

I used a little of Claudie's Niagara preshampoo oil in my DC. 

Moisturized with CD Marguerite's Magic and sealed with MD Argan Blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2013)

Using Mizani Intensive Overnight Rx this week.  Post Relaxer.


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 10, 2013)

Overnight pre poo w/ castor oil
Twisted w/ oyin burnt sugar 
Sealed w/ gso/sunflower oil mix


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2013)

Rubbed Heritage Jar Of Joe on scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 10, 2013)

Steaming in my dc now but I oiled my scalp with my eo growth blend and massaged it in first.
Will oil rinse when I cowash. 
LOCO with rbo and gleau
(And oil pull as I shower).


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 11, 2013)

EVOO to seal in DC, prepoo with trigger and coconut oil, LOC with HH mango colada, SSI pumpkin, and STNL marula muru


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 11, 2013)

Did a LOCO last night with

L= my herbal tea blend
O= JBCO
C= Hairveda green tea cream
O= more JBCO on my ends


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sat & Sun - used DB Cocoa Smoothing Cream, DB Cocoa Hair Balm (sample, new name may be Hair Whip), DB Tahitian Vanilla Styling Cream, and sealed it all up with JBCO/SD Nourish Mix


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Massaged in sulfur mix last night.


----------



## Lita (Feb 11, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> Sat & Sun - used DB Cocoa Smoothing Cream, DB Cocoa Hair Balm (sample, new name may be Hair Whip), DB Tahitian Vanilla Styling Cream, and sealed it all up with JBCO/SD Nourish Mix



Golden75 How is DB new cream?.I plan on ordering it..Thanks!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lita said:


> @Golden75 How is DB new cream?.I plan on ordering it..Thanks!
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita - So far so good, can't say I felt anything magical like when I used SSI Okra and DB Mask .  My hair feels smooth.  I'll let you know when I try it again in a couple days.


----------



## Lita (Feb 11, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> Lita - So far so good, can't say I felt anything magical like when I used SSI Okra and DB Mask .  My hair feels smooth.  I'll let you know when I try it again in a couple days.



Golden75 Thank you..I love when a product feel magical on my hair..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lita said:


> @Golden75 Thank you..I love when a product feel magical on my hair..lol
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita - Me too, and I haven't had that in a long time, but the SSI & DB Mask had my hair :lovedrool:


----------



## Lita (Feb 11, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> Lita - Me too, and I haven't had that in a long time, but the SSI & DB Mask had my hair :lovedrool:



Golden75 SSI is suppose to have a VD sale...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lita said:


> @Golden75 SSI is suppose to have a VD sale...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita - Thanks.  Yea, I saw that. I am trying not to go there, but uh, I already got a cart, just in case


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2013)

Golden75  Remember when I kept talmbout DB's DC'er?  It's definitely all that.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 Remember when I kept talmbout DB's DC'er? It's definitely all that.


 
IDareT'sHair - yep, I think I bought cause you and Beautyaddict was talking about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> *- yep, I think I bought cause you and Beautyaddict was talking about it.*


 
Golden75  Good Choice Ms. G!  It's sooooo Wonderful


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2013)

Used: Mizani Overnight Intense Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2013)

Did an Oil Soak with Coconut Oil.  

Will use Gleau w/my Leave-In under dryer & Mizani Nighttime once dried.


----------



## kbnax (Feb 12, 2013)

Been sealing the last few days with gso and HH butters (silk n aloe and castor infusion)


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 13, 2013)

I used trigger, coconut oil and moisture mist last night, coconut oil, wrappers delight, and scalp rub tonight. Been slacking a lil bit because I've been doing a lot of running around. Back on my grind tmrw.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's and article about the lady who created the Soultanicals line

http://madamenoire.com/261907/how-she-launched-it-ayo-ogun-mccants-soultanicals/


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 13, 2013)

Lita - I used the DB Cocoa Moisturizing Smoothing Cream - I think its a keeper.  I applied about a nickel size to each section of hair (4) and baggied for about 2hrs.  My hair felt soft and moisturized.  

Applied DB Cocoa smoothing, then DB Vanilla Styling Cream, sealed with JBCO/SD nourish mix -soft, smooth and moisturized hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2013)

Used Hairitage's Green/Blue Hair Creme with some KBN Oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 13, 2013)

My oil rinse blend I made in June or July is down to it's last use. ..wow I'm stingy. ..it's only like a 8-10oz bottle

Oil rinsed and loco with rbo and gleau.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2013)

Nix08

That Did last a while.  When are you making your next batch?


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 13, 2013)

I should do it tonight but I think these snowy dark days are getting to me... .I just don't feel like it.   Tomorrow I will have no choice so I'll get on it then  I guess tonight I can make sure that I have all of the oils that I need. ..


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 13, 2013)

i did the lco method earlier today with shea moisture mist, isha cream, and my oil mix. i'm being trifling i should have washed my hair on monday or tues i think i'm just going to wit till this weekend. its still twisted so it should be fine.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 13, 2013)

Spritzed with CD Tui, added sulfur to my scalp, then massaged castor oil into my hairline.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm all over the place this week but I will continue to do some variation of scalp spritz, moisture mist, wrappers delight, trigger, jar of joe and afro love scalp rub in scalp and carrot and pumpkin seed oil/coconut oil 2x a day. 

I baggied with scalp spritz, wrappers delight, pumpkin, and trigger and my hair felt so good that I forgot to do it again before I fell asleep.


----------



## Lita (Feb 14, 2013)

Moisturized with heritage Marshmellow & Soultincals Flufflious,little KBN butter,rice bran oil on ends...Hair Feels better.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Bajanmum (Feb 14, 2013)

Added some bright green Amla oil to my Henna mix today. I will be glad when this is all gone. Dabur has a lot to answer for when they made this stuff.


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 14, 2013)

Yesterday: HOT with safflower oil
Today: sealed with grapeseed oil and HH Hemp Nostalgia on top


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2013)

Used Green/Blue Lotion Hairitage Hydrations with a little AV Shikakai Oil


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 14, 2013)

Used QB AOHC & OHHB last night.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 14, 2013)

Applied sulfur mix to scalp, then sealed length (concentrating on my ends) with HH Happy Hempy.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 15, 2013)

Moisturized and sealed with Avocado oil!


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 15, 2013)

LCOed with SM thickening moisture mist, essential wholesale Olive Lotion, and essential wholesale rosehip butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2013)

Did a Coconut Oil Soak before Cowashing.

Will use Gleau Oil with my Leave-In (under dryer)

Hairitage Hydrations Green/Blue Lotion w/AV's Shikakai Oil once Dry


----------



## choctaw (Feb 15, 2013)

Bajanmum said:


> Added some bright green Amla oil to my Henna mix today. I will be glad when this is all gone. Dabur has a lot to answer for when they made this stuff.



It can be used to lubricate blades of garbage disposal ...


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 15, 2013)

Made a new batch of my oil blend for rinsing: wgo, sunflower,  hemp, flax,  avocado, olive, grapeseed,  vitamin e 

Oil rinsed during my cowash and loco with rbo and gleau.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 16, 2013)

I've been MIA.  I applied Cocoveda and hempseed oil to hair and sulfur mix to scalp for an overnight pre-poo treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2013)

Using N'joi's Herbal Hair Dress


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 16, 2013)

Oiled hair and scalp with EVOCO and put on a plastic cap. I'll rinse in the am


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 16, 2013)

Prepooing with trigger all over and moisture mist overnight...


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm misting my hair daily with Wen 613 replenishing treatment then sealing with olive oil. Not sure why the 613 spray has to smell like Irish Spring products, but it does work wonders on dry hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hair soaked in Featherweight Trigga...


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 17, 2013)

Eo growth blend on my scalp. ..will oil rinse and loco with rbo and gleau.


----------



## kbnax (Feb 17, 2013)

got a DC in now mixed w/ olive oil. Once done I'm gonna grease my scalp w/ a sulfur pomade and seal w/ gso and HH silk n aloe butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2013)

Using: N'joi's Herbal Hair Dressing


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 17, 2013)

Sealed in my DC with EVOO, will do LOCO tonite with knot sauce, SSI pumpkin, fluffalicious, and cocojbco. Will massage trigger in later...


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 17, 2013)

About to moisturize my slightly damp hair with bee mine luscious and seal with gleau


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 18, 2013)

Been using jojoba oil spray and emu oil/MSM cream on the parting between my braids over the last 4 weeks


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 18, 2013)

Overnight oil soak with Vatika.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2013)

NappyNelle

That Overnight Soak sounds Delish!


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 18, 2013)

Moisturized with Darcy's twisting cream and EVOCO. P.S. I'm loving my new Avocado oil


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 18, 2013)

Sealed with grapeseed oil and HH hemp nostalgia. Scalp massage with vitamin E


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 19, 2013)

It was a greasy day today. 
I did Loc yesterday with 
Liquid = Claudie's Frappe
Oil = Darcy's plum oil
Cream = Komaza Califia Cream
MT blend on scalp

Today my hair was still damp but I needed to detangle so I greased my scalp  and hair with Komaza moku butter to detangle. Then I put some Claudie's frappe on to soften the hair. Smoothed my edges and ends with Komaza Califia cream. Finally I plopped a little of a home made oil mix I wanted to finish on my braids. Going to GHE tonight.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 19, 2013)

L- HH Mango colada
O- SSI Pumpkin defrizzer
C- HH Hemp Nostalgia
Cornrows in, trigger in scalp...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

Did an Oil Steam with Sweet Almond Oil.  Will use Gleau with my L-I.  Not sure after it dries????


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 19, 2013)

Used Creme de la Silk and sealed with Nourish oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2013)

Ended up using some IPN Pumpkin Butter feels a bit 'tacky/sticky'


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 19, 2013)

I moisturized W/ Pantene oil moisturizer & sealed W/ argan oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 20, 2013)

Still using my sprays, joj, trigger, coconut oil, and ssi pumpkin all week...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2013)

Used:  Massaging in Saravun Castor Creme


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been MIA.  For the last few weeks I've been applying Peppermint Pomade to my scalp every morning, focusing on my edges and nape since I wear wigs on a daily basis.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 20, 2013)

Tonight I applied my sulfur oil mixture to scalp and then applied Pumpkin seed conditioner to my hair.  I sealed with hemp seed oil and camellia oil. (overnight pre-poo)


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Feb 20, 2013)

I used White Rain Lavender Hydrating Conditioner on my ends, and castor oil on my roots and the length of my hair tonight after spritzing with water.  Prepooing/GHE with a plastic cap and hat overnight.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sealed in my moisture with Jojoba oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

Used: Saravun's Castor Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used: Saravun's Castor Creme


 
And again tonight


----------



## Jewell (Feb 21, 2013)

Applied sulfur/herbal oil mix to scalp and massaged in. sprayed hair with leave-in, and applied hollywood beauty olive oil creme, shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie, and shea moisture deep treatment mask (in that order) to last 6 inches of hair, edges, and nape. Sealed moisturizers into ends with wheat germ oil and Softee Hair Food. Will CW tomorrow night after an oil prepoo on length and more sulfur/herbal oil on scalp.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 22, 2013)

Used Claudies Kahve lotiin and sealed with the oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2013)

Will use either Saravun's Castor Creme or the new Hairitage Hydrations Black Coffee


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm still doing the loc method but the lco version is working the best for me. I'm still using the same products shea moisture coconut hibiscus mist, claudies cream, and my oil mix. I go days without doing anything and my hair is smooth,shiny, and soft from root to tip   I have done so about 3 times this week.


----------



## Lita (Feb 23, 2013)

Applied heritage riser & heritage black coffee....Hair feels & looks good.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2013)

Lita

Used Hairitage Hempy Hair


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 23, 2013)

I've applied my sulfur oil mixture to scalp; moisturized with DB curl detangling milk (trying to use this up) and sealed with camellia oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2013)

Using - Hairitage Happy Hempy Hair


----------



## Lita (Feb 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Used Hairitage Hempy Hair



IDareT'sHair The boys (nephews) use hempy to get 360 waves...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## kbnax (Feb 24, 2013)

Did an overnight prepoo with sulfur oil on scalp and castor oil on length.
DC'ing right now w/ Joico MR Balm and olive oil.
Probably will seal w/ HH Coconut yuzu


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 24, 2013)

Used the last of my oyins burnt sugar pomade.
Sealed w/ gso/sunflower seed oil
Applied NJoys sulfur mix to my scalp


----------



## divachyk (Feb 24, 2013)

Used Jar of Joe last night for the first time and I really like it! I love the smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2013)

Used a Dab or 2 of Pure Emu Oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sealed in my bee Mine moisturizer with EVOCO


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 24, 2013)

I just applied hempseed oil to hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 25, 2013)

Keep forgetting to use my eo growth blend.

Will oil rinse and loco with rbo and gleau.


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 25, 2013)

Moisturized with Creme of Nature argan Oil Moisturizer and sealed with a mixture of JBCO, WGO and EVCO.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 25, 2013)

Moisturized with Bee Mine balanced moisturizer and sealed with EVOCO + Jojoba oil!


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 25, 2013)

I applied Peppermint Pomade to scalp this morning.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 25, 2013)

I applied jbco to scalp this evening; moisturized with DB Vanilla Delight Detangling milk and sealed with camellia oil.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 25, 2013)

Applied sulfur/herb/EO mix to scalp and massaged in. Sprayed hair with detangling leave-in and applied SM deep treatment mask, sealed using JBCO and wheat germ oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2013)

xu93texas

Are you using the Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade?


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 25, 2013)

Used a little HH Broccoli cream and sealed with Nourish oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> *Used a little HH Broccoli cream and sealed with Nourish oil.*


 
Brownie518

I didn't know you got Hairitage's Broccoli?  How does it compare to Saravun?


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 25, 2013)

Tonite I will use HH cocoaloe hydrator, Soultanicals fluffalicious, and cocojbco to seal. Will massage trigger in scalp as well...


----------



## Seamonster (Feb 25, 2013)

Greased my scalp with neem oil. I smell just like stinky peanut butter, and then I put some on my hair. My hair loves this stuff. My nose is stuffed up, and I still smell the funk.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 25, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> Used a little HH Broccoli cream and sealed with Nourish oil.



I was trying to save this cream for summer but I really want to see what its like. Like T, I'm curious how it compares to saravun because I'm interested in that cream too...


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 26, 2013)

Sealed with grapeseed oil and HH hemp nostalgia over it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> *I didn't know you got Hairitage's Broccoli? How does it compare to Saravun?*


 


Babygrowth said:


> I was trying to save this cream for summer *but I really want to see what its like. Like T, I'm curious how it compares to saravun because I'm interested in that cream too...*


 
@Brownie518

Yeah Ms. B....inquiring minds want to know 

@Babygrowth I've had the Saravun Broccoli once or twice. It's nice, but I've stuck to buying the Saravun Castor Creme. (not the butter).

I gave a Saravun Broccoli Butter, Castor Butter, Olive Squalane Butter to my Niece.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2013)

Using Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> Are you using the Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade?


 
Yes,I am. I have the vanilla scent.  Love this stuff!


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 26, 2013)

Prepooing with Vatika oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2013)

xu93texas

They are having a Sale in May.  I will get that and another one of the Coffee.  I love that Coffee Pomade. 

I may order x2 of the Peppermint if the discount is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2013)

Doing a Sweet Almond Oil soak. Will leave it in and apply my DC & Steam.

Will finish up with something creamy after my Hair Dries.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 26, 2013)

I use a mix of grapeseed, emu, and JBCO on my tracks.  It soothes my scalp and it really helped me get my old weave out the other day.  I heart oils!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2013)

LaidBak said:


> I use a mix of grapeseed, emu, and JBCO on my tracks. It soothes my scalp and it really helped me get my old weave out the other day. *I heart oils!*


 
LaidBak

So Do I LB!


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> They are having a Sale in May. I will get that and another one of the Coffee. I love that Coffee Pomade.
> 
> I may order x2 of the Peppermint if the discount is good.


 
Thanks for letting me know! I want to try the Coffee Pomade as well as reup on the Peppermint Pomade in another scent.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Yeah Ms. B....inquiring minds want to know
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair

It's quite different from Saravun's Broccoli hair creme. It's a light cream, it soaks right in and doesn't weigh your hair down at all. It's real nice  I use it on dry hair so far, but I plan to try it on wet soon.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 26, 2013)

Used QB AOHC on damp hair, then added CD Tui oil all over for the scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2013)

***HAIRITAGE HYDRATIONS*** 26% off Code = *26OFF*


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ***HAIRITAGE HYDRATIONS*** 26% off Code = *26OFF*



 I got mine!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2013)

Used my last corner of Trigger.  I guess I'll repurchase it in the Fall.  

I'll be moving over to lighter oils soon, so I probably won't re-up on this right now.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 26, 2013)

Added jbco, olive oil, eucalyptus oil, sandalwood oil, wheat germ and macadamia oils to my dc. Loved the results!! Applied and mssaged my sulfur/herb/EO oil mix into my scalp after my wash, and sealed in creams and leave-ins with macadamia oil and Softee Hair Food pomade. I love oils and so do my hair and scalp. Seems like I can never have enough of a variety of carrier, Ayurvedic, and EO's.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 26, 2013)

In the morning I Massage trigger in my scalp and spray wrappers delight into my hair and scalp. At night I spray the scalp spritz into my scalp and moisture mist on my hair then massage in sprout. Sealing with coconut oil both times. Need an oil spray so I can save my other oils. May mix my eve avocado oil in my coconut oil so I get my coconut and ceramide fix and save money. 

Will be doing this all week long...


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 27, 2013)

Eo growth blend massaged on my scalp...under my steamed dc.  Will oil rinse and do loco with rbo and gleau.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 27, 2013)

M&S'd using Aussie insurance and Gleau!


----------



## charmtreese (Feb 27, 2013)

Ive been using Keracare itchy scalp glossifier on my scalp and keracare essential oils on my ends nightly  since I straighten my hair Sunday, and my hair is holding in the moisture from my DC fabulously.  Day 3 and it's still soft and moisturized!


----------



## Atdow71 (Feb 28, 2013)

Oiled my scalp w/ NJoys sulfur mix
Sealed w/ gso


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2013)

charmtreese

You Hair looks amazing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2013)

Bought a bottle of EVOO infused with Garlic.  Will so some "Stanky" Oil Soaks"

I picked it up at Aldi's *yep Aldi's*  They had:

EVOO infiused with Red Pepper
EVOO infused with Basil
EVOO infused with Garlic

I wanted ALL 3, but just bought the 1.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Feb 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

chile you making me hungry with those oils.....i'm coming to your house with a baguette and some mesclun salad with balsamic vingarette

i'm still doing my lco did it about 3 times this week, tomorrow are saturday will be wash day cause its been 2 wks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2013)

southerncitygirl

I've been wanting a Garlic Oil, so I'll try it as a "Soak" Pre/Rx


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 28, 2013)

Moisturized W/ ORS hair lotion and sealed W/ JBCO.


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 28, 2013)

M&S with Bee Mine luscious and jojoba oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 28, 2013)

Massaged in sulfur oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2013)

I did a "Soak" this evening with EVOO infused with Garlic.  

I think I may go back and buy the Red Pepper one, one day next week.

Will use Gleau with my Leave-In and after it dries I'll uae Claudie Temple & Hairline Revitalizer.


----------



## MissyB (Mar 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did a "Soak" this evening with EVOO infused with Garlic.
> 
> I think I may go back and buy the Red Pepper one, one day next week.
> 
> Will use Gleau with my Leave-In and after it dries I'll uae Claudie Temple & Hairline Revitalizer.





> I did a "Soak" this evening with EVOO infused with Garlic.



How did you do this? How long do you let it stay in your hair before rinsing? What about the garlic smell, how do you get rid of it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2013)

@MissyB

I did it for about an hour tonight. 

I'd like to do it longer 3-4 hours *time permitting* I Cowashed afterwards. And just did a quick Reconstructor.

Getting ready to Steam now. I'm sure once that's all done and I'm ready to apply my Leave-In & dry, there will be absolutely no hint of Garlic.

In fact, I can't smell it now. And that Oil is extremely pungent.

I picked it up at Aldi's they had

EVOO infused with Garlic
EVOO infused with Red Pepper
EVOO infused with Basil

I may go back and get the Red Pepper one.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 3, 2013)

Made a new batch of the eo growth blend.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 3, 2013)

Let my hair soak from Friday night to this morning in IPN TeaLightful Shine. 

Moisturized this evening with Claudie's Moist. Quinoa Coffee, sealed with Nourish oil.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Mar 3, 2013)

did lco 2x today so i won't do it again until wednesday or thursday. for the cream portion of lco in the am i used quinoa-coffee balancing and this evening murumuru-acai butter.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 4, 2013)

Tonight, sealed my hair with QB AOHC and HH HH.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I did a "Soak" this evening with EVOO infused with Garlic.
> 
> I think I may go back and buy the Red Pepper one, one day next week.
> 
> Will use Gleau with my Leave-In and after it dries I'll uae Claudie Temple & Hairline Revitalizer.


 
@IDareT'sHair, good evoo oils but stay away from that red pepper
I recall both of us having a sting with that red pimento. I really like that skikai afroveda oil you send me, I used most of it but dd was complaining about her scalf so I gave it to her this weekend. The label came off was it from afroveda?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2013)

Ltown

Right!  It was Afroveda's Shikakai Oil


----------



## cherry.a (Mar 4, 2013)

Moisturized W/ ORS hair repair intense moisture cream and sealed W/ ORS vita oil.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 4, 2013)

I used enso olive and honey butter today.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 4, 2013)

Sealed in darcy's moisturizer with GSO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2013)

Used Claudie's Iman Butter


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 4, 2013)

LOC with HH soft coconut marshmallows, coconut oil/eve avocado oil mix, and HH Hemp nostalgia... awesome!


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 5, 2013)

Greased my scalp with emu oil cream.  I love the way it makes my scalp feel.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 5, 2013)

LCO with HH mango colada, jar of joe and my oil mix. Will use sprout in my scalp later today after cornrowing


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 5, 2013)

Applied NJoys sulfur mix to my scalp & massaged


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2013)

Doing a 'stanky' Oil Soak with EVOO infused with Garlic.  Will cowash it out with Nutrine Garlic Conditioner and then sit under the dryer with AE Garlic.

Been having a bit of Shedding.  Will Steam with MD's Mango & Papaya.

Will use Gleau Oil with my Leave-In and maybe use Liquid Gold's Ginger Creme after it Dries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2013)

Using Liquid Gold's Ginger Creme


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 6, 2013)

Used EVOCO as my leave in


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2013)

Used a touch of Strong Roots Pimento Oil


----------



## Lita (Mar 6, 2013)

Dampen hair with warm water,applied ambrosia honeybush hair milk & sealed with ricebran oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 6, 2013)

I've been using Sapote lotion regularly when I bun... Been slacking on my butters, oils and pomades tho.  I gots to do better


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 6, 2013)

Using wrappers delight/moisture mist, sprout/jar of joe in scalp, oil mix to seal, scalp spritz sometimes... all week


----------



## Ltown (Mar 7, 2013)

Used hv vatika oil and hh cocoaloe.


----------



## Kindheart (Mar 7, 2013)

Used Myhoneychild Type 3 cream.i prefer type 4.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Mar 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I would like to join this challenge!  Thanks!

*Oils: EVCO, EVOO

Pomades: Texas Natural Supply All Natural No Petroleum Gellie

Grease: Texas Natural Supply All Natural No Petroleum Gellie

Butters: Texas Natural Supply Shea Aloe - Whipped Emulsion

Lotions: Texas Natural Supply Creme / Lotion Base Concentrate

Cremes: Texas Natural Supply Creme / Lotion Base Concentrate *


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2013)

@JulietWhiskey

Great! So Happy to have you join us!

:welcome3:


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Mar 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @JulietWhiskey
> 
> Great! So Happy to have you join us!
> 
> :welcome3:


 
IDareT'sHair

Do we post daily/weekly/etc what we're using?  Is there anything special we should do for the challenge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2013)

@JulietWhiskey

Just post what you're using & how you are using it. i.e. on scalp, oil rinsing, edges, ends, M&Sing just whatever.

It looks like you have alot of stuff from TNS. So, are you making your own Cremes, Pomades, Grease? 

Are you adding anything to them or using them as you've listed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2013)

Massaged in Strong Roots Pimento Oil


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Mar 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @JulietWhiskey
> 
> Just post what you're using & how you are using it. i.e. on scalp, oil rinsing, edges, ends, M&Sing just whatever.
> 
> ...


 

@IDareT'sHair

I  TNS! Everything I purchase from them is a pre-made base.

I add glycerin to the Creme Lotion Base Concentrate and use it as a leave-in/styler. It gives my twist-outs *CRAZY* definiton, like the kind of curls I would get with a gel but without all the stickiness!

I use the Whipped Shea-Aloe as a moisturizing pre-DC treatment after my weekly co-wash. It makes my damp hair hard and stiff but when I rinse it out: *LAWD!* It detangles and softens my hair to heaven and I don't need to follow up with a moisturizer (but I do because I am LHCF trained, !)

I use the All Natural No Petroleum Gellie as a sealer/pomade. Because it is so thick, I add EVOO, EVCO and Hemp Oil to it. A little goes from here to around the world and back so I will have this for a long, long time!

My only complaint about TNS is their prices, shipping cost and delivery time. But I love everything but the Conditioner Base (it's just meh) so I will continue to buy from them but just buy in larger quantities since it take awhile to get the re-up!

Thanks for adding me to the challenge and HTH!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2013)

@JulietWhiskey

Very Nice Review & Great Information. Thanks for sharing. I agree about the Quality of their Products & Shipping costs. 

A couple Fall/Winters ago U1B1 was buying a bunch of butters & swapping/sharing them, but those Shipping costs ain't no joke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2013)

Masaged in: Afroveda's Shikakai Oil


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 9, 2013)

Used vatika oil to preepoo overnight.
Used wheatgerm oil on my ends and QBs CTDG on the length of my hair prior to installing my curlformers


----------



## vmerie (Mar 9, 2013)

LOC method last night.  Used suave tropical coconut conditioner as my leave in, applied coconut oil, macadamia nut oil, and castor oil mix, and sealed with let's jam custard cream gel.


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 9, 2013)

vatika pree-poo. argan and EVOO to seal.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 10, 2013)

I pre-pooed with Vatika, too. It seems like many of us had the same idea...


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sealed in my leave in with avocado oil


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 11, 2013)

Oiled my scalp w/ sulfur mix.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 11, 2013)

Scalp massaged with Jar of Joe yesterday. I'm digging this product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2013)

Last night I used Strong Roots Pimento Oil on Scalp.

This morning, I did an Oil Soak under a Plastic Cap for 6-7 hours with EVOO infused with Garlic.

I'll use Gleau with my Leave-In.  After my Hair dries.......not sure.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 16, 2013)

Pre-pooed using wheat germ oil and burdock+nettle oil. Oiled scalp with sulfur/eo/herb mix and massaged in after wash. Will be pre-pooing with oils from now on. Used to do it yrs ago but then got a bit hair lazy. I'd forgotten how good it is for my hair and scalp!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2013)

Jewell 

Me too Girl.

I'm lovin' this Oil Pre-Rx.  Wish I had started it sooner.


----------



## felic1 (Mar 16, 2013)

bajandoc86 This #718 picture is very pretty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2013)

felic1 bajandoc86

I agree!  Very Nice.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 18, 2013)

Will be massaging in Claudies Iman Butter at night and alternating JOJ and sprout in the morning until my Njoy oil arrives. Will also seal in my moisture with my oil mix. Will be getting back into oil prepoos so I can use up this cocojbco oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 18, 2013)

Applied Liquid Gold oil to scalp every day since last Wednesday. Just finished it...


----------



## faithVA (Mar 18, 2013)

I think I say the same thing every time I come in this thread. I say, I'm going to hang out in here because I don't know what I'm doing. Then I never hang out in here 

So far what I learned is that I love oils but my hair doesn't really like them so much. I can't figure out what to do with a pomade other than putting them on my ends and my edges. I know I can put grease on my ends. Butters  But my hair seems to like whipped butters. Judy4All made on of the best whipped butters. I hate she stopped selling stuff. 

Lotions I'm still playing with. Cremes  I think this is the only thing I have a clue how to work with. 

So I'm going to hang around in here a bit and see if I can learn something


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2013)

I pre-poo'ed last night with hempseed oil, camellia oil, and cocoveda oil for 30 minute.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been sealing with BB baby nourishing oil every day.


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 19, 2013)

Last night I:

Prepooed: Nubian Heritage EVOO & Moringa Repair & Extend Pre-poo Treatment
Sealed length:Hairitage balm (the label rubbed off!). 
Sealed ends: Hairitage Coconut Mango Moisturizer


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 19, 2013)

I applied my Peppermint Pomade mixed with MN this morning. I moisturizer and sealed with camellia oil. I'll be applying sulfur mixture tonight.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 19, 2013)

Used Hairitage Hemp Nostalgia, sealed with Nourish oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2013)

Used:  Bear Fruit Hair's Ayurvedic Scalp Creme


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just oiled my scalp and hair with EVOCO before adding my DC


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 21, 2013)

I used cocoveda and hempseed oil in my pre-poo treatment.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 21, 2013)

I also sealed my hair with BB nourishing baby oil.


----------



## natural2008 (Mar 21, 2013)

My natural hair doesn't like oils. My natural hair loves grease (blue magic, etc) like when I was a kid. My hair grew long an healthy with just grease and a dab of water. My 4b hair laughs at oils. I've tried to give oils a chance but they just do not work for my hair.


----------



## Lita (Mar 21, 2013)

Dampen hair with warm water,moisturize SSI avocado,heritage black coffee & sealed with Rice bran oil...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 21, 2013)

I applied my Peppermint Pomade to scalp this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2013)

Used the last bit of my Strong Roots Pimento Oil


----------



## againstallodds (Mar 21, 2013)

Pre-pooed yesterday with Hair Trigger & safflower oil.
Sealed today with HH coconut mango


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2013)

My Pure Mustard Seed and pure Rice Bran Oils came today.  

I'll be doing all day Oil Soaks on Saturdays.


----------



## Love Always (Mar 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, where did you buy your mustard seed oil from? My sister was telling me about it and I'm interested in buying.


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> My Pure Mustard Seed and pure Rice Bran Oils came today.
> 
> I'll be doing all day Oil Soaks on Saturdays.



IDareT'sHair dumb question, but how do you do an oil soak?


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 22, 2013)

I massaged in my sulfur oil to my scalp, then added JBCO along my hairline and eyelashes.

It's time for me to start soaking herbs for a new batch of sulfur oil, or bite the bullet and just add sulfur to an oil mix that smells good.



IDareT'sHair said:


> My Pure Mustard Seed and pure Rice Bran Oils came today.
> 
> I'll be doing all day Oil Soaks on Saturdays.



What does the MSO smell like?


----------



## Ltown (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello ladies! I'm still using oils/butters just don't have a routine of oils/butters I  grab and go 

but here is what's in my rotation:
hv vatika
homemade oil mixtures(almond,grape,evoo,coconut, broculli seed,garlic)
liquid gold ginger
enso olive&honey
alot of claudies
afroveda shaikiki


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2013)

Love Always Atdow71 NappyNelle

I bought this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dabur-100-P...809?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c65c4bb29

I've had MSO before (different brand tho').  It stinks/strong Mustard smell and its HOT & sort of tingly.  

I will apply it and put on some, apply 2-3 Plastic Caps and some Cotton Coil around it to prevent dripping and let it sit for several hours before washing/cowashing it out = Oil Soak.  To let it sit for several hours before rinsing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2013)

Soaking now in EVOO w/Garlic.  I need some more of that Cotton Coil to prevent 'drippies' will pick some up next time I'm at Sally.

Want to slow down on my Oil Purchases too.  

Last night I bought x2 8 ounce Bottles of Extra Dark JBCO from Curlmart's 20% + $5 Shipping Sale.

I'll put 1 bottle up for the Fall.


----------



## kbnax (Mar 23, 2013)

Last night-- did a olive oil prepoo and later sealed w/ gso and hh silk n aloe butter
This morning --sealed w/ gso and hh creamy horsetail butter


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 23, 2013)

Used Hairitage Hydrations Tutti Frutti Honey butter and sealed with Nourish oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 23, 2013)

LOB with HH Mango colada, oil mix, HH blackberry sage butter

Will massage in njoys growth oil later...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2013)

Using Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## An_gell (Mar 25, 2013)

Ladies I need a good lotion/oil combo for my ends..they been feeling extra crunchy lately.  They are not holdin moisture at all, any tips?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2013)

Using the Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 25, 2013)

Massaging in sulfur oil to my scalp. Will add JBCO to my edges and ends. 



An_gell said:


> Ladies I need a good lotion/oil combo for my ends..they been feeling extra crunchy lately.  They are not holdin moisture at all, any tips?



An_gell Oyin Whipped Pudding and Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive.


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oiled my scalp w/ NJoys new sulfur mix
Sealed w/ gso/sunflower mix.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 25, 2013)

Oiling my scalp daily with Njoy's growth oil... 
Tonight I LCO with Knot sauce, KBN butter, oil mix


----------



## cherry.a (Mar 25, 2013)

Moisturized with Cantu Shea butter & sealed with GSO.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 25, 2013)

*Just oiled my scalp and LCOP'ed (modified LOC) my hair using:*

On my scalp I used:
Hairtrigger Hair Growth Elixir 

To LCOP my hair I used:
Diluted Komazacare Aloe My Hair Moisturizing Spray
Darcy's Botanicals Shea Butter Curl Moisturizing Cream
Grapeseed oil
and applied the  Claudies Tiffani Ceramide Pomade to the last 2 to 3 three inches of my hair and applied the excess left over to the length of my hair.

LAWD! I forgot how good the Tiffani Ceramide Pomade was, but hair feels like a big ball of buttery silky goodness with fluffy cotton on top.....YASSSSSSSS HUNTY !


----------



## Jewell (Mar 26, 2013)

Havent posted here in a long while.

LCOSP is what I did yesterday after my touch up and tonight as well.
-leave in spray
-sulfur/eo/ayurvedic oil/herb mix massaged into scalp and edges
-olive oil cream and avalon organics rosemary conditioner plus mane n tail texturizer conditioner
-brahmi oil
-organix coconut milk serum and fantasia ic aloe daily serum
-coconut oil pomade on ends and tea tree pomade on edges


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 26, 2013)

Babygrowth

KBN butter, is it any good? I have her leave in and plan on using it this summer. Its in the fridge now.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 26, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> KBN butter, is it any good? I have her leave in and plan on using it this summer. Its in the fridge now.



Yes ma'am. I love it! My hair feels moisturized for at least 2 days and it smells yummy. EnExitStageLeft I'm not sure about the leave in, I have to use it a few more times it was just okay but that RO creamy condish is pretty good. I'm using it on Friday so I might do a review on it...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 26, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Yes ma'am. I love it! My hair feels moisturized for at least 2 days and it smells yummy. @EnExitStageLeft I'm not sure about the leave in, I have to use it a few more times it was just okay but that RO creamy condish is pretty good. I'm using it on Friday so I might do a review on it...



Looking forward to it .


----------



## An_gell (Mar 26, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> Massaging in sulfur oil to my scalp. Will add JBCO to my edges and ends.
> 
> 
> 
> @An_gell Oyin Whipped Pudding and Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive.


 
@NappyNelle, thanks imma try that.  Last night applied my spray bottle mix and sealed with HH creamy horsetal butter and I woke up this morning and my ends are alot softer so I'm gonna use this combo until I get the oyin whipped pudding in the mail.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 26, 2013)

An_gell said:


> @NappyNelle, thanks imma try that.  Last night applied my spray bottle mix and sealed with HH creamy horsetal butter and I woke up this morning and my ends are alot softer so I'm gonna use this combo until I get the oyin whipped pudding in the mail.



I forgot all about HH! My ends love her products, too. Is it just your ends acting up, or your whole length?


----------



## An_gell (Mar 26, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> I forgot all about HH! My ends love her products, too. Is it just your ends acting up, or your whole length?


 
NappyNelle, just my ends.  It's like the top of my hair is fine well moistured and soft, but my ends aren't holdin the moist like the top of my hair.  It's growing so good so I'm trying to keep my ends in check cuz I don't want to loose them due to breakage.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 26, 2013)

An_gell said:


> NappyNelle, just my ends.  It's like the top of my hair is fine well moistured and soft, but my ends aren't holdin the moist like the top of my hair.  It's growing so good so I'm trying to keep my ends in check cuz I don't want to loose them due to breakage.



I see, I see. If sealing with HH doesn't help, then maybe it's time for a dusting. Lawd knows I am overdue.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 29, 2013)

LOC yesterday with KBN leave in, oil mix, and jar of joe... spritzed with SSI mix and sealed with HH Blackberry sage butter...


----------



## Atdow71 (Mar 29, 2013)

Applied NJoys new sulfur mix to my scalp
Twisted w/ QBAHTB & sealed w/ gso/sunflower seed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2013)

Using Coffee Pomade from the Pomade Shop


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2013)

Will do an all day Oil Soak in the a.m. with EVOO infused w/Garlic


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 30, 2013)

twisting with evco

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2013)

Soaking now in EVOO w/Garlic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2013)

Massaging in: Extra Dark JBCO


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 31, 2013)

twisted with evco last night. took down with regular olive oil (my hair doesnt respond to EVOO). Coco/shea butter mix on the ends.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 31, 2013)

Soaked my hair in Njoi Ayurvedic Hair Oil all day.

Using Hairitage Sprout on my nape and Hydratherma Naturals Lotion on my length. Sealing with Hydratherma Naturals oil.


----------



## cherry.a (Mar 31, 2013)

Moisturized W/ Optimum care salon collection hair lotion & sealed W/ GSO.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 31, 2013)

Will be sealing my hair with Tropic Isle Living JBCO Serum w/ Argan Oil after apply my leave in's tonight. I will then apply a tid bit of my Tiffani Ceramide Pomade on the last 1 or two of my hair while banding. 

Will LCOP my hair tomorrow with:

Diluted Komazacare Aloe My Hair Moisturizing Spray
DB Shea Butter Curl Moisturizing Cream
Grapeseed Oil
Tiffani Ceramide Pomade on the last 2 to 3 inches of my hair

(I will also be massaging Hairtrigger on my scalp)

I bought NJOY's new sulfur oil. I will be giving my mom half of it and keeping the other half to try for myself. We'll see how this goes. I've never had good luck with sulfur oils. @Babygrowth does it dry out your new growth w/out daily cowashing? I don't usually start the "Curly Girl" method (low to no poo's) until the official start of summer (a.k.a when I get out for summer vaca at work lol).


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been missing for a minute, and have been in celie twists for the last month. But I'm back on track now and have washed, deep conditioned, moisturized, and twisted my hair for a twistout. I've found my hair mojo, people! 

I did a Loc method using:
water form my freshly washed hair
JBCO
SD creme de la silk.

My tresses are soft and smell good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2013)

Using Hairitage Hydrations Sprout & JBCO (Extra Dark)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2013)

Using Sweet Almond Oil w/my Leave-In


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft my newgrowth was dried out before but it is a combination of moisturizing my scalp/ng and cowashing that has turned that around. This is new for me so I hope it lasts. I really only cowash 2x a week and shampoo the third wash.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 1, 2013)

I LOC with HH Mango Colada, oil mix, and HH Hemp Nostalgia last night...


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 1, 2013)

Massaged JBCO into my hairline.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 1, 2013)

Massage Njoy oil in and baggied all day then sealed with jar of joe


----------



## Ltown (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm still using hv vatika oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2013)

Massaging in Extra Dark JBCO and Hairitage Hydrations Sprout


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I'm loving that Sprout! I put some on my nape to keep it moisturized


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2013)

Brownie518

It was always Creamy.  It was never like a "Grease" 

It has always been that same texture (since I've been buyuing it) And you know I've been buying it since she started.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 2, 2013)

This AM spritz with my SSI mix, used oyin hair dew, and sealed wth coconut oil. Tonight will spritz with avj, use komaza shea butter lotion, oil mix, and end with either HH blackberry sage or KBN butter... most likely KBN...


----------



## JaneBond007 (Apr 2, 2013)

Most people's techniques don't work for my hair.  But ayurvedic oiling surely does,  The best treatment thus far is with lots of warm coconut oil, and not just a minimal amount, a lot until the hair stops absorbing.  I apply it to dry or slightly damp hair until the oil starts to harden.  We're talking an entire bottle.  It will run down your face and neck.  I plastic cap it and then put on a scarf and leave in for several hours.  Results are moisture, strong strands for days.


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 3, 2013)

Sealed my hair with Hairveda's green tea oil butter. My tresses are lovely and soft in my twist out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2013)

Doing an overnight soak with Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 3, 2013)

I recently added a new oil to my stash its
 100% pure argan oil from CON
and a new pomade; Darcys Organic coconut styling pomade. They both smell heavenly


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2013)

Massaged in N'Joi CreationS Herbal Hair Dressing


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 4, 2013)

Sealed my wet hair in with JBCO.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 5, 2013)

Tonight I LCOB'ed with wrappers delight, oyin hair dew, SSI carrot and pumpkin oil, and jar of joe. Nice soft hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2013)

Using N'joi CreationS Herbal Hair Dressing


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 5, 2013)

Massaged my scalp with trigger, misted with AVJ and applied HQS coco lime oil on top for an over night prepoo treatment.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 5, 2013)

Baggied all day with njoy oil in my scalp. Bout to m/s with mango colada and SSI defrizzer.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 6, 2013)

I got 2 new butters today from Marie Dean 
Whipped Olive & Tucuma Hair Butter and the Double Whipped hair butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2013)

Using JBCO Extra Dark


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 6, 2013)

I used CD Marguerite's Magic and sealed with Hydratherma Naturals oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 6, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Baggied all day with njoy oil in my scalp. Bout to m/s with mango colada and SSI defrizzer.



I fell asleep last night before I m/s so I did it tonight. Also overnight baggying with Njoys oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 6, 2013)

Moisturized with Oyin's J&B and sealed with HH MTC.


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 7, 2013)

IM prepooing overnight with Darcy's Organic Coconut Butter pomade on my hair and JBCO on my scalp


----------



## Bajanmum (Apr 7, 2013)

Moisturized my twists before unravelling for a twistout with HV Green Tea cream. Nice one!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2013)

Used Extra Dark JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2013)

Used Sprout and some Extra Dark JBCO


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 9, 2013)

LOCB yesterday with Oyin hair dew, SSI defrizzer, Hemp Nostalgia, and KBN butte

ETA: this morning I spritzed with my SSI mix, Komaza shea butter lotion, a little SSI defrizzer and baggying with Njoy's growth oil for 2-3hours


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used Sprout and some Extra Dark JBCO



I've been neglecting my sprout :-( I need to find a way to incorporate it... I miss that stuff...but my hair has been okay with this new oil...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2013)

Using Sweet Almond Oil with my Leave-In. After my Hair Dries I'll use HH Sprout.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2013)

Babygrowth

I Lurves Sprout.  What 'new' Oil are you trying?

I think Sprout & Jar of Joe are my absolute Fav HH. 

I want another bottle of that Black Coffee tho'


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> I Lurves Sprout.  What 'new' Oil are you trying?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair I'm trying Njoy's new sulphur growth oil. It softens this new growth so well that I've been neglecting my jar of joe and sprout. I don't want my hair to be too greasy bleh! That Black Coffee is on my list...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2013)

Babygrowth

Oh that's right!  You did mention that.


----------



## ronie (Apr 9, 2013)

Loving sprout. My nape and edges are terrible problem areas. I have been religiously rubbing it there once a day. I did not start taking documenting pictures util Sunday but I can see the difference. Now that I have a starting picture, I will share my progress in a few more months if this continues.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 10, 2013)

Last night greased the very ends.

Tonight it's EVCO.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 10, 2013)

LOC with HH mango colada, SSI defrizzer, and HH jar of joe. Will massage in Njoy oil later today and m/s with knot sauce and my cocojbco oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2013)

ronie I Lurves Me some Sprout


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2013)

Speaking of Sprout, I massaged some in tonight.  Used Jar Of Joe this a.m.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 12, 2013)

Mixed a fresh batch of sulfur oil and applied to my scalp. Hair is happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2013)

Massaged in Sprout this a.m.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 12, 2013)

LOLB- Oyin hair dew and SSI defrizzer before I fell asleep, and wrappers delight and HH blackberry butter today. Baggied with Njoy oil on my scalp for a couple of hours...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 12, 2013)

Massaged my scalp with trigger, misted with AVJ and applied HQS coco lime oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2013)

Doing an Overnight Soak with Hairveda Cocosta Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 12, 2013)

Used Claudies Revitalizing Pomade on my scalp, Silk Dreams Endstegrity (sp?) On my ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2013)

Used Afroveda's Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In

Will finish up with Jar of Joe or Sprout (Hairitage Hydrations)


----------



## tiffers (Apr 13, 2013)

I never officially joined this challenge, but Imma still mosey on up in here. 

Doing a HOT now, sitting under the steamer with SD Nourish. I WAS gonna mix Nourish and HQS Lime Oil, but after heating it up in hot water, I noticed some little black things floating around the jar. I thought it was hair, but upon closer inspection, I saw that it was obviously mold. So that means BOTH of the freakin jars I bought of this damn oil grew mold and I'm pissed. Such a waste of money. 

Brownie518 What do you think of that End-tegrity serum? That's on my to-buy list.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 14, 2013)

I applied Peppermint Pomade/ MN mixture to scalp this morning; moisturized and sealed with BB baby nourishing oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2013)

Used a little Jar of Joe and a tiny bit of Sprout


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair - Hey!!

I moisturized with Silk Dreams Satin Smooth Hair Cream and sealed with Nourish oil.


----------



## Atdow71 (Apr 14, 2013)

Applied NJoys mix to my scalp.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 14, 2013)

Baggied earlier for a few hours with Njoys oil on my scalp and cocojbco on the length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2013)

Massaged in a little Jar Of Joe for my Java Fix this a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2013)

Used a little Naturelle Grow's Rosemary Parsley just to try some out!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 15, 2013)

Used a little SD Mocha Silk Hair milk and sealed with Nourish before work today. Yumm


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sprayed my hair with Shescentit moisture mist and went over that with Darcy's Tucuma butter moisture whip!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2013)

LOCB with Oyin hair dew, oil mix, HH hemp nostalgia, and KBN butter... soft deliciousness...


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 15, 2013)

I moisturized this morning wit DB Juicy Peach daily leave in conditioner and sealed with Cocoveda oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2013)

Used Sweet Almond Oil with my Leave-In.  Not sure what O'll use after it dries. 

Maybe Njoi CreationS Sweet Coconut Pomade w/Acai.  Makes you wanna eat it!


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 17, 2013)

Sulfur oiled my scalp and rubbed JBCO on my lashes.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 17, 2013)

I used hemp oil as a pre-poo oil and used cocoveda oil in my Ayurveda treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2013)

Using N'Joi CreationS Sweet Coconut Hair Oil  infused with Acai Berries & Hibiscus


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 17, 2013)

LOCB- KBB sweet ambrosia (old formula), KCPP, STNL Knot sauce, HH jar of joe; oiled my scalp earlier with Njoy oil


----------



## Atdow71 (Apr 17, 2013)

Oiled my scalp w/ NJoys sulfur mix
Heavy sealed my ends w/ QBAHTB


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 18, 2013)

used Design Essentials Herbal complex on my scalp and sealed in Shescentit moisture mist with 100% argan oil


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 18, 2013)

I used the last of Cocoveda oil to seal my hair tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2013)

Earlier today use: N'Joi's Sweet Pomade.  Will also use some more this evening


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2013)

Using N'Joi's Herbal Hair Dressing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2013)

Massaged in a Dollop of Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm trying to use up some of the MANY oils I have...used Njoi Ayurvedic oil with my prepoo. Loving that right now.

Moisturizing with HTN Growth Lotion and sealing with either the HTN Oil or Nourish Oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2013)

LOCB- HH Mango Colada, Kinky curly perfectly polished, HH Hemp Nostalgia, HH blackberry sage...

Will massage Njoys growth oil in my scalp and baggy for a few hours or overnight if I fall asleep...


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 20, 2013)

moisturized with my Bee Mine luscious and sealed with jojoba oil


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm using hemp oil and jojoba oil as a pre-poo treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2013)

Used Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 21, 2013)

Spritzed with wrappers delight and applied Njoy oil to my scalp... baggying for a couple of hours...


----------



## Atdow71 (Apr 21, 2013)

Twisted w/ QBAHTB
Sealed w/ sunflower/gso 
Applied NJOYS sulfur oil to my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2013)

Massaged in Komaza Hair Care Scalp Butter


----------



## Ltown (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi ladies!

I'm used up hv vatika oil, now using hv red tea moisturizer.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 22, 2013)

Used a little Hairitage Green Tea Time


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2013)

Brownie518  You 'spose to be using that Moringa Tea for Rinsin!  Not Drankin'


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 22, 2013)

Prepooing with Njoy oil in my scalp and my coconut oil/eve avocado oil mix for maybe a couple of hours then cowashing it out... if I don fall asleep...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2013)

Used Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518  You 'spose to be using that Moringa Tea for Rinsin!  Not Drankin'


IDareT'sHair

 I know.  I'm going to brew up a mix of that, Horsetail, Marshmallow, and maybe something else this week. A big bottle of it


----------



## dmples2 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Used HQS Greaseless moisture and sweet almond oil.*


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 22, 2013)

Ladies, I hit the mother load this weekend! 

So DD had Saturday school and afterwards we decided to go to one of my favorite herbal/health food stores located in Stone Mountain, GA.  While there, I picked up some lime EO, rose hip tea, and horsetail supplements (I already have the tea).  So I pay for my stash and walk out the door.  I look up and low and behold, there was a natural hair salon/beauty supply right across the street.  So I said, what the heck, let's check it out.  She had fresh indigo and henna, and she was selling it at $4.99 and $3.99 for every 8 oz.  I hurried up and bought 1 lb of each.  I can't wait to henna after I take my mini-twists down!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Apr 22, 2013)

I almost forgot.  Yesterday I brewed horsetail, nettle, lavendar, linden flower, and rose hip.  For fragrance I added lime and Bergamot EO's.  It smells heavenly! I'm going to use it to spritz my mini-twists at night.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 23, 2013)

Sprayed hair with Soultanicals Hair Sorrell, the m&s with Hairitage Peach Waves and Rainforest Butter.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 23, 2013)

Heavy sealed my ends with Pura Body Naturals Cupuacu Butter .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2013)

Still massaging in Komaza's Scalp Butter


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 23, 2013)

Going to do my final oil rinse of this stretch today....


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 23, 2013)

Sealed in my DC with EVOO and sealed my wet hair with KCPP... will apply Njoy oil later may also add a butter/pomade to my ends when I plait my hair...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2013)

Nix08  Where Have You Been?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2013)

Slathered Hair in Coconut Oil and allowed it to sit a bit.  

Will use Sweet Almond Oil with my Leave-In.  And then probably Hairitage's Creamy Black Coffee after dryer.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08 Where Have You Been?


 
I've been doing this stretching business which makes me hair lazy...and it's more work to do my hair so I havne't been washing as much...but as of tomorrow I'll be freshly relaxed and back to my daily grind and this coming stretch I won't get behing the 8 ball and will be able to manage my hair well into the stretch

@idaret'shair

How are you doing lady?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2013)

Nix08

Glad You're Back On Da' Grind!  We missed you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2013)

Using Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Black Coffee


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 24, 2013)

Baggied with Njoy oil on my scalp...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2013)

Using Bear Fruit Hair's Espresso Hair Creme


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 26, 2013)

Massaged in some Trigger. Endtegrity serum on my length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2013)

Using Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm pre-pooing over night with a mixture of hemp oil, jbco, and jojoba oil on hair and sulfur oil mixture on scalp.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 26, 2013)

Have no clue what's going on this beast tonight. Maybe some coconut oil and keep plugging away to get rid of the CD Mimosa Pomade. Blah!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 27, 2013)

Been baggying with Njoy oil on my scalp...


----------



## Ltown (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello, still oiling! I'm using hv red tea moisturizer.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 27, 2013)

Today I'm soaking my hair in cocojbco oil with Njoy oil on my scalp... then I will do my LOCB method since I tried something different last week and I'm not sure how I feel about it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2013)

Ltown

Hi Ms. Ltown!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2013)

Double Post!


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 28, 2013)

I oiled my scalp with sulfur oil mixture last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2013)

Still using: The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sealed in my leave in with Darcys Organic coconut pomade


----------



## Ltown (Apr 28, 2013)

Used claudies hairline tea edges.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 28, 2013)

Yesterday I sealed my DC'er with gleau oil, after I rinsed I sealed with SSI defrizzer, then M/s with HH hemp nostalgia, and coconut mango moisturizer... my hair feels like itself again... baggied today with Njoy oil on scalp...


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 28, 2013)

Put a little Rosemary Pomade on my nape/edges. Moisturized with a bit of SD Mocha hair milk and sealed with Nourish oil.


----------



## Lita (Apr 28, 2013)

Just moisturized with BG desert,applied coco curls butter & sealed with Rice Bran oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 28, 2013)

Throwing away this carol's daughter mimosa pomade. UGH! It leaves a buildup that doesnt cowash out...damn beeswax in it! Will have to clarify tomorrow.

Pre-pooing tonight with coconut oil. Lots of it.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 29, 2013)

Applied Peppermint Pomade/MN mixture to scalp last night and used BB baby nourishing oil to seal hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 29, 2013)

I have some rose absolute which is so expensive that although I love the smell I never use.  But this weekend I went out and decided to use it in my styling and so I was smelling that lovely rose smell as I swung my hair  I'm going to use it way more often....afterall it gives me a reason to shop once it runs out


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 29, 2013)

Oil rinsed with my ceramide rich blend. 
LOCO with tea,  gso, bwc leave in and gleau.


----------



## Seamonster (Apr 29, 2013)

Been using sulfur 8 on my scalp lately, good stuff
Just tried Marie Dean peppermint aloe pomade, and this stuff is nice


----------



## tiffers (Apr 29, 2013)

Massaged NaturelleGrow Super Growth Oil (or something like that) into my scalp and applied OhSoNatural Hemp My Hair to dry hair. I'll do a thirty minute HOT under the steamer, then GHE overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2013)

Will use Sweet Almond Oil with my Leave-In and use maybe Hairitage's Sprout after it dries


----------



## tiffers (Apr 30, 2013)

Moisturized with Shescentit Papaya Curly Souffle and sealed with Exotic Amazon Pomade.


----------



## Nix08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Oil rinsed with my ceramide rich blend.
> LOCO with tea,  gso, bwc leave in and gleau.



Same today. ..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2013)

Using My N'Joi CreationS Ayurvedic Hair Butter =

Shea Butter
Shikakai
Amala
Brahmi
Castor
Mustard Seed
Lavendar
Tea Tree
Rosemary 
Peppermint


----------



## Babygrowth (May 1, 2013)

Sealed in DC with gleau and evoo, then did a LOCB with eve oil mix sealing in moisture from rinsing DC, HH hemp nostalgia and blackberry butter...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2013)

Using Ayurvedic Butter by N'Joi CreationS


----------



## xu93texas (May 1, 2013)

I sealed hair this morning with jojoba oil. I also applied Peppermint Pomade/MN mixture to scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2013)

Ayurvedic Hair Butter


----------



## Babygrowth (May 1, 2013)

LOC tonight with wrappers delight, eve oil mix, and knot sauce. Njoy oil in scalp will baggy for 2hrs...


----------



## lamaria211 (May 1, 2013)

i just moisturized with darcys Tucuma butter and darcys coconut pomade


----------



## xu93texas (May 2, 2013)

I sealed this morning with jojoba oil and applied Peppermint Pomade/MN to scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 2, 2013)

Sulfur oiled my scalp.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 3, 2013)

Jojoba oil tonight

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## PNP2014 (May 5, 2013)

I also want to be part of this challenege, for I just recently brought some hair grease/pomade.

Here's my list:

Oils
EVOO
EVCO
Castor

Pomade/Grease
DAX Indian Hemp

Lotions
Luster's


----------



## tiffers (May 5, 2013)

Massaged NaturelleGrow Super Potent Growth Oil into my scalp, did a HOT with BlueRozeBeauty Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip and later, will seal with either the Hair Whip or Shescentit's Exotic Amazon Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2013)

Using SheScentIt Exotic Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2013)

tiffers said:


> Moisturized with Shescentit Papaya Curly Souffle and sealed with* Exotic Amazon Pomade*.



tiffers

I really like this  My 1st time w/this product.


----------



## tiffers (May 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I'm new to it too, just used it a few days ago for the first time. I love it so far. Very thick, and feels like grease... but with none of the crappy ingredients. Perfect as a heavy sealant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2013)

@tiffers

And it smells amazing too!


----------



## xu93texas (May 5, 2013)

I moisturized with Komaza Care Matani leave-in and sealed tonight with BB Baby nourishing oil.  I also applied jbco to scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 6, 2013)

Sulfur oiled my scalp before bunning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 6, 2013)

Using Kizuri Beauty's Castor Oil Hair Creme


----------



## Babygrowth (May 6, 2013)

Massaged some jar of joe into my edges... dag I miss using this stuff! Next month I have to re-up!


----------



## NappyNelle (May 6, 2013)

Using Vatika oil on my hair and scalp.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 6, 2013)

Just LCOB'ed my hair (modified LOC Met.)

L- Komazacare Califia Moisturizing Spray  
C- Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream 
O- Grapeseed Oil 
B- Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter

My hair feels awesome !


----------



## xu93texas (May 7, 2013)

I M&S using Komaza Care Matani Leave-in and BB baby nourishing oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 7, 2013)

Used HH Vanilla Lavender Butter and HH Mango Cloud on damp hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2013)

Used BFH's Espresso Hair Creme


----------



## Babygrowth (May 7, 2013)

Sealed in DC with EVOO will seal after I rinse with cocojbco then use HH Mango colada and HH coconut yuzu love...


----------



## divachyk (May 7, 2013)

Used a mixture of avocado & argan oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2013)

Used The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade


----------



## tiffers (May 8, 2013)

Massaged extra dark JBCO into my edges and applied it to the length of my hair. Currently doing a HOT under the steamer and will be under for twenty minutes.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 8, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Im not officially in this challenge but I need your advice. When you apply oil as a HOT or an oil rinse, do you also do a tea rinse and DC on the same day??

If so, what order do you follow before applying heat?  If not, what else do you do after applying oil?  What kind of oil are you using?  How long do you leave it on your hair?

I want to do a HOT with my brahmi oil. It has a coconut base and comes in a jar so Im thinking of putting it into a color app bottle for easier application.


----------



## tiffers (May 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly I do HOTs, use tea and deep condition in the same day.  I do the HOT first, on dry hair. After that, I wet my hair with tea and apply a deep conditioner.


----------



## divachyk (May 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly, I tend to do more oil rinses than HOTs. 

-Co-cleanse hair (rinse with warm water)
-Soak hair with tea (do not squeeze or rinse excess from hair)
-Apply oil, typically wheat germ (again, do not squeeze or rinse excess from hair)
-Apply smoothing conditioner, typically Sally's GVP Matrix Biolage
-Put on shower cap and let products sit about 1 to 2 mins after applying Matrix (rinse with warm water)
-Squeeze out excess water 
-Apply DC and steam for 15-20 mins (rinse with cool water)
-Style hair


----------



## DarkJoy (May 8, 2013)

Matter of fact mshoneyfly did a tea oil rinse last night. I used a cocoa butter based condish cleanser. Rinsed that off. Followed with a very warm tea that I added grape seed and sunflower oils to. Then put a regular 2min condish on top while I showered.

This was my midweek reggi but on full wash days that tea oil goes under an AO DC for an hour with a heat cap for 15min. 

...guess that was also my update for the day. Lol

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 8, 2013)

tiffers said:


> mshoneyfly I do HOTs, use tea and deep condition in the same day.  I do the HOT first, on dry hair. After that, I wet my hair with tea and apply a deep conditioner.



Oooh, okay!  That sounds easy enough. Im gonna try it on my next wash day


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 8, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Matter of fact mshoneyfly did a tea oil rinse last night. I used a cocoa butter based condish cleanser. Rinsed that off. Followed with a very warm tea that I added grape seed and sunflower oils to. Then put a regular 2min condish on top while I showered.
> 
> This was my midweek reggi but on full wash days that tea oil goes under an AO DC for an hour with a heat cap for 15min.
> 
> ...



DarkJoy
This does sound yummy. How much of each oil do you put into your tea?


----------



## DarkJoy (May 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> DarkJoy
> This does sound yummy. How much of each oil do you put into your tea?



About a half tablespoon each. I pour it directly over my troubled 4c crown  first since the oil just sits on top of the tea and pours out first. Thats my driest coilest area. Then spread the love to the rest of the strands and massage it to the scalp.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 8, 2013)

divachyk said:


> mshoneyfly, I tend to do more oil rinses than HOTs.
> 
> -Co-cleanse hair (rinse with warm water)
> -Soak hair with tea (do not squeeze or rinse excess from hair)
> ...



divachyk
How much oil do you use?  Do you have it in an applicator bottle?


----------



## divachyk (May 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> divachyk
> How much oil do you use?  Do you have it in an applicator bottle?



No applicator bottle and I don't measure. 

I pour about a 1/2 palm's worth, apply, pour another 1/2 palm's worth, and apply. I found I was spilling oil when I filled my entire palm with oil one time vs. halfening the oil and applying it to my hair twice. 

Halfening the oil keeps it in my palm better and it gives better control of the application. 

If I had to measure, I'd say it would be about 1-2 tbsps oil in each 1/2 palm's worth. Some ladies in the oil rinsing thread use less oil but I found that not to be enough for me. When I first started oil rinsing, I was using too little or too much oil. Now I just know the right amount. 

The type of oil you use matters. I've tried hemp, evoo, coconut, jojoba and maybe a few others. My hair felt weird and coated. Wheat germ is where it's at (for me). 

Applying the conditioner on top of the oil gives a little moisture boast plus soaks up any excess oil to ensure I don't have oily hair in the end.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 8, 2013)

Just sealed with	GSO!


----------



## xu93texas (May 8, 2013)

I'm still using Komaza Care's Matani Leave in as my moisturizer and sealing with Baby Burt Bee's Nourishing Oil.  I've been applying jbco to scalp as well.


----------



## tiffanyoneal (May 9, 2013)

Oyin Juices and Berries Frank Juice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2013)

Using: Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade


----------



## xu93texas (May 9, 2013)

I based my hair this morning and applied jbco to previously relaxed hair. Today is relaxer day.


----------



## Brownie518 (May 9, 2013)

I added some jbco and Nourish to my DC last night.

I finally tried Knot Sauce as a moisturizer on dry hair. So far, so good. Rich and moisturizing, with slip. Sealed with Nourish.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 9, 2013)

Sealing with Darcys organic coconut pomade


----------



## Babygrowth (May 9, 2013)

LCO with my tea mix, knot sauce, HH coconut mango moisturizer... oiled my scalp with Njoy oil and massaged sprout into my edges...


----------



## Lita (May 9, 2013)

Washed & Dc.Used BF desert as leave-in.Applied Heritage cream of Broccli on length,Njois Green tea butter on scalp & sealed with HV omega oil....Spritz roots with tea..Hair is in 4 large braids..Very soft..Will blow dry later..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (May 10, 2013)

Used sesame for daytime sealing / Used argan for night time sealing


----------



## Angelicus (May 10, 2013)

hm... so many choices... so little time.  Moisturize with Silk Dreams Almond Buttercream, seal with Silk Dreams Nourish-Dreamy Decadance (smells like cafe au lait  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2013)

Still dipping into my Peppermint Pomade from the Pomade Shop


----------



## xu93texas (May 10, 2013)

I moisturizer this morning with Matani leave and lightly sealed with jojoba oil


----------



## NappyNelle (May 10, 2013)

Just massaged in sulfur oil to my scalp. Sealing ends with Oyin BSP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2013)

Used Dabur Mustard Oil for an Oil "Soak" this morning with Saran Wrap & Plastic Cap.

Will use maybe Sweet Almond with my Leave-In and not sure after it dries?  

Maybe I'll stay on the Peppermint Pomade from the Pomade Shop?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2013)

Still using:  Peppermint Pomade


----------



## Lita (May 11, 2013)

Spritz with soultancials wrappers delight,rubbed some heritage Marshmellow on my hair,heritage black coffee on ends....Have hand in hair syndrome.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (May 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Still using:  Peppermint Pomade



IDareT'sHair I'm still going strong with peppermint pomade too..Love the texture & the no build-up factor.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (May 12, 2013)

Used Hairitage Hydration Happy Hempy to seal on damp hair tonight


----------



## Kindheart (May 12, 2013)

I just got back from the UAE , the weather hasnt been always great,i spent a lot of time in the pool and sea and it was often windy and misty so i ve been quite heavy handed with products,anyway i used SheScentit lush cream in concotion with the Seyani butter,didn't do much for my hair ,AV curly (sample) worked better to define my hair. Overall my hair is fine ,no damage .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2013)

Kindheart

Welcome back.  Hope you had a nice, relaxing trip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2013)

Peppermint Pomade.......


----------



## Kindheart (May 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kindheart
> 
> Welcome back.  Hope you had a nice, relaxing trip.



 IDareT'sHair 
aww thank u!!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 12, 2013)

I'm using Naturell Grow Parsley Pomade on my scalp right now. Used a little bit of Knot Sauce on my length, and sealed with HTN oil


----------



## lamaria211 (May 12, 2013)

M&S with Bee Mine Luscious and EVOCO


----------



## Lita (May 12, 2013)

Just rubbed some Njois Ayurvedic oil on my edges..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 13, 2013)

Lita said:


> Just rubbed some Njois Ayurvedic oil on my edges..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Lita

I'm going to massage some of this in when I get off work in the morning. Don't you love it?


----------



## Seamonster (May 13, 2013)

My scalp has been giving me a run for my money so I had to pull out the big guns, I oiled my hair and scalp with gasp Neem oil. No matter how much essential oil I used, I could still smell the faint odor of poisoned peanuts. The old scull feels better, I can see the inflammation, now I just have to work on getting rid of the scar tissue, that means onions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2013)

Yep.  You Guessed it:  The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 13, 2013)

So I'm kinda sorta in this challenge, but kinda not.  I do put on hair wax when I flat iron my hair, but I've stopped greasing my scalp.  Mostly b/c my scalp would get a lil flaky (think b/c of the sulfur) and I was trying to go 2wks before washing.  But I might start back doing weekly washings where I can go ahead and greasify my scalp during the week.


----------



## Lita (May 13, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> I'm going to massage some of this in when I get off work in the morning. Don't you love it?



Brownie518 Hi! It feels really nice on my scalp/hair,but I LOVE it as a hot oil,wow! It feels so good..Your hair is really moisturize when you use it as a hot..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NappyNelle (May 13, 2013)

I just massaged sulfur oil into scalp, then concentrated on my edges.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 13, 2013)

Sealed with EVOCO


----------



## Brownie518 (May 13, 2013)

I used a little of that butter from Hairitage thats in the Mother's Day set on my nape. It's been dry lately.


----------



## Lita (May 14, 2013)

Today,have a nice pony tail..Used heritage coconut mango moisturizer,slick it back,on my edges HV whipped Gelly,on my ends to give smooth silky look,Soultincals curl glaze.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (May 15, 2013)

I moisturized with DB Juicy Peach Daily leave-in conditioner and sealed with jojoba oil this morning.


----------



## xu93texas (May 15, 2013)

I applied Peppermint Pomade to scalp tonight.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 15, 2013)

Grape seed and jojoba oils.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## xu93texas (May 15, 2013)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment now with a combination of olive, jojoba, and hempseed oil.


----------



## Kindheart (May 15, 2013)

My hair was very dry this mornjng . I applied a generous amount of Claudie's Isha cream, it absorbed within minutes without leaving a greasy feeling.
I noticed that since i started clarifying more often my hair reacts better to products but is also alot drier. :/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2013)

Used Sweet Almond Oiul with my Leave-In.  Will use Green Magic (Liquid Gold)


----------



## Babygrowth (May 16, 2013)

Made a daily braid spritz with the last of my wrappers delight, tea mix, ssi okra and eve oil mix.


----------



## DarkJoy (May 16, 2013)

evoo tonight


----------



## NappyNelle (May 16, 2013)

Applied sulfur oil to scalp and Oyin BSP to ends of twists. Bantu knotted twists for waves and bounce later on today.


----------



## Ltown (May 16, 2013)

Used av oil for scalp, hv red tea moisturizer on hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2013)

Using: Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## Jewell (May 16, 2013)

Applied homemade leave-in spray, SM Deep Treatment Mask as my leave-in cream (I hated it as a conditioner...only use as a cream, and I love it that way), homemade shea butter/EO cream to last 8 inches, then sealed generously with avocado oil.


----------



## divachyk (May 16, 2013)

I pulled the avocado butter out last night to moisturize/seal with the LOCB method -- 

LOCB - liquid, oil, cream, butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2013)

Little bit of Liquid Gold's Green Magic on Scalp


----------



## Brownie518 (May 16, 2013)

Massaged in Rosemary Pomade and some Ayurvedic oil on length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2013)

Brownie518

Wonder if the Pomade Shop is still gone have that Twunny%?


----------



## Lita (May 16, 2013)

Moisturize with Heriatage Marshmellow,Serenzo nettle/jojoba cream on my scalp & Ambrosa caramel butter on my length....Hair is very soft..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (May 16, 2013)

sealed in my eave in with Darcys Shea Butter moisturizing cream and Marie Dean Whipped hair butter (which i love)


----------



## NappyNelle (May 17, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> I just massaged sulfur oil into scalp, then concentrated on my edges.



^Did this routine again.


----------



## xu93texas (May 17, 2013)

I massaged Peppermint Pomade onto scalp tonight.


----------



## xu93texas (May 17, 2013)

I moisturized and seed with KomazaCare Matani leave in and jojoba oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2013)

Massaged in N'Joi CreationS GRO Balm.


----------



## Lita (May 17, 2013)

On problem areas,rubbed pomade shop peppermint pomade..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (May 17, 2013)

I applied The Pomade Shop-GF Coffee Pomade to scalp this morning.  I M&S with Komaza Matani leave-in conditioner and BB baby nourishing oil.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> I pulled the avocado butter out last night to moisturize/seal with the LOCB method --
> 
> LOCB - liquid, oil, cream, butter



divachyk
Did you make the avocado butter yourself or did you buy it??  I am looking for a good base to mix my own dc


----------



## divachyk (May 17, 2013)

mshoneyfly, it was gifted to me but do know that it was purchased and not made. I don't know where it was purchased from though (sorry).


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 17, 2013)

divachyk said:


> mshoneyfly, it was gifted to me but do know that it was purchased and not made. I don't know where it was purchased from though (sorry).



divachyk

No prob 
I ordered some organic mango butter. I heard its really fresh too


----------



## xu93texas (May 17, 2013)

I applied sulfur oil mixture to scalp and did a quick massage.  I M&S with Matani leave in and sealed with BB nourishing oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 18, 2013)

Just massaged some sprout into my edges and have been oiling every other day with my Njoy oil...


----------



## southerncitygirl (May 18, 2013)

i know i haven't been around much but i'm still doing lco with my claudie creams, own oil mix, and using db leave-in to detangle on wash days.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 18, 2013)

Added CD Tui oil to length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2013)

Massaging in:  Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## Kindheart (May 18, 2013)

Used Kbb oil in egyptian musk ,love this scent .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 18, 2013)

About to Prepoo w/ Njoi's Ayurvedic Oil. I forgot I had this . So I decided to to pull it out and give it a try .


----------



## divachyk (May 19, 2013)

Doing an o/n with Trigger on scalp and evco on length


----------



## Brownie518 (May 19, 2013)

Massaging in some Tealightful Shine


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2013)

Baggying with: Green Magic (Liquid Gold).  Will cowash tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2013)

Today (Wash Day) I used:

Sweet Almond Oil with my Leave-In and ST'icals Fluffaliclious after it dried.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 21, 2013)

Sulfur oil on my scalp and hairline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2013)

Using: Kizuri's Castor Oil Hair Lotion


----------



## charmtreese (May 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using: Kizuri's Castor Oil Hair Lotion



Oh, how is that?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2013)

charmtreese

Very nice.  Both of them.  The Castor Oil Moisture Repair Creme and the Olive & Shea Hair Lotion are both very good.

I just ordered the Vanilla DC'er amd the Olive Shea Butter which gets Great Reviews!


----------



## Ltown (May 21, 2013)

Using av skikakai oil on scalp, hv red tea on hair.


----------



## Lita (May 21, 2013)

Spritz with Soultincals wrappers spray,moisturize with CFC serum,MHC hibiscus/Ayurvedic con cream & used Cream & Coco curls for days as styler..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2013)

Used Hairitage Hydrations CocoAloe Hair Hydrator


----------



## lamaria211 (May 22, 2013)

EVOCO on my length before my nap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2013)

Using: Kizuri Beauty's Olive Oil Repair Hair Cream


----------



## Golden75 (May 24, 2013)

It's been a loooooooooong time since I posted in here... cause I forgot 

Moisturized with DB Cocoa smoothing lotion w/ a dab of DB cocoa moisturizing cream, sealed with Baobab oil and Saravun castor butter.  This stuff makes my ends insta-soft!  Loves it!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2013)

@Golden75

Welcome Back Sis! Don't be a Stranger


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2013)

Massaged in: Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2013)

Used: Kizuri Beauty's Olive & Shea Moisture Milk


----------



## Lita (May 24, 2013)

Spritz Soultincals wrappers delight on hair,SSI Coco moisturizer,D & L curl cream & sealed with walnut oil.Little HV read tea on scalp...Really loving the wrappers & SSI combo.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (May 25, 2013)

I just slathered my hair in EVOCO in preparation for tomorrow's wash day


----------



## Brownie518 (May 25, 2013)

Peppermint Pomade on scalp
Hh Soft Coconut Marshmallow on length sealed with HTN Oil.


----------



## Ltown (May 25, 2013)

Using av shikakai oil and ginger cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2013)

Finished up my Sweet Almond Oil *i don't have a back up* So....I need to find something to use with my Leave-In.  

I may use Pura's Sapote or a Marie Dean Oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 25, 2013)

Doing a prepoo today with EVOCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2013)

Using Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade


----------



## xu93texas (May 26, 2013)

I pre-poo overnight with hempseed and coconut oil.  I applied Pomade Shop's GF Coffee Pomade to scalp. Put on a plastic cap underneath satin bonnet and went to bed.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 26, 2013)

I sealed in my DC with coconut oil, then used Oyin hair dew, gleau and HH coconut mango moisturizer... massaged jar of joe into my edges


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 26, 2013)

Using: Komaza's Scalp Butter


----------



## xu93texas (May 26, 2013)

I applied Macadamia Natural oil Healing Oil Treatment after my leave-ins. Now I'm air-drying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2013)

Using Komaza Scalp Butter.


----------



## xu93texas (May 28, 2013)

I M&S this morning with KC Matani leave in conditioner, Califia Moisturizing Spray, and BB Baby Nourishing oil.


----------



## xu93texas (May 28, 2013)

Last night I applied Pomade Shop Hawaiian Plumeria GF pomade to scalp.


----------



## divachyk (May 28, 2013)

Been using variety of oils but mostly avocado, Gleau and Marie Dean argan



xu93texas said:


> I applied Macadamia Natural oil Healing Oil Treatment after my leave-ins. Now I'm air-drying.



Do you like this xu93texas? I received a sample size but haven't tried it.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 28, 2013)

Sealed my wet hair with Gleau the LCP with HH mango colada, hemp nostalgia, and coconut yuzu love (on ends)


----------



## xu93texas (May 28, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Been using variety of oils but mostly avocado, Gleau and Marie Dean argan
> 
> Do you like this xu93texas? I received a sample size but haven't tried it.



Yes, I do. You only need to use a little. I usually apply to damp hair before air drying.  I used to use it before applying heat to my hair, but I'm only using heat 4 times this year ( with each relaxer).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2013)

Wash Day: 

Will use Purabody's Sapote Oil with my Leave-In and then one of the Kizuri Milks/Lotions after it dries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wash Day:
> 
> *Will use Purabody's Sapote Oil with my Leave-In and then one of the Kizuri Milks/Lotions after it dries.*


 
Ended up using: Silk Dreams Nourish Oil.  And will probably use Soultanicals Fluffalicious Curl Nutritious after it dres. *that name cracks me up*


----------



## Lita (May 28, 2013)

Spritz with HV silica tea,SSI coco coffee moisturizer & used HV red tea cream on my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (May 28, 2013)

Moisturized and sealed with Darcys Tucuma moisture butter whip


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2013)

Sealing with EVCO and applying sulfur oil mixture to scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2013)

I applied Pomade Shop GF to scalp this morning. I used a moisturizing leave in and sealed with BB Baby Nourishing oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2013)

Used: Bear Fruit Hair's Espresso Hair Creme & ED JBCO


----------



## Lita (May 29, 2013)

Washed & Dc..Used HH moisture riser as a rinse,HH Marshmellow leave-in,SSI coco coffee moisturizer,HV silica tea spritz...Nubian Heritage Honey Black Seed cream & Sealed with Nubian Heriatage Honey Black Seed oil...Will blow dry later..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (May 29, 2013)

Doing an overnight pre-poo treatment with hempseed oil and Pomade Shop Coffee Pomade .


----------



## Brownie518 (May 30, 2013)

I used HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow as leave in (the bomb)

Ince dry, i massaged in Peppermint Pomade on my scalp


----------



## NappyNelle (May 30, 2013)

Last night, I massaged my scalp with my sulfur oil mix. Then, I spritzed my length with Oyin Juices & Berries, and sealed with HH Mango Cloud, concentrating on my ends.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ended up using: Silk Dreams Nourish Oil.  And will probably use Soultanicals *Fluffalicious Curl Nutritious* after it dres. *that name cracks me up*



That name is so cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2013)

NappyNelle

All the Soultanical names are Soulfully cute.  Knot Sauce, Kink Drink.

Mango Dip Detangling Slip


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2013)

Used a little dab of Hairitage Hydrations Tutti Fruitti last night.  Smells delicious


----------



## Lita (May 30, 2013)

Just finished blow frying my hair with MHC Soy butter...My hair is in 3 large braids.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chebaby (May 30, 2013)

probably around august when i have more hair  and its super hot outside i will start using all my lotions.
in particular im looking forward to using darcys cocoa bean lotion and hairveda whipped ends.

for oils i only use them for pre pooing so that will be coconut oil and a few randome oil mixtures i have laying around.

with my hair being as short as it is now i dont think i will be using my yummy butters yet. maybe by the end of the  year.

when my hair was longer i only used butters when i was wearing a bun.

oh and hair creams im looking forward to using kbb creamilicious. or however you spell it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2013)

@chebaby

I wanted to try the DB one. 

I can't remember if it is the Coco Bean Smoothing Creme or the Lotion? 

Aren't they 2 separate/different ones?


----------



## chebaby (May 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I wanted to try the DB one.
> 
> ...


 i have no idea. she has a few things that are so similar. i probably have them all and dont know


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2013)

chebaby said:


> i have no idea. she has a few things that are so similar. *i probably have them all and dont know*


 
chebaby

Stop playin' you know you got Allllll of 'em


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2013)

Doused my Hair with:  HTN Follicle Booster and Kizuri Castor Hair Creme before I slap on this Wig & go out in this Heat.

:heated:


----------



## chebaby (May 31, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Stop playin' you know you got Allllll of 'em


 i prolly do


IDareT'sHair said:


> Doused my Hair with: HTN Follicle Booster and Kizuri Castor Hair Creme before I slap on this Wig & go out in this Heat.
> 
> :heated:


 i assume the summer is the best time t wear a wig right? cause it traps all that moisture inside?
i cant wait to see what my moms hair looks like the end of this year after wearing a wig for a whole year. 
last time i braided her hair with cr moisture butter. it made her hair soft but it also made her hair revert super fast since we blow out her hair to braid it. it was like putting water on her hair  ill stick to butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2013)

Will use AV Rice Bran with my Leave-In.  

Not sure what I'll follow up wiuth after it dries.  Mzaybe Kizuri Olive & Shea Milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2013)

@chebaby

Girl 50/50.erplexed 

Winter it's good because it keeps your head warm & outta the elements. Summer it works because I can moisturize underneath.


----------



## xu93texas (May 31, 2013)

I moisturized this morning with KC Matani leave in and sealed with BB nourishing oil. 

I also applied Pomade Shop Hawaiian Plumeria Growth Foundation to scalp.


----------



## Lita (Jun 1, 2013)

Spritz with Soultincals wrappers delight,HH Marshmellow to moisturize & Rice bran oil to seal.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 1, 2013)

After washing, used SSI Tahitian vanilla spritz with HH Soft Coconut...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2013)

Pulled out my Mega-Tek. Gone see if I can kick off a little Summa Growth Spurt.

Used Kizuri Castor Lotion/Milk


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 1, 2013)

OLC with Gleau, tresemme naturals condish (will not use as a leave in again), and HH Cream of Broccoli


----------



## Ltown (Jun 1, 2013)

Used jar of joe and av skikaki.


----------



## Lita (Jun 1, 2013)

Was in the super hot sun all day & my hair/skin took a beating..

Soultincals wrappers delight spritz,Amaka coconut/honey Ayurvedic moisturizing cream,HV Jardin conditioning oil to seal..Hair is back/feeling fabulous...Did a lite facial/my skin is back..Soft/rosy..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 1, 2013)

I applied pomade to scalp this morning from the Pomade Shop. 

I M&S with DB leave in conditioner and used EVCO to seal.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone in this thread using Kukui Nut Oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2013)

@DominicanBrazilian82

Very Nice Oil. I used this one a couple years ago. 

Got it from: From Nature With Love.

Really Great Oil. Soft Shiny Hair. Good Stuff! Are you using?

I'd like to Re-Up on this one sometime..  Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> Very Nice Oil. I used this one a couple years ago.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair I'm not using it, but they do sell it at  a vitamin/health food store near me.  I will definitely be picking this one up at my next visit.  It offers some ceramide (plant) benefits as well.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 1, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Anyone in this thread using Kukui Nut Oil?



I use an oil blend that contains kukui but oil.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beamodel said:


> I use an oil blend that contains kukui but oil.



Beamodel are you loving it? What other oils are with it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2013)

Using:  Kizuri Beauty's Olive & Shea Moisture Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2013)

Used a few drops of Pure Rice Bran Oil tonight.


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 2, 2013)

Sealed with sapote oil, used SD leave in cream, and Marie dean chocolate chip soft curls to twist.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 3, 2013)

Made a newish mix with tea, HV moist pro and my eve oil/coconut oil mix... using daily. Alternating sprout and jar of joe on my edges until they are gone and I decide what to order next!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2013)

Babygrowth

Are you still using Claudie Iman Butter?


----------



## chebaby (Jun 3, 2013)

i want to get that CR milk from target. i wonder if the ingredients are different than the one i already have???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2013)

Used: Kizuri Olive & Shea Moisture Milk


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with a blend of hempseed, olive, jbco, eucalyptus , rosemary, and peppermint oils.


----------



## Lita (Jun 4, 2013)

Spritz with Yucca mist,Yucca hair moisturizing milk,Serenzo nettle cream on my scalp,Siemease Twist essential butter on length & sealed ends with sunflower oil.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2013)

Using Kizuri's Olive & Shea Hair Milk


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 4, 2013)

Today I will be doing a protective style with Hydroquench Systems White Tea and Lemon Five Day Moisture.

I bought the 12 oz. jar which should last a while. Her shipping is outrageous! Even after the 30% off, it just took away the shipping.


----------



## Lita (Jun 4, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Today I will be doing a protective style with Hydroquench Systems White Tea and Lemon Five Day Moisture.
> 
> I bought the 12 oz. jar which should last a while. Her shipping is outrageous! Even after the 30% off, it just took away the shipping.



NaturallyATLPCH The reason I no longer order from Hydroquench...She lost my business long time ago...Outrages shipping & CS issues.

*HQ moisture rich poo was my favorite to..Oh,Well.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 4, 2013)

Lita said:


> NaturallyATLPCH The reason I no longer order from Hydroquench...She lost my business long time ago...Outrages shipping & CS issues.
> 
> *HQ moisture rich poo was my favorite to..Oh,Well.
> 
> ...



Lita, this is my first order from her in over a year. I ordered from her early last year, but started hearing things about customer service and shipping. By then I was so far into the PJ ride, I didn't turn around lol...she was on it with customer service and products.

I got my things in a decent manner, but $9.00 shipping?  Nah, nothing is that good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2013)

Used: Purabody Natural's Pure Sapote with my Leave-In

Will use Soultanical's 7 Day Moisture Creamy Stuff after it dries.  I got a Sample in the mail w/my order.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair whats the consistency of that Kizuri hair milk?
Moisturized with Shescentit tahitian coconut leave in and sealed with Darcys Tucuma Moisture butter whip and EVOCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2013)

@lamaria211

They are both Perfect in every single way. The Castor Crème is tad bit thicker than the Olive & Shea Moisture Milk. 

And the Jarred Crème (Olive & Shea) is simply divine.

This is my Personal New Favorite Vendor of 2013. Prices are decent. Shipping is fast. And overall good CS.


----------



## Lita (Jun 4, 2013)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> Lita, this is my first order from her in over a year. I ordered from her early last year, but started hearing things about customer service and shipping. By then I was so far into the PJ ride, I didn't turn around lol...she was on it with customer service and products.
> 
> I got my things in a decent manner, but $9.00 shipping?  Nah, nothing is that good.



NaturallyATLPCH I hear you & no,nothing is that good..lol..Vendor don't get it,there are many ways you can lose customers.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

You 'inspired' me to pull out:

It's Perfectly Natural's Carrot & Avocado
It's Perfectly Natural's Marsh-Aloe Transitioning
It's Perfectly Natural's Brahmi Strengthening Lotion


----------



## Lita (Jun 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 
> You 'inspired' me to pull out:
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair IPN had really nice products too bad she was horrible..Playing with people's money...I still have a few items left.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2013)

Lita  Yeah so do I.  I'm trying to hold on to my Root Food.  And I think I have a Pre-Poo Rx and x2 of the DC'er she had in addition to those 3 Lotions/Cremes.

EnExitStageLeft had mentioned IPN and it made me just pull those Lotions out and put those in Rotation.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I still have her Basil and Lemongrass Conditioning Creme , Horsetail and Hibiscus Rentention Spritz and Tealightful Shine (never used it, not sure how either....Suggesstions?erplexed). Once I'm done I'll replace her with Ynobe. Their formulations are quite similar.


----------



## Lita (Jun 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I still have her Basil and Lemongrass Conditioning Creme , Horsetail and Hibiscus Rentention Spritz and Tealightful Shine (never used it, not sure how either....Suggesstions?erplexed). Once I'm done I'll replace her with Ynobe. Their formulations are quite similar.



EnExitStageLeft Hi! I use the tea light like a pomade/sealent..Gives nice shine on your edges & locks in moisture..Little goes a long way.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 5, 2013)

Lita

Thanks girl! I think I may use it as a heavy sealant then.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 6, 2013)

Just oil my scalp with HairTrigga' (I seriously love this stuff. I stray sometimes but ALWAYS come crawlin' back lol.) and LCOB'ed my hair using.....

(L)- Komazacare Aloe My Hair Spritz
(C)- Darcy's Botanicals Peach Kernel Hair Milk
(O)- My personal mixture of Grapeseed and EVCO
(B)- Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter

In the morning before I bun I will apply a little SD Endtregrity Serum to my ends .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2013)

Used Mega-Tek & IPN's Marsh-Aloe Transitioning Crème.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 6, 2013)

Used Peppermint Pomade on scalp.


----------



## Lita (Jun 6, 2013)

Spritz with Yucca spray,Rubbed peppermint pomade on my scalp & HH pink mimosa on length,sealed with pomade shop Ceramide cream..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 6, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> Used Peppermint Pomade on scalp.



Brownie518 Did the same thing..Love how it makes my scalp feel.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2013)

Used Mega-Tek on Scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 7, 2013)

Sulfur oiled my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2013)

Will  use Rice Bran Oil w/my Leave-In.  Not sure what else after my Hair Dries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use Rice Bran Oil w/my Leave-In. Not sure what else after my Hair Dries.


 
Used Kizuri's Olive & Shea.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 8, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> Sulfur oiled my scalp.



And added extra to my hair line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

Massaged in MT


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

Used some Rice Bran Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2013)

Used a little Soultanicals Marula Moisture Madness Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2013)

Mega-Tek'ed Up with  Afroveda's Bobab & Burdock Oil


----------



## Tawjah (Jun 9, 2013)

I haven't been in here in a few months, but I'm still doing this challenge. It has really helped me to retain my length, and I can finally see some growth.

Using aloe vera water, castor oil, with mango butter mixed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## Lita (Jun 10, 2013)

Spritz with Yucca spray,BF desert cream to moisturized,HH wild oil on roots & Rice bran to seal..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2013)

Using Mega-Tek & BoBeam's Rice Bran & Peppermint Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2013)

I think I'm going to do an Overnight Oil Soak in N'Joi CreationS Ayurvedic Hair Oil under Saran Wrap.

Will Slap some DC'er on top of it and finish it all up tomorrow after work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I think I'm going to do an Overnight Oil Soak in N'Joi CreationS Ayurvedic Hair Oil under Saran Wrap.*
> 
> Will Slap some DC'er on top of it and finish it all up tomorrow after work.


 
I ended up using LaVida Given By Nature's Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 10, 2013)

Entering protective style number two this week. Going to use Naturally Amari's Hempseed Buttercream from Etsy. I used some to take down some twists and had moisturized hair for DAYS.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2013)

I used: Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In (under dryer).  

After it dried, I used some Mega-Tek (scalp only) and ST'icals Marula Moisture on length.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 12, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with Hair Trigger Hair Growth Elixir and LCOB'ed my hair using....

(L)-Aloe My Hair Moisturizing Spray
(C)- DB Peach Kernel Hair Milk (With Glycerin)
(O)- Gleau Oil
(B)- PuraBody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Oiled my scalp with Hair Trigger Hair Growth Elixir and *LCOB'ed* my hair using....
> 
> *(L)*-Aloe My Hair Moisturizing Spray
> *(C)*- DB Peach Kernel Hair Milk (With Glycerin)
> ...


 
EnExitStageLeft

Gurl...won't we come up with some thangs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2013)

Using Mega-Tek on Scalp with a little BoBeam Peppermint Hair Oil.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 13, 2013)

Don't post as much as I should, but I have been fatefully using my ceramide oils weekly to prepoo!  Today I did a prepoo with conditioner and HQS Coconut Lime Oil     Not a huge Coconut Oil fan, but this one is amazing (for me).


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 13, 2013)

Massaged in some Peppermint Pomade with JBCO and amla all over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

My Freebie Komaza came today!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2013)

Used Mega-Tek & a little Afroveda Burdock Root & Bobab Oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Whats the special this month?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

2oz Coconut Hair Milk


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 13, 2013)

Hmmmmmmmmmm........ IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

A Buck Seventy-Two


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2013)

Will use Afroveda's Bobab & Burdock Root Oil with my Leave-In.  And M-T on Scalp after my Hair Dries.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 15, 2013)

Massaged my edges with sulfur oil then sealed my length with HH MTC. I need to start infusing the herbs for my next sulfur oil batch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2013)

Used a smidgen of Mega-Tek on Scalp w/Afroveda's Bobab & Burdock Root Hair Oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 16, 2013)

Last night, I spritzed with Oyin's Juices & Berries, 'greased' my scalp with modified Oyin's Burnt Sugar Pomade, then sealed length with Oyin's Whipped Pudding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 16, 2013)

Today again: Mega-Tek & AV's Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2013)

Used Naturelle Grow's Honey Growth Balm w/Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl  Hey Ms. Curly......

Have you tried the Naturelle Grow's Honey or the Rosemary Pomades yet?  Wonder what were your thoughts....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I've tried the rosemary and I really like it. It absorbs very well and I love the slight tingle it gives.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl

Right.  I like them both.  

Once you try the Honey, please stop back through with a Review.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just massaged in some Trigger. Will let it soak in overnight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2013)

Will use AV's Baobob with my Leave-In. 

After my Hair Dries I'll be back on M-Tek & Naturelle Grow's Honey Balm


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 18, 2013)

Massaged in Peppermint Pomade with Mocha hair milk on my length.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 19, 2013)

Massaged JBCO into my hairline.


----------



## venusfly (Jun 19, 2013)

I always pre-poo on  dry hair with a conditioner and homemade oil blend (coconut, avocado, wheat germ, safflower, grape seed and hemp oil) mixed together. I always Massage in a drop of coconut oil after my leave in before I roller set my freshly washed hair. AndI rub a drop of Gleau Oil blend between my palm and over my hair when I comb out my wrap and style (every) morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2013)

Used Honey Balm this a.m.  Will use M-Tek this Evening


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 19, 2013)

May grease scalp w/ BB before I wash.  My scalp has been flaky recently, but I'm going back to more frequent washing so that should take care of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2013)

Will use Naturelle Grow's Honey Balm


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 19, 2013)

In this book I read it said cedarwood oil is good for preventing split ends sooooo... I've started putting cedarwood oil on my ends
Will oil rinse during my cowash and use rbo and gleau and cedarwood when I'm done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2013)

Nix08

Thanks for the Research!


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair..anything to justify me not cutting regularly


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2013)

Nix08

Great Info.  Thanks for Sharing......


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 20, 2013)

Washed last night.  Will grease scalp tonight.  Just regular ole BB grease:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2013)

Using Rosemary Pomade


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 20, 2013)

Just used a little jbco blend on my length.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 21, 2013)

Finally started my herbal oil infusion.

Hempseed Oil Herbal Shot

Amla
Brahmi
Burdock Root
Horsetail
Nettle

Later, I will add the castor and essential oils to my mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2013)

Will use: Afroveda's Burdock Root Oil with my Leave-In and not sure when my Hair Dries....Maybe Hairitage's Tutti Fruitti?


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 21, 2013)

DCing overnight on dry hair with EVOCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2013)

I ended up using:

Silk Dreams Nourish Oil w/my Leave-In and Hairitage's Tutti Fruitti after my Hair Dried


----------



## 4mia (Jun 21, 2013)

I see alot of peppermint pomade being mentioned. Where do I find this stuff?


----------



## Lita (Jun 21, 2013)

Spritz with HV silica spray,HH CocoAloe hydrater moisturizer & oil my scalp with HH wild grow oil...HH wild oil used a little to seal ends..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jun 21, 2013)

4mia said:


> I see alot of peppermint pomade being mentioned. Where do I find this stuff?



4mia Hi! You can purchase at the pomade shop on etsy site..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2013)

Using: Hairitage Hydrations Tutti Fruitti


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2013)

Used a bit of N'Joi CreationS Ayurvedic Oil and a tiny bit of Kizuri's Olive & Shea Moisture Butter


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 22, 2013)

Sealed with NG growth oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 22, 2013)

used Darcys daily leave in on 25% dry hair. When im about 80-90% dry im going to M&S with Darcys Shea Butter curl moisturizing cream and PM super skinny treatment


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 22, 2013)

I used my blend of peppermint, eucalyptus, rosemary, hempseed, olive, and jbco for a pre-poo treatment.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 23, 2013)

Spritzed hair with CD Tui Spray, then sealed length (concentrating on ends) with HH Happy Hempy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2013)

Used:  Kizuri's Olive & Shea Moisture Hair Butter


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 23, 2013)

^^^ How is this product? IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2013)

Froreal3

Very, very nice.  Really Smooth.  Love the consistency.  I got this from a tip from Lita and she was right.

A very nice Moisture Butter.

The Olive & Shea Lotion is also very nice.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't need anymore hair stuff, but there are a couple other lines I want to try...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2013)

@Froreal3

When you feel up to getting more Hair Stuff, you should definitely try this line.

Very Nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2013)

Will probably use either Kizuri Olive & Shea Moisture Butter or Soultanicals Marula Moisture Max tomorrow under my Wig.

Whichever one I use, I'll be spritzing first with Hydrathermas Follicle Booster.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 23, 2013)

Used SD Mocha hair milk as leave in.


----------



## 4mia (Jun 23, 2013)

Lita said:


> 4mia Hi! You can purchase at the pomade shop on etsy site..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thank you!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 24, 2013)

Prepooed w/ Njoi Creation's Ayurvedic Hair Oil

Added Hempseed oil, Castor Oil and Glycerin to my DC

and Seal my leave in with DB Pumpkin Seed Elixir


----------



## Ltown (Jun 24, 2013)

Using HV red tea, HH jar of joe and HV vatika oil.


----------



## newports (Jun 24, 2013)

can anyone recommend a really good store bought oil mix that's on the heavy side?


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm on target.  This weekend I washed my hair and used hair wax on each section before the flat-iron...just a lil bit too.  Then last night greased my scalp lightly with some B&B.  Feeling good   I'll grease again on Tuesday.  Still putting grease and wax on my edges though.  They love it.  Right after washing my face in the bath.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 24, 2013)

Used N'Joi's Ayurvedic Hair Oil and a little of Kizuri's Olive & Shea Hair Butter


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 24, 2013)

Just sealed length with Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 24, 2013)

I sealed with Burt Bee's Baby Nourishing oil today. I used KomazaCare Matani leave in to moisturize my hair this morning.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 25, 2013)

Moisturized with SSI Brazil Nut Curly Buttercream.... This stuff smells and feels fantastic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2013)

I used: Purabody's Sapote Oil with my Leave-In and Kizuri's Olive & Shea after my hair dried.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2013)

It was wash day today. Used NJoy's Growth Oil while I DCd. After my leave-in I used sunflower oil, followed with Shea Moisture Smoothie mixed with water. Still working on getting the right products for my LOC


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 26, 2013)

I moisturized with KomazaCare Matani leave in and sealed with BB baby nourishing oil.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 26, 2013)

Moisturized my ends with PBN Cupuacu Butter before bunning.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jun 26, 2013)

Will grease tonight.  Meant to last night but didn't, but maybe every 2days is better anyway.

ETA:  Oh but I did still put grease and then curl wax on my edges...love that!


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 26, 2013)

I applied my prepoo oil mixture to scalp this morning. My mixture contains hemp, jbco, and a combo of essential oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2013)

Using Coconut Oil


----------



## Lita (Jun 26, 2013)

After my wash/Dc..Used SSI coco coffee leave/in,Soultincals Fluffly moisturizer on length,CC naturals hibiscus cream on ends & sealed with eucalyptus/honey oil..This oil feels good on the scalp too,nice tingle.

*I will do a lite  blow dry tomorrow.,

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2013)

Using:  Coconut Oil


----------



## divachyk (Jun 27, 2013)

Been using Sapote oil for the LOC method.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 27, 2013)

Used Shea Moisture Smoothie diluted with a lot of water on my twists and my twists are nice and soft today. My hair doesn't like hair milk so maybe I will make my own version of hair milk from the Shea Moisture.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 27, 2013)

I used KomazaCare Matani leave in this morning and sealed with BB Baby Nourishing oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2013)

Slathering my Hair in Coconut Oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 27, 2013)

Oil rinsed and used gleau to seal. ..will use some rbo later before bed.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 27, 2013)

Used KC Matani leave in followed by BB Nourishing oil.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 28, 2013)

Applied Mango Creme Rinse topped w/ Claudies Satin Hair Daily Moisturizer, sealed w/ Claudies Montego Bay oil and applied Phyto Phytokeratine Reparative Serum to my ends.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 28, 2013)

Prepooing overnight with EVOCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2013)

Used Coconut Oil Again.

Will use something with my Leave-In *not sure what?*  Maybe PBN Sapote Oil.

After it dries, I may use Mizani's Night-time Rx.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 28, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Used KC Matani leave in followed by BB Nourishing oil.



Used this combo this morning.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 28, 2013)

Added some moringa oil to an oil blend I have. ..I forgot I had moringa oil...oiled my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 28, 2013)

Nix08

That Moringa Oil sounds really good.


----------



## Nix08 (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't know how I forgot about it.... but I think it's a sign that I'm out of my hair rut

IDareT'sHair


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 28, 2013)

I used a little Healthy Hair butter on my scalp and HTN Growth Lotion on my lenght. Sealed with Nourish oil.


----------



## Lita (Jun 28, 2013)

Spritz with Yucca & Baobab mist,Kyras coconut hair milk moisturizer,Cream & Coco curls for days curl cream,Bella Phros-Choco Honey anti frizz pomade on root & sealed ends kbn heavenly butter...Hair is in 4 large braids/banded for wash/go.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 28, 2013)

Pre-pooing with Vatika oil overnight.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 29, 2013)

I used SM Yucca and Baobob Moisture Mist and Growth lotion; sealed with BBB Nourishing Oil.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 29, 2013)

Oiled my scalp andLCOB'ed my hair tonight:

Oiled my scalp with Hair Trigger Hair Growth Elixir

LCOB'ed my hair with: Komazacare Aloe My Hair Moisturizing Spray, Claudies Satin Hair Daily Moisturizer, Haiveda Avosoya Oil and Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 30, 2013)

M/S with SSI Brazil Nut Buttercream and RBO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2013)

Used Afroveda's Shikakai Oil today and a bit of Mizani's Intensive Overnight Rx.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 1, 2013)

So no more grease all along my hair.  But I am still greasing my edges....I use a bit of B&B and some curl wax after I've washed my face and bathed still.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2013)

Using:  Mizani's Intensive Night-time Rx


----------



## Lita (Jul 2, 2013)

Spritz with IPN Horsetail & Hibiscus mist,used IPN Pumpkin & Honey Hair Butter..Applied HH wild grow oil on roots..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 2, 2013)

Moisturized my hair with Blended Beauty Straight Pearl and Sealed w/ Gleau oil.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 2, 2013)

HQ Pineapple Coconut Lime Oil together with HQ Coconut Mango Repair Mask as my Pre-poo...


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 2, 2013)

Pre-pooed again with Vatika oil. After shampooing and conditioning, I sealed with HH Vanilla Lavender Butter mixed with HH Mango Cloud. 

The MC is more of a cream than the original Mango Tango Cloud; I don't like it as much, but I can use it differently than I originally did with MTC.

ETA: I'm on the etsy website and it looks as if the original Mango Tango Cloud is listed as Coconut Mango Hair Moisturizer. Does anyone have this and can list the ingredients? There is only a partial list in the description. 

ETAA: Maybe I was just given the wrong product? I'm so confused.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jul 2, 2013)

Applied NJoys sulfur mix
Heavy sealed my ends w/ hairveda vatika frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2013)

Used Mizani Intensive Night-time Rx

NappyNelle  What's with all the reformulations?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2013)

Doing an Oil Pre-Rx with Coconut Oil.  Will cowash this out with Hairveda's MoistPRO


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm pre-poo with a Mahabhringraj oil today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2013)

Will use a little Mizani Night-time & Wild Growth Oil by Hairitage Hydrations.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Will use a little Mizani Night-time & Wild Growth Oil by Hairitage Hydrations*.


 
Didn't use this.  

Ended up using: HTN's Protein Leave-In & Camille Rose Ajani Growth & Shine Balm instead.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Jul 3, 2013)

So I put just a bit of grease in the back of my head.  It was feeling a lil bushy back there.  Doesn't feel like it weighed it down too much.  I'm washing on Saturday anyway.  Thinking of greasing my scalp Friday night in preparation for the wash.  I'll see.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2013)

Twisted with As I Am Double Butter. It wasn't as great as I was expecting  Maybe a gel afterwards will make it work better for a twist out. Will just use it up when I am doing small twists. I will give it a few more tries though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2013)

Used Mizani Night-time Rx.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 4, 2013)

I M&S with SM Yucca Growth Milk and sealed with avocado oil this evening.

I used KomazaCare Aloe My Hair Moisturizing spray under my wig today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2013)

Used: Camille Rose Ajani Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2013)

UsedL Hairitage Hydrations: Grow Wild Oil. 

btw: xu93texas  Girl...I can't keep up with you.  You changed your look again!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> UsedL Hairitage Hydrations: Grow Wild Oil.
> 
> btw: @xu93texas Girl...I can't keep up with you. You changed your look again!


 
I know, you sound like my husband.  Girl, this was my hair last year before I did the BC.  I'm using this as my inspiration to get back to SL by the end of 2013.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 4, 2013)

Moisturizing tonight with SM Yucca growth milk and sealed with BBB Nourishing oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2013)

xu93texas

Nice Length.  :crossfingers: for you in 2013


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 5, 2013)

Sulfur-oiled my scalp, concentrating on my edges.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> Are you still using Claudie Iman Butter?


 Hi IDareT'sHair!

I know its been forever but girl... do you know my SO tried to take it on the plane to use in his head and they made him throw it away because it was too big and he didn't want to check his bag!!!! Can you say LIVID?!? I loved that butter. I will get some more once I start ordering stuff again.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 5, 2013)

Oiling scalp with Njoy oil daily, LOC'd with my tea mix, Oyin hair dew, and HH coconut mango


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 5, 2013)

LCOB'ed my hair last night

I used (In this order):

Soultanicals Hair Sorell
Claudies Satin Hair Daily Moisturizer
Different Feels Olive Oil (Premixed oil deliciousness, going to pick up another today)
Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2013)

Babygrowth

Gurl...that was a nice sized jar too........erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2013)

Using: Silk Dreams Nourish with my Leave-In.

After my Hair dries I will probably use Mizani Night-Time Rx and a little teeny-tiny dab of Dark Haitian CO


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 5, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I M&S with SM Yucca Growth Milk and sealed with avocado oil this evening.
> 
> I used KomazaCare Aloe My Hair Moisturizing spray under my wig today.



Did the same thing today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using: Silk Dreams Nourish with my Leave-In.
> 
> *After my Hair dries I will probably use Mizani Night-Time Rx* and a little teeny-tiny dab of Dark Haitian CO


 
Used Camille Rose Ajani Balm instead


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 5, 2013)

Massaging in some Peppermint Pomade. Using Jamaican Mango & Lime JBCO on length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2013)

Used Haitian Black Castor Oil and a dab of Camille Rose Ajani Balm


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> LCOB'ed my hair last night
> 
> I used (In this order):
> 
> ...



Did this again !


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> LCOB'ed my hair last night
> 
> I used (In this order):
> 
> ...



I love that PBN!  Light and airy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Oil-Head!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

 I was so close to buying some Sunflower oil today. It was hard to leave it in the store  lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I love that PBN!  Light and airy!



Isn't it amazing? I bought 2 during their buy 1 get 1 free Black friday special and BOY I'M GLAD I DID! lol


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 6, 2013)

Going to prepoo with EVOCO overnight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

And I was getting ready to buy another Haitian Black Castor, even though I got 1 on the way.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I was about to buy the pomade from Kreyolessence last night. It reminded me of the grease my Grandma use to make. I used it until she passed (I was 13). My hair was thicker then wool and MBL back then.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Isn't it amazing? I bought 2 during their buy 1 get 1 free Black friday special and BOY I'M GLAD I DID! lol



EnExitStageLeft me too!!! I racked up on that Chocolate Smoothie and Sapote Lotion too!  It smells so heavenly.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I was so close to buying some Sunflower oil today. It was hard to leave it in the store  lol.



Sunflower Oil is the business!!! Love it for my pre-poos.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Sunflower Oil is the business!!! Love it for my pre-poos.



DominicanBrazilian82

You ain't right! You know the flesh is weak and PJ's can't resist!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 6, 2013)

I also used a little PBN Cupuacu Butter and Donna Bella LI Serum...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I was about to buy the pomade from Kreyolessence last night. It reminded me of the grease my Grandma use to make. *I used it until she passed (I was 13).* *My hair was thicker then wool and MBL back then*.


 
.....I miss my Grandma.  

These types of stories always touch my Heart.

I think Brownie bought quite a few of those items.


----------



## MGA2013 (Jul 6, 2013)

Haitian castor oil is the business! In the Haitian culture it cures everything lol. My parents are going to Haiti this summer and I'm trying to get my mama to bring a jug of it back... Lol.. I'm currently on a Castor oil PREPOO challenge, trying to revive the thick strands I once had in HS.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> .....I miss my Grandma.
> 
> These types of stories always touch my Heart.
> 
> I think Brownie bought quite a few of those items.



Yeah, Grandma's are the best! Did she get the pomade? If so, Brownie518 can we have a review once you've used it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

I think she Brownie mighta' gotten the Oil, Pomade and a DC'er?

MGA2013

I hope they bring you some back.  I'm loving it already!


----------



## MGA2013 (Jul 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I hope so too, and the way they make it there it's extra extra black. It's crazy how we realize old remedy/traditions we took for granted now that impacted our health (in this case hair) positively.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2013)

The Pomade Shop (ETSY) 25% Off Full Sized Products Code = JULY4TH Expires 07/08.

xu93texas


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Pomade Shop (ETSY) 25% Off Full Sized Products Code = JULY4TH Expires 07/08.
> 
> xu93texas



Ok, thanks for this!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 7, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> Sulfur-oiled my scalp, concentrating on my edges.



Once again.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 7, 2013)

Doing a overnight HOT/Prepoo with Dabur Vatika Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2013)

Used Hairitage Hydrations: Creamy Black Coffee


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 7, 2013)

I M&S with SM Yucca Growth milk and BBB nourishing oil last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2013)

Used a touch or two of: Haitian Black Castor Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 7, 2013)

I M&S with KomazaCare Matani leave in and sealed with avocado oil after spritzing hair with Aloe My Hair spray.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 7, 2013)

Used a few items yesterday on wash day. Followed my leave-in with apricot oil. Sealed my ends with Qhemet twist butter. Then twisted with hydroquench systems 5 day moisture with is a twist butter. It felt greasy at first but has since wore off.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 7, 2013)

I just applied Mahabhringraj oil to scalp and did a scalp massage. I M&S with SM growth milk and sealed with Dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jul 8, 2013)

Prepoo'd yesterday overnight with evco and regular castor oil. ....made hair easy to detangle before cleansing. 

Oil scalp and edges after dc with :
Haitian black castor oil, babassu oil, grapeseed oil, Wheat germ oil,  peppermint, lavender and coffee e.o


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 8, 2013)

Used Claudies Hair Tea, Mango Creme Rinse topped w/ the Satin Hair Daily Moisturizer and sealed with Montego bay oil


----------



## divachyk (Jul 8, 2013)

Yesterday:
Oil rinsed with wheat germ
Sealed with Gleau


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 8, 2013)

Njoi oil in my scalp, HH jar of joe on edges and along some of my scalp. Have also used Gleau, Cocojbco, *SSI Defrizzer, *knot sauce, HH coconut mango moisturizer, *HH hemp nostalgia, and *SSI coco creme over the last few days.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 8, 2013)

I put Pomade shop GF on scalp this morning. I M&S with SM Growth milk and sealed with BB nourishing oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2013)

Haitian Black Castor


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 8, 2013)

Used NG peppermint & rosemary on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2013)

Will use Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In.  After my Hair Dries I will probably use Hairitage's Creamy Black Coffee


----------



## FelaShrine (Jul 9, 2013)

sealed w/ Gleau oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In. After my Hair Dries *I will probably use Hairitage's Creamy Black Coffee*


 
Didn't use this.  Ended up using: Kizuri Castor Oil Repair Hair Milk & Haitian Black CO.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 9, 2013)

Moisturized with a little HTN Lotion and sealed with Claudie's Vere oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 10, 2013)

Sulfur oiled my scalp and hairline.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I put Pomade shop GF on scalp this morning. I M&S with SM Growth milk and sealed with BB nourishing oil.



Ditto tonight!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 10, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> LCOB'ed my hair last night
> 
> I used (In this order):
> 
> ...




Did this again tonight. Only difference was I used the Komazacare Matani Leave In to moisturize my nape.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Didn't use this. Ended up *using: Kizuri Castor Oil Repair Hair Milk & Haitian Black CO.*


 
Just did this combo again


----------



## Atdow71 (Jul 10, 2013)

This morning
applied S-curl
Sealed w/ gso/ sunflower seed oil
tonight:
apply NJoy's sulfur mix to scalp


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2013)

I used avocado oil to seal last night.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 10, 2013)

added raw honey, hemp and EVOCO to my dc


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 10, 2013)

Doing a pre-poo treatment with Mahabhringraj oil, hempseed, and Dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 10, 2013)

Sulfur oiled my scalp and hairline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2013)

Used Hairitage Hydrations: Grow Wild Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 11, 2013)

Massaged in some Peppermint Pomade


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 11, 2013)

Applied SM Yucca Growth milk to hair and sealed with BBB nourishing oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2013)

Have in Grow Wild under a plastic Cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2013)

Will use Afroveda's Shikakai Oil with my Leave-In.  

After it dries maybe Hairitage's Creamy Black Coffee and Camille Rose Ajani Hair Balm


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 12, 2013)

Applied Hawaiian Plumeria GF pomade to scalp and KomazaCare Matani leave in to hair this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Will use Afroveda's Shikakai Oil with my Leave-In*.
> 
> After it dries maybe *Hairitage's Creamy Black Coffee* and Camille Rose Ajani Hair Balm


 
Didn't use AV.  I used Pure Rice Bran Oil instead.  Didn't use Hairitage's Coffee either.  

Just CR's Ajani Balm.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 13, 2013)

I applied NJoy's growth oil to scalp. I used SM Yucca Moisture Mist, Matani leave in, and sealed with Dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 13, 2013)

Massaged sulfur oil into my scalp and edges.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 13, 2013)

LCOB'ed my hair tonight

I used:

L-Soultanicals Hair Sorell
C-Claudies Satin Hair Daily Moisturizer
O-Different Feels Olive Oil (Premixed oil deliciousness, going to pick up another today)
B-Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2013)

Used up the last of my Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Black Coffee


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 13, 2013)

This morning I used Matani leave in and applied HP Pomade to edges and nape.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 13, 2013)

Used Komaza Scalp conditioner on my scalp. HTN Lotion on length sealed with Nourish Oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 13, 2013)

about to try Marie Dean Honey&Soy Butter cream for the first time.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 13, 2013)

Doing a pre-poo treatment with Mahabhringraj oil, Dabur Vatika oil,  hempseed, and jbco.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2013)

N'Joi CreationS (ETSY) Nourishing Hair & Scalp Pomade


----------



## Lita (Jul 14, 2013)

Yesterday,after my wash/Dc,As i am leave-in,Serenzo burdock moisture cream,rubbed heritage tutti fruity,used heritage hibiscus oil applied to my scalp & sealed my ends with...

Today,on my edges applied Soultincals curl glaze,hair is on 6 braids & loosely pined up.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 14, 2013)

Used Matani leave in on hair, HP Pomade on scalp, and avocado oil on ends this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2013)

Used Hairitage Hydrations Peach & Aloe Pomade


----------



## Lita (Jul 15, 2013)

Spritz with Camille Rose-Curl Refresher & applied Soultincals Curl Glaze on my edges..Hair is pinned in the back (6 braids) Hair is shiny/soft.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 15, 2013)

Used Hydratherma Naturals Protein Leave-In


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 15, 2013)

Used HP Pomade on scalp this morning and SM Yucca growth milk to hair. Sealed with avocado oil.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2013)

On wash day yesterday, after applying my leave-in, I used apricot oil, sealed my ends with Qhemet twist butter and applied As I Am Double Butter to my hair. I'm hoping that helps seal in some moisture. But it is pretty hot and dry here so I don't know if I will make it past tomorrow night before I need to moisturize and seal again.


----------



## Lita (Jul 15, 2013)

faithVA I know what you mean..I had to apply Qhemets Amla cream on my ends & seal with rice bran...

*Its so dry & hot out-side...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## plumcherry1986 (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anybody use Pure Natural Blends. I first saw it (the Harmony Blend) on the webseries The Unwritten Rules. They have different blends. So far I haven't found any reviews. But before I buy, I wanted to see if anyone has tried it and liked it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 15, 2013)

Used a little Komaza Scalp conditioner on my nape to keep it moisturized. Sealed with a little Haitian castor oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 16, 2013)

I used NJoy's oil on scalp tonight. I put SM growth milk on hair and sealed with avocado oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2013)

Used Hairitage Hydrations: Coconut Yuzu.  *I think this was discontinued?*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2013)

Will use Kizuri Beauty's Oil with my Leave-In


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 16, 2013)

Use Silk Dreams Entregrity Serum on my ends and nape before bunning this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2013)

Used Kizuri's Olive & Shea Hair Lotion after my Hair Dried.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 16, 2013)

Moisturized liberally with CD Tui Spritz. Massaged my scalp with sulfur oil, and applied JBCO to my edges.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 16, 2013)

I plan to CW tomorrow, therefore I'm doing an overnight pre-poo with Dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2013)

Using Hairitage Hydrations Coconut Yuzu *did this get discontinued?*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 17, 2013)

Moisturized last night with PBN Cupuacu Butter.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 17, 2013)

LCOB'ed my hair tonight

I used:

L-Soultanicals Hair Sorell
C-Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion (I didn't like this on wet hair, hopefully it works on dry hair)
O-Sunflower Megacare Different Feels Olive Oil 
B-Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter (to heavy seal ends)


----------



## divachyk (Jul 17, 2013)

Massaged in Claudie's for two nights straight


----------



## jprayze (Jul 17, 2013)

Update--I love JBCO to seal my ends. I been using WGHO and liquid gold hair oil to oil my scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 17, 2013)

I M&S with Matani leave in and avocado oil .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 17, 2013)

Finished Up:  Hairitage Hydrations Coconut Yuzu


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 17, 2013)

Massaged in Peppermint Pomade
Haitian Castor oil on the length


----------



## faithVA (Jul 17, 2013)

Moisturized my twists with HQ Greaseless Moisture and sealed with Qhemet Twist Butter.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 17, 2013)

Tonight I M&S with SM Yucca&baobob growth milk and BBB Nourishing oil. 

Used NJoy's oil on scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 18, 2013)

Massaged in my sulfur oil.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> LCOB'ed my hair tonight
> 
> I used:
> 
> ...



Did this again tonight


----------



## Lita (Jul 18, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> Tonight I M&S with SM Yucca&baobob growth milk and BBB Nourishing oil.
> 
> Used NJoy's oil on scalp.



xu93texas This does my hair scalp so well (Yucca & Baobob) along with the Yucca spritz..Will always be in my stash....You really can tell the difference.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2013)

Used a sample of something Hairitage Hydrations sent me (unlabeled) a while back, so I'm unsure what it is.erplexed

It's a Creamy Lotion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2013)

Used Hairitage's Creamy Mixture & Kizuri's Olive & Shea Lotion


----------



## divachyk (Jul 18, 2013)

I love Bake Shop Butters Sunrise Cupcake for the body. I just might try it on my hair tonight or tomorrow before I head out.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 18, 2013)

Massaged in some Peppermint Pomade on nape and edges.

divachyk I've never tried Bake Shop Butters but I just ordered the Sunrise Cupcake, Lemon Cake, and Coconut Vanilla.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 18, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> Massaged in some Peppermint Pomade on nape and edges.
> 
> divachyk I've never tried Bake Shop Butters but I just ordered the Sunrise Cupcake, Lemon Cake, and Coconut Vanilla.



Brownie518, I received Sunrise Cupcake in the Natural Hair box a few months ago. I did a full up review on my blog but the short & skinny -- LOVE IT! I've only used it on my body but it's very moisturizing and smells yummy. I will buy Sunrise Cupcake in the future. I want Lemon Cake and a few others.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2013)

divachyk Brownie518 

I got a Bake Shop Butter (Sunrise Cupcake) in the Natural Box I was sent as well. 

I would not purchase any.  I didn't care for the sent. (at all).

I do, however, like a few things that was in my box. 

That Sincere-ly stuff.  And the Naturalista Juicy.  Both are extremely pricey.  

I would love to buy some of the Sincere-ly stuff.......

There is no way that stuff should cost that much. 

I wonder if they ever have Sales?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2013)

Using Hairitage Peach Aloe Pomade


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 19, 2013)

Lita said:


> xu93texas This does my hair scalp so well (Yucca & Baobob) along with the Yucca spritz..Will always be in my stash....You really can tell the difference.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Yes, ma'am! I really like the growth milk and the moisture mist. I've been using both for 3 weeks and I can tell the difference! Love the smell, too!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 19, 2013)

So I'm doing a pre-poo with NJoy's oil on scalp and Dabur Vatika oil on hair.


----------



## Lita (Jul 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Sincer-ly Naturals,have sales sometimes,the products I tried was decent,not worth that price..Glad I brought it doing a sale...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, I have scent sensitivities but loved Sunrise Cupcake. I thought it smelled delish. I haven't used all my items that was in my box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2013)

divachyk

I haven't use all mine either.  I still have a small bottle of CC Naturals Hibiscus that I haven't tried.  

Everything else has been a dab here & there.

However, I tried the Sunrise Cupcake over the 4th of July and got sick of the scent. 

I guess it was a 'decent' enough body butter, but after a while, I hated the smell.

Lita

Thanks for telling me that.  I'll KIM.  Those prices are a little on the ridiculous side.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2013)

Doing a Pre-Rx with "It's Perfectly Natural's" Molasses Hydrating something or other....


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 19, 2013)

Massaged in sulfur oil after moisturizing with CD Tui spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2013)

Not sure what I'll use when my Hair Dries?  Maybe Hairitage's Peach Aloe Pomade.

I'll use Kizuri's Oil with my Leave-In.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not sure what I'll use when my Hair Dries? Maybe Hairitage's Peach Aloe Pomade.
> 
> *I'll use Kizuri's Oil with my Leave-In*.


 
I also spritzed on SM's Restorative Elixir


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 19, 2013)

Massaged my scalp with trigger, misted with AVJ and applied coconut oil for an overnight HOT/prepoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2013)

On Scalp: N'Joi CreationS (ETSY) Nourishing Hair & Scalp Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2013)

Using:  The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 20, 2013)

I have IPN TeaLightful Shine soaking in all day today. I'll be washing in the early morning hours, when it's not so hot

IDareT'sHair - hey, T


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2013)

@Brownie518

Hey Lady B!

Just applied some Peppermint Pomade and thought about how you been killin' it.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 20, 2013)

Last night I used NJoy's oil on scalp; SM Yucca Growth Milk on hair and sealed with BB Baby Nourishing oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hey Lady B!
> 
> Just applied some Peppermint Pomade and thought about how you been killin' it.


IDareT'sHair

  Been tearin' it up!!!! I just opened a fresh jar, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2013)

Brownie518

I may put mine up because I don't have a back-up and didn't buy any during the Sale.

So....I'll use it for a few days and put it away.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I may put mine up because I don't have a back-up and didn't buy any during the Sale.
> 
> So....I'll use it for a few days and put it away.


IDareT'sHair

I got two during the sale. They should last a while.  Hopefully, with the way I been going through them. I still haven't tried the Coffee DC yet, have you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2013)

Brownie518

No...I have not tried the Pomade Shop's Coffee DC'er yet.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2013)

Used about the same stuff as last week.

Sealed my ends with Qhemet Twist Butter. Sealed my hair with As I Am Double Butter. The Double Butter makes my hair soft but it also leaves it a bit dull. I may try to baggy after to see if it soaks in. I used apricot oil between the leave-in and Double Butter on 1 side. I will see if one side works better than the other. Will seal my twist with the rest of the Qhemet Twist Butter.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 20, 2013)

I applied Hawaiian Plumeria Pomade to scalp. I spritzed my ng with SM Yucca Moisture Mist. I used SSI Marshmallow Herbal cream to hair and sealed with Avocado oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 20, 2013)

Used HH hemp nostalgia, SSI defrizzer and coco creme LI, and gleau oil


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 21, 2013)

SSI Defrizzer & SSI Marshallow Hair Cream... What an amazing combination.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 21, 2013)

Playing catch up:
Used Bake Shop Butters Sunrise Cupcake on my hair a few nights ago - nothing magical although it smelled good. Will use the remaining on the body.

Massaged in Claudie's Elixir on my scalp last night.

Massaged in Hair Trigger on scalp & Soultanicals Power to Prepoo on length tonight in preparation for wash day.

Used Kyra's pomade on body. I was a sticky mess last night but skin felt good this morning.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm doing a HOT with NJoy's oil on scalp and Dabur Vatika and avocado oil on hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2013)

Using Afroveda's Shikakai Oil & Hairitage Hydrations Peach Pomade


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 22, 2013)

Used SSI scalp spritz mix, HH mango colada, and HH coconut yuzu love yesterday and oiled my scalp with Njoy oil then baggied.


----------



## Lita (Jul 22, 2013)

Applied Camille Rose Curl Milk & RedKen Ringlets for medium hair serum...

*My first time using the ringlets product..Will see how RedKen ringlets holds up & if it plays well..Only did the very front of my hair..Keep you posted..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 22, 2013)

I applied HP Pomade to scalp, moisturized with SM Growth milk, and spritzed SM Yucca Moisture Mist to ng. Off to work...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2013)

Will use: Pure Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In & Komaza Scalp Butter after my Hair Dries


----------



## lovelycurls (Jul 23, 2013)

Spirtz some herbal tea mix on twist
Applied Texture me natural aunt cookie's Moisture creme
Seal ends with hbco mix
Massage scalp with my hbco mix


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 23, 2013)

Applied Vatika oil along my length and massaged sulfur oil into my scalp.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 23, 2013)

Massage Njoy oil into scalp, Spritzed with SSI mix, applied Knot sauce, sealed with SSI defrizzer; undid my bantu knots this am with HH coconut mango moisturizer.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 23, 2013)

I mixed As I Am Hair Milk, water and SCurl to see if I could create a moisturizing cream. Not sure if it worked or not. Then I sealed with HQ Coconut Lime oil. Will try it again tonight but replace the coconut lime oil with some other oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 23, 2013)

I wanna join this. All the lovely product combos sound so good.

Last night was wash night. I used Hairitage Hydration Soft Coconut Marshmallows and sealed with Hairveda Avosoya oil and the put a little Sweet Butter Pomade on the ends.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 23, 2013)

Pre-poo'd overnight with HQS Strawberry Coconut Lime Oil and Conditioner.

Used a little HV Whipped Creme as my leave-in before my rollerset today!  Hair loves me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2013)

Used: Some Ynobe Silky Shea Butter. 

Also some Rice Bran Oil and some HTN Balanced Protein.


----------



## Lita (Jul 23, 2013)

Update from yesterday..The Combo of Camille Rose & RedKen Ringlets worked very well..It held all day,was a little crunch at first,rubbed some HH hibiscus oil threw it & took care of that..

*With the RedKen ringlets..A little goes a long way..I like it.Thanks Mom,yep,she gave it to me.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 23, 2013)

Used Claudie's ceramide pomade on my ends and pomade shop's coffee pomade on my scalp.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 23, 2013)

Used a little Njoi Nourishing pomade on nape and edges with a tiny bit of Nourish on length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2013)

lovelycurls said:


> Spirtz some herbal tea mix on twist
> *Applied Texture me natural aunt cookie's Moisture creme*
> Seal ends with hbco mix
> Massage scalp with my hbco mix


 
lovelycurls

Lawd...why errbody is an Auntie somebody? Aunt Jackie, Aunt Cookie..... 



Froreal3 said:


> *I wanna join this. All the lovely product combos sound so good.*
> 
> Last night was wash night. I used Hairitage Hydration Soft Coconut Marshmallows and sealed with Hairveda Avosoya oil and the put a little Sweet Butter Pomade on the ends.


 
Froreal3
Absolutely, please join us.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 23, 2013)

^^^Thanks. As you know I'm addicted to sweet smelling leave ins, moisture packing Dcers, and buttery greases.  

Luckily I keep a strict budget so my bills still get paid.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jul 23, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> lovelycurls
> 
> Lawd...why errbody is an Auntie somebody? Aunt Jackie, Aunt Cookie.....
> 
> I Know!!! They need to find a better name for their products. But, I really Love tmn Moisture creme, Moisturizing enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2013)

**Curlmart 20% + $5.00 Shipping.  Code = *ANTIFRIZZ***


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 23, 2013)

I applied NJoy's growth oil to scalp and did a massage. I used SM Yucca Growth milk to hair and sealed with avocado oil.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have some MD butters. They were very hard and stiff. I was pretty much unable to use them and I spent a lot of money on them. I decided to try to loosen them up some. The first was a coconut cream hair butter. I used a knife to cut the butter out of the jar and into the stand mixer. I added purified water, some aloe vera juice and some olive oil. It blended well but had a still heavy grain. I melted it and put it back in the jar. I applied it after using my products today, coconut oil prepoo, wash with BFH yarrow & hibiscus, and NG herbal cleanser. I steamed with DB pumpkin, and WGO. I did the CAT ( I am such a tag a long). I used my essential oil blend with jojoba oil to the scalp and then applied the butter very consistently. It actually smoothed on well and has a good consistency. I think that it is a good product. It just took forever to use it.


----------



## Maracujá (Jul 24, 2013)

Has anyone here tried the beautifying oils from the Body Shop?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2013)

@felic1 Those Butters are terrible. Absolutely terrible.   The Worst (especially for the price)

And I love Marie Dean. 

She needs to go back & take a Class in Butters 101. 

I only bought one 1 time and that was enough for me.  

Total waste of money. And I ain't got no money to waste on bad 'unrefundable' products.

Bricks Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2013)

Using: Tiiva's Green Tea Hair Lotion & Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm doing a pre-poo with NJoy's oil on scalp an Dabur Vatika oil for 45 minutes under plastic cap.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just oiled my scalp with Njoy's oil and put a little SD RCA on the length under a baggy.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 25, 2013)

I used Gleau oil during my prepoo, then Oyin hair dew, cocojbco oil, HH hemp nostalgia, and SSI defrizzer


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 25, 2013)

I used Ynobe Silky Shea Cream, with a little Claudie's Garden Oil


----------



## felic1 (Jul 25, 2013)

When I reconstituted the MD butter, I had extra after adding the extra aloe vera juice, distilled water and olive oil. I put some in a jar for my sister. She says it works. Jesus. Now I have hair product dependents


----------



## AlliCat (Jul 25, 2013)

Last night moisturized with a liquid and then a cream, and as a final sealed with beloved Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade on my length, and Aveda Anti-Humectant Pomade on my leave-out to prevent reversion. My hair is feeling supah moist


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 25, 2013)

Cowashed last night and used Claudies Mango Creme Rinse and Satin Hair Daily Moisturizer as my leave ins .


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Finally got my Hairveda goodies. Now I have another Almond Glaze (love), and will soon try the Green Tea Butter and Vatika Frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2013)

Tiiva's Green Tea Hair Lotion on length
Komaza Scalp Butter on Scalp


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 25, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I'm doing a pre-poo with NJoy's oil on scalp an Dabur Vatika oil for 45 minutes under plastic cap.



So. I didn't CW last night. I had to take dd braids out and detangle her hair last night. I fell asleep. So now I'm doing a HOT with grape seed oil and I detangled with SSI Avocado conditioner on dry hair. Getting ready to CW with TJ Tea Tree Tingle and then steam with tea and Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm for 20 minutes.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Did my twists with Hairveda Green Tea Cream. I'm feeling this stuff. It is whipped and melts onto the hair. Only need a tiny bit. Twists came out shiny and juicy looking. Plus it has GSO, which I like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2013)

Froreal3

I like HV's GTB.  It does give some nice moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2013)

xu93texas

I'll have to try SSI Avocado on Dry Hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas
> 
> I'll have to try SSI Avocado on Dry Hair.



It worked great as a detangler on dry hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 25, 2013)

Applied my sulfur mix to my scalp.

For the past two days, I've been using Oyin's Whipped Pudding on my loose hair. Very soft and fragrant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> Applied my sulfur mix to my scalp.
> 
> For the past two days, I've been using *Oyin's Whipped Pudding* on my loose hair. *Very soft and fragrant*.


 
NappyNelle
What does it smell like Ms. Nelle?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas
> 
> I'll have to try SSI Avocado on Dry Hair.



I've used this on dry hair as a prepoo... Love it!  My porous hair slurps it like a straw.  But when I poo, hair feels smooth and soft.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 26, 2013)

HV 24/7 on hair and PBN Cupuacu Butter on my ends...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jul 26, 2013)

Last night: Massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir misted with ST sorrel and applied vatika frosting on my hair for an overnight prepoo.

Today: Oil rinsed with my ceramide blend and I'll be sealing with argan oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NappyNelle
> What does it smell like Ms. Nelle?



IDareT'sHair I don't know how I missed this tag. Sorry for the delay. OWP smells like hot cocoa! It's not overpowering and the lingering scent is very soft. ETA: The WP is a water based cream.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 26, 2013)

My Hairveda Green Bags came yesterday so I used the Bizzy Izzy oil...love it. My hair is so soft and so shiny. I think I might use it as a prepoo/H.O.T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2013)

Will use Rice Bran with my Leave-In.  Not sure when it dries.  Maybe HTN's Protein Balance.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2013)

I ended up using: Sincere-ly Hair Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2013)

NappyNelle

Thank you lady.  Nice review of the scent.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 27, 2013)

Moisturized using Oyin Juices & Berries, then added sulfur oil to scalp. I can't wait to shampoo and steam!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 27, 2013)

I used NJoy's oil on scalp. I used SM Yucca Growth milk and sealed with grape seed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 27, 2013)

Using SheScentIt Exotic Pomade


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 27, 2013)

I added Dabur Vatika and Mahabhringraj oils to my henna mix.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jul 28, 2013)

Recently I used up Trigger, which is my favorite oil of all times, that I use as a pre-poo/HOT. I also used up Saravun castor cream. I was using it as a pre-poo to help with detangling. 
Two weeks ago when my hair was straight I used Hairitage Infusion which I love. (Thank you IDareT'sHair I remember you sending that to me)
Last week I used KBB butter love as a pre-poo and its way too thick. It really coats my hair. It may be good to use to protect my hair before swimming but I can't imagine using it for anything else. 
Today was wash day. I did a pre-poo/HOT w/ Njoi Ayurvedic oil (hate the smell) and Hairitage creamy hair butter  (thank you again T).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2013)

beautyaddict1913  Awwwww it's Ms. Beauty  

Look chebaby - It's Beauty!

Beauty......Your ears should be Burnin

We miss You Ms. Lady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2013)

Using: JBCO Mango & Lime something, something, something....


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jul 28, 2013)

I miss y'all too!! IDareT'sHair chebaby


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 28, 2013)

I M&S with SM Yucca Growth Milk and BB Baby Nourishing oil.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 28, 2013)

Prepooed with Hairveda Vatika Frosting
Used Claudies Mango Creme Rinse and Satin Hair Daily Moisturizer as my leave in's
Used Claudies Montego Bay Oil to seal my Leave In's


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 29, 2013)

I applied jbco to nape and applied Pomade Shop Growth Pomade to the rest of my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2013)

Using: Camille Rose Ajani Hair Balm


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2013)

On yesterday I:
Massaged oil blend on my edges
Scalp massaged with Hairitage happy hempy
Sealed with Marie Dean argan


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 29, 2013)

Pure organic shea butter last night. This morning it's olive oil

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## chebaby (Jul 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @beautyaddict1913 Awwwww it's Ms. Beauty
> 
> Look @chebaby - It's Beauty!
> 
> ...


 she got esp we were just talking about her


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2013)

Tried something new yesterday. 

I started with dry hair. I spritzed with Komaza Vitamin Reign. Followed that with As I Am Double Butter. Followed that with I think it was Oyin Pomade and finished up with QH Puttyful gel. Hoping to not have to moisturize my hair this week. 

My hair seemed to like the combination but will know more on take down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2013)

Will use Pure Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In.  Will use N'Joi's Herbal Hair Dressing.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 29, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with NJoy's Growth oil, sprayed some Hairveda Hydrasilica mist and sealed my twists with a little Vatika frosting. Everything under a baggy and scarf. Smells really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use Pure Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In. *Will use N'Joi's Herbal Hair Dressing*.


 
Decided to stay with Camille Rose Ajani Growth Balm instead.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 29, 2013)

Used a little SD Mocha Bling Butter...my hair is soft and shiny.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 29, 2013)

My son lost my Darcy's Tucuma butter grrrr, so I had to moisturize with the Daily leave in and I sealed with Optimun 6n1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2013)

Did a Massage with Haitian Black Castor Oil


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 30, 2013)

Final acv rinse them rbo then bwc leave in them gleau.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Jul 31, 2013)

Using QB AOHC under Eco to slick the front of my conditioner bun.

Proverbs 31:30


----------



## DarkJoy (Jul 31, 2013)

a whooooole lotta EVOO


----------



## jprayze (Jul 31, 2013)

Still using liquid gold sulfur oil!  Love it!  I even won their FB giveaway!


----------



## Lita (Jul 31, 2013)

Sprayed my hair with Soultincals wrappers delight & applied ambrosia caramel style cream on my length..Hair in 6 braids/lose bun tied to the back.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2013)

Using a Hibiscus & Nettle Hair Grease.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jul 31, 2013)

applied NJoys sulfur mix to my scalp, sealed in my leave in w/ gso/sunflower see oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2013)

Massaged in: Haitian Black Castor Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 31, 2013)

Applied LaVida Ayurvedic oil


----------



## lovelycurls (Jul 31, 2013)

Sprayed my hair with soultanicals sorrell kink drink, moisturize with kuzuri castor repair cream, sealed ends with oyin bsp and massage scalp with my hbco mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2013)

Massaged in: Haitian Castor Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 1, 2013)

Massaged in: Haitian Castor Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 2, 2013)

Slathered my length in Saravun Broccoli Hair Butter. 

I love that the whipped texture easily melts into my strands; however, the scent leaves much to be desired! After using Oyin, Qhemet, and Hairitage, I am used to products smelling yummy. However, this butter...  

I tried to cover the scent with a gel; I hope it works out.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yesterday after cowashing I applied some Hairveda Whipped Ends Cream, then sealed with Vatika frosting.


----------



## Lita (Aug 2, 2013)

Spritz with Soultincals wrappers delight & applied a little Camille Rose moisture butter..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2013)

Massaging in: Haitian Black Castor Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 3, 2013)

The broccoli scent dissapated to a more 'grassy' scent. 

Tonight, I spritzed my length with CD Tui and sealed with HH Peach Aloe Pomade. I also massaged Oyin BSP (with added sulfur) into my edges.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 3, 2013)

NappyNelle how do you like the HH Peach Aloe? Is it similar consistency to the Sweet Butter Pomade? I loved the Sweet Butter, but she discontinued it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 3, 2013)

Prepooing with EVOCO and Hemp seed oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 3, 2013)

LCOB'ed my hair last night

L-Claudies Hair Tea Spritz
C- Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion 
O- Grapeseed Oil
B- PuraBody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter (only on ends)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2013)

Using Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 3, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> NappyNelle how do you like the HH Peach Aloe? Is it similar consistency to the Sweet Butter Pomade? I loved the Sweet Butter, but she discontinued it.



Froreal3 I never got to try the Sweet Butter.  I love the Peach Aloe; it is lighter than any other pomade I've tried, and it smells awesome. It might be better for straight styles or relaxed hair, but I still really like it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 3, 2013)

Massaged some NG Oil on my scalp with some Njoi Ayurvedic oil on my length.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Aug 3, 2013)

Last weekend I used my Anita Grant creamy cafe latte as a sealant. I am going to use it again today (almost done with it). During the week I used Pura Brazil loc oil as a sealant after cowashing. Last night I did my pre-poo with Hairitage creamy hair butter (almost done with that too)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2013)

Used Camille Rose's Ajani Pomade & Haitian Black CO


----------



## lovelycurls (Aug 4, 2013)

L - spritz soultanicals kinks drink
O- massage hbco&jbco mix in scalp
C- kizuri castor repair cream
O- sealed ends with hbco&jbco mix


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Aug 4, 2013)

Last night after I rinsed my DC I sealed with Pura brazil loc oil. That stuff is light and awesome! I love it!


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 5, 2013)

Sealed length with Saravun Broccoli Hair Cream then covered that with HH Peach Aloe Pomade . ETA: And massaged the doctored Oyin BSP into my hairline.

I wonder if HH has a cream/butter with the same consistency as BHC from Saravun because my hair really likes it... I will have to check Etsy. But then again, Oyin has a great Whipped Shea that my skin loves. My hair will probably like it, too. 

Ahhhh...PJism is calling me back!


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 5, 2013)

Decided to pre poo instead of washing. Using coconut and evoo

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Lita (Aug 5, 2013)

Yesterday spritz with Soultincals wrappers delight & used HH macademia soft butter,applied lace naturals Ayurvedic oil on  my scalp/sealed with it on the ends..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used Camille Rose's Ajani Pomade & Haitian Black CO*


 
Doing this again  now.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 5, 2013)

jbco with peppermint on scalp last night


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 5, 2013)

Sealed with EVOCO


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 5, 2013)

Oil my scalp w/ Kreyol Essence HBCO Pomade

LCOB'ED using...

L-Claudies Hair Tea Spritz
C-Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion
O-Hairveda Avosoya Oil mixed w/ castor oil
B- Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter (only on ends)


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 5, 2013)

Massaged JBCO into my hairline, added sulfur oil to my scalp, and sealed length with Saravun Broccoli Butter.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 6, 2013)

Sealed with avocado oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2013)

Will use Pure Rice Bran with my Leave-In.  Not sure what I'll pull out after my Hair Dries


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 6, 2013)

Using an oil blend in my steamed dc. Will oil rinse during my cowash and will sell with rbo out of the shower and gleau after my leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2013)

Will use Hairveda's Green Tea Butter after my Hair Dries


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 7, 2013)

Used Hairveda Hydrasilica Mist and sealed with Vatika Frosting the other day. I like this combo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2013)

Used Hairveda's Green Tea Butter


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with mahabhringraj oil and Dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 8, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with NJoy's growth oil. Then followed after IDareT'sHair this evening and used Hairveda Green Tea Butter after spraying some Hydrasilica Mist on my twists. Hair smells nice and herbally.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 9, 2013)

Used Saravun Broccoli Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

Baggied Overnight: With JBCO & Haitian CO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

Used: Shea Moisture's Restorative Elixir with my Leave-In.

After my Hair Dries I'll use Liquid Gold's Ginger Hair Crème.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2013)

Anyone add anything to their hairmilks to make them work better?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

faithVA  I have not tried that.  What Are You trying to Doctor Up?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA  I have not tried that.  What Are You trying to Doctor Up?



I have As I Am Hair Milk and As I Am Double Butter. I don't think my hair like's Hair Milks. I have tried 3 or 4 and they don't work. I will probably end up giving it away but figure I would try to doctor it up first since I don't really have a moisturizer. I have mixed it with S-Curl which works ok but was just checking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

What other one(s) have you tried? faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What other one(s) have you tried? faithVA



Shea Moisture
Carols Daughter

I don't think they were hair milks but Darcy's something or other and Oyin Handmade something or other. Unfortunately when they don't work I don't remember the names of them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

faithVA

Probably Oyin Hair Dew?
Darcy's Transitioning Crème or Daily Leave-In?

Yeah, it's a lot of trial & error.  If you have a Target near-by that has the Natural Brands you could try something by KBB or Camille Rose 

I know you hate ordering stuff on-line, but there are a lot of good hair lotions out there.....

A-LOT.....A Whole Lot


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> Probably Oyin Hair Dew?
> Darcy's Transitioning Crème or Daily Leave-In?
> ...



They don't sell those in our Target's here. Yeah, I do hate ordering stuff on line. I just end up with more stuff that doesn't work  I will just keep playing around with the hairmilk and try adding something else to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

@faithVA

Well, Black Friday is always a good time to experiment. 

*um..now i'm not one to push products* ....oke:

But I think you would like Purabody Naturals Murumuru Lotion.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2013)

^^That is an excellent idea. I will put that on my black friday list. I have never had one before


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2013)

It gets Great Reviews from both Naturals & Relaxed.  

Get the Tahitian-Vanilla.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sealed my hair with GSO mixed with Hairveda Avosoya oil (has Hemp oil). Then used Hairveda Green Tea Butter on my ends. Love HV Green Tea Butter. It has my twists so soft and buttery. It's definitely a staple. 

IDareT'sHair what butters are similar in results and consistency to the Hairveda Green Tea Butter?


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 10, 2013)

faithVA  Ahhhh your hair has grown so thick and fluffy!!!

Applied sulfur mix to scalp and JBCO to edges.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 10, 2013)

^^Thanks NappyNelle, That fluffy word makes me laugh. I think you are the 2nd person who has said fluffy.  I want to have hair as pretty as yours.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 10, 2013)

Oil'ed my scalp and LCOB'ed my hair tonight

Oiled my scalp using Kreyol Essence 100% Organic Hatian Pomade

L-Claudies Hair Tea Spritz
C-Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion
O-Jamaican Mango and Lime JBCO
B-Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2013)

@Froreal3

Probably MyHoneyChile's Buttery Soy. And 'maybe' Claudie's Iman Hair Butter. Are right in there. 

*Love both of those*

Someone sent me a jar of QB's Aetjpopkioa Butter (or whatever it's called) and it has about that same consistency to the touch. *haven't tried this one yet*

And maybe Purabody's Capucau Hair Butter.

I was going to say N'Joi CreationS (ETSY) Green Tea Butter but she started putting it in a Bottle. erplexed

Her old version in a Jar would have been my #1. (Haven't repurchased since she started putting it in a Bottle, but it use to be a Fave)

I actually preferred the scent of N'Joi's more than I care for Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2013)

Froreal3  Girl....I had to come back in here & say my other new "fav" Kizuri Olive & Shea Butter.  Similar but different.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2013)

Massaging in: Liquid Gold's Ginger Hair Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2013)

Baggying with: An Herbal Spritz & Llquid Gold's Ginger Crème and some JBCO.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 11, 2013)

Oiled scalp with Njoy's Growth oil, put some Hh Greek Yogurt to my twists and sealed with Vatika Frosting all under a baggy.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Baggying with: An Herbal Spritz & Llquid Gold's Ginger Crème and some JBCO.



@Nix08

Did @IDareT'sHair just LCO? Mmhmm I see you to. Trying to LCO on the sly


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 11, 2013)

Bunned today using HH Jar of Joe. Massaged some of the JOJ into my scalp and along my hairline. Baggying with coconut oil tonight.


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 11, 2013)

I didn't use butters for 10 days (apart from Iman butter on my roots) and i experienced some serious dryness ,hair lotions /milk moisture only last a few hours and sealing with oils doesn't seem to help much.
I had to go back to my beloved Afroveda butters, totally twisted did the trick ,the moisture lasts a couple of days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2013)

Kindheart

Did you participate in that Fabulous Afroveda "Back to School" Sale?  And did you know she went to Flat Rate Shipping???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Is that one of the: LCBOCOCOCOBOBOCCO Twins?

It didn't even dawn on me I was doing one of You & Nix08 's moves


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

SHO' IS 

I bet that hair was lush too


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kindheart
> 
> Did you participate in that Fabulous Afroveda "Back to School" Sale?  And did you know she went to Flat Rate Shipping???



IDareT'sHair No i didn't ,i have like 10 jars of AV butters to go through .lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> *SHO' IS *
> 
> *I bet that hair was lush too *


 
EnExitStageLeft

Girl.....I'm ready to do it again.  I wasn't aware that's what I was doin' until you mentioned it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2013)

Kindheart

I was able to get Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC for $10 + some change.

I also got x2 Coconut Milk DC'ers for $7.00


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair 

 to the LOC Gang T !


----------



## Kindheart (Aug 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kindheart
> 
> I was able to get Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC for $10 + some change.
> 
> I also got x2 Coconut Milk DC'ers for $7.00



*drops jaw* whaaaattttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2013)

Kindheart

Yeah Gurl.....All the Oils were $12.00+.  

Ms. Bhree Hair Lotion was Like 9-Bucks & some change.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft

Now Imma hafta' pay closer attention (and take notes) how you all are doing that LBOCOLBCOLBCO mess. 

And what you all are using.

I started Baggying because I am so "post" right now. 

I'll be gettin' down on this until T/U time.

*grabs baggy & sucks teef hard*


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Exactly how post are you? Baggying supplies some serious moisture. You must be high in the post to be doing alla' dat lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

I always have to pull it out something around Week #10.  

I was 'doing' it all along but didn't know there was an official name to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2013)

Doing a L-O with: Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion and HBCO Under Baggy


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm finally going to shampoo/DC tonight. I'm pre-pooing now with Dabur Vatika oil and Mahabhringraj oil.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 12, 2013)

Anybody ever used the The Pomade Coffee shop pomade? Is it drying because of the sulfur?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft

It's very sulfur-based. And it contains bits of Coffee Grounds.  

I think you can request it w/o Sulfur.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Thanks! Ill look into the sulfur free version. Or I may get a Jar of Joe and add some thangs'  to it. We'll see...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 12, 2013)

LCOB'ed my hair using

L-Soultanicals Hair Sorrell
C-Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion
O-Jamaican Mango and Lime "JBCO" (Don't let the name fool you....its a THICK oil blend)
B-Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 12, 2013)

Had the SO massage my scalp after taking down my bun... ahhh it was great!

Added HH Mango Cloud (the cream version) and Peach Aloe Pomade to my hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 13, 2013)

I added avocado oil to DC. I will also use it to seal later.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 13, 2013)

LCO'd with Hairveda Hydrasilica Spritz (just ran out), HH Soft Coconut Marshmallows, and HV Avosoya oil.


----------



## JC-Junkie (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi there !
I tried the LOC method and my hair felt dry/ crunchy afterwards and I believe it's because of the butter. I have tried Shea butter and the same thing happened so I thought my hair doesn't like Shea butter. But I also tried it with avocado butter and the same thing happened. I don't think my hair likes butters really. Or maybe I'm doing it wrong ?
I wash my hair then apply my leave in hitch is a mixture of silk amino acids, water,  infusium 23 or Paul Mitchell's the conditioner and then seal with olive oil and then apply my butter. I've also tried different leave ins to no avail.
Could anyone lend some advice as to why my hair feels like this ?

TIA and HHG !


----------



## KPH (Aug 13, 2013)

I use Hollywood Castor Oil w/mink and it does not weigh my hair down or make my scalp feel itchy and coated like other oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2013)

Will use Pure Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In & Tea.  

Not sure after it dries?  Some kind of Crème or Lotion with my HBCO/JBCO Mix.


----------



## lovelycurls (Aug 13, 2013)

Massage scalp, edges, and sealed ends with hbco-jbco mix.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> LCOB'ed my hair using
> 
> L-Soultanicals Hair Sorrell
> C-Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion
> ...



Did this again


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Can't wait to try my Sorrell.  

But I pulled out....Naturelle Grow's Ginger Peach Spray.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Can't wait to try my Sorrell.
> 
> But I pulled out....Naturelle Grow's Ginger Peach Spray.



IDareT'sHair

I think I may try this as a leave in. I've had it for a while and sorta forgot about it. I may pull it out when I dc/cowash tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2013)

@EnExitStageLeft

Yeah...I'll be using it as a Detangler. (x2)

I also need to try: SSI CocoCreme and SSI Tahitian-Vanilla.  

I have x2 of each.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2013)

I used ST'icals Marula Moisture Guru tonight.  I have some in a 2oz Jar.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

the SSI Tahatian Vanilla is AWESOMESAUCE!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Can't wait to try it.  

I also hope I like the CocoCreme too.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 14, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> the SSI Tahatian Vanilla is AWESOMESAUCE!



I'm not loving this product. I've used it a few times and it's meh on my hair. My dd really likes the scent; I use it to refresh her braids everyday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2013)

xu93texas

Interesting.  I hope it works for me. 

I need to quit buying 'mulitples'


----------



## ilah (Aug 14, 2013)

Oils - None...my hair tends to get dry and crackly with oils (I'm from mars by the way)

Pomades - None, haven't gotten around to getting any

Grease - "white grease"?

Butters - Left over Ms. Jesse's curly pudding

Lotions - as I am naturally leave in - scurl no drip

Creams - As I Am Naturally double butter cream = the business, as I am naturally twist defining cream, orhs olive oil cream dress


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2013)

ilah

Hi

This is an on-going Challenge.  Are you joining?  Or are you just stopping in to post what you use?

If you are joining we are happy to have you............


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sprayed twists with diluted HV hydrasilica mist, added HV Whipped Ends Cream, Avosoya oil on the length and Green Tea Butter on ends. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2013)

Used: BoBeam Peppermint Oil


----------



## DarkJoy (Aug 14, 2013)

Co washed this morning with a cocobutter cleansing cream. Sealed with peanut oil an pure shea butter.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 14, 2013)

Oil rinsed,  sealed my acv rinse with rbo  and my conditioner with gleau, then massaged an oil blend on my scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 15, 2013)

I applied jbco/peppermint/rosemary oil to scalp.  I M&S with SM Yucca growth milk and avocado oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2013)

Used BoBeam's Peppermint Oil this a.m.  Very nice. 

Unfortunately, it's only 2 ounces.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 15, 2013)

Last night: scalp massaged with jbco mixed with peppermint oil


----------



## ilah (Aug 15, 2013)

Ooops.... my bad.  didn't read thoroughly enough.  Didn't realize it was a challenge.  My apologies ladies.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 15, 2013)

Massaged in some Peppermint Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2013)

Used:  Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2013)

Using: Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In under dryer.  Not sure what I'll use when it dries.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 16, 2013)

Used Sapote last night and today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2013)

divachyk

I love both Purabody's Sapote and the Brazil Loc Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2013)

Will use Afroveda's Ginger Root Pomade


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 17, 2013)

Wash day: Used HV Whipped Ends Cream on one side and HH Soft Coconut Marshmallows on the other. Sealed with Avosoya and added HV Green Tea Butter to ends.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 17, 2013)

Sealed damp hair with HH JOJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2013)

Used BoBeam's Peppermint Oil & a little HBCO


----------



## Lita (Aug 17, 2013)

Moisturized with some Kizuri coconut mango & sealed with Lace Naturals apricot mango pomade..applied HH wild grow oil to my scalp.

*My hair likes coconut/mango..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2013)

Baggying a few hours with: Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion and Haitian Black Castor Oil


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 18, 2013)

I just bought some Dax pomade about a week ago. I used it for the first time on my hair Friday night/early Saturday morning to braid it up and airdry for a braidout.

Sent from my SPH-L300 using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 18, 2013)

I added Mahabhringraj oil to henna mixture last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2013)

Used: Pomade Shop's Vanilla Peppermint Pomade aka (Growth Foundations)


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 18, 2013)

Used HTN Growth Lotion, sealed with Nourish Oil


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2013)

I am still having a love hate relationship with oils and butters. I may have to put them aside for right now. I can't figure out what to do with them.

I did have better results with creams this weekend. I used Purabody Sapote Hair Lotion on one side and Purabody Murumuru Moisture Milk on the other. Then I twisted with Jane Carter's Curling Creme. I think my hair likes the Sapote Hair Lotion. I was able to get a very defined and moisturized twist out today.

My hair doesn't seem to like hair milks. Doesn't matter who makes them.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 19, 2013)

I M&S this morning with CHR Satin Daily Moisturizer and sealed with BBB Baby Nourishing oil.  I also massaged jbco onto my nape and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2013)

faithVA
I'm glad you decided to try Purabody.  Hope they work out for you.:crossfingers:


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2013)

^^So do I. NappyRina was selling them on the Exchange Forum so I got a good deal. I have a few experiments I plan to do for the next 4 weeks to see if I can make them work. 

Do you know the difference between a hair lotion and a hair milk?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2013)

faithVA

I used the term interchangeably, so I'm not sure.  

But I did like both of Pura's Products in this area, in particular, compared to some of the others I've tried that were suppose to be Milks/Lotions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2013)

Using: The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2013)

faithVA

Perhaps a Milk is heavier than a Lotion?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> Perhaps a Milk is heavier than a Lotion?



Thanks. I'm not sure at all. My hair likes the lotion better than the milk. Perhaps you remember my saying my hair does not like Hair Milks. So far my hair doesn't seem to like the Purabody Hair Milk either. But my hair does like the lotion. And the lotion does seem lighter.

I think in the future I will leave Hair Milks alone and see if other brands have lotions or some equivalent. 

I am going to try using the Hair Milk in place of my "O" step in the LOC to see if it works that way.


----------



## Lita (Aug 19, 2013)

Rubbed some Naturally Amari Hemp Hair Milk on my length & HH wild grow oil on my scalp..just a little.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 19, 2013)

i just applied EVOCO to my hair and put on a cap for a few hrs


----------



## divachyk (Aug 20, 2013)

faithVA - LP checking in to give you some input. My hair loves Pura Murmuru Moisture Milk. I get consistent results every time. My hair wasn't fond of the Sapote Lotion. :Lotions tend to be too thin for my hair. I have to layer products a little heavier than normal when using a lotion.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 20, 2013)

divachyk said:


> faithVA - LP checking in to give you some input. My hair loves Pura Murmuru Moisture Milk. I get consistent results every time. My hair wasn't fond of the Sapote Lotion. :Lotions tend to be too thin for my hair. I have to layer products a little heavier than normal when using a lotion.



My hair seems to be the opposite of yours divachyk. My hair likes the thinner product. The heavy product just makes my hair seem stiff.  Maybe the relaxed vs. natural thing comes into play here. 

I have a few experiments I am going to do for the next few weeks. I will see how it goes. I don't have much faith in hair milks though


----------



## divachyk (Aug 20, 2013)

faithVA said:


> My hair seems to be the opposite of yours divachyk. My hair likes the thinner product. The heavy product just makes my hair seem stiff.  Maybe the relaxed vs. natural thing comes into play here.
> 
> I have a few experiments I am going to do for the next few weeks. I will see how it goes. I don't have much faith in hair milks though



Also try scaling back on product amount when using milks. faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Aug 20, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Also try scaling back on product amount when using milks. faithVA



I use a dime or nickel size per section and my hair is usually in about 6 sections. 

I am having a hard time being optimistic 

When you said your hair hated AO Blue Chamomile, I knew we weren't hair twins


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2013)

Will use: Rice Bran Oil  Not sure after it dries?  Maybe The Peppermint Pomade


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 20, 2013)

I m&s with SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair cream and sealed with Exotic Amazon Herbal Pomade this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm thinking about using some IPN Tealightful that I got on a Swapportunity with another Dear Poster.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 21, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I m&s with SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair cream and sealed with Exotic Amazon Herbal Pomade .


 
I used the same products tonight.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 21, 2013)

Moisturized with water, and some Vatika Frosting last night after applying some NG Honey Growth Balm to my scalp. 

Will cowash this evening and moisturize with some Whipped ends Cream, oil with Vatika   Frosting and a little Almond Glaze on the ends. Then I will oil my scalp with NG Growth oil. (rran out of NJoy's).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2013)

Using: It's Perfectly Natural's Tealightful Shine Pomade


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 21, 2013)

Applied sulfur to my scalp and JBCO to my edges.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 21, 2013)

Tonight I used Claudie's Satin Daily Moisturizer and sealed with SSI Exotic Amazon pomade .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2013)

Used a Smidgen of Ynobe's Ayurvedic Butter.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sprayed with Komaza Califia spray and sealed with the Califia moisturizer. Both of these smell really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2013)

Froreal3

You been getting down on your M&S Game! 

btw: My Pomade Shop Shipped!

*try saying that 3 times fast*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2013)

xu93texas

How do you like SSI Exotic Amazon?  I love it. 

I like Hair Grease tho'.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas
> 
> How do you like SSI Exotic Amazon?  I love it.
> 
> I like Hair Grease tho'.



I love it! This and the Peppermint Pomade are my faves!  I use this as hair grease sometimes. It's lighter than the Peppermint Pomade and it smells so good!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 23, 2013)

^^^ Girl, I am not playing! IDareT'sHair  ....plus I love the way my goodies feel and smell in my hair. 

My Pomade shop shipped same day as well. I'm thoroughly impressed!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2013)

Will use Rice Bran with my Leave-In and perhaps Komaza Scalp Butter after it dries.  

With a bit of IPN's Tea-Lightful Shine.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 23, 2013)

Took my twists down and sprayed my hair with diluted Califia spray and sealed with Califia moisturizing cream. I like the way this is making my roots feel. They tend to be dry, especially in the crown.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2013)

Ended up Using: Tealightful Shine Pomade (It's Perfectly Natural).


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 23, 2013)

I used EVOO and JBCO and Vaseline at night. In the morning I cowash with condish with EVOO in it and then I rinse and add Vaseline to my hair actually it was this morning and my curls were defined and my hair was moisturized without being greasy. I'm really feeling this Vaseline thing, I'll see how it works out, if it turns on me in the morning I'm going to try Oyin Shine and Define for my hair. I have issues with frizz and my hair looking too dry so hopefully one of the two products will work.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 24, 2013)

I used Claudie's Satin Daily Moisturizer and sealed with Dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 24, 2013)

Did a standard M&S tonight using Curl Junkie SMoothing lotion and my gso/evco mix and heavy sealed with Purabody Naturals cupuacu hair butter.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 24, 2013)

^^^
I got two of the butters. It had good reviews. My hair likes butters, but I think I'm good with them now.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 24, 2013)

Did an overnight with NG Oil on my scalp and Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercream all over. 

Used Kahve Leave In and sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Oil. 

Will be using Peppermint Pomade on my scalp this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2013)

Used: Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, can you give me your thoughts on the Komaza Scalp Butter?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2013)

Rozlewis

Funny you should ask that!  I was just thinking about how much I love that Butter!

It's like my all time Fav & one of the 1st purchases I bought from Komaza back in 2009-2010 when Shay72 kept talmbout Komaza, Komaza, Komaza.

She use to STAN for Komaza.

A close 2nd is Darcy's Eucalyptus which is similar & also very good

It's nice, it's light, it's so perfect and it feels amazing.  I just love it.

I always buy multiples.  It's inexpensive and it just feels wonderful.  Light.  Not greasy.  I give it 10 Stars!

You just hafta' try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2013)

Brownie518

What do you think about Komaza Scalp Butter?


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What do you think about Komaza Scalp Butter?



IDareT'sHair

I like it. I meant to get some when she had that recent sale but...no boxes this month. Haha...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2013)

Brownie518

Yeah....except The Pomade Shop. uh???


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah....except The Pomade Shop. uh???



Sheeeeeeit, when I saw the sale I knew I wasn't passing that up. 
LOL


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Used pomade shop peppermint pomade and rosemary pomade on either side. Both scents smell great with no trace of sulfur.  I actually like the hawaiian scent better though.  I like the consistency of the pomades.

Eta: Also put a bunch of Vatika Frosting on as a prepoo.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 24, 2013)

Using Dabur Vatika oil and grapeseed oil as a pre-poo treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2013)

Using: Komaza Haircare's Scalp Butter


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 25, 2013)

Used jbco/peppermint/rosemary blend on scalp; Claudie's Satin Daily Moisturizer on hair and sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 25, 2013)

Today was wash day. Used Komaza Shea Butter lotion on one side and the Califia leave in on the other. Sealed both sides with Avosoya oil and some of the Califia Moisturizing Cream on the ends and crown roots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2013)

Using: Haitian Black Castor Oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 26, 2013)

My Leave Ins tonight: LuvNaturals Love me Leave In and Hairveda Whipped creme ends hydrations and seal with Hairveda Avosoya Oil mixed w/ castor oil .


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 26, 2013)

NJoy's oil on scalp; Claudie's Satin Daily moisturizer and grapeseed oil.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 26, 2013)

Tried to do a LOC, LCO experiment with sunflower oil, purabody murumuru and purabody sapote. But was too heavy handed with the oil. So it was a fail. 

Oiled my scalp pre DC with NJoy's growth oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2013)

Using: Komaza Hair Care's Scalp Butter


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 26, 2013)

Oil'ed my scalp using: My Personal Sulfur Mix

LCOB'ed my hair using:

L- Claudies Hair Tea Spritz
C- Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends 
O- Sunflower Megacare Premium Oil Blend 
B- PuraBodyNaturals Cupuacu Hair Butter


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 27, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> NJoy's oil on scalp; Claudie's Satin Daily moisturizer and grapeseed oil.



This again!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ends felt a little dry last night (might be the combo of Dcing with Vanilla Silk and leaving in Aphogee Green Tea...not sure), so after I applied The Pomade shop's rosemary pomade (smells so good), I baggied with some Califia spray and Califia moisturizing cream. They look/feel better this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2013)

Will use: Haitian Black Castor Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2013)

Will use Rice Bran with my Leave-In.  After it dries, probably just Coconut Oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 27, 2013)

After a quick DC with Sitrinillah, I used Pomade Shop's Rosemary Pomade on my scalp, Hairveda Whipped Cream on my twists, and sealed with Avosoya oil. I need to get more of the latter. Luckily I have a shop fairly close by that carries it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 27, 2013)

Oil'ed my scalp, did a standard M&S and heavy sealed my ends using. 

Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends
MegaCare Premium oil Blend
and heavy sealed with PuraBodyNaturals Cupuacu Hair Butter


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 27, 2013)

SSI Marshmallow Herbal Creme followed by grapeseed oil.


----------



## Vashti (Aug 28, 2013)

Been using bhringraj oil all week.


----------



## Lita (Aug 28, 2013)

Dampen with warn water & applied Obai cream moisturizer on length & Gaise Avocado on ends...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2013)

Used: Extra Virgin Coconut Oil


----------



## Lita (Aug 28, 2013)

Oil my scalp with LN Ayurvedic...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ronie (Aug 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, you were right about the coffee growth pomade. I am not liking these little bits of coffee in the products. I wonder if this is really necessary.
 I like the smell otherwise, i can barely smell it after applying.
 No headache so far (drinking coffee gives me a headache, and i used a coffee DC in the past that did the same), so i plan on using it as a whole scalp prepoo to fight my shedding even more.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2013)

Moisturized with diluted s-curl and followed it with a little HQ The Slip Daily Cream. Trying not to be so heavy handed to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 29, 2013)

Used CD Healthy Hair butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2013)

ronie

Yeah....I didn't get any this time (primarily) for that reason.  

But that doesn't mean I won't get it again.

You know how I do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2013)

Using: Extra Virgin Coconut Oil


----------



## ronie (Aug 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ronie
> 
> Yeah....I didn't get any this time (primarily) for that reason.
> 
> ...



You know you ain't gotta tell me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2013)

ronie

Yep.  You know how I gets down.

I probably won't get it again.  I think the Peppermint suits my need.  

I'm curious to see how my hair responds to the Rosemary.  Sometimes Rosemary will irritate my scalp.  

I hope I can use this especially since I bought x2


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 29, 2013)

^^^IDareT'sHair Did you experience growth from her pomades?

I just oiled my scalp with the peppermint in vanilla scent. These things smell so damn good!  Also put some Hairitage Greek Yogurt on my length (twists) and sealed with Avosoya oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2013)

Froreal3

Girl, hard to say.  I am using Viviscal and several other things.  

So, I cannot pin-point it directly to the Pomade(s), but I'm sure they helped in some way.

I've been enjoying them.  I still want to get the Ceramides one.  That is on my "Next Buy" List.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2013)

Mixed NJoy's growth oil with Softee oil and then added Aloe Vera. I would like to make something with the consistency of the 4 Naturals Scalp Treatment. Just not sure what to add to make a gel type product for my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2013)

faithVA

What's the final verdict on the Purabody Milk/Lotion Ms. Faith?  Were you ever able to make them work?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 29, 2013)

Using Coconut Oil tonight.  Tomorrow a.m. will use Affirm Perservo on Relaxed Hair before my T/U.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2013)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];18911891]@faithVA
> 
> What's the final verdict on the Purabody Milk/Lotion Ms. Faith? Were you ever able to make them work?


 
I love the lotion. I will have to play around with the milk. Next wash day I am going to try LC and LLC with the As I am leave-in and the purabody products to see if I can get them to work.

I tried last week but I used too much oil. My hair was just an oily mess.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Aug 29, 2013)

Used JBCO and EVOO tonight and a little grapeseed oil with my essential oils


----------



## Lita (Aug 29, 2013)

Remoisturized with Obai hair cream & HH castor infusion..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2013)

Will use SD's Nourish Oil with my Leave-In


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Aug 30, 2013)

Design Essentials Transitioning Mousse
Keracare 1st Lather Shampoo (sulfate free)
Adore Semi-permanent rinse in Jet Black


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2013)

@Lita

How are you feeling about OBIA's Moisture Crème? I pulled that out to use (4oz). 

And I re-upped on an 8oz.

I love the ingredients. Really nice. And I like the smell.

So, I hope I like it.


----------



## Lita (Aug 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> How are you feeling about OBIA's Moisture Crème? I pulled that out to use (4oz).
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Hi! I actually like it...We shall see how well it does when the weather changes..It's playing well with my leave-ins & butters...Not heavy..So it's a good product to do the LOC method or any kinds of add on's...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2013)

Lita

Thanks for the Review.  I'm glad I bought a Larger Jar.


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 30, 2013)

Oiled my scalp last night and did a nice massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2013)

Will use:
Silk Dreams Nourish Oil with my Leave-In.  After it dries, I'll use OBIA Naturals Moisture Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2013)

Used: OBIA's Crème with a dab of HBCO.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 31, 2013)

Massaged in some Rosemary Pomade


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 31, 2013)

IDareT'sHair How is that Viviscal working for ya? How long have you been taking it?

Thinking about getting it when I come off of my No Buy in November.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2013)

Froreal3

I like it a lot.  I've been taking it consistently for about 6-7 months.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 31, 2013)

^^ So with consistent usage, how much growth are you seeing? IDareT'sHair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2013)

Froreal3

I'm a terrible slow-grower. I'd say 1/2 inch per month. I think they guarantee more. 

But my hair is healthy, stronger, shinier and overall in great shape.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 31, 2013)

Wash day: Used my Soultanicals leave ins. Marulamuru on one side and Fluffalicious on the other.  Sealed with Avosoya oil.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 31, 2013)

Ladies, I bought a great bargain today at Costco.  A liter of avocado oil for $8.99.

I have no idea what I'm going to do with it, but I couldn't leave it.  I've been wanting to try/compare avocado to GSO, but I could never get past the price of the 4 & 8 oz bottles.








Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Aug 31, 2013)

MileHighDiva, my hair loves avocado for sealing.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 31, 2013)

I've been sealing with Marie Dean Argan Oil


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 1, 2013)

Please add me, IDareT'sHair!  I use...

OILS:
Grapeseed oil
Wheat germ oil
Castor oil
Olive oil
Babassu oil
Avocado oil
Sweet almond oil
Sunflower oil
Apricot kernel oil
Coconut oil
Carrot seed oil
Argan oil
Tea tree, vitamin E, and various essentials like peppermint, rosemary, basil, thyme, and lavender. 


BUTTERS
Shea
Cocoa
Cupuacu
Murumuru
Mango


No lotions or cremes, but I do use a homemade shea/beeswax pomade occasionally.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2013)

Duchess007

:welcome3:

Welcome Ms. D!  Glad to have You. 

Very Nice list by the way.

Absolutely, please join us as we knock these last 3 months out!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Will oil my scalp and baggy with Pomade shop's peppermint pomade. I bought some sunflower oil to seal. Want to see how it compares to my beloved GSO.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 1, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies, I bought a great bargain today at Costco.  A liter of avocado oil for $8.99.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm going to do with it, but I couldn't leave it.  I've been wanting to try/compare avocado to GSO, but I could never get past the price of the 4 & 8 oz bottles.
> 
> ...



Nice bargain!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 1, 2013)

Currently prepooing w/ Hairveda Vatika Oil

Will co-cleanse and dc later tonight after my nappy nap !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2013)

Used: OBIA Natural's Crème & a little bit of HBCO.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 1, 2013)

I prepoo'd with KeraVada Amla Brahmi Oil overnight.

Used some Healthy Hair Butter, sealed with Nourish/JBCO


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 2, 2013)

I applied jbco to scalp; I M&S with Claudie's Satin Daily Mousturizer and gso.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 2, 2013)

What I used tonight:

Cremes: Claudies Mango Creme Rinse and Satin Hair Daily Moisturizer

Oil: Hairveda Avosoya Oil mixed w/ Castor Oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just retwisted my hair using HV Green Tea Butter. Love this. My PBN Cupuacu Butter is on its way so I wanna see how it compares.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> *I prepoo'd with KeraVada Amla Brahmi Oil overnight.*
> 
> Used some Healthy Hair Butter, sealed with Nourish/JBCO


 
Brownie518

What scent did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2013)

Used: OBIA Naturals Hair Crème & a little HBCO.


----------



## biznesswmn (Sep 2, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Ladies, I bought a great bargain today at Costco.  A liter of avocado oil for $8.99.
> 
> I have no idea what I'm going to do with it, but I couldn't leave it.  I've been wanting to try/compare avocado to GSO, but I could never get past the price of the 4 & 8 oz bottles.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



I saw grapeseed oil at costco too. Not sure but i think it was at least a litr size bottle for abt $15. I will double check and report back


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2013)

Tonight tried LLC on the right side and LC on the left and they both work better for me than LOC or LCO. I used As I Am LI, Purabody Sapote and As I Am Double Butter on the right. I uses As I Am LI and Purabody Murumuru on the left. Both sides retained moisture fairly well while twisting. And I was able to notice that the crèmes has enough oil in them which is probably why my hair was so greasy when using an O step. 

Not sure yet whether LLC is better than LC. But glad to know I can now skip the oil. I actually enjoyed using the Double Butter and the Murumuru this time. My hair felt soft with both after application. I will continue to experiment.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 3, 2013)

I greased my scalp with SSI Exotic Amazon pomade. I M&S with Claudie's Satin Daily moisturizer and sealed with gso.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2013)

I put a little of the Shea Moisture Elixir on my twist this morning.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 3, 2013)

Added my newly purchased almond oil to my growth blend (that I don't remember what it entails since its been so long) and oiled my scalp.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> What scent did you get?


IDareT'sHair

Warm Vanilla Sugar...


----------



## Lita (Sep 3, 2013)

Spritz with Soultincals wrappers delight,HH Greek yogurt & lower length NA Hemp & Coconut hair milk..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2013)

Used: Haitian Black Castor Oil tonight after my Hair Dried.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2013)

@Lita 

What's new Ms. Lita? 

You'll have to let me know about that KV Pomade. I'm curious. 

I love a good Grease/Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2013)

Lita

Speaking of Spritzeses and Thangs.....I'm really lovin' Naturelle Grow's Ginger Peach Spritz.


----------



## Lita (Sep 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Hi! She refunded the money for the pomade & seending me a free oil..Think she needed more ingredients for the pomade,I'm looking forward to trying it.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Hey! How is the NG pomade working for you?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2013)

Lita said:


> *Hi! She refunded the money for the pomade & seending me a free oil..*Think she needed more ingredients for the pomade,I'm looking forward to trying it.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 

Lita

Which Oil did you decide on?  The Green Tea?  And what scent did you get?

Did I miss all this in another Post?  Sorry if I did.

I'm half-way tempted to get another 'oil'.  You know I've been on this Crazy Oil Binge.


----------



## Lita (Sep 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I got the Brahmi oil..Don't remember the scent.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I got a email from kera tonight about the refund,when I checked my messages..So this is my first time posting about getting money back.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 4, 2013)

I based my nape, edges, and hairline with Vaseline. I applied Dabur Vatika oil to ng and hair. Relaxer day tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2013)

Lita

Girl....I love both of Naturelle Grow's Pomades! 

The Honey Balm and the Rosemary.  The 4oz Jars for $14.00

They are truly thebomb.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2013)

xu93texas

Mine was Friday. 

I put Coconut Oil all over then I spritzed on some Hydrolzed Keratin.

I also put a thin layer of Affirm's Preservo (it's like a protectant) on top of that.

I have my niece doing mine and she starts running that mouth, so I want to make sure she doesn't overprocess me....


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2013)

Do any of you use mustard oil?  If so, how?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2013)

@Nix08

I have some. Dabur Brand. I use it as a HOT or a Pre-Oil Rx (Soak). 

When I use it, I apply, wrap my Hair in Saran Wrap and let it sit for a couple hours and co-cleanse out.

Nice one to have in the Winter Months. Very good properties in Mustard Seed oil.

It's definitely Pungent.  Very stimulating.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Does the 'stank' smell go away from a cowash?  I was concerned that I'd have to shampoo it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2013)

@Nix08

It does. I usually co-cleanse it out with a Cleansing Conditioner.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Girl....I love both of Naturelle Grow's Pomades!
> 
> ...



My Honey Growth Balm is still 80% full.  You still only use it on your scalp and not to seal right? IDareT'sHair 

I also wonder about her Super Potent Growth Oil. I got the set of items and my bottle didn't say sulfur was in it, but now on her website it says w/sulfur. I think I may convo her about that. I don't smell sulfur in it...


----------



## divachyk (Sep 4, 2013)

Speaking of Dabur...the Dabur Amla irritates my scalp. I've tried using it several ways with no luck.

Been using Emu Oil on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2013)

Froreal3

That's how I use NG's Honey Balm.  

I always thought her Growth Oil had Sulfur?  I bought it once or twice when she first launched her line.

Now I try to not do too many things with Sulfur.  If I use them, I'll use them for like 1 month on & 1 off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2013)

Nix08 divachyk

The latest Mustard Seed Oil I purchased was Dabur Brand. 

http://www.amazon.com/Dabur-Pure-In...d=1378311601&sr=1-5&keywords=mustard+seed+oil

I've had another brand of MSO I got at Vitacost.

They both smell the same.  Like the Hot Mustard you get with Egg Rolls.  Like I said, it's very warming. Makes a good HOT.

But it's not: :burning:


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I agree I was wondering why my scalp/hair felt warm after applying mustard oil... Gotta pull this out for the fall!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2013)

soonergirl

Yep.  Very stimulating.  

It gets great reviews for Growth, Hair Fall, etc.......

Good oil to have in the Arsenal.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 4, 2013)

sulfur grease these last 2 weeks. oils werent enough and I was getting breakage. the weather has become drier so my hair is really enjoying heavy sealing . Breakage stopped and a little growth spurt due to retaining and the sulfur.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2013)

@DarkJoy

I Agree. On occasion I'll pull out the Sulfur too. 

Usually 1 month on & 1 month off. 

I pull what I consider to be my Heavier Growth Aides (Green Magic, Camille Rose Ajani *has biotin*, Mega-Tek etc...) and use them for about a month and then take a break for a month.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 4, 2013)

I seriously need to make me some monthly goals because sometimes I feel all over the place. You all just reminded me to use sulfur. I need a calendar - week 1: emu, week 2: sulfur, etc.


----------



## Lita (Sep 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Girl....I love both of Naturelle Grow's Pomades!
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair I have the honey balm too..It came in handy,when the weather was super hot & my scalp started acting crazy..It did the job of adding that needed moisture.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2013)

divachyk that's a good plan...a good blog post too  Maybe I need some monthly goals myself


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the warning IDareT'sHair I would have probably thought I was allergic or something


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 4, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> My Honey Growth Balm is still 80% full.  You still only use it on your scalp and not to seal right? @IDareT'sHair
> 
> I also wonder about her Super Potent Growth Oil. I got the set of items and my bottle didn't say sulfur was in it, but now on her website it says w/sulfur. I think I may convo her about that. I don't smell sulfur in it...


Froreal3

I noticed the same thing about her Oil ingredients list so I convo'd her to get both the Balm and Oil with Sulfur.  You can smell it, too. 


I'm doing an overnight with Keravada Amla, Brahmi Fenugreek blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2013)

Brownie518

Hi Brownie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> *Thanks for the warning  I would have probably thought I was allergic or something*


 
Nix08

Yes, it's tingly & warm.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 4, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> divachyk that's a good plan...a good blog post too  Maybe I need some monthly goals myself



I think that would be a good post, Nix! You know this peanut is spinning thinking of ideas.  Nix08


----------



## divachyk (Sep 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nix08
> 
> Yes, it's tingly & warm.



hmmmm, the Dabur Amla was tingly and warm. I will leave it be and not go back to it but it's good to know some products are meant to be that way vs. me convincing myself I'm having an allergic reaction. IDareT'sHair


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 4, 2013)

Using that mustard oil right now under the steamer....I better lower the temperature: warming mustard oil and all that scalp from a recent relaxer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2013)

Nix08

It gets total excellent reviews for Hair Care.  Please leave a review.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 4, 2013)

Used Hairitage Greek Yogurt to moisturize my twists and sealed with the last of my Avosoya oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2013)

Tried out some of the KeraVada Fenugreek Oil (in Warm Vanilla).

I like it. So Far. But I've been on a Serious Oil Binge.

Will be buying a back up of the Fenugreek and probably the Green Tea (in a different scent).

Maybe something new.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 4, 2013)

Moisturized this morning with PBN Cupuacu.  My new batch came in yesterday just in time!  Got some of that Chocolate Hair Smoothie too!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 5, 2013)

Heavy sealing is awesome! I've been hitting the ends up with Simply Organic Oil Extra Strength Jamaican Black Castor oil. Even my whack patch is behaving with heavy sealing.


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 5, 2013)

I gave in and bought some miss Jessie s samples .i used the buttercream,why did i think it was going to smell like vanilla cake ?it smells minty ,anyway , My hair is very defined but dry . Well I expected it. I will use the recovery treatment in a couple of days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 5, 2013)

Massaged in some: KeraVada Fenugreek Oil (in Warm Vanilla)

Kindheart Hey Ms. Lady!


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Massaged in some: KeraVada Fenugreek Oil (in Warm Vanilla)
> 
> Kindheart Hey Ms. Lady!



Hey IDareT'sHair  How are you !


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 5, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> sulfur grease these last 2 weeks. oils werent enough and I was getting breakage. the weather has become drier so my hair is really enjoying heavy sealing . Breakage stopped and a little growth spurt due to retaining and the sulfur.



^^^ where you get dat?? Do share!!! Lol


----------



## myronnie (Sep 5, 2013)

wrong thread...man!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 5, 2013)

Misted, baggied and then sealed with Shea Moisture Elixir.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 6, 2013)

Massaged my scalp using The Pomade Shop Coffee Pomade

LCOB'ed using:

L- Claudies Hair Tea Spritz
C- Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends Hydration
O- Sunflower Megacare Premium Hair Oil
B- Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 6, 2013)

2nd hair day with Miss Jessie is dry,frizzy and right down awful . smh .


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 6, 2013)

Last night baggied with NJoy oil on my scalp. This morning, sprayed diluted Komaza Califia spray and sealed with Hairitage Carrot Frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> *2nd hair day with Miss Jessie is dry,frizzy and right down awful . smh .*


 
Kindheart

....Uh Oh

You & Ms. Jessie 'nem


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2013)

Massaged in: KeraVada Fenugreek Hair Oil


----------



## faithVA (Sep 6, 2013)

Kindheart said:


> 2nd hair day with Miss Jessie is dry,frizzy and right down awful . smh .



Fortunately you just bought samples so you tried it before moving onto the hefty price full size


----------



## divachyk (Sep 6, 2013)

Got my vatika frosting on last night. That joint smells lovely.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 6, 2013)

soonergirl said:


> ^^^ where you get dat?? Do share!!! Lol


soonergirl it's Wondergro Pure Sulfur. Avilable at your local BSS or online cost ~$4 locally.

Best ingredients ever. High sulfur content. I'm allergic to some ingredients but in this petroleum base I have no issues. Also, it gets on my face of course and my skin is in better condition! Weird. Very soft fragrance:

Petrolatum, Sulfur. (Oil Complex) Castor, Sunflower, Wheat Germ (Vit E), Rosemary, Mint, Aloe Vera, Sesame and Soy. (Herbal Complex) Burdock, Comfrey, Nettle, Horestail, Kola Nut, Dandelion, Ginseng, Wild Yam, Rosemary, Lanolin, Brewer's Yeast, Menthol, Certified Color, Fragrance.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 7, 2013)

Remoisturized my twists with Hh Soft Coconut before braiding up for the night. Love the new consistency...it now reminds me of HV Whipped Cream Ends.  but it smells better. Both are staples.


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 7, 2013)

I just ordered some Vatika oil . I need to take care of these dry strands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2013)

Will use:
KeraVada Green Tea Hair Oil under my Leave-In


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Sealed with HH sprout and twisted with pomade shop's ceramoist


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 7, 2013)

Just oiled/massaged my scalp w/Pomade Shop's Rosemary pomade. Drenched the length in Vatika Frosting/sunflower oil. Now under a plastic cap for an overnight prepoo.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 7, 2013)

Used HH Carrot Cake Icing, with a bit of Nourish oil


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm doing a pre-poo with grapeseed oil and Dabur Vatika oil and HTN Follicle Mist on scalp
under a plastic cap for an hour.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 7, 2013)

Pre-poo with hemp
Oil rinsed with wheat germ


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2013)

Massaged in: KeraVada Green Tea Hair Oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 8, 2013)

Washed out my prepoo. Left in Komaza Califia lotion and the Shea Butter Lotion on the other. I find that they are similar products consistency and ingredient wise. I sealed with Komaza Califia Moisturizing Cream and then dipped my ends in some sunflower oil. My hair sure is oily!  I don't mind since I wear it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2013)

Froreal3

So will you keep both in your stash or eliminate one?


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 8, 2013)

^^^I'm gonna eliminate one. IDareT'sHair. Might do away with both...so far they are both ok.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 8, 2013)

Still playing around with cremes. Experimented on 2 sides of my head yesterday. On the right side used Purabody Sapote, HQ The Slip Daily Creme and As I Am Double Butter. On the left I used Purabody Sapote, As I Am Hair Milk and As I Am Double Butter. I put just a little shea butter blend on my ends. I'm getting better with not being so heavy handed 

I wasn't really impressed by the way either felt going on but neither side felt bed. Without the extra oils as I was using in LOC, the products absorb into my hair better. 

I put my hair into 12 flat twists. Unfortunately 13 hours later my hair is still wet  , so I can't tell if either of them worked or not. I have unraveled 2 in the front to let them dry. Hopefully, I will know something soon.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 8, 2013)

DC'd with a homemade mix on damp, braided hair, then cowashed out with VO5 strawberries & cream. Then I misted with aloe/tea tree mix, applied coconut oil mix, and sealed ends with Shea mix. 

























Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2013)

Duchess007

Thank You for the Tutorial.  Looks Nice.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL. I always feel the need to post a hundred pics. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2013)

@Duchess007

It may inspire someone to try a mixture they've been thinking about.

And pitchas are always an motivator. 

Thank You!


----------



## felic1 (Sep 8, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> @soonergirl it's Wondergro Pure Sulfur. Avilable at your local BSS or online cost ~$4 locally.
> 
> Best ingredients ever. High sulfur content. I'm allergic to some ingredients but in this petroleum base I have no issues. Also, it gets on my face of course and my skin is in better condition! Weird. Very soft fragrance:
> 
> Petrolatum, Sulfur. (Oil Complex) Castor, Sunflower, Wheat Germ (Vit E), Rosemary, Mint, Aloe Vera, Sesame and Soy. (Herbal Complex) Burdock, Comfrey, Nettle, Horestail, Kola Nut, Dandelion, Ginseng, Wild Yam, Rosemary, Lanolin, Brewer's Yeast, Menthol, Certified Color, Fragrance.


 
DarkJoy.........Ah man!....It's you again! This stuff has ingredients out of this world!! You cause good problems for the pocket!


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been putting jbco on edges and nape. I M&S with Claudie's Satin Daily moisturizer and grapeseed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2013)

Massaged in: N'Joi CreationS Herbal Hair Dressing with a drop of Green Tea Hair Oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 8, 2013)

I just massaged NJoy's oil to scalp.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 8, 2013)

Ladies, they have a liter of garlic infused olive oil (shedders) for $7.89 at Costco. 

Also, they have 24 oz of hemp seed oil for $9.99.












Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 8, 2013)

I will be using Njoy's oil for scalp massages this week.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Sep 8, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> DC'd with a homemade mix on damp, braided hair, then cowashed out with VO5 strawberries & cream. Then I misted with aloe/tea tree mix, applied coconut oil mix, and sealed ends with Shea mix.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Duchess007 What's in your homemade DC. Please mention me when u reply.  Thanks


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Sep 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Massaged in: N'Joi CreationS Herbal Hair Dressing with a drop of Green Tea Hair Oil.



IDareT'sHair

Is N'Joi CreationS closed? Is the owner the same as the Njoy who sells the growth oil?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2013)

RavenSR

2 Totally Different Vendors. 

N'Joi CreationS (Angie) shop is currently closed on ETSY.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> RavenSR
> 
> 2 Totally Different Vendors.
> 
> N'Joi CreationS (Angie) shop is currently closed on ETSY.



Is that temporary?   Is she going to open her own independent website like HH?

I was thinking about ordering her henna bar that's similar to Lush's.  I don't remember the thread, but someone was ranting and raving about it.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2013)

@MileHighDiva

I'm not sure? 

I was surprised when I went out there to get the price on something & noticed her site was no longer active. 

I thought she was on vacation.erplexed

I wanted that Nourishing Hair Balm and a few other items from her. I may email her to see what's up.

She had ALOT of nice items and they work great for me in Winter.

Had I known it looked like a more 'permanent' situation I would have stocked up.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 8, 2013)

Used a little Carrot Cake Icing on my nape and edges. A little HTN oil on ends.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 9, 2013)

-Heavy sealed the ends with Simply Organic Oils JBCO
-Jar of Joe to scalp
-Marie Dean's Argan oil for sealing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 9, 2013)

Massaged in: KeraVada's Green Tea Hair Oil


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 9, 2013)

Massaged my scalp with almond oil (mixed with a touch of a few other oils) and applied the mix to the last 4" of my hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 9, 2013)

Massaged in some Rosemary Pomade on nape/edges
Marie Dean Argan Oil blend on ends


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 9, 2013)

Massaged in The Pomade's Shop Coffee Pomade

LCOB'ed using:

L- Claudies Hair Tea Spritz
C- Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends
O- Sunflower Megacare Hair Oil Blend
B- Purabody Naturals Cupuacu Hair Butter


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 9, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I just massaged NJoy's oil to scalp.



I did this tonight.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 10, 2013)

Heavy sealed with beloved sulfur grease.

Thinking of getting the also LHCF maligned Lanolin for drier times. My super fine hair always loved that too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2013)

Massaged in:
Naturelle Grow's Rosemary, Peppermint, Parsley Pomade


----------



## faithVA (Sep 10, 2013)

Oiled and massaged my scalp last night with my oil blend. Sealed my ends with a shea butter blend. The weather is changing quickly. It looks like I will need to seal my ends at least every other day.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm on an ayurveda kick and oiling the hair is very common....I just watched a silent 14 minute youtube video of an Asian woman caring (primarly detangling and oiling) for her ankle length hair - it was mesmerizing


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 10, 2013)

DarkJoy Thanks I have the some sulfur liquid at home and I thinks its this!! Thanks girl!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2013)

Massaged In:
KeraVada Fenugreek in Warm Vanilla


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 10, 2013)

Oiled and massaged my scalp with mustard oil.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 10, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> LCOB'ed using:
> 
> L- Claudies Hair Tea Spritz
> C- Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends
> ...



Did this again tonight and oil'ed my scalp using HairTrigger


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 11, 2013)

I used NJoy's oil on scalp, Claudie's Satin Daily moisturizer, grapeseed oil, and CD Monoi split end sealer on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2013)

Will use: Silk Dreams Nourish Oil with my Leave-In.  

After my Hair Dries, I'll probably use Naturelle Grow's Rosemary, Peppermint, Parsley Pomade.  And/or maybe a drop of KeraVada's Green Tea Oil.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 11, 2013)

Made me some hair/skin butter last night of: 

cocoa, shea with the addition of oils: camelia, sunflower, coconut, grapeseed, argan and baobab and scented oils. 

Used it to style this morning. The strands are pleased.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Made me some hair/skin butter last night of:
> 
> *cocoa, shea* with the addition of oils: *camelia, sunflower, coconut, grapeseed, argan and baobab and scented oils.*
> 
> Used it to style this morning. The strands are pleased.


 
DarkJoy

Very Nice. Very, very nice.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 11, 2013)

Made a new batch of my oil blend. It should last me for a while. I oiled my scalp and massaged for about 2 minutes.


----------



## Atdow71 (Sep 12, 2013)

Haven't checked in in quite some time.  Sealed my ends w/ castor oil.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 12, 2013)

Been sealing with emu oil.



DarkJoy said:


> Made me some hair/skin butter last night of:
> 
> cocoa, shea with the addition of oils: camelia, sunflower, coconut, grapeseed, argan and baobab and scented oils.
> 
> Used it to style this morning. The strands are pleased.


 
DarkJoy, I normally do this in the winter. I cannot wait to whip up something.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 12, 2013)

I massaged jbco onto scalp/edges. I'm still M&S with Claudie's Satin Daily moisturizer and used Dabur Vatika oul


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you IDareT'sHair! divachyk it really is fun to whip stuff up. Started because DD's facial eczema flared with everything except Oyin whipped butter stuff. Got sick of the price + shipping. Realized it was probably the shea and cocoa that kept it in check. So I made some and she hasn't had a flare in 2 years (except when I run out).

Naturally, that would translate to hair usage 

Divachyk, how's that emu working for your hair? Whats it feel like on the hair? Does it thicken? Might get some... TIA


----------



## divachyk (Sep 12, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Thank you @IDareT'sHair! @divachyk it really is fun to whip stuff up. Started because DD's facial eczema flared with everything except Oyin whipped butter stuff. Got sick of the price + shipping. Realized it was probably the shea and cocoa that kept it in check. So I made some and she hasn't had a flare in 2 years (except when I run out).
> 
> Naturally, that would translate to hair usage
> 
> Divachyk, how's that emu working for your hair? Whats it feel like on the hair? Does it thicken? Might get some... TIA


 
@DarkJoy, I do it because I have Keratosis Pilaris and my skin gets dry and irritated (sore). It gets extremely bad in the winter and when visiting climates without humidity. I just started using emu within the last week. It's suppose to help promote growth. I'm a quest to thicken my edges. I apply to my edges, massage it in really well and the remaining greasy feel on my hands then gets rubbed across the length. It provides a nice shine and makes my hair feel smooth and sleek.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2013)

Massaged in: KeraVada Fenugreek (Warm Vanilla)


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Massaged in: KeraVada Fenugreek (Warm Vanilla)



Ok, how do you like these oils? I'm interested.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2013)

xu93texas

Very Nice.  Lightweight.  Very nice. 

I also ordered the Bramhi (which came today) in Cotton Candy. I want another bottle of the Fenugreek. 

In addition to the Fenugreek, I have the Green Tea with DHT Blockers.

Have you checked out the KeraVada Thread in the Vendors/Sellers Forum.  A lot of reviews there as well.

I definitely think you'll be pleased.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 12, 2013)

I will oil my scalp with almond and cinnamon oil now.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 12, 2013)

Oiled and massaged my scalp with my oil blend.


----------



## Lita (Sep 13, 2013)

Applied some Kera Brahmi oil in my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 13, 2013)

I applied NJoy's oil to scalp and did a scalp massage. I applied Vatika oil to hair and bagging overnight. I will CW in the am.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 13, 2013)

Prepoo massage of olive and Coconut oils


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 13, 2013)

Finally got some wondergro pure sulfur bought 2 big jars can't wait to use Thanks DarkJoy. Also finally ordered Kera Vada, I got the green tea oil and the fenugreek thanks to all you Kera Vada pushas!! Y'all know who you are!! Love ya!! Lol! Can't wait to use it all!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2013)

soonergirl


..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2013)

*Cough* Did a Massage with KeraVada Fenugreek Hair Oil in Warm Vanilla


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 13, 2013)

Cowashed yesterday, used Hairitage SCM, sealed with her Horsetail Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2013)

Doing an Overnight 'Oil Soak' in: KeraVada's Green Tea Hair Oil


----------



## soonergirl (Sep 13, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Dang T you wake up massaging in the Kera Vada you go to bed soaking, and sleeping in Kera Vada. This new relationship of yours is moving pretty fast..haha


----------



## back2relaxed (Sep 13, 2013)

Back to massaging my scalp with Lenzi's Request Growth Oil, moisturizing w/Elasta QP's Mango Butter and Olive Oil Moisturizer, sealing w/coconut oil 2x per day on my flat ironed hair.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 13, 2013)

Last night, I moisturized my braids with a VO5 leave-in mix and sealed with a shea butter mix. My hair felt soooo soft when I took the braids out this evening. I tried to capture the softness with a pic but that's apparently not how pictures work.  :-D











Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 14, 2013)

hair4romheaven said:


> Duchess007 What's in your homemade DC. Please mention me when u reply.  Thanks



hair4romheaven, this is my current weekly DC mix:



1 c. Shea butter, softened 
.25 c. Aloe Vera juice
1.5 c. Oil mix (olive + coconut + avocado, or your faves)
1/3 c. Honey powder
1/3 c. Egg yolk powder 
.25 c. Glycerin
5 drops tea tree
5 drops thyme
5 drops rosemary 
Fragrance (opt.)

I'm planning on adding fenugreek paste to this next time I make a batch (add 1 tsp. to .5 cup of boiling hot distilled water, let sit overnight)


I also use a yogurt DC after henna treatments:



1 c. yogurt powder or whole/coconut milk powder 
.5 c. Egg yolk or whole egg powder
.5 c. honey powder
.25 c. keratin powder
.25 c. Royal jelly powder
2 T sea kelp powder
2 T silk peptide powder
1 t aloe leaf x100 powder

Whisk dry ingredients together until fully incorporated. 

Add in wet ingredients:
1 c. Coconut oil
.5 c. Olive oil 
.25 c. Aloe Vera juice
.5 t carrot seed oil
7 drops rosemary
6 drops thyme or basil
5 drops peppermint 
Water, as needed to reach desired consistency.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

soonergirl

I am running through those bottles real quick.  I need to slow it down.  but it feels so wonderful.

I hope you get yours soon & w/o incident. 

Can't wait on the next Big Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

Duchess007

Another excellent Recipe.  Thanks for being one of our Resident Mixtresses.

We appreciate it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

Will use: Silk Dreams Nourish Hair Oil with my Leave-In.

May either do a KeraVada Fenugreek or Green Tea Oil Massage after it dries


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2013)

Used: Naturelle Grow's Rosemary, Peppermint & Parsley Pomade


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 14, 2013)

I applied my MN mixture (jbco, Mahabhringraj oil, and a pomade) to scalp this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2013)

Did a nice massage with a 'tiny dab' of KeraVada's Fenugreek Hair Oil (Warm Vanilla)


----------



## Ogoma (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a question for the oil experts: if I mix 6 oils do I dilute the benefits of each of the oils or do they still perform as well, just all at once?


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 15, 2013)

Used PBN Cupuacu Butter on my ends and Pomade Shop Rosemary Pomade on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2013)

Used a Drop of Afroveda's Kalahari Hair Oil


----------



## Lita (Sep 15, 2013)

After my wash/Dc..Used Blue Roze Coco spray leave in cream,HH soft coconut & Blue Roze blueberry moisture hair cream...hair is in 6 braids air drying..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 15, 2013)

Twisting my hair with a Shea soufflé after massaging my scalp with sunflower oil.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Sep 16, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Last night, I moisturized my braids with a VO5 leave-in mix and sealed with a shea butter mix. My hair felt soooo soft when I took the braids out this evening. I tried to capture the softness with a pic but that's apparently not how pictures work. :-D
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I see nothing but lusciousness


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sprayed diluted Komaza Califia spray, added some HH SCM and sealed with HH Carrot Icing.  Used a tiny bit of PBN Cupuacu Butter on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2013)

Used:  Naturelle Grow's Rosemary, Peppermint Parsley Pomade


----------



## divachyk (Sep 17, 2013)

Will scalp massage with emu tonight


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 17, 2013)

Oiled my scalp last night with almond oil.

Tonight will oil my scalp with neem and mustard oil in almond oil and the shaft with almond oil alone.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 17, 2013)

Sealed my cornrows with homemade butter blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2013)

Will use Silk Dreams Nourish Oil with my Leave-In.  Not sure after it dries???? Maybe HV's Almond Glaze.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 17, 2013)

My goodness the smell of that Neem oil better go away with a cowash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2013)

Nix08


Please report back.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 17, 2013)

I will  Honestly it turned my stomach

IDareT'sHair

Do you know if the organic version smells so bad? I got this bottle at an Indian grocery.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2013)

@Nix08

Truthfully, I think it all stanks! 

I had the one from the Indian Grocer early in my HHJ. 

I am using one now from N'Joi CreationS (Ayurvedic Blend) and it doesn't smell much better with that Neem smell over-riding & overpowering the other oils in her blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use Silk Dreams Nourish Oil with my Leave-In. *Not sure after it dries???? Maybe HV's Almond Glaze.*


 
Decided to use: Ynobe Shops Ayurvedic Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2013)

@DarkJoy @Nix08

You Ladies are going to have to share/describe your Inversion Method to the rest of us.

oke:oke: How you're doing it, what you're using and how often you're doing it?

And any other tips.

Thank you


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 17, 2013)

Me and Neem are NOT friends. .. it's invoking a gag reflex! I stood beside dh and right away he said. .'what is that smell? '  

I just can't .. unless it's going to give me an inch a week. ..I won't be using it anymore

For the inversion... although a video I watched said to absolutely not use the bed,  that is exactly where I do it  I lay across the bed with my head slightly hanging off the edge.   I massage my scalp and it feels great!   I do it for 2-4 minutes about 4 times a week. Often as i come out of the shower after a cowash or when i am moisturizing and sealing for the night.   
I don't lean far back enough that I feel strained just slightly back enough for it to feel good and relaxing. 

Now which eo shall I use to get this funky smell off my scalp and nostrils

Eta: for the inversion I use oil or no oil depending on if I was planning to oil my scalp or not. .. on occasion I just lay there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2013)

Nix08

Thanks Girlie!  For explaining that.

Neem  =

btw: The Coconut Water worked great.  I'll be using it again on Friday/Saturday (next wash day).


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 18, 2013)

I applied NJoy's oil and did a scalp massage. I also M&S with Claudie's sdm and grapeseed oil.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 18, 2013)

Misted with aloe spray, followed with VO5 leave-in mix, and sealed with shea whip. I'm up way too late tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2013)

Using: Ynobe Shops Ayurvedic Hair Butter.

Trying to 'stretch' my KeraVada Hair Oils. 

I am ready to dig into that Bramhi one.  But I'm trying to pace myself.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 18, 2013)

Massaged scalp with Pomade Shop Rosemary pomade. Moisturized my twists with Hairveda Whipped Creme, sealed with the last of my HV Green Tea Butter.  My hair is so lovely and greasy tucked into two small greasy buns. 

Did I ever say that this is one of my favorite threads?


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 18, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I applied NJoy's oil and did a scalp massage. I also M&S with Claudie's sdm and grapeseed oil.



Repeat tonight


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 18, 2013)

I had to wash tonight because I swore I could still smell hints of neem.  Plus the lemongrass eo I put on last night to mask the smell had every hornet in the city after me, it was bizarre.... even trying to make their way into my car  I think I'll keep the neem oil because I think I could use it as pest control in the garden. ..figures


----------



## Lita (Sep 18, 2013)

Misted with SM Yucca spray,LN more moisture cream,BR pumpkin hair whip butter bottom length & LN apricot pomade to seal....Applied Kera Brahmi on scalp...Hair is very silky...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2013)

Froreal3 

Mine too.  We're such Grease-Heads!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2013)

Will use: Hairveda's Almond Glaze


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2013)

Have been oiling my scalp daily with my EO blend. I also spritzed and sealed my hair with SM Elixir.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2013)

Used Hairveda's Almond Glaze


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh Yeah....I also ran a little bit of Claudie's Frappe Hair Lotion through my hair as well.  Sealed with Almond Glaze.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 19, 2013)

I M&S with Claudie's SDM and sealed with BBB nourishing oil.


----------



## felic1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Used HH coconut Yuzu love. It is the truth!!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 20, 2013)

Made a new oil blend of:
Grapeseed and moringa oil with eo's , cedarwood, lavendar and ylang ylang.
Oiled my scalp and hair with this then went back over my scalp with cinnamon oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 20, 2013)

This morning I M&S with Claudie's SDM (trying to use this up) and Davur Vatika oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 20, 2013)

Will oil rinse during my cowash,  seal with rbo and gleau. And likely oil my scalp with my oil blend.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Sep 21, 2013)

Just oiled my scalp and roots with hair trigger


----------



## divachyk (Sep 21, 2013)

Are you still oil pulling Nix08?


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 21, 2013)

divachyk I actually am Not as often and I slack off at times but then I get headaches and I get right back on it  How about you?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2013)

Will use the last drop of my Silk Dreams Nourish Oil with my Leave-In. 

I think I'll be using Claudie's Frappe Hair Lotion for a while. 

I had this in my stash but never pulled it out. I am lovin' this. 

I really like it and it's the perfect weight for Fall.  Lita Don't sleep on this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2013)

I used some JBCO with my Frappe


----------



## divachyk (Sep 21, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> divachyk I actually am Not as often and I slack off at times but then I get headaches and I get right back on it  How about you?



Nix08, psssh, you know I'm a self-proclaimed distractionist (made up word). I struggle with sticking with things and this was one. So no my dear, I'm not.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 21, 2013)

DC'd with a Shea mix overnight. After rinsing out, I sprayed liberally with aloe spritz, followed by a VO5 leave-in mix. I then sealed with a whipped shea mix.  Would normally band to air dry, but I had to run some errands, so I pulled it up. 




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KinkyRN (Sep 21, 2013)

I gotta say 007 your hair is beautiful. 
Plus got me hairveda along glaze out of my stash. I love this stuff!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 21, 2013)

^^^Love Almond Glaze KinkyRN

Sprayed Komaza Califia Spray, used some Hairitage Hydration Hemp Nostalgia, and sealed with Sunflower oil and some Hairitage Carrot Icing on the ends.  Braided up my twists and stuff was leaking out of them just the way I like. This should last three days, but not sure if I can last that long w/out being tempted by something yummy.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 21, 2013)

Did an overnight with KeraVada Amla Brahmi oil, as usual.

Used a little HTN Growth Lotion and sealed with the Oil before work.


----------



## Lita (Sep 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use the last drop of my Silk Dreams Nourish Oil with my Leave-In.
> 
> I think I'll be using Claudie's Frappe Hair Lotion for a while.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Her next sale,I will purchase the Frappe..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Sep 21, 2013)

Sprayed some HH big city punch on my roots..It keeps it really moisturized...Glad made this buy.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DoDo (Sep 21, 2013)

Touched up some of my twists with Mango and lime JBCO coconut after sealing with is yesterday. Staple!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

Used KeraVada Hair Bramhi Hair Oil (in Cotton Candy)


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 22, 2013)

Whipped up some hair butter using Mango, Shea, & Tucuma butters, coconut oil, black castor oil and aloe vera oil infused brahmi, hibiscus, linden flower leaves, and marshmallow (stuff I had laying around in my stash). Just had the urge to mix up a butter to use


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U

Very Nice Blend Ms. Lady!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 22, 2013)

Oil rinsed during my cowash, sealed with rbo, then gleau and used grapeseed oil on my scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 22, 2013)

Did the Claudie's SDM and gso combo tonight. I also applied NJoy's oil to scalp and did a scalp massage.


----------



## DoDo (Sep 23, 2013)

Moisturized twists with Camille Rose Moisture Milk. Oiled my scalp with JBCO coconut then made a twist bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2013)

Used Komaza Scalp Butter.  It has = Nettles, Horsetail, Rosemary, Peppermint, Marshmallow & Chamomile.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 23, 2013)

Yesterday was wash day. So used AIA leave-in, HQ The Slip, Purabody Murumuru and twisted with TW Curling Cream. My hair feels so much better since I stopped using oil. I may try just putting a butter on my ends.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 23, 2013)

Co-cleansed my twists today with Naturelle Grow Lemon Detox. Then used Darcy's Pumpkin Seed conditioner. Forgot how yummy this was. Sealed with a liberal amount of sunflower oil before adding some PBN Cupuacu butter to the ends.


----------



## Lita (Sep 23, 2013)

Flat ion my hair & used the curl wand..Hair is up in a clip,edges slick with HH twisting gel & Dax pomade on top..Coverd with satin bonnet..Ready for Tuesday.

*Sprayed the curls with suve herbal extra holding spray.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 23, 2013)

Massaged my scalp with KeraVada fenugreek oil. I need to get another one.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 23, 2013)

I used a little HH Carrot Cake Icing and some Keravada Amla Brahmi Oil


----------



## divachyk (Sep 24, 2013)

Used Hairtage Happy Hempy last night
Tonight emu


----------



## Lita (Sep 24, 2013)

Brownie518 said:


> I used a little HH Carrot Cake Icing and some Keravada Amla Brahmi Oil



Brownie518 Kera oils are doing its thing on my scalp..Less hair in the comb & HH carrot smooths out the knots...

*I use the Brahmi in cotton candy.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 24, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with a mix of mustard, wheatgerm and rice bran oil.  Oiled the length of my hair with grapeseed oil.  Applied DC's, cowashed.  Sealed rinse with rbo applied leave in conditioner and sealed with gleau.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2013)

Used:  KeraVada Bramhi Hair Oil (in Cotton Candy)


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 24, 2013)

Lita said:


> @Brownie518* Kera oils are doing its thing on my scalp..Less hair in the comb & HH carrot smooths out the knots...*
> 
> *I use the Brahmi in cotton candy.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



 Yes, I am loving the two of them!!!! 
My last oil I got the Dreamsicle. Next order will be another Dreamsicle and I think I'll try the Cotton Candy, too.  I need two other oils and that leave in.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 24, 2013)

Moisturized my twists with Hemp Nostalgia and sealed with PBN Cupuacu Butter.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 25, 2013)

I used Claudie's SDM and sealed with BBB Nourishing oil. I also applied MN mix to edges/nape.


----------



## Lita (Sep 25, 2013)

Just rubbed some Kera's Brahmi on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Buttered my scalp with Claudie's Iman hair & scalp butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2013)

Used: Hairveda's Almond Glaze


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 25, 2013)

I didn't want to join this challenge in the summer because I don't use heavy stuff, but Winters Coming and I will be joining so I get my retention game up!

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 25, 2013)

I sprayed my hair with SM Yucca moisture mist and sealed the ends with SM Reconstructive Finishing Elixir.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2013)

Will use: Kizuri's Nourishing Hair Oil with my Leave-In

After it dries - not sure?  Maybe KeraVada's Bramhi Hair Oil?


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 25, 2013)

I've been lurking in this thread for a long time and feel it's finally time to come out of hiding.  I've been using the Kera Veda Green Tea oil consistently for the last couple of weeks with the intent to reduce shedding.  Last night I combed my hair for the first time in 2+ months expecting a MOUND of shed hair in the wake.  Imagine my surprise when the hair that came out barely covered the palm of my hand!  

I am S.O.L.D!  I cannot keep this to myself.  So, yeah, er, hope it's not too late to join the thread.  No one in my real life cares, but I know you ladies understand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2013)

IronButterfly

Butterfly - You might as well finish out 2013 over here with us!

Welcome & Glad to Have You!:welcome3:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2013)

Used: Kizuri Beauty's Olive Hair Moisturizer. Very nice, creamy and rich. Perfect.

*I heart kizuri*


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 25, 2013)

Rubbed Kera Vada's Fenugreek oil in Warm Vanilla Sugar on scalp and moisturized my hair with AV Cocolatte.   I smell myself...


----------



## Lita (Sep 25, 2013)

Sprayed some HH big city punch & applied blue Roze pumpkin hair whipp on my length..Satin scarf to cover..Ready for bed.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 26, 2013)

NJoy's oil on scalp;  M&S with SM Yucca Growth milk and grapeseed oil.


----------



## biznesswmn (Sep 26, 2013)

biznesswmn said:


> I saw grapeseed oil at costco too. Not sure but i think it was at least a litr size bottle for abt $15. I will double check and report back



I checkd a couple of times and nevr saw it at costco again but i bought some today from bjs - 2 liter bottle for $12 and theres a $3off store coupon that expires on 10/2/13


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2013)

Used: Kizuri Beauty's Olive Hair Moisturizer (Jar)


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 26, 2013)

Used Peppermint Pomade on my scalp with Keravada oil on my length.,


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 26, 2013)

Oil rinsed during my cowash.
Sealed with rbo and gleau.
Plan to do a scalp massage with oil and likely oil the length of hair later.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 27, 2013)

Used Njoy's oil on scalp, sprayed diluted Komaza Califia spray, added HH Hemp Nostalgia, sealed with HH Carrot Icing.


----------



## Lita (Sep 27, 2013)

Suve Hair spray 'extra holding' for my loose bun & curls..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2013)

Will use: Kizuri Olive & Shea Moisturizing Hair Butter


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 27, 2013)

Using my sulphur mix on scalp (just added mustard oil to it) and Cocoveda hair oil on length for tomorrow's wash.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 27, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> NJoy's oil on scalp;  M&S with SM Yucca Growth milk and grapeseed oil.



Repeat tonight.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 27, 2013)

Prepoo overnight with mix of jbco, EVOCO,EVOO,GSO and avocado oils


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 28, 2013)

I did a pre-poo treatment with Mahabhringraj oil and Dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 28, 2013)

I added some KeraVada oil to my DC .

I applied SM Yucca&baobob Growth milk as a leave in conditioner and sealed with BBB nourishing oil. I also put CD Monoi split end sealer on my ends.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Sep 28, 2013)

Last night I massaged my scalp with KV brahmi oil and applied coconut oil to my hair for an overnight HOT/prepoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2013)

lamaria211

Where you been Lady?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2013)

Used: KeraVada's Leave-In and some KeraVada Fenugreek Hair Oil in Warm Vanilla


----------



## Lita (Sep 28, 2013)

Doing a overnight poo with Simese Twist,raspberry henna hair cream...Super rich..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 28, 2013)

uh... posted this in the tea thread but I'm about to hit BUY on some broccoli seed oil. Apparently it works like dimethicone but isnt a cone. Which is great cuz I liked the way cones made my hair feel and kept my ends from snagging but over the course of a week, a real cone product breaks my ends. This could be a nice natural alternative.

Feedback anyone, please? TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 28, 2013)

@DarkJoy

I would love to have/try some Broccoli Seed Oil. 

The 'closest' I've come has been the Broccoli Hair Crème or Broccoli Butter by Saravun (ETSY).

Please do a review. I'm sure it's very nice.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 28, 2013)

Oiled scalp with NJoy's oil and saturated length with sunflower oil for a prepoo.


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 28, 2013)

Oiling my scalp with Kera Vada Green Tea oil, slathering hair with HH Green Energy and sealing with HH Happy Hemp.  Wrapping it up for the night.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 28, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with dilute NJoy's growth oil 30 minutes before shampooing.

Oiled my scalp with my oil blend after DCing. 

Have more success with LLC over LOC. After DCing I used AIA leave-in, followed by Purabody Murumuru, sealed my ends with a shea butter blend and twisted with TW Curling Cream.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 29, 2013)

Oil rinsed during my cowash.   Will seal with rbo then gleau after my leave in.  

I will likely oil my scalp tonight with gso.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 29, 2013)

Ya'll turning me into a PJ.

Bought the broccoli seed oil as well as cotton seed and mango butter. Cant wait til they get here! Winter heavy sealing will be on and poppin!

Today I will seal with my cocoa and shea butter blend. Will re-melt it and add mango butter when it arrives. It definitely makes a difference in the spreadability of the product. I was out when I mixtressed this last batch.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 29, 2013)

I applied my MN/jbco mix to scalp and M&S with SM growth milk/grape seed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2013)

Massaged in KeraVada Fenugreek Hair Oil in Warm Vanilla


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 29, 2013)

Used PBN Cupuacu butter for this flexi rod set. Hair looks terrible, but feels soft.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 29, 2013)

Trying to infuse some ayurvedic powders in rice bran oil:triphala, bhringaraj and a little hibiscus, I really hope it comes out well.   

I don't think my scalp likes the almond oil that I've been using.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 29, 2013)

Waiting on my Fenugreek to arrive so I can begin my oil infusion


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 29, 2013)

I added a tiny bit of wheat germ oil to my DC last night.

Used Claudie's Kahve leave in sealed with Kahve oil after washing.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 29, 2013)

I M&S with SM Yucca growth milk and sealed with Dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2013)

Using Hairveda's Almond Glaze


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2013)

Been sealing with Marie Dean Argan oil. I'm so tired of using this oil but it's almost finished and I'm determined to use it up before breaking out other oils. 

Been using Dabur Vatika Oil for wash day pre-pooing and oil rinsing.


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 30, 2013)

Oiled scalp with Jar of Joe, moisturized length with Esspressoself, and sealed with the (now defunct) HH Soft n' Creamy Black Coffee.  All this caffeine...I'm-a be up for days....:trampolin


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 30, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Trying to infuse some ayurvedic powders in rice bran oil:triphala, bhringaraj and a little hibiscus, I really hope it comes out well.
> 
> I don't think my scalp likes the almond oil that I've been using.



So I let this mix sit overnight and now I have it in a crock pot double broiler style.   I'll leave it for 4 or so hours.


----------



## Nix08 (Sep 30, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Waiting on my Fenugreek to arrive so I can begin my oil infusion



Are you going to make fenugreek oil?   What oil are you using as a base?   Seeds or powder?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2013)

I ordered a sample of hazelnut oil because someone thought it would work well with my hair. Not sure who. Hopefully it will absorb as well as the description says it will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2013)

Massaging in: KeraVada Fenugreek Oil in Warm Vanilla


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2013)

@divachyk

What didn't you like about Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend? 

I love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2013)

IronButterfly

You're all Java'ed Up!....


----------



## Lita (Sep 30, 2013)

Rubbed some HH Espressoself moisturizer on my length & sealed with simese twist pumpkin hair dress on ends...Siemese Twist raspberry henna cream on scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2013)

Lita

I got
x2 Raspberry Vanilla
x2 Warm Vanilla
x1 Cotton Candy
x1 Pumpkin Spice (newly ordered)

Now I'm trying to think if I want another Cotton Candy or Dreamsicles.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> lamaria211
> 
> Where you been Lady?



Home sick(the morning kind) lol. 4th baby on the way


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> *Home sick(the morning kind) lol. 4th baby on the way*


 
lamaria211

Awww......

Missed Ya' Girlie.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @divachyk
> 
> What didn't you like about Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend?
> 
> I love that stuff.



@IDareT'sHair, I love it too. I'm just bored with using it. I so want to use other things but I put my self on a use it up before you open it up diet. So I'm trying my best to use it up. I'm almost done with it so the end is in sight. 

I cannot wait until it cools down to use Cocasta(sp).


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 30, 2013)

sulfur grease and olive oil. 
Keepin it nice n simple...


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 30, 2013)

I used my MN/jbco mix on scalp.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Used Pomade Shop Peppermint Pomade on scalp, Komaza Shea butter lotion and the last bit of Califia lotion, then sealed with PBN Cupuacu Butter.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 1, 2013)

So, I "thought" that I was transferring my ayurvedic oil blend into a container but was really pouring it on the side of the container and subsequently all but one ounce down the sink

I now have another brew setting up:
Rice bran oil with a teaspoon of Tulsi powder, hibiscus powder and a tablespoon of triphala powder and bhringaraj powder. I will let it sit for a day or two them do the double broiler in my crockpot for a few hours.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 1, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Are you going to make fenugreek oil? What oil are you using as a base? Seeds or powder?


 
Nix08
I think I'm gonna use macadamia and coconut oil, and I've ordered the fenugreek seeds. I figured if I want powder I can grind some up from the seeds. I think the oil will be best made with the seeds.


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 1, 2013)

I used Lia Natural's coconut mango shea hair butter and followed with some argan oil from the brand Adagir (?) and my hair has dried soft and curly with less definition than usual, but I couldn't care less. 
Love this combo.

And I love getting to experiment with lots of new stuff n new combos to see what works well on my twa!


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 1, 2013)

I oiled my scalp with Eden Peppermint Tea Tree Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2013)

Using: KeraVada's Green Tea Hair Oil (in Warm Vanilla)


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 2, 2013)

Sealed my ends with Bronner Bros. Super Gro.  For something so inexpensive and contains petrolatum, its not half bad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2013)

Used: Kizuri Nourishing Hair Oil with my Leave-In.

Will use Haitian Black Castor Oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Oiled scalp with NJoy's Growth Oil, Hairitage Hydration Soft Coconut Marshmallows on the length, Hairitage Carrot Icing to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2013)

Also used: QB's Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2013)

Used QB's Aethiopika  Butter.  Putting this away for Winter.  Love it!


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 3, 2013)

Massaging my scalp with Bee Mine growth serum


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 3, 2013)

Did a scalp massage with Rosemary Pomade and have my hair soaking in KeraVada Amla Brahmi Fenugreek (Dreamsicle) overnight.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 3, 2013)

4-minute inverted scalp massage with sunflower/rosemary/peppermint oil mix.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 3, 2013)

Just oiled my scalp and the rest of my hair with jbco currently under a baggy


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 3, 2013)

I applied MN/jbco to scalp and spritzed braids with SM Yucca moisture mist and baggying overnight under satin scarf


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 3, 2013)

Massaged in Pomade Shop Peppermint Pomade on scalp, sunflower on length, HH Horsetail Butter on ends (also used the last bit of HH Carrot Icing).


----------



## divachyk (Oct 3, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> 4-minute inverted scalp massage with sunflower/rosemary/peppermint oil mix.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Duchess007, please let me know how the inversion method go.


----------



## Lita (Oct 3, 2013)

Sprayed some HH big city punch,covered with a satin scarf..Ready for bed.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 4, 2013)

I oiled my scalp and braids with Kera Vada shikakai oil blend for a pre-poo treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2013)

Used some KeraVada:  Fenugreek Oil and some Keravada Butter Souffle.  Both full of Ayurvedic properties


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 4, 2013)

My ayurvedic oil blend became out very nice.   I am using it now under the steamer. 
Will oil rinse during my cowash.
With seal with rbo and gleau.


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 4, 2013)

Prepooing overnight with an oil mix and some condish


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 4, 2013)

Oiled scalp with my sulphur mix for tomorrow's wash.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 5, 2013)

After wearing my hair out, it felt a little dry, so I lightly sprayed with a little diluted Komaza Califia spray, then added some Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends, sealed with Hairveda Almond Glaze. Also massaged my scalp with NJoy's Growth oil, especially my crown. 

ETA: This morning I inverted after massaging some Naturelle Grow Mega Growth Oil into my scalp. Finally have a use for this stuff.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 5, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> After wearing my hair out, it felt a little dry, so I lightly sprayed with a little diluted Komaza Califia spray, then added some Hairveda Whipped Creme Ends, sealed with Hairveda Almond Glaze. Also massaged my scalp with NJoy's Growth oil, especially my crown.   ETA: This morning I inverted after massaging some Naturelle Grow Mega Growth Oil into my scalp. Finally have a use for this stuff.



That almond glaze is going to be my best friend soon though I like it for the weather right now.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2013)

Did an Overnight "Oil Soak" with KeraVada Hair Oil.

Will use Kizuri's Nourish Hair Oil with my Leave-In. After my Hair Dries, I will probably use a dab of KeraVada Hair Oil or Hairveda's Almond Glaze *something already open*

Maybe even QB's Butter (although I'm trying to save it).


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 5, 2013)

Got my Njoy oil in the mail today just applied it will put on a plastic baggie before bed


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 5, 2013)

Did an overnight with KeraVada. 

After my wash, I used Claudies Kahve leave in sealed with Kahve oil.

Today before work, I used a little Hairitage Carrot Cake Icing and a little HTN Oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 5, 2013)

Applying MN/jbco mix to scalp; spritz braids with SM moisture Mist.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 5, 2013)

Massaged my mustard oil blend into my scalp, moisturized my length with CRN Curlaid Moisture Butter (finally found a use for it!), and sealed with Anita Grant's Organic Sapote and Coconut Pomade before twisting Sheba up for the night.   Lurves this stuff!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 5, 2013)

Just shampooed, dced, and used Hairveda Whipped Creme, sunflower oil on length and Almond Glaze on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2013)

Used: KeraVada's Ayurvedic Butter Souffle


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sealed with rbo then gleau over my conditioner.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 6, 2013)

4-minute inverted scalp massage with ORS HAIRepair, which was a $3 impulse buy at the BSS while I was looking for french tips. 







Ingredients:




Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 6, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Duchess007, please let me know how the inversion method go.



Will do! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with my ayurvedic oil blend. ..homemade doesn't smell bad at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2013)

Used some Afroveda Ginger Root (Hair Crème) 

Has = _Ashwagandha Herb, Amala Powder, Bhringaraj Powder, Bramhi Powder, Neem Leaf Extract, Nettle, Ginger Root Extract_ and a whole lotta other Oils & Butters

Very Ayurvedic.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 6, 2013)

Used The Pomade Shops Coffee Pomade on my scalp tonight and moisturized my ends with The Pomade Shops LinoMoist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2013)

Rozlewis

What do you think of the LinoMoist?  I just bought x2 8oz of this?


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 6, 2013)

Oiling scalp with NJoy's oil and spritzed hair with SM Yucca Moisture Mist.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 6, 2013)

Oiled up with Kera Vada's Amla-etal oil.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 7, 2013)

Used My trustee Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk/Balance Cream Moisturizer as my LI's tonight. I couldn't wait until summer was over so I could pull them out


----------



## Lita (Oct 7, 2013)

Spritz with BR coco Amla/Brahmi spray,HH honey hash as a refresher,Kera's pudding on my length & MJ baby cream on my ends...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 7, 2013)

Massaged some Pomade Shop Rosemary Pomade in before some warmed up NG Mega Growth Oil for my inversion experiment.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 7, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Rozlewis
> 
> What do you think of the LinoMoist?  I just bought x2 8oz of this?



Hi, IDareT'sHair, I just started using the LinoMoist so I will have to get back to you later. After only a few uses I would say it is very moisturizing. It is great for both moisturizing and styling the hair. It has a lotion like consistency, goes on easy, and absorbs easily into the hair. I feel like it really penetrates my strands. Stay tuned and I can give you a better review after more use.

I also did a haul of the Pomade Shop and purchased abut 6 different pomades, 1 shampoo, and 2 conditioners. I am preparing for the cold, wind, and snow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2013)

Rozlewis

Thanks for the review Ms. Roz!  

Mine came today.  So we will be able to compare notes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2013)

Will massage in Afroveda's Ginger Root Pomade.

Also placed an Order for: 8oz KeraVada's Black Rwandan Coffee Hair Oil (Cotton Candy)


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 7, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> So, I "thought" that I was transferring my ayurvedic oil blend into a container but was really pouring it on the side of the container and subsequently all but one ounce down the sink
> 
> I now have another brew setting up:
> Rice bran oil with a teaspoon of Tulsi powder, hibiscus powder and a tablespoon of triphala powder and bhringaraj powder. I will let it sit for a day or two them do the double broiler in my crockpot for a few hours.



I need to write this mix down. ..I've had increased shedding and breakage and this blend stopped it dead  I'm actually quite gobsmacked I am being quite literal, up until yesterday before applying the oil my hair was shedding with each tug to my ends. This morning, throughout the day and this evening after my scalp massage,  there was a total of maybe 6 hairs


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 7, 2013)

I used NaturelleGrow Healthy Hair Growth Oil for my 4-minute inverted massage today.  I'm alternating this with ORS HAIRepair. 












Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 8, 2013)

I applied NJoy's oil to scalp; SM Yucca growth milk to hair.


----------



## Barbara (Oct 8, 2013)

lamaria211 said:


> Prepoo overnight with mix of jbco, EVOCO,EVOO,GSO and avocado oils


 
That's a heavy mix.  Did this weigh your hair down or was it greasy?


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 8, 2013)

Massaged scalp with NJoy's oil, added the last of my HH SCM to the length and sealed with PBN Cupuacu Butter.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm still sealing with Marie Dean Argan Oil. I was seriously tired of using this oil but was trying my best to use it up. Now that I'm down to the last few uses, I'm realizing how soft it makes my hair. Sounds like a re-up now that temps are dropping!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2013)

I could use some recommendations.

Which other products from other vendors are similar to Qhemet Amla & Heavy Cream or Qhemet Burdock Root. I am looking for a creamy moisturizer. Out of all the things I have tried the heaviness of the Qhemet has been the best. I would like to try some other vendors. I don't want any light creams or things that are more like butters or pomades. tia

I haven't tried a lot. Someone sent me samples of Oyin, Beemine. Neither of those did anything for my hair. Of course I've tried the SM Smoothie, which was OK but not great. I've also tried the As I Am Double Butter. This is too light.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2013)

Where is everybody? If I was trying to follow this thread it would have 50 new pages.  Let me go read from the beginning and see if I can find some info.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I could use some recommendations.
> 
> Which other products from other vendors are similar to Qhemet Amla & Heavy Cream or Qhemet Burdock Root. I am looking for a creamy moisturizer. Out of all the things I have tried the heaviness of the Qhemet has been the best. I would like to try some other vendors. I don't want any light creams or things that are more like butters or pomades. tia
> 
> I haven't tried a lot. Someone sent me samples of Oyin, Beemine. Neither of those did anything for my hair. Of course I've tried the SM Smoothie, which was OK but not great. I've also tried the As I Am Double Butter. This is too light.



faithVA

Have you considered Hairveda whipped cream ends hydrations? It's seems light to touch, but it is HEAVY leaves my hair feeling the exact same way Qhemet BRBC does. I have a bottle you can have if you want to try it. I'll pm you now.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> faithVA
> 
> Have you considered Hairveda whipped cream ends hydrations? It's seems light to touch, but it is HEAVY leaves my hair feeling the exact same way Qhemet BRBC does. I have a bottle you can have if you want to try it. I'll pm you now.



No I haven't. I'm not familiar with the different online brands. So I came to the experts to get some recommendations. Hoping you ladies will steer me in the right direction so I'm not buying things that are too light.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

@faithVA

I'm liking that KeraVada Leave-In (Pudding), but it is more like a Cross-Between QB's CTDG/AOHC. 

Probably a little more on the CTDG Side.

Heavy Crème that is not like a Butter Hmmmmm? Have you tried any of the Hairitage Hydrations stuff? 

She has a lot of new stuff that may be what you're looking for. I would lurk in that thread (Vendors/Sellers) and see what Folks are buying over there.

They seem to like the Pink Lemon Mimosa and some of the other products. 

Personally, I will have to think on this. Claudie has some nice Heavier Cremes (Balancing Quinoa & Moisturizing Quinoa).

So, you do have options.  Don't give up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

Lita curlyhersheygirl You got any ideas?  A "Heavier Crème - that is not like a Butter?"  

Maybe ronie can also come in and post a review of her Claudie.

And any one else in this Challenge would be Helpful.

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

faithVA

Ohh!  Another one is: Afroveda's Ginger Root Pomade.  

I am using this now.  Heavy Crème (that is not a Butter).

My Personal problem with this (although I love it), is that it has 'hold' to it.  

I'm relaxed and if I was wearing my hair out, I probably wouldn't use this (because of that).

I'm using it and have purchased it numerous times, because I Love, Love, Love the Ingredients and it's a great product.  

But I could do without the "Hold".  And it definitely has that.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> I'm liking that KeraVada Leave-In (Pudding), but it is more like a Cross-Between QB's CTDG/AOHC.
> 
> ...



Oh my, let me go look up the abbreviations.  

I haven't tried 90% of the online brands. I wanted to get recommendations first. I know you ladies have used a lot of things and would know the products better. I could read the descriptions but that still wouldn't tell me the consistency of it. 

I have also tried PBN Murumuru. That is too light as well. I will try the Qhemet again but I wanted to try some other brands as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

faithVA

The KeraVada & Afroveda are both in Jars (similar to QB).  Karen's Body Beautiful has some Heavier Cremes as well.  Not familiar with some of her new stuff.

Camille Rose has a Moisture Butter (which is heavy), but you don't want the 'Butter'.  

That New Line OBIA has a Moisture Crème w/Burdock Root which is also very nice.  They recently had a 50% off Sale (which would have been good for you to try it then).

What about some of Komaza's Califia Hair Cremes? (Jars).


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 8, 2013)

I tried some miss jessies meringue. it was awful.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> The KeraVada & Afroveda are both in Jars (similar to QB).  Karen's Body Beautiful has some Heavier Cremes as well.  Not familiar with some of her new stuff.
> 
> ...



Good Rec. IDareT'sHair

Also, if your hair is not aloe sensitive I suggest you try their Aloe My Hair Moisturizing Cream. The stuff is amazeballs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

Using: A Dab of KeraVada Oil & some Ynobe Shop's Silky Shea.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> The KeraVada & Afroveda are both in Jars (similar to QB).  Karen's Body Beautiful has some Heavier Cremes as well.  Not familiar with some of her new stuff.
> 
> ...



I will look into the AfroVeda, KeraVada and KBB. 

The Komaza Creams are too light. They are light moisturizers.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks ladies. I will look into the suggestions. I think they may even sell KBB somewhere locally.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 8, 2013)

Refreshed with Oyin hair dew. My hair loves this stuff! I don't know why I came off this stuff!

In other news, I used to have a holy trinity of holy grails : It was Aveda, Qhemet, and Curl Junkie

I am hoping that I can convert that to:

AVEDA, KeraVada, and b.a.s.k.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

DoDo

Why are you dropping QB & CJ?


----------



## DoDo (Oct 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Why are you dropping QB & CJ?



IDareT'sHair I have a holy grail list and trusty staples list.

With Qhemet they hardly ever have sales and I have no idea how to reach them by phone if something goes wrong with my order (I only found that last out recently).

With Curl Junkie I recently moved so every time I order their products I now have to pay shipping on their items when I didn't have to before (I used to live in NYC). I have realized that I only truly love buying one thing from them, the Argan and Olive Oil Daily Conditioner. 

I suppose I am trying to find affordable options that offer me the most within the line.

While stuff like Qhemet (which is never on sale) and Curl JUnkie (on sale twice a year) will be my "luxury/once in a blue moon/to address specific issues" items.

ETA: Do you have a staples and alternate list?

If so please share!

ETA: Of course...I may only be talking like this because I have nearly the entire Qhemet line and three different CJ conditioners in my bathroom...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

@DoDo

Maybe more like Staple Lines......... 

I know I'll always have some Hairveda, SheScentIt, Claudie, Afroveda, Darcy's, CurlJunkie, Marie Dean, MyHoneyChild, Jessicurl, BeeMine, Hydratherma Naturals somewhere in my Stash.

And now a lot of the Newbies & the ETSY Vendors too. I still buy a lot of stuff everywhere.

And then there is the onsey-twosey things like from b.a.s.k.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> Maybe more like Staple Lines.........
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair 

An equal opportunity bathroom cabinet, huh?

But, no seriously though now that you list it all out like that, I still haven't tried half that stuff. Ah well, it seems I  will not be able to start composing a holy grail "I will only buy these" list until a year or so from now. It appears the pj'ing has only just begun.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 8, 2013)

Oil rinsed. 
Sealed with rbo and gleau.


----------



## Lita (Oct 8, 2013)

faithVA Hi! Claudies isha/quino cream is heavy..All of Simese Twists creams/butters are heavy....Ambrosia creams are heavy..Blue Roze Beauty has a very nice moisturizing blueberry hair cream..KeraVada has nice heavy souffle.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2013)

Lita said:


> faithVA Hi! Claudies isha/quino cream is heavy..All of Simese Twists creams/butters are heavy....Ambrosia creams are heavy..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thank You. I've heard of Claudies but I've never heard of those other two. I'm glad I have so additional options.


----------



## Lita (Oct 8, 2013)

faithVA Also,Hairatage Hydration espressoself is a nice medium hair cream moisturizer,HH tutti fruity is a heavy cream..CC Naturals hibiscus hair cream,CC Naturals lemon/lavender hair cream...

*Everything I mention,I have used/still using..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

Lita

Thank you Ms. Lita for the Help.


----------



## Lita (Oct 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair No problem...If I know,I will share..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2013)

@Lita

I agree about Claudie. @faithVA might be a good place for you to start.

Those Cremes are heavy. 

I have the Acai Murumuru but I haven't tried it. @Lita have you tried that one?

Brownie518 was using the Acai Murumuru?


----------



## Lita (Oct 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair I haven't tried the Acai MuruMuru..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 8, 2013)

Lita said:


> faithVA Also,Hairatage Hydration espressoself is a nice medium hair cream moisturizer,HH tutti fruity is a heavy cream..CC Naturals hibiscus hair cream,CC Naturals lemon/lavender hair cream...
> 
> *Everything I mention,I have used/still using..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thanks Lita. I am looking for a heavy cream like the tutti fruity. I don't want a medium. I think that is what I have had before.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 9, 2013)

I applied Kera Vada oil to scalp and did a massage.


----------



## ronie (Oct 9, 2013)

faithVA
I wouldn't want to recommend any of my heavy creams to you as all have protein. I know you are protein sensitive, and my hair is the opposite. The ladies gave you some great recommendations though. I heard nothing but great things about the hairveda whipped cream.
IDareT'sHair it's funny that you mentioned claudie. When i reviewed her balancing ends insurance (which i love) i did compare it to qhemet aohc. I also love the quinoa and coffee cream, but they both are heavy in protein. I did a total review of both of them in the claudie s thread that myronnie started in the vendor's forum if anyone is interested.
EnExitStageLeft, you are too sweet.


----------



## ronie (Oct 9, 2013)

faithVA i can send you the ingredient list though of the claudie s i have to see if it's something you can do.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2013)

[USER=343869 said:
			
		

> ronie[/USER];19075001]faithVA i can send you the ingredient list though of the claudie s i have to see if it's something you can do.



Can you give me the URL? I tried to look it up yesterday but didn't know what I was looking for.


----------



## ronie (Oct 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Can you give me the URL? I tried to look it up yesterday but didn't know what I was looking for.



One thing about CLaudie is that she does no longer post the full list of her ingredients online. Apparently, her formulations have been stolen in the past. At first i was very skeptical of that, but her normalizing conditioner was worked such a miracle on my highly porous hair, that i kept buying more stuff. And i am happy with everything claudie i own.
Before i purchase a product i am interested in, i email her, and she emails me back the full list which matches the list on the actual container. 
Some of the pictures on the website are actually big enough so you can read the ingredients of the product itself. Some are not, so i mostly end up contacting her for ingredient list before i purchase. She is a doll, and responds quickly. She's always ready to help.
Her email in the contact link from the website. 
The creams i have currently are: balancing ends insurance cream, quinoa and coffee hair cream, and moisturizing ends insurance.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2013)

[USER=343869 said:
			
		

> ronie[/USER];19075071]One thing about CLaudie is that she does no longer post the full list of her ingredients online. Apparently, her formulations have been stolen in the past. At first i was very skeptical of that, but her normalizing conditioner was worked such a miracle on my highly porous hair, that i kept buying more stuff. And i am happy with everything claudie i own.
> Before i purchase a product i am interested in, i email her, and she emails me back the full list which matches the list on the actual container.
> Some of the pictures on the website are actually big enough so you can read the ingredients of the product itself. Some are not, so i mostly end up contacting her for ingredient list before i purchase. She is a doll, and responds quickly. She's always ready to help.
> Her email in the contact link from the website.
> The creams i have currently are: balancing ends insurance cream, quinoa and coffee hair cream, and moisturizing ends insurance.



----------------------------------------------


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2013)

@faithVA

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...1VatCHjVzhu_TVvbLCl_iRg&bvm=bv.53760139,d.dmg

You can contact her and tell her what your Hair doesn't agree with (if you are protein sensitive) and she can make your Crème without any of that stuff.

She's really good about that. You can also tell her what types of issues you are having. She is really good and consults (and doesn't charge).

ETA:  Her Ends Insurance is the Truth.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...1VatCHjVzhu_TVvbLCl_iRg&bvm=bv.53760139,d.dmg
> 
> ...



Ok, cool. She is on vacation until the end of October. I will contact her after that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2013)

Massaged in: KeraVada's Green Tea Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 9, 2013)

Massaged in The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## Lita (Oct 9, 2013)

Just applied some claudies black coffee butter on my length..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2013)

We are Really Taking 2013 All the Way Out! 

Good Work Ladies!


----------



## DoDo (Oct 9, 2013)

Refreshed with Oyin Hair Dew again. It is my boo for the moment, and that smell is addictive!

IDareT'sHair

I like that this thread is here!

:reddancer:


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 9, 2013)

Just moisturized my ends with The Pomade Shops LinoMoist and sealed my ends with Hairveda's Jardin Oil. OMG this stuff really leaves my hair soft and moisturized without feeling heavy. This is good stuff ya'll.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2013)

@DoDo I have x2 Bottles of Dew. I need to crack one of those open.

@Rozlewis Glad the LinoMoist is working well.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo I have x2 Bottles of Dew. I need to crack one of those open.
> 
> @Rozlewis Glad the LinoMoist is working well.  Can't wait to try it.



IDareT'sHair 

Of course you got 2! I bet they are both liters too! 

Now that I remember how much I love this stuff, next time I am getting the liter.

I only got the 16.9 oz. this time because I forgot how much I loved this stuff ( I had been using the Camille Rose Curl Love instead because I could get it on the ground). 

I still like the Camille Rose, but I love the Dew.

It sinks in immediately and you don't need to reapply for at least two days.

For me that is unheard of with a hair lotion/refresher ( I usually need a butter if I need moisture to last that long).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2013)

DoDo

I got them on a Swap.  So, no both are 8oz.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 9, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> I got them on a Swap.  So, no both are 8oz.



IDareT'sHair

1. That is smart; I should do that more often. That is how I ended up trying my favorite leave in from Curl Junkie.

2. I know you are going to love them!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2013)

DoDo

I'm certain I will love it.  I love Oyin Honey Hemp.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 9, 2013)

4 minute inverted massage with NG healthy hair growth oil.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 9, 2013)

Finally the broccoli seed oil has arrived! As well as cotton seed AND mango butter.

Will put in cottonseed tonight and try it with my twist out overnight


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 10, 2013)

I massaged my scalp with NJoy's oil and used SM Yucca growth milk and coconut oil to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2013)

Massaged in: KeraVada's Green Tea Hair Oil (Warm Vanilla)


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 10, 2013)

Massaged in some NG Honey Mega Growth Balm before inverting this morning. Cowashed and used sunflower oil on the length of my twists. Added some HH SCM to refresh at the end of the day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2013)

Pulled out my Nettle KeraVada (in Pumpkin Spice).  

Will be using after I transfer some into a 2oz bottle.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 10, 2013)

Massaged some jbco and evoo into my scalp and grapeseed oil on my length


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 11, 2013)

Inverted scalp massage with ORS HAIRepair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 11, 2013)

Found a bottle of Featherweight Trigger so I did an overnight with that. Missed that Vanilla Pound Cake.

Today I moisturized with HH Espressoself, a new hit for me!!!


----------



## Lita (Oct 11, 2013)

Washed/Dc...Washed with As I Am cleansing pudding,rinsed with Loreal hyaluronic con,Claudies Kahve Dc mask 1hr,rinsed Claudies Kahve lotion,HH wild grow oil 'hot' on my scalp,HH espressoself moisturizer,HH soft Black coffee on length & MD Amla cream in ends..Hair in 6 braids,soft/smells yummy.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2013)

Will use some Claudie's Frappe


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 11, 2013)

*Last night: *

Massaged my scalp with KV brahmi. Misted with AVJ and applied CO for an overnight HOT

*Today:*

Oil rinsed with my ceramide mix
Sealed with TPS rosemary pomade 
Twisted with TPS ceramoist


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 11, 2013)

Infusing fenugreek seeds in rice bran oil - double broiler style in my crockpot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2013)

Doing an Overnight "Soak" with KeraVada's Nettle Hair Oil (Pumpkin Spice) under Plastic Cap


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 11, 2013)

Did an inversion oiling with my Kera Vada Amla Brahmi etc oil.  Wrapped up tight for bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2013)

Used: It's Perfectly Natural's Pumpkin Hair Butter and............KeraVada's Nettle Hair Oil in Pumpkin Spice.


Kinda in that Fall-ish mood today.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 12, 2013)

Massaged my scalp with The Pomade Shops Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## Lita (Oct 12, 2013)

Rubbed some KeraVada coffee oil on my scalp..This stuff smells strong..I like it..Doesnt linger..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2013)

Will use some KeraVada Nettle Hair Oil in Pumpkin Spice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2013)

Using KeraVada Ayurvedic Hair Pomade


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 14, 2013)

Nix08, I'm on day 2 of an oil infusion using double boiler method. This time I used equal parts fenugreek, Amla, bhrami, Bhringraj, and hibiscus in a sunflower/Olive oil mix. I bought supplies to start making lotion/conditioner and will be using this infusion as one of my base oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U

Sounds good Ms. Lady! 


I'm sure it will turn out Delish.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 14, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Nix08, I'm on day 2 of an oil infusion using double boiler method. This time I used equal parts fenugreek, Amla, bhrami, Bhringraj, and hibiscus in a sunflower/Olive oil mix. I bought supplies to start making lotion/conditioner and will be using this infusion as one of my base oils.



MyAngelEyez~C~U Did you use fenugreek seeds or powder?   I finished making my fenugreek oil but I used the seeds and honestly I'm not sure if any infusion took place.  I will use the powder next time. 

I can't wait to read up on your final blends of lotions and conditioner.   That last mix you posted the pic of  was yummy looking


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 14, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> MyAngelEyez~C~U Did you use fenugreek seeds or powder?   I finished making my fenugreek oil but I used the seeds and honestly I'm not sure if any infusion took place.  I will use the powder next time.
> 
> I can't wait to read up on your final blends of lotions and conditioner.   That last mix you posted the pic of  was yummy looking



Nix08

I took the seeds I had and ground them into powder with my vitamix . It works  better that way ( the fact my entire family smells like maple syrup is proof, lol).

I think if you crush your seeds even a little, it will infuse better.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 14, 2013)

I used NJoy's oil on scalp and did a massage. I also M&S with Claudie's Satin Daily moisturizer and grape seed oil.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2013)

Used sulfur oil before my DC. 

Tried using Beautiful Curls as a moisturizer. I thought it would be thicker but it really is just a leave-in. So will play with it as a leave-in and a moisturizer.

Tried sealing my ends with a shea butter blend but I may just need to use a grease. I am not finding anything to be effective on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2013)

@faithVA If you ever decide to try _Hairveda_, pick up some Almond Glaze for your ends. 

It may work perfectly.

You may also want to try Green Tea Butter and those Whipped Clouds (Crème) I mentioned earlier - instead of Whipped Ends Hydration (Lotion).

During her Sale(s), you can pick these items up really cheap.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 15, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U I know you don't mean it but everytime you mention that vitamix oke: I feel an urge to run to costco

I oiled my scalp with the fenugreek infused ricebran oil last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2013)

Using: KeraVada's Ayurvedic Hair Butter


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2013)

[USER=118875 said:
			
		

> IDareT'sHair[/USER];19097409]@faithVA If you ever decide to try _Hairveda_, pick up some Almond Glaze for your ends.
> 
> It may work perfectly.
> 
> ...



Thank You. I am keeping a running list. You know I like to keep my stash low, so when I try out the few products I have, I will purchase 2 more to replace them if they don't work out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2013)

Using: Afroveda's Shikakai Hair Oil & KeraVada's Ayurvedic Leave-In


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 15, 2013)

After CoWashing and partially airdrying i M&S with Marie Dean Whipped olive tucuma butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2013)

Will use Kizuri Beauty Nourish Oil with my Leave-In.  After my hair dries I may use Bel Nouvo's Peach Pomade.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 16, 2013)

Massage scalp with The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Used HH Liquid Gold Cake Batter sealed with Carrot Cake Frosting.  

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use Kizuri Beauty Nourish Oil with my Leave-In. *After my hair dries I may use Bel Nouvo's Peach Pomade.*


 
Ended up using: KeraVada's Ayurvedic Butter


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 16, 2013)

Planning to oil my scalp with my ayurvedic oil blend tonight.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 16, 2013)

I applied Kera Vada Shikaiki oil to scalp and applied Dabur vatika oil to hair as a pre-poo treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2013)

xu93texas

How's your Hair doing?  You've been going in hard.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @xu93texas
> 
> How's your Hair doing? You've been going in hard.


 
Hey lady!! My hair is doing ok.  We're in a love/hate relationship right now. I'm going hard trying to get another 1.5 inches by 12/31.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 16, 2013)

Rinsed out coffee and strawberry hibiscus deep conditioner now sitting with evoo on my hair with a baggie and satin scarf on


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> *We're in a love/hate relationship right now. I'm going hard trying to get another 1.5 inches by 12/31. *


 
xu93texas

Gurl....I know the feelin'....


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 16, 2013)

Pomade Shop Peppermint Pomade on scalp, HH Espressoself! on length and Caramel Frapp Butter to seal.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil blend. Spritzed with my water/vegemoist spray and now baggying.


----------



## Lita (Oct 16, 2013)

Spritz with Soultincals sorelle mist,BR pumpkin whipp butter on the length & sealed with poppie seed oil on ends...Hair covered with satin scarf.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2013)

faithVA said:


> *Oiled my scalp with my castor oil blend. Spritzed with my water/vegemoist spray and now baggying.*


 
faithVA

How is this working for you?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> How is this working for you?



I just started using the vegemoist on Monday so I can't tell if it is working yet. It is supposed to get better over time with increasing moisture.

I have been using the oil for years, so it works well. My scalp is healing.

I'm going to use the spritz for the rest of the week and see how my twist out comes out. Will keep you updated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2013)

Massaged in KeraVada's Coffee Oil (Pumpkin Spice)


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2013)

I need to wash so I slathered on a bunch of coconut oil as a prepoo


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 17, 2013)

Added KeraVada amla mix to DC; steaming now.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 17, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with evoo and also applied to the length. I can't wait until my jbco gets here.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 17, 2013)

I M&S with SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream and Exotic Amazon Herbal Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2013)

I thought I was grabbing KeraVada's Coffee and grabbed Afroveda's Burdock Root Hair Oil instead.

Oiled up with that.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 17, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Pomade Shop Peppermint Pomade on scalp, HH Espressoself! on length and Caramel Frapp Butter to seal.



Your hair must smell amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 18, 2013)

I applied NJoy's oil to scalp and did a 
massage .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2013)

Doing an Overnight Oil 'Soak' with: KeraVada's Coffee Oil (Pumpkin Spice)


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 18, 2013)

Massaged my scalp with jbco


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 18, 2013)

Massaged scalp with KV coffee oil, moisturized length with Espressoself and sealed with Jar of Joe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2013)

IronButterfly

You're all Coffee'd Up tonight!

Sounds Delish


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 18, 2013)

It's fascinating how ayurvedic oils don't seem to be greasy,  they seem to really absorb.

I plan to make an ayurvedic oil boend for oil rinsing when my current batch finishes.

Oiled my scalp and hair as part of an overnight dc.


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 18, 2013)

My hair seems to do great with applying water and grease on a daily basis instead of "every now and then". I tried it out for the past couple of nights and my hair is shinier, softer, less frizz, and more defined when I apply water and Dax pomade to my hair in sections and then braid it into 2-4 braids at night. Then in the morning, I release the braids for a nice braidout.

The times that I skipped applying water and grease, my hair would feel drier and turn out frizzier and less defined.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 18, 2013)

> @IronButterfly
> 
> You're all Coffee'd Up tonight!
> 
> Sounds Delish


IDareT'sHair

Smells like Starbuck's up in heah, gull!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 18, 2013)

Made my first hair moisturizer tonight using 70% coconut water, emulsified with BTMS (conditioning emulsifier), coconut oil, palm butter, Ayurvedic oil infusion, nettle infused oil, cherry almond fragrance and Germall Plus preservative (24% total oils, 4.6% emulsifier, 1%fragrance and .4% paraben-free preservative). Fun process to do  hair feels pretty moisturized right now. Gonna make conditioner and body lotion tomorrow


----------



## faithVA (Oct 18, 2013)

[USER=64263 said:
			
		

> MyAngelEyez~C~U[/USER];19115205]Made my first hair moisturizer tonight using 70% coconut water, emulsified with BTMS (conditioning emulsifier), coconut oil, palm butter, Ayurvedic oil infusion, nettle infused oil, cherry almond fragrance and Germall Plus preservative (24% total oils, 4% emulsifier, 1%fragrance and 1% paraben-free preservative). Fun process to do  hair feels pretty moisturized right now. Gonna make conditioner and body lotion tomorrow



Where did you get your BTMS? tia


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 19, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I applied NJoy's oil to scalp and did a massage .



Same thing tonight.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 19, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Where did you get your BTMS? tia



faithVA, I got from Ebay.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U

You stay busy making Hair Treats!


----------



## Lita (Oct 19, 2013)

After my wash/dc..I used CC naturals Rice Pudding leave-in,Siemese Twist Henna Raspberry moisturizing hair cream & applied KeraVada Brahmi oil on my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 20, 2013)

Doing a pre-poo treatment with Kera Vada Shikaiki oil overnight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2013)

Used: Kizuri Beauty's Olive & Shea Moisture Crème.  Will use some ED JBCO later on.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 20, 2013)

Oil Rinsed during my cowash.  Sealed with rbo and gleau.


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 20, 2013)

^^^Did an oil rinse as well. That's a first for me. I used safflower oil after cowashing with VO5.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> faithVA, I got from Ebay.



Thank You. I will check it out.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

I oiled my scalp with diluted NJoy's Growth oil before applying my DC. Sat under the dryer for 30 minutes. 

I'm also using grease to seal my ends. It goes on smoother for me than butter. So hopefully that helps. 

And on wash day I'm doing LLC. I start with AIA Leave-In, followed by Purabody Sapote and then finished up with Beatiful Curls Activating Cream. I think when I find a better cream I can switch to LC but will stick with LLC for now.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Oct 21, 2013)

Wash day I sealed with HH carrot cake and twisted with  TPS ceramoist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2013)

Will use:  ED JBCO


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 21, 2013)

Using LinoMoist Pomade from The Pomade Shop.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with my oil blend, baggied and did some yoga. I think I will oil every other day. I'm not sure I need to do it every day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2013)

Will use: Marie Dean's Baobab Oil in Juicy Mango with my Leave-In.  

After it dries, maybe Hairveda's Vatika Frosting.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 22, 2013)

Oiled my hair with fenugreek infused rbo with my dc.
Oil rinsed, sealed with rbo and gleau.
Plan to do an oil massage with my ayurvedic oil blend.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 22, 2013)

Applied LinoMoist Pomade to scalp


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 22, 2013)

Massaged some Rosemary Pomade from the Pomade Shop, remoisturized with HH Liquid Cake Batter and a little Hairveda Almond Glaze on the ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2013)

Used Hairveda's Vatika Frosting.  Will use this the rest of the week (as needed)


----------



## Lita (Oct 22, 2013)

Rub some MD Amala hair cream on my scalp

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 22, 2013)

Moistened hair with HH SCM and sealed with DB Org Palm Fruit & Cherry Kernel Butter in Key Lime.  I smell all lime-ish...


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 22, 2013)

I applied NJoy's oil to scalp between cornrows and inverted for 4 minutes. Day 2 is done!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2013)

Using Hairveda's Vatika Frosting.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 23, 2013)

Using The Pomade Shops Coffee Pomade


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 23, 2013)

I used NJoy's oil and day 3 inversion completed.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 24, 2013)

Have been using nightly Oyin Hair Dew and whipped shea butter to seal. Hair feels Very soft. That hair dew is a holy grail.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 24, 2013)

^^^ I wanna try the dew now.


----------



## Lita (Oct 24, 2013)

Applied KeraVada Brahmi oil on my scalp,HH big city punch,CC rice pudding,KeraVada souffle on length & sealed with Natures Blessing hair dress on ends..Hair feels better.

*The temp dropping today,had to prepare my hair/scalp..It worked^^^

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2013)

Used: Hairveda's Vatika Frosting


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with NG Honey Growth Balm, sunflower oil on the length of my twists, little HH Liquid Gold Cake Batter, and Hairveda Almond Glaze on the ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 25, 2013)

I used Kera Vada amla mix oil tonight on scalp. Day 4 inversion done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2013)

Still working it out with: Hairveda's Vatika Frosting


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 25, 2013)

Anyone use Rosehip oil on their hair? I've been using it on my face and I absolutely love the results. I plan to try it on my ends to see if I can get them from bushy to defined and strong.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2013)

I have been playing around with a crisco, avg mix this week. I have added crisco, avg a little castor oil, olive oil, hazelnut oil and a small bit of a butter I have. On my washday on Sunday, I will try it out on one side as a moisturizer/sealer and see how that goes. It is fairly light so not sure how it will work. Not sure what I am going to compare it with just yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2013)

Smiley79

I had a Bottle of Rosehips Oil once.  It worked really great.  Loved it.  (Never saw it again to replace though).


----------



## DoDo (Oct 25, 2013)

Detangled with Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee. Another Holy Grail. Made detangling with my Magic Star a lot easier.

Won't be without it again. I am already over trying to replace Qhemet in my product line up. For my hair I just don't think its possible. Something about Qhemet Coco Tree just melts apart the tangles. I don't know what it is...


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2013)

Rewhipped my crisco mix and put it in the fridge. I think using just a little bit less AVG will make the difference. It's solid but just barely.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 25, 2013)

Made an oil cleaner for my face tonight.... it stung my eyes a bit but it worked well (I guess my eyes were not closed fully)

Used coconut oil,  dr. Bronners castile soap,  honey and some agave syrup. 

Plan to oil my hair overnight with my ayurvedic oil blend.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 25, 2013)

Smiley79 said:


> Anyone use Rosehip oil on their hair? I've been using it on my face and I absolutely love the results. I plan to try it on my ends to see if I can get them from bushy to defined and strong.



I have that oil on my want list for my face specifically.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 25, 2013)

Used Njoy's oil on scalp, day 5 inversion done.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 25, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I have that oil on my want list for my face specifically.



I absolutely love it. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm doing a HOT with KV amla oil blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2013)

Used a little squirt of: Afroveda's Shikakai Hair Oil


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Oct 26, 2013)

Just cowashed my hair and massaged my scalp with jbco


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 26, 2013)

Been experimenting with making Ayurvedic conditioner cream to use as a wash out and leave-in moisturizing conditioning treatment. I've been using one I made earlier this week, and my hair hasn't been this moisturized/conditioned in quite some time . Planning to make another batch using tea and oils both infused with Amla, fenugreek, bhringaraj, brahmi, hibiscus, horsetail, and nettle. Here's the formulation for anyone interested. Be sure to check your pH in your tea. The hibiscus is acidic, so it should bring your tea to a pH of between 4.5-5.5, which will be the final ph of your conditioner. Enjoy! 

 Instructions:   

Weigh out the BTMS, oils, and cetyl alcohol in a heat proof container, then put into a double boiler. Weigh out the water and humectant in a heat proof container, and put that into the double boiler. Heat both to 70C. Remove both from heat, pour the contents of one container into the other, and mix well with a hand mixer or stick blender. When the temperature reaches below 45C, add the essential or fragrance oil, and preservative. Spoon into a jar and let cool with the lid off to avoid condensation.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 26, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Been experimenting with making Ayurvedic conditioner cream to use as a wash out and leave-in moisturizing conditioning treatment. I've been using one I made earlier this week, and my hair hasn't been this moisturized/conditioned in quite some time . Planning to make another batch using tea and oils both infused with Amla, fenugreek, bhringaraj, brahmi, hibiscus, horsetail, and nettle. Here's the formulation for anyone interested. Be sure to check your pH in your tea. The hibiscus is acidic, so it should bring your tea to a pH of between 4.5-5.5, which will be the final ph of your conditioner. Enjoy!



You are serious business. .I wish I could subscribe to a person,  i'd hate to miss one of your posts


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 26, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> You are serious business. .I wish I could subscribe to a person,  i'd hate to miss one of your posts



@ Nix08

Awe, thanks! I haven't found a store bought product that gave me what I needed for my hair, so I decided to start making my own so I could get the good stuff without all the extra junk. Once you have the right equipment (kitchen scale, two Pyrex measuring cups, and a stick blender) and supplies (BTMS for your emulsifier/conditioner and Cetyl alcohol for your thickener/ moisturizer to start) everything else you add is straight from your kitchen or local grocer. I do want to get some panthenol, and then I'll be really set. No more buying store bought conditioners or lotions for me  

I have a Pinterest page dedicated to recipes and tutorials that I've collected.

http://www.pinterest.com/myishananton/dyi-beauty/


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 26, 2013)

Perfect MyAngelEyez~C~U I'm now following you


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 26, 2013)

Used Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade on my scalp, HH Liquid Gold Cake Batter on length of twists, sealed with sunflower oil, and Hairveda Almond Glaze on the ends.


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 26, 2013)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> @ Nix08
> 
> Awe, thanks! I haven't found a store bought product that gave me what I needed for my hair, so I decided to start making my own so I could get the good stuff without all the extra junk. Once you have the right equipment (kitchen scale, two Pyrex measuring cups, and a stick blender) and supplies (BTMS for your emulsifier/conditioner and Cetyl alcohol for your thickener/ moisturizer to start) everything else you add is straight from your kitchen or local grocer. I do want to get some panthenol, and then I'll be really set. No more buying store bought conditioners or lotions for me
> 
> ...



Wow that board is like a gold mine  You say all I need to start is " (kitchen scale, two Pyrex measuring cups, and a stick blender) and supplies (BTMS for your emulsifier/conditioner and Cetyl alcohol for your thickener/ moisturizer to start) " .  Maybe that will be my 2014 obsession, God knows I go from one obsession to the next


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 26, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> Wow that board is like a gold mine  You say all I need to start is " (kitchen scale, two Pyrex measuring cups, and a stick blender) and supplies (BTMS for your emulsifier/conditioner and Cetyl alcohol for your thickener/ moisturizer to start) " .  Maybe that will be my 2014 obsession, God knows I go from one obsession to the next



Nix08, it's definitely become my new obsession, lol.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 27, 2013)

I used NJoy's oil on scalp and massaged.  Day 6 is done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2013)

Using Mizani Night-time Rx


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 27, 2013)

Used my fenugreek infused oil on my hair as part of my dc.  

Will do a scalp massage later with my ayurvedic blend.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 27, 2013)

Massaging scalp with The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 27, 2013)

I used NJoy's oil. Day 7 is complete.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 27, 2013)

I've been using HH Liquid Gold Cake Batter as my leave in after washing. Love it!!! 

On my scalp between washes, I've been using either Peppermint Pomade or Claudie's Grandma Louise pomade. 

Sealing is HTN Oil or KeraVada oil


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Oct 27, 2013)

Scalp massage with my Ayurvedic oil, moisturized length with conditioning cream, banded n tied up for bed.


----------



## Lita (Oct 27, 2013)

Just spritz with Yucca mist & put Darcy's Coco whip on the length...LN pomade on the ends.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2013)

Used diluted Njoys oil on my scalp prior to my DC. 

Used my crisco whip on my hair for the first time. I'm way too heavy handed  But I think I like it. It is definitely like a whip versus a cream. 

I also put grease on my ends before I twisted it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2013)

Still using - Mizani Night-time Rx and a drop of KeraVada's Hibiscus Hair Oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Wash day:* Used Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie sealed with sunflower oil, and a little Hairveda Almond Glaze on the ends as well as HH Mango Cloud on some of the ends.

I don't know how I never tried the Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie. It is good for my hair. I need to start getting back to thick creams instead of messing around with these hair lotion type things. I might have finer strands, but they are 4b and need creamy moisturizers. One of the first things I ever loved in my hair was Elasta QP Mango & Olive Oil Moisturizer...also Cantu Shea Butter. I need to get back to stuff like this.


----------



## Lita (Oct 28, 2013)

Applied Njois Creations Coconut Cream Hairdress on my scalp..it's so smooth/smells good too...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 29, 2013)

I spritzed HTN Follicle Mist onto scalp and followed with KV Amla oil.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 29, 2013)

WHEW! I haven't posted here in a while....

I LCOB'ed my hair using:

L- Claudies Hair Tea Spritz
C- Darcy's Botanicals Moisturizing Hair Whip
O- Gleau Oil
B- Hairitage Hydrations Black Coffee Butter

MY HAIR FEELS A-M-A-Z-I-N-G! Definite power combo!


----------



## DoDo (Oct 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> WHEW! I haven't posted here in a while....
> 
> I LCOB'ed my hair using:
> 
> ...



That method sounds hot! I will definitely be borrowing this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2013)

Using: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> WHEW! I haven't posted here in a while....  I LCOB'ed my hair using:  L- Claudies Hair Tea Spritz C- Darcy's Botanicals Moisturizing Hair Whip O- Gleau Oil B- Hairitage Hydrations Black Coffee Butter  MY HAIR FEELS A-M-A-Z-I-N-G! Definite power combo![/QUOTE
> 
> EnExitStageLeft, how often do you find you need to do this?   I would imagine your hair stays moisturizer for awhile.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 29, 2013)

Rozlewis

I do it at least 3-4 times a week. In between then i do a standard M&S and heavy seal my ends.

I really don't have too in the summer,but in fall/winter i do it anyway.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Oct 29, 2013)

DoDo said:


> That method sounds hot! I will definitely be borrowing this!



DoDo

Let me know how it works out for ya. My hair adores it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 29, 2013)

Can I just say again that I'm really feeling this Curl Enhancing Smoothie? Wow! It would be my only leave in product for sure...if I didn't like to um....rotate for *ahem* research purposes and stuff. 

On Blk Friday I will pick up some heavier creams (Darcy's Hair Whip, Bee Mine Luscious etc).

Any other suggestions? 

*Will repost in the PJ Haven...I mean the Use 1 Buy 1 Challenge thread.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 29, 2013)

Used HH jar of joe for my morning seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2013)

Used: Marie Dean's Baobab Hair Oil in Juicy Mango.  Will also use Mizani Night-time Rx


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 30, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Can I just say again that I'm really feeling this Curl Enhancing Smoothie? Wow! It would be my only leave in product for sure...if I didn't like to um....rotate for *ahem* research purposes and stuff.   On Blk Friday I will pick up some heavier creams (Darcy's Hair Whip, Bee Mine Luscious etc).  Any other suggestions?  *Will repost in the PJ Haven...I mean the Use 1 Buy 1 Challenge thread.



I like Donna Marie's Super Buttercream for winter.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 30, 2013)

Spritzed my braids with Claudie's braid spray and sealed with SSI Exotic Amazon Herbal Pomade.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 30, 2013)

Refreshed my hair 3 days after wash day with HH Mango Colada and sealed with Mango Cloud. Love this combo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2013)

Using: Mizani's Night-time Rx


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 30, 2013)

So far HH horsetail butter is working ok, but it might need to be colder for me to enjoy it.


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 30, 2013)

Spritzed bun and sealed edges with Haitian black castor oil.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 30, 2013)

A lot of people say do not grease your scalp but I'm really beginning to think that my scalp loves it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2013)

Will use a dab of Mizani Night-time


----------



## Nix08 (Oct 30, 2013)

Scalp massage with my own ayurvedic oil blend and applied some to the length of my hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 30, 2013)

I applied NJoy's oil to scalp. M&S with Claudie's Satin moisturized and SSI Exotic Amazon pomade.


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 30, 2013)

DoDo said:


> That method sounds hot! I will definitely be borrowing this!



I tried it tonight and my hair loved it. Detangling was a breeze. I used:
Water and olive oil mix
Oyin honey Dew?
Shea butter whipped with coconut oil
And I felt the tangles melt. Im gonna see how my hair feels tomorrow and then take it from there.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 31, 2013)

Smiley79 said:


> A lot of people say do not grease your scalp but I'm really beginning to think that my scalp loves it!



What's the diff you notice on your scalp?

I don't grease my scalp per se. However I seal with it and it inevitably gets on my scalp indirectly.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2013)

Used Mizani's Night-time


----------



## Smiley79 (Oct 31, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> What's the diff you notice on your scalp?
> 
> I don't grease my scalp per se. However I seal with it and it inevitably gets on my scalp indirectly.
> 
> ...


 
Well I've always had very dry scalp so it feels real good to apply the grease directly on and i notice it even softens my coarse roots. I do it every few days or as needed. Last night it i did it with my whipped shea butter and coconut oil. My scalp and hair were in heaven. 

Update: I tried that L.C.B. (?) method and my hair feels great this morning. Thank you EnExitStageLeft


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 1, 2013)

My twists are still very moisturized after the combo of Shea Moisture CES, refreshed with HH Mango Colada, sealed with Mango Cloud. 

Beamodel, how is your son's hair after the CES?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2013)

Will use a 'dab' of Mizani Night-time


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2013)

Doing an Overnight Oil Soak with: N'Joi CreationS Ayurvedic Hair Oil


----------



## DoDo (Nov 1, 2013)

Last night applied extra virgin coconut oil all over my braids. This always leaves my hair soft and sheeny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2013)

Used: Kizuri Beauty's Olive & Shea Moisturizing Hair Creme


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 2, 2013)

Applied The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade


----------



## divachyk (Nov 2, 2013)

I hate I missed Marie Dean's flash sale. Need some argan. Been using that almost daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2013)

divachyk

Yeah, I was able to re-up on the Argan, Baobab and will be trying her Jojoba one for the 1st time.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> Yeah, I was able to re-up on the Argan, Baobab and will be trying her Jojoba one for the 1st time.



I was tempted to ask her would she honor the sale but didn't IDareT'sHair. No other argan compares. I can't wait to hear your review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2013)

divachyk

I've purchased the Argan & the Baobab several times before.  

It will be my 1st time trying her new Jojoba.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2013)

Pulled out QB's Burdock Root Hair Crème.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

Used: KeraVada's Black Coffee Hair Oil (Pumpkin Spice)


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2013)

Used HH Mango Colada underneath Shea Moisture CES, with Hairveda Almond Glaze to twist.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2013)

I think this crisco, AVG whip may work for me. Even when I'm heavy handed my hair isn't overly greasy.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 3, 2013)

Did a scalp massage last night with a "hair grease" mix of my Ayurvedic oil, coconut oil, palm oil and a bit of Shea butter, then brushed it through to ends. Prepping for wash day today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

Using QB's Burdock Root Hair Creme


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 3, 2013)

Using The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

@Rozlewis

You may also like: Kizuri Beauty's Olive & Shea Moisture Crème. It would make a nice heavy Crème for Winter. 

Very nice.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...vpMeK-Xi9Sh6DTGUi3NdLog&bvm=bv.55819444,d.dmg


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2013)

Used a Drop of Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor.


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 3, 2013)

I just had my hair done, and find myself thinking of the next oil concoction I'm gonna drench my hair with and bun... I'm can't even enjoying my new do, thinking of oiling.. help!!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 3, 2013)

Used Mizani H20 to calm some stretching breakage


----------



## SunySydeofLyfe (Nov 3, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Used Mizani H20 to calm some stretching breakage



I did the same thing last night. How many nights will you use it? Did you use anything before applying it or after?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2013)

Using a dab of QB Burdock Root and a drop of KeraVada's Nettle Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2013)

Used: Rosemary Hair Creme


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 4, 2013)

I applied KV Amla mix oil to scalp, spritzed braids with Claudie's braid spray under plastic cap and satin scarf.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 4, 2013)

Mosturized and sealed with gleau oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Nov 4, 2013)

Moisturized with TPS ceramoist.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 4, 2013)

Moisturizer with Bee Mine Déjà Hair Milk, sealed with Jardin oil.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 5, 2013)

Reset my blown out braid out with Bask Palm Tapioca. 

Took down my plaits this morning with a bit of murumuru butter emulsified in my hands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2013)

Using: Rosemary Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2013)

Will use: Marie Dean's Baobab Hair Oil (Juicy Mango) with my Leave-In, and a Dab of Herbs Matter Rosemary Hair Crème after my Hair Dries.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 5, 2013)

Moisturizing nightly with homemade leave-in and sealing with homemade oil/butter blend. Easy style of choice for the past week: banded ponytail. Feeling really style lazy, lol. Hair is moisturized n feeling good though.


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 5, 2013)

havent been in here forever

but i've been oiling up a storm lately.  

just having an oil fest.  lol

have a mix of castor, apricot, coconut, extra virgin olive oils

been oiling the scalp & hair, then covering it with plastic for a while...then condition rinsing at night.  

the other night, i decided to try some regular ol shortening (not crisco, it's the spectrum brand which is just palm oil with nothing else added).  i added that to moisturizer (shea moisture stuff) and mixed it.  i like it so far.  ((nods))


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 5, 2013)

Oil rinsed during my cowash 
Sealed with rbo and gleau.


----------



## toaster (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Ladies!

I made an oil mix (grapeseed, castor, sweet almond, vitamin e, and safflower) and I've been using it over conditioner when I deep condition and under my leave in when I'm bunning.

I also bought the Pomade Shop Peppermint Pomade and I've applied it my scalp twice.

How often are you ladies applying sulfur products to the scalp?


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 5, 2013)

I am trying to up my moisture game for the winter. Tonight I moisturized with Bee Mine Hair Milk and sealed with a mix of JBCO and GSO. My hair feels right.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 5, 2013)

@toaster

I do a couple weeks on and a couple weeks off.  Any more than that starts to make my scalp tender.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 5, 2013)

I just used a little KeraVada Amla Brahmi Fenugreek


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 6, 2013)

Massaged scalp with MN/Peppermint Pomade, refreshed with HH Liquid Gold Cake Batter, HH Carrot Cake Frosting. Yum...


----------



## Lita (Nov 6, 2013)

Been going spritz crazy HH big city punch,applied Darcy's cocoa whip,HH hemp pomade on lower length & Duafe naturals Amla frosting on my scalp.,I like it as a sealant too..Smells nice as well..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DoDo (Nov 6, 2013)

Used only coconut oil on half my hair and coconut oil and qhemet burdock root butter creme on the other half to prepare it for cowashing.

I like the straight coconut oil side better, its silkier feeling. Will cowash later, hopefully I don't chicken out and finally do this wash and go I have been planning. I'm scurred.

I love how I wasn't too "scurred" to purchase wash and go products though...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2013)

Used: Herbs Matter Rosemary Hair Creme


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 6, 2013)

Oiled my scalp (massage) and hair with my ayurvedic oil blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2013)

Currently using: The Pomade Shop's Rosemary Pomade (in Vanilla)


----------



## DoDo (Nov 7, 2013)

Used Oyin hair Dew last night to bump up moisture.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 7, 2013)

toaster said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I made an oil mix (grapeseed, castor, sweet almond, vitamin e, and safflower) and I've been using it over conditioner when I deep condition and under my leave in when I'm bunning.
> 
> ...



Every other night toaster


----------



## toaster (Nov 7, 2013)

Froreal3 IDareT'sHair thanks for the info! I'm about to cowash and will apply my oil mix to my hair after I rinse the conditioner. Will apply the peppermint pomade to my scalp (love the tingly feeling) and then use my new HH products: liquid gold cake butter and frothy caramel frappaccino butter.

I just opened the HH products but they look and smell delicious. I keep checking her site to see if there's a sale up today.


----------



## toaster (Nov 7, 2013)

First impressions:

The HH Liquid Gold Cake Batter was very smooth in my hands when I rubbed the product together but almost felt rough when I applied it to my hair. I usually use the DB Sweet Cocoa Curl Cream as a leave-in which has a LOT of slip and quite a bit of moisture. The HH product I could tell was providing moisture to my hair and ends, I just have to get used to the lack of curl clumpage and hang time the DB product provides. I'm just bunning so it doesn't really matter.

The HH Caramel Frappaccino Butter felt a little gritty when I scooped it out, but immediately emulsified in my hair. It felt soooo smooth and went on my hair like a charm. I don't think I've ever used butters (previously grew my natural hair to hip length, cut to ear length, and now I'm apl) so I wasn't sure what to expect. My hair felt lighter than it usually does because I normally use the DB Coiling Gel over the DB leave in, which provides some weight to my hair. I mostly use the gel to get a smooth bun and because my hair is SUPER easy to detangle whenever I cowash afterwards but I'm willing to give this butter a try.

Although my hair felt very light and uber moisturized my bun feels heavier than normal, and I quite like it. I used a bit more of the butter to smooth my hair up and applied to peppermint pomade to my scalp and edges as usual.

Sorry, that was a novel!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2013)

Will use a tiny drop of The Pomade Shop's Rosemary Pomade (Vanilla)


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 7, 2013)

Oiled scalp with my KV Nettle in Pumkin Spice  and moisturized my length with B.A.S.K. Palm Tapioca Pudding.  Haven't used this in forever and can't understand why.  It is incredible!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 8, 2013)

Used Pomade Shop Peppermint Pomade/MN mix on scalp. Hh Espressoself on length, sealed with Hh Caramel Frapp Butter. Feels very nice.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 8, 2013)

Oiled scalp with Njoy oil after spritzing with tea mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2013)

Using: The Pomade Shop's Rosemary Pomade


----------



## toaster (Nov 8, 2013)

All buttered up with my HH products. Won't do my hair again until Sunday.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 8, 2013)

Gonna prepoo with some coconut oil.


----------



## Lita (Nov 8, 2013)

Spritz with Hairatage Hydration big city punch & applied pomade shop peppermint pomade on edges,Darcy's sweet cocoa lotion on length..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm all late and ish. Anyway I'm going to pre poo with coconut oil tonight and wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 8, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with jbco and the length with coconut oil


----------



## DoDo (Nov 9, 2013)

Drenched my hair with coconut oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 9, 2013)

DoDo said:


> Drenched my hair with coconut oil.



Ditto. ..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2013)

Used Marie Dean's Baobab Hair Oil (Juicy Mango) with my Leave In.  

After my Hair dried I used a dab of Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Hair Crème.


----------



## felic1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Soaked my  hair with coconut and olive oil with a bioinfusion critical care masque jar and went under the steamer


----------



## divachyk (Nov 9, 2013)

divachyk said:


> Gonna prepoo with some coconut oil.



I got fancy and even soaked my scalp with broccoli seed oil in addition to using coconut on the length.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 9, 2013)

Making fenugreek oil and an ayurvedic oil blend.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 9, 2013)

Wash day: Used HH LGCB and sealed with HH Carrot Frosting. Yum.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 9, 2013)

Massaged scalp with Pomade Shop Coffee Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2013)

Nix08 divachyk  Look at Ya'll Lookin' All Bun-A-Licious!  :lovedrool:

Good Job Ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2013)

Using: Camille Rose's Ajani Hair Balm


----------



## divachyk (Nov 10, 2013)

IDareT'sHair,  buns are an acne girl's staple style! That's actually how/why I started bunning -- in an effort to clear up my face. It just became a way of life since then. 

I will scalp massage with Jar of Joe tonight.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 10, 2013)

The only buns that I actually 'like' on me are high buns...but they require more manipulating than I like so I don't do them too often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2013)

Nix08 divachyk

Well Ya'll both put your foot all up in them Buns.

High....Low They are Bun-Tastic!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 11, 2013)

FYI Ladies!  Costco has two liters of Grape Seed Oil for $9.79.  Also, it's a nice green color like Napa Valley Naturals.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nix08 divachyk
> 
> Well Ya'll both put your foot all up in them Buns.
> 
> High....Low They are Bun-Tastic!



Agreed


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with dilute NJoy's Growth Oil and baggied for 30 minutes prior to starting my wash regimen. Detangled with a mix of oils and AVG. Didn't realize how well that works on my hair. 

I sealed with the crisco/avg mix. I need to seal with just the crisco to see how that works. Not sure if my hair likes avg enough to use it after my final rinse.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 11, 2013)

Woohoo, my order from The Pomade Shop arrives tomorrow/ Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 11, 2013)

Massaged in Sprout yesterday and will massage in my growth oil today.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 11, 2013)

Do anyone know of a good pomade for itchy scalp? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 11, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Oiled my scalp with dilute NJoy's Growth Oil and baggied for 30 minutes prior to starting my wash regimen. Detangled with a mix of oils and AVG. Didn't realize how well that works on my hair.  I sealed with the crisco/avg mix. I need to seal with just the crisco to see how that works. Not sure if my hair likes avg enough to use it after my final rinse.



Are you using regular crisco? If so, I could only imagine that it seals amazing!! Very interesting, not sure why I never heard about crisco for hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Nov 11, 2013)

[USER=382627 said:
			
		

> MayaNatural[/USER];19226335]Are you using regular crisco? If so, I could only imagine that it seals amazing!! Very interesting, not sure why I never heard about crisco for hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yes just regular crisco. I tried it mixed with AVG but I think I should just use it straight. My hair isn't crazy about oils but the crisco is light enough that it doesn't seem to mind. 

There was a thread or two on crisco for hair either early this year or last year.


----------



## toaster (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday I oiled my scalp with TPS Peppermint Pomade and moisturized and sealed my hair with HH Liquid Gold Cake Batter and the Caramel Frapp Butter. Oh! Also used my oil mix on wet naked hair first.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 11, 2013)

Will oil my scalp and hair with my fresh batch of ayurvedic oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sealed with EVOCO and AP miracle growth oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> *Do anyone know of a good pomade for itchy scalp? Thanks in advance.*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
MayaNatural

Darcy Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint
Komaza Hair Care Scalp Butter

Both are Excellent!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2013)

Using: Camille Rose's Ajani Hair Balm


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 11, 2013)

Scalp massage with ayurvedic oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 12, 2013)

I applied NJoy's oil to scalp massaged.


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 12, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Yes just regular crisco. I tried it mixed with AVG but I think I should just use it straight. My hair isn't crazy about oils but the crisco is light enough that it doesn't seem to mind.  There was a thread or two on crisco for hair either early this year or last year.



Thank you!! I will search for it.. I think oil might be the reason for my itchy scalp.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 12, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MayaNatural  Darcy Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Komaza Hair Care Scalp Butter  Both are Excellent!



Thank you so much!!! I will check them both out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Used Hairveda Whipped Cream Ends, sealed with HH Carrot Frosting (ran out of Liquid Gold Cake Batter  )


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2013)

Used Camille Rose Ajani Hair Balm


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2013)

Will use: Marie Dean's Baobab Hair Oil (Juicy Mango) with my Leave-In.

After it dries?  Maybe QB's Burdock Root or right back to CR's Ajani Hair Balm?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2013)

Did a B-O

QB's Burdock Root Hair Crème and ED JBCO.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 12, 2013)

Oil rinsed,  Sealed with rbo and gleau.  

Also used rosehip oil and rbo on my face.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 12, 2013)

Cowashed with CJ Daily Fix. Then moisturized with Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier, twisted with Komaza Califia Pudding, and sealed with B.A.S.K. Plantain Spice Warming Butter. My hair smells so good.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 12, 2013)

Will massage sprout into my scalp. Hope it lasts until my joj comes.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 12, 2013)

Last night I massaged with PBN Sapote oil. It was soooo thick and I was worried my hair would be a hot mess today. Nope! My ng is so soft. Is drenching the hair in oil what I've been missing all this time?


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 12, 2013)

I massaged my pomade from The Pomade Shop that I just received. It smelled so good. Nice consistency and not too greasy. I'll give it some time amd see how it goes. I've been using my own whipped shea butter with coconut oil and  essential oils and I really like it, so let's see if these pomades will take its place.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 13, 2013)

Massages my Pomade Shop Peppermint Pomade mixed with MN into scalp. Moisturized my twists with Hairveda Whipped Cream Ends and sealed with HH Carrot Frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2013)

Using: QB's Burdock Root


----------



## toaster (Nov 13, 2013)

Last night I took my bun down, spritzed my hair with a little water, and sealed with HH's Caramel Frapp Butter.

After my morning workout I will cowash, apply my oil mix on damp hair, leave in HH's Liquid Gold, and seal with HH's Caramel Frapp Butter. Again. I'm on a roll with these products and will probably switch it up when my new HH products come or other BF purchases come. Whichever comes first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2013)

toaster

Very nice Review Ms. Lady!


----------



## toaster (Nov 14, 2013)

IDareT'sHair Thank you! I can't take from the boards without trying to give a little back. And after BF I'm sure I'll have tons of products to review. Can't wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2013)

toaster

Very Nice.  

I enjoyed reading your review.  Keep up the Good Work Ms. Lady!


----------



## youwillrise (Nov 14, 2013)

so, for the past few days (3 or 4), ive only been using oil in my moisture regimen...well, i'll condition my hair, rinse and then i'll just use my oil mix (castor, extra virgin coconut, extra virgin olive & apricot) to seal the water in.  it's been working really well.  i was kinda "eh" about trying it at first because ive done it before (some years back) and my hair wasnt having the whole oil only thing (no creams/lotions/leave-in sprays)...but for some reason, this time...my hair's been feeling great.  

hmmm...is it a fluke?  or will it last?  LOL

i'm just trying to make things a little simpler.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 14, 2013)

Used a little sunflower seed under HV Whipped Creme Ends and HV Almond Glaze on the ends.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 14, 2013)

Just received my order from Barry Fletcher Glo n Grow pomade and hair oil!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 14, 2013)

Been rotating Sprout and my Njoy oil...


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 14, 2013)

Still using Oils as my only leave in, love being greasy... Castor, coconut, almond, hemp, grapeseed, sunflower, safflower.. I love you all lil buddies


----------



## soonergirl (Nov 14, 2013)

Still using Oils as my only leave in, love being greasy... Castor, coconut, almond, hemp, grapeseed, sunflower, safflower.. I love you all lil buddies


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2013)

Using Camille Rose Ajani Hair Growth Balm


----------



## toaster (Nov 15, 2013)

My hair is oiled, creamed, and buttered up and my scalp is tingling from the peppermint pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2013)

Used: Marie Deans Baobab Oil (Juicy Mango) with My Leave-In.

Will use DB's Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Crème after my Hair Dries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2013)

Using: Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 16, 2013)

Used The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 16, 2013)

Detangled/prepooed with coconut oil.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 16, 2013)

Prepooing with sunflower oil/peppermint EO/thyme EO/tea tree under my leave in.











Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 16, 2013)

I did an overnight with KeraVada Coffee and Hibiscus oils.

Last night, I used HH Liquid Gold Cake Batter as leave in, sealed with Kahve Oil


I used a little Peppermint Pomade on scalp before work tonight


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 16, 2013)

Oil rinsed. 
Sealed with rbo and gleau.
Added hibiscus powder to the fenugreek powder infused rice bran oil for a nice blend of hibiscus and fenugreek rbo.  I'll probably strain it next week or put it in the crock pot double broiler style tomorrow.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 17, 2013)

My twistout was humidity bombed, so I moisturized with BASK palm tapioca, sealed with BASK plantain spice warming butter, and bunned.  



Posted from my shower...while peeing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2013)

Using: a dab of DB E&M Scalp Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2013)

Used: The Pomade Shop's Rosemary Pomade (Vanilla)


----------



## faithVA (Nov 18, 2013)

Used Hairveda's Whipped Ends Cream for my twist out today. Has very little hold but it is nice and soft. I'm learning that certain leave-ins work for me on wet or damp hair and other leave-ins work better on dry hair or to be layered over another leave-in. 

I also found someone to sell me their Qhemet BRBC. That is the only moisturizer I have found to work for me so will make that a staple while I test out others.


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 18, 2013)

Infusing oils with powder makes it so easy  I completed my fenugreek oil that I added hibiscus powder to and some sesame oil.  So it's ricebran and sesame oil infused with hibiscus and fenugreek powder.  I plan on doing an oiling tonight


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 18, 2013)

Used Hairveda Whipped Crème Ends sealed with HH Carrot Frosting on one side...and HH Mango Colada sealed with Mango Cloud on the other.  I smell like desert.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 18, 2013)

Using The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2013)

Got my new Pomade from Afroveda today: Bhringaraj Herbal Growth Balm.  

It's still in the testing/production phase for Afroveda.

btw:  It stanks.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, what does it smell like?  I want to order some bhringraj powder.  It's suppose to be the best for preventing hair fall and loss etc.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2013)

@MileHighDiva

Rotten Eggs. 

I had ordered x2 but they only sent x1. 

I just asked for a Refund for the 2nd Jar.

_Castor Seed Oil, Soybean Oil infused with Amala Extract, Bhringaraj Exact, Bramhi, Rosemary, Comfrey Root, Stinging Nettle, Basil, Passionflower, Sulfur, Candeila Wax, Beeswax, Hibiscus Exact, Peppermint Essential Oil, Tea Tree Essential Oil, Lavender Essential Oil _


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @MileHighDiva
> 
> Rotten Eggs.
> 
> ...



Rotten eggs, sounds yucky!  I wonder if the bhringraj what's making it stink...

I'll wait for someone that has used the powder to report on the smell, before I order it.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2013)

MileHighDiva

Or do you think it could be the 'type' of Sulfur they used?  

I have several products with Sulfur (MSM), but nothing that ever smelled this bad.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 18, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

IDK, but you know me and my sensitive nose has to do a full fledged investigation about the smell of the maka/bhringraj now.   I pray it's the MSM, come to think of it the Maxi Hair supplements I used to take stank real bad, but not like rotten eggs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2013)

MileHighDiva

I keep smelling my hair and the scent doesn't 'linger', but if possible, I still would like a Refund for that 2nd Jar.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 18, 2013)

^^if you don't like the smell and they didn't send the complete order, I'd get my :dollar: back...


----------



## Lita (Nov 18, 2013)

The AfroVeda growth balm,the rotten egg smell is the type of sulfur they used..

*I have used every kind of sulfur..Bhringara oil smells bad,not like rotten eggs..Just strong..Bhringaraj powder smells like hay,not eggs..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Nov 18, 2013)

The sulfur for horses,smells like this..The one I used way back when..It worked fast too..Couldn't take the scent.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Lita, I was like  if it was the bhringraj/maka causing the rotten egg smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2013)

Lita

Thanks Lita for that overview on Sulfur.  

Learned a lot from your very brief review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2013)

Lita said:


> *The AfroVeda growth balm,the rotten egg smell is the type of sulfur they used..*
> 
> **I have used every kind of sulfur..Bhringara oil smells bad,not like rotten eggs..Just strong..*Bhringaraj powder smells like hay,not eggs..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

I thought so (about the Sulfur), but it is down on the List.  So, it is very Skrong.



Lita said:


> The sulfur for horses,smells like this..*The one I used way back when..It worked fast too..*Couldn't take the scent.
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Good to know


----------



## IronButterfly (Nov 18, 2013)

Oil massaged my scalp with KV Fenugreek oil (Cucumber Melon).  Getting ready to moisturize my length with SD Mocha Milk and seal with AV Cocolatte Moisturizing Hair Cream.  Already had my melatonin, so good night and good luck!


----------



## toaster (Nov 18, 2013)

This morning I oiled my scalp and buttered my hair for a bun. Tonight I lightly wet my hair, applied my leave in and butter to practice my twist out method.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2013)

Used: Afroveda's newly formulated Growth Balm


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 19, 2013)

Applied MHC honey hair creme to the length of my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2013)

Using: Marie Dean's Baobab Hair Oil (Juicy Mango) with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries: Afroveda's Bhringagaj Growth Balm


----------



## toaster (Nov 19, 2013)

Tomorrow after I rinse my conditioner out I'm going to try the LCO method. I've been using the LOC method and my hair feels very moisturized the first night, but dry the second night. I can't decide if the LCO would be better for me, or if my hair just doesn't agree with the HH Liquid Gold Cake Batter leave in.

I did order the Soultanicals Knot Sauce (on November 1...) and I received a shipping notice yesterday (electronic, my package has not been sent to the PO yet...) so hopefully that will come soon and I can try the LOC with a different leave in.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 20, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> Applied *MHC honey hair creme* to the length of my hair



lisanaturally How do you like this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

Used Darcy's Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 20, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> lisanaturally How do you like this?



I love it! It smells so yummy and leaves my hair really shiny when I apply it. I'm transitioning and I'm only 8 wks. post and everything makes my texlaxed hair hard  but it keeps my new growth soft and moisturized.


----------



## toaster (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah, the HH Liquid Gold just doesn't work for me. It goes on too rough and doesn't have enough moisture. The Caramel Frapp works well for me, and I'm still excited about the other HH products I have on the way, but this is not the leave in for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

Using: Marie Dean's Illipe 3 n 1 Crème and a little KV Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 20, 2013)

Rosemary Pomade on scalp and KV oil on length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

@Brownie518

I'm liking the KV Neem in Dreamsicle. I think I like Dreamsicle better than Raspberry Vanilla.

 Raspberry Vanilla is my 'least' favorite of the scents I've tried.

 It's not 'bad' but the other ones are better.


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I love Dreamsicle and Cotton Candy. Ill be getting more in those scents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

@Brownie518

Yeah, you said Dreamsicle was good. 

 I like:
Cotton Candy
Warm Vanilla
Dreamsicle
Pumpkin Spice

(in no particular order)

 I'm wondering if I should get another Coffee Oil?


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 20, 2013)

Cotton candy is flipping awesome. I want to try warm vanilla. I hope it smells good. 

Brownie518 IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

Beamodel

I like Warm Vanilla.  It's very faint.  So, it's not overly Vanilla-y or anything.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I like Warm Vanilla.  It's very faint.  So, it's not overly Vanilla-y or anything.



Ummm I want it to be duo pow wow like how the cotton candy is. CC lingers. I might just stick with two more oils both in CC scent   

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2013)

Beamodel

I'll definitely get a Pumpkin Spice and something else.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel  I'll definitely get a Pumpkin Spice and something else.



IDareT'sHair

I might try that scent then. Maybe hibiscus in pumpkin. Fenugreek in cotton candy again


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 20, 2013)

Brownie518 Beamodel IDareT'sHair Have you ladies tried the sweet honeysuckle or cucumber melon? I want something light that lingers. Not like the trigger thick scents.

ETA: I know someone did but I can't remember who it was that has the cucumber melon.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 21, 2013)

Did the LOC method with Cantu Shea butter leave in, coconut oil and MHC honey hair creme. My hair is so moisturized I love it, I hope it holds up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2013)

Babygrowth

Nope.  No Cucumber Melon. 

I don't even like BB&BW's Cucumber Melon so I had no desire to try that one.

I think folks in the KV Thread said it smells good.

Check there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2013)

Massaged in:
KeraVada's Neem Oil in Dreamsicle


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Nope.  No Cucumber Melon.
> 
> ...



Should've know there would have been a thread.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 21, 2013)

I massaged a little of KV amla oil mix to my nape and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2013)

Used: DB Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 22, 2013)

Massaged in TPS Rosemary Pomade. Will finish this up this week and move back to the Peppermint.


----------



## toaster (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm back to using DB Sweet Cocoa Cream as a leave-in. After I finish steaming I will LOC method with my oil mix, the DB leave in, and the HH caramel frapp. 

Working on my Black Friday list tis weekend.

ETA: My curls *plumped* for joy when I applied the DB leave in to wet hair. I'm ordering 5 from AveYou next week and won't be buying any more leave ins. My hair is not picky, so I can use pretty much any deep conditioner, oil, butter, or pomade, but apparently it really likes this leave in. It's pretty cost effective, it's never gone bad on me, and the CS from AveYou and DB is excellent so... I have my very first staple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2013)

toaster

Nice Review!  I

 recently bought x2 Cocoa Bean Hair Whip from AveYou.  Haven't tried it yet.

*excited*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2013)

Will use: Marie Dean's Baobab Hair Oil (Juicy Mango) with my Leave-In.  After my Hair Dries I may use QB's BRBC.


----------



## toaster (Nov 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair You're going to love it!! It's so moisturizing and it smells delicious. I'm so mad I missed that AveYou Flash Sale. I hope they have a BF sale...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2013)

toaster

Did they have a FLASH SALE??????..

I just bought it with some other stuff and used *FIVE *for 15% off and $1.00 shipping because it was over $50.00 (right at $50 actually).


----------



## toaster (Nov 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> toaster
> 
> Did they have a FLASH SALE??????..
> 
> I just bought it with some other stuff and used *FIVE *for 15% off and $1.00 shipping because it was over $50.00 (right at $50 actually).



I think so! I saw on Naturally Curly something about a flash sale for 40% off between 1 and 3:30 today. Of course I checked at like... 3:34. 

Oh... I just tried to link the forum to this post and realized it was from 2011. So, no... no flash sale.

SOrry!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2013)

@toaster

Girl.....You tryna' kill me!



#2011iwasthere


----------



## toaster (Nov 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair 

I almost gave myself whiplash looking at the post and then looking at the clock on my laptop!!!

Glad I double checked. I was going to be grumpy alllll day. Ugh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2013)

toaster

Girrrrl You know you can't be playin' with no PJ about no AveYou FLASH SALES.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Nov 22, 2013)

I seriously almost fell all the way out thinking that AVEYOU had a sale and I missed it. My heart can't take this.

Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 24, 2013)

toaster said:


> I'm back to using DB Sweet Cocoa Cream as a leave-in. After I finish steaming I will LOC method with my oil mix, the DB leave in, and the HH caramel frapp.
> 
> Working on my Black Friday list tis weekend.
> 
> ETA: My curls *plumped* for joy when I applied the DB leave in to wet hair. I'm ordering 5 from AveYou next week and won't be buying any more leave ins. My hair is not picky, so I can use pretty much any deep conditioner, oil, butter, or pomade, but apparently it really likes this leave in. It's pretty cost effective, it's never gone bad on me, and the CS from AveYou and DB is excellent so... I have my very first staple.





IDareT'sHair said:


> toaster
> 
> Nice Review!  I
> 
> ...



Cocoa Beam Smoothing Cream is really good. I used to add a little to water for a spray leave in. It smells nice...and you are right about not going bad. I had mine from last year's Blk Friday sale and just used the last bit a couple month ago. The Sweet Cocoa Bean Hair Whip is nice as well. Very creamy.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Used HH Espressoself! sealed with sunflower oil and HH Caramel Frapp Butter on the ends. This is nice. Espressoself is not bad. It's grown on me.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 24, 2013)

Coated hair in fractionated coconut oil. Reset my french braid. Hair is springy soft and sheeny.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 24, 2013)

@toaster

My heart skipped a beat when I seen the word's "Aveyou" "flash" and "sale" in the same sentence. LAWD I think I almost cried when you said we missed it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2013)

Used: The Pomade Shop's Rosemary Pomade


----------



## toaster (Nov 24, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft I didn't even look at the date. I saw the times and looked at my clock and started moping around my house. I'm so sorry to get you all riled up... but I'm SO glad we didn't actually miss a sale. Devastation all around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2013)

Used:  The Pomade Shop's Rosemary Pomade


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Nov 24, 2013)

Just oiled scalp with EVCO


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sealed in my leave in with EVOCO,  when im done drying ill moisturize with Barry Fletcher glo n grow pomade and seal that with BF moisturizing oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2013)

Used: DB Eucalyptus & Mint


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 25, 2013)

So I wore a twist out after applying Espressoself and sealing with Caramel Frapp the day before. My hair was dry by the end of the day with pretty dry ends. I had to refresh with Shea Moisture CES. I don't think this will be a repurchase. I have a whole 'nother bottle too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2013)

@Froreal3

You need to do a Swap of that other Bottle with somebody that likes it.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 25, 2013)

Massaged in The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## toaster (Nov 25, 2013)

Oiled my scalp TPS Peppermint Pomade, and did the LOC method with water, oil mix, DB's Sweet Cocoa Curl Cream and HH Caramel Frapp Butter.

My soultanicals is out for delivery so I'll use that tomorrow morning and then I'm headed home for Thanksgiving for a few days. Will use whatever products my mother (natural with a penchant for hair product shopping) has in her stash. Excited to try some new things!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2013)

toaster

So, did your ST'icals arrive?  Did you look at (smell everything)?


----------



## toaster (Nov 25, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

I wish! It still says "out for delivery" but it's after 6pm central time so I'm thinking it won't be delivered until tomorrow. I think the box is too big to fit in my box so they would have to drop it off with the apartment office and they're closed for the evening. Hopefully it's actually delivered tomorrow, but I won't be able to pick it up/ use it until Monday because I'll be out of town until Saturday evening.

My mother placed a Soultanicals order about 10 days ago and she's just hoping she gets it by Christmas. A lot of the YT reviews I've seen lately have mentioned slowwwww shipping, so I'm just going to relax and let it show up when it shows up. This won't stop me from buying from other vendors on BF. I like the handmade natural products, but that particular vendor has too many issues for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2013)

@toaster

WOW! I was hoping you'd get it. 

 Yeah, too many issues & excuses. 

Even if you liked/loved the stuff alladat is just too dramaful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2013)

Used: DB's Eucalyptus & Mint and a drop or 2 of KV's Coffee Oil


----------



## toaster (Nov 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair 

My shipping status now says: "Delivery status not updated". I don't know what's happening. Oh well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2013)

Getting ready to do my Hair.

Will use:
Marie Dean's Baobab Hair Oil in Juicy Mango

After my Hair Dries:
Mizani Night-time Rx


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2013)

Used TPS Peppermint Pomade mixed with MN on scalp, moisturized with a spray of water, some Shea Moisture CES, and sealed with HH Mango Cloud. Twists are in two braided buns. Hair feels great.


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 26, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with Bee mine serum mixed with JBCO and peppermintoil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 26, 2013)

massaged scalp with The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Oil.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Nov 26, 2013)

Froreal3

Is PBN Cupuacu Butter creamy or whipped?


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 26, 2013)

Used some KeraVada Amla Brahmi Fenugreek oil (in Cotton Candy!)


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 26, 2013)

RavenSR said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Is PBN Cupuacu Butter creamy or whipped?



It's a whipped Shea Butter consistency...not creamy. Like medium firm and emulsifies really well. RavenSR 

I won't repurchase because I just like butter cream type butters better.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 26, 2013)

Still using my Njoy oil. This is almost gone and then I will move on to a KV oil and MN mix with joj (I think)...


----------



## divachyk (Nov 27, 2013)

GHEing with evoo to give my hair a boost as it's feeling a little dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2013)

@divachyk

I'm glad I went to that Overnight Thread. 

 It made me pull out my Mizani Night-time to see if I can curb some of this Shedding.


----------



## toaster (Nov 27, 2013)

This morning I moisturized my hair with olive oil, Knot Today, and Cantu Coconut Curl Cream. When I get home I'll be buying about 5 of the Cantu products from walmart. Loving my bun today.

Will cowash tomorrow and try it again to make sure it's not a fluke.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 27, 2013)

I oiled my edges and nape with KV Amla oil mix.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 27, 2013)

I love Mizani night time and use it several times per week IDareT'sHair!


----------



## divachyk (Nov 27, 2013)

divachyk said:


> GHEing with evoo to give my hair a boost as it's feeling a little dry.



GHE rocks. Hair is feeling better and had zero breakage today. Will continue to GHE until next week -- hurrup TU!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

divachyk

Yeah, I'm glad I revisited that thread (for some strange reason).  I was looking for a Solution.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 28, 2013)

Refreshed my twists with a little water, and Shea Moisture CES. TPS Rosemary Pomade/MN mix on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

So Many Durn Sales!

My email is FULL of Sale Info!.....

Lawd.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2013)

Using: Annabelle's Scalp Rx (ETSY)

Jojoba Oil
Olive Oil
Kukui Oil
Grapeseed Oil
Almond Oil
Avocado Oil
Kokum Oil
Mango Oil
Calendua Oil
Carrot Oil
Cranberry Seed Oil
Hemp Seed Oil
Rose Hips Oil
Macadamia Oil
Meadowfoam Oil
Neem Oil
SeaBuckthorn Oil
Fragrance


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 28, 2013)

I M&S nape and edges with SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Creme and SSI Exotic Amazon Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

Will use: Marie Dean's Juicy Mango Baobab Hair Oil with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries - I'll use Mizani Night-time and a dab or 2 of KeraVada's Coffee Hair Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2013)

Massaged in: Annabelle's Scalp Rx (ETSY)


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 29, 2013)

I baggyd for a few hours with Darcys leave in and my EVOCO, GSO and hemp oil mix, then sealed with Marie Dean's Whipped olive and Tucuma butter


----------



## SEMO (Nov 30, 2013)

I may have found my holy grail oil.  Beautiful Curls Hydrating Curl Oil (I got it from a local health food store).  The consistency feels different from other oils I've tried.  It's very silky, and not heavy (like grapeseed oil mixed with a silicone serum).

*Ingredients*
West African sesame oil (sesamum indicum), shea leaf (butyrospermum parkii) infused sunflower oil (helianthus annuus), shea butter (butyrospermum parkii), virgin coconut oil (cocos nucifera), baobab oil (adansonia digitata), lavender essential oil, ylang ylang essential oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Nov 30, 2013)

Did an overnight with Trigger on scalp and KV Hibiscus in length


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 30, 2013)

Heavily oiled my hair overnight in prep for henna today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2013)

Using: Mizani Night-time


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2013)

Detangled with HH mango colada. Didn't seal but my hair feels sooo soft and smells sooo great. I love this stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> *Detangled with HH mango colada.* *Didn't seal but my hair feels sooo soft and smells sooo great. I love this stuff!*


 
Babygrowth

 A lot of her things, there are just no replacements.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> A lot of her things, there are just no replacements.



I know.  I'm stubborn but I'm sad because I really want her to calm down and take some responsibility. But I'm starting to feel some type a way about what I'm hearing.  I'm scared to read the fbook stuff and that thread is making my pressure rise!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I know. I'm stubborn but I'm sad because I really want her to calm down and take some responsibility. But I'm starting to feel some type a way about what I'm hearing. *I'm scared to read the fbook stuff and that thread is making my pressure rise!*



Babygrowth

Girl..I'm so glad I don't 'do' FB. 

 *my pressure is up too*

 I'm sad because my poor Thread got turned into a "Gate"...


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Girl..I'm so glad I don't 'do' FB.
> 
> ...



Lol. Its sad!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2013)

Used: Annabelle's Scalp Rx (ETSY)


----------



## toaster (Dec 1, 2013)

Haven't moisturized my hair since Thursday. I took my bun down and slathered it in some Darcy's Sweet Cocoa Curl Cream.

Tomorrow I'll try my Soultanicals...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 1, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> Girl..I'm so glad I don't 'do' FB.
> 
> ...



In a few weeks, nobody will know that it was temporarily a "Gate."  The people who traveled etc. for Thanksgiving will be back and none the wiser.

Plus, it's not your fault.


----------



## Lita (Dec 1, 2013)

Applied SM Yucca on my scalp & used HH soft coconut on my length,Happy Nappy Coffee brûlée on the length & sealed with LN apricot pomade.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## toaster (Dec 2, 2013)

Used the Soultanicals Kink Drink, Knot Sauce, and Marula Muru on my hair today. Will do a full first impressions review in the Soultanicals thread but as of now... not working for me on wet hair. At. All.

Also massaged some peppermint pomade onto my scalp. Love this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2013)

MileHighDiva

Thanks Girl. 

Since I don't 'do' FB, I didn't know any of this was popping off until somebody told me.

toaster

You give Great reviews so I'll be curios....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2013)

Used: Annabelle's Scalp Treatment today.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 2, 2013)

I need to start seriously participating.  I'm out of yarn braids for awhile and need to step my game all the way up!  

Last night - Used DB Coco Moisturizing Balm (I think it's called hair whip now) and Herb Matters Rosemary Pomade on my ends.  Then used HQS Greaseless moisture & PBN Cupacau Butter throughout my hair.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 2, 2013)

Re-discovering my hair's love of heavy sealing with lanolin that I mix with a EVOO to seal soaking wet hair. It stays oh-so-soft


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Babygrowth
> 
> Girl..I'm so glad I don't 'do' FB.
> 
> ...


Ooooo!! Whatchoo start IDareT'sHair! Ya'll know I love a good Gate!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2013)

DarkJoy

Stuff jumped all the way off in the Hairitage Hydrations Thread (Vendors/Sellers)

You see:  It all started with a Discount Code.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2013)

Using: MyHoneyChild's Buttery Soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> I need to start seriously participating. I'm out of yarn braids for awhile and need to step my game all the way up!
> 
> Last night - Used DB Coco Moisturizing Balm (I think it's called hair whip now) and *Herb Matters Rosemary Pomade on my ends. *Then used HQS Greaseless moisture & PBN Cupacau Butter throughout my hair.




Golden75

 I love this  What do you think about it?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DarkJoy
> 
> Stuff jumped all the way off in the Hairitage Hydrations Thread (Vendors/Sellers)
> 
> You see:  It all started with a Discount Code.



LMAO! See now if you had never asked her for that discount code back in January, nothin woulda popped off!  IDareT'sHair

Anyway, yesterday was wash day and I did the LOC method with water, a little coconut oil, Hairveda Whipped Creme, and twisted with Shea Moisture CES.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 2, 2013)

Massaged my scalp with KV fenugreek oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl

Did you order any KV for BF?


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 2, 2013)

Moisturized hair with QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream and sealed with Jardin oil and JBCO on the ends.


----------



## toaster (Dec 2, 2013)

Just moisturized hair with my Soultanicals products again (kinky kink drink, knot sauce, and marula muru).

My hair was soft when I took it out of my bun but immediately felt dry and rough after applying the products again. I'm assuming I'll wake up with soft hair but who knows. I don't think I'll have to throw these products away but they're definitely NOT a repurchase.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 2, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I love this  What do you think about it?



IDareT'sHair - So far I like it.  My ends felt good after I used it.  I have the lavender also, but only used the rosemary so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2013)

toaster said:


> *I don't think I'll have to throw these products away but they're definitely NOT a repurchase.*




toaster

 If it's not too much trouble for you (personally), you can always list them on the Exchange Forum, if you discover you cannot use them.  

 Girl...Just don't throw them out.


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2013)

Applied CC's Naturals Coconut fluff on my roots & Sealed with CC Naturals Hibuscus Whipped Butter...

*Coconut Fluff is like freshly made whipped cream,you can use it as a sealant do to the oils....Smells Yummy too...This stuff is really,really creamy/fluffy..I like it.

*Hibiscus Whipped Butter is a little gritty/soft/creamy,but quickly melts...You can see the herbs in it..Love natural homemade products..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## toaster (Dec 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

This morning was my third application of the products. Second on dry hair. I cowash every other morning so I usually apply my products once on wet hair, and then 3 times on dry hair. This third application of the Soultanicals products was fine. I used a LOT less (I'm heavy handed) product and it wasn't as sticky/ dry feeling. I think I might actually come to like them once I get used to using them.

I base most of my product purchases on reviews on this site and on YouTube. I want the products I ordered to look like the products I saw everyone else get, so I'm a little upset that my products don't smell that great and aren't the same consistency, but they seem to be working okay.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 3, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> Did you order any KV for BF?



IDareT'sHair No I didn't. I have a lot of oils so I need to use those up first.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 3, 2013)

Used TPS Peppermint Pomade/MN mix on scalp, moisturized twists with MYHC Soy Hair Cream on one side and Oyin Hair Dew on the other, sealed both sides with MYHC Buttery Soy and a little of Sophia's Old Fashioned Hair Grease on ends.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 3, 2013)

Used HV Red tea moisturizer, Claudie's Iman Butter, and HQS Greaseless moisture


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2013)

Applied Darcy's Euclayptus butter on my scalp..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2013)

Used: Marie Dean's Juicy Mango Baobab Oil with my Leave-In

 Used a Dab of QB's BRBC and a dab of CC's Naturals Hibiscus Leave-In


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2013)

Used:  CC's Naturals Hibiscus Hair Creme


----------



## divachyk (Dec 4, 2013)

Been using evoo lately and forgot how effective this is/was.


----------



## Lita (Dec 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used:  CC's Naturals Hibiscus Hair Creme



IDareT'sHair How do you like CC Naturals Hibicus hair cream?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DarkJoy
> 
> Stuff jumped all the way off in the Hairitage Hydrations Thread (Vendors/Sellers)
> 
> You see:  It all started with a Discount Code.


I am lurking and that gate is still gating! Daaaaaang!

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Lita (Dec 4, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> I am lurking and that gate is still gating! Daaaaaang!
> 
> ____________
> *.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*



DarkJoy IDareT'sHair Sad thing is,another gate will pop up in the next couple months,with a different vendor..That's how it goes..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't mind the gate. Lurking keeps me occupied at work.  Too bad though as it sounds like HH has natural  products without aloe and some castor oil free? That's hard to come by in natural products when you're allergic. Too bad.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## toaster (Dec 4, 2013)

Used the peppermint pomade and Soultanicals products on my freshly cowashed hair this morning.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 4, 2013)

Used Claudie's Coffee Quinoa Moisturizer and KBB Heavenly Jojoba Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2013)

Lita said:


> *How do you like CC Naturals Hibicus hair cream?*
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita

 I like it.  

 I had gotten it a while back in one of those Hair 'boxes' someone sent me to try out. A 4oz bottle.

 It's thick.  I transferred it last night into a Jar.    

 And I also got an 8 oz.  Will also transfer this one whenever I get to it.  

 The scent annoys me a little. 

 I guess it's the Hibiscus.  That 'faint' floral smell is on my nerves.


----------



## toaster (Dec 4, 2013)

I found the Cantu Natural Curl Cream at the grocery store!!! I bought 2, and I wish they had the DC. I'll have to take a trip to Walmart this weekend and see.

Tonight I will pull out my hair shears and give a trim. This time last year I hacked my hip length hair and was left with hair between ear length and nape length. Now it's grown back nicely, past APL, and it needs about a 1/2 inch trim.

I'll moisturize with the Soultanicals products as usual.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 4, 2013)

Massaged scalp with Marie Deans Cherry Plum Pomade


----------



## toaster (Dec 4, 2013)

Okay ladies, I'm about to pack these Soultanicals products up and send them to my mom. They have a slightly tacky feeling and I've noticed my hair has been getting these tiny mats the past few days as I've been using the new products. I can pretty easily pull the mats apart but my hair has never done this before, and I don't want to have a setback. 

Tomorrow morning I will apply my usual DB and HH products, and Friday morning I'll do a deep cleanse and deep condition under my steamer to get my hair back to normal.

I REALLY wanted to like these products (and didn't want to waste $30) but I have worked hard on growing my hair and I'm not throwing that down the drain for a few bucks.

Oh, and my HH shipped.


----------



## Lita (Dec 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair CC hibiscus cream leave-in has always been very thick,that was the first product I purchase when they first opened..Lavender cream leave-in too... 

*CC naturals has never let my hair/scalp down..I'm still using the rice pudding leave-in too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## 4mia (Dec 4, 2013)

Lita said:


> Applied CC's Naturals Coconut fluff on my roots & Sealed with CC Naturals Hibuscus Whipped Butter...
> 
> *Coconut Fluff is like freshly made whipped cream,you can use it as a sealant do to the oils....Smells Yummy too...This stuff is really,really creamy/fluffy..I like it.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry I'm not familiar with all the vendors.  Who is Cc?


----------



## Lita (Dec 5, 2013)

4mia The company is-CC Naturals.

*They have natural bath soaps,hair teas,leave-in',hair butters...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## 4mia (Dec 5, 2013)

Lita said:


> 4mia The company is-CC Naturals.
> 
> *They have natural bath soaps,hair teas,leave-in',hair butters...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thanks,  I'll have to check them out


----------



## DoDo (Dec 5, 2013)

Used Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee to finger detangle and restyle into chunky bantu knot out. Hope this looks okay tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2013)

@4mia

Here:



http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...0apASy7JpnZE6kgOR6Aiabw&bvm=bv.57155469,d.cWc




BF I bought:
x1 Hibiscus Butter (pumkin)
x1 Horsetail Butter (pumpkin)
x1 Flaxseed Butter (sweet potato pie)

*must have been hongry when I placed that order*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2013)

Will use CC's Hibiscus Leave-In and a Dab of KV Neem Oil (Dreamsicle)

Lita

I didn't get the Rice Milk Lotion this time.  I said I was going to wait until Spring)


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 5, 2013)

The Pomade Shop's Rosemary Pomade on scalp, moisturized with Oyin Hair Dew, sealed with MYHC Buttery Soy.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 5, 2013)

Used Marie Dean's Cherry Plum styling Pomade.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 5, 2013)

Used TPS Peppermint Pomade with KV Amla Brahmi Fenugreek on length


----------



## toaster (Dec 5, 2013)

Peppermint Pomade on my scalp, Darcy's Sweet Cocoa Curl Cream and HH's Caramel Frapp on my hair.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 5, 2013)

SD Wheat Germ Butter and KV Fenugreek Oil. I am so in love with KV oils!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2013)

That PALTAS Stank Ya'll.... 

(It came in the mail today)

But the stank-scent doesn't seem to last.

I only used a tiny drop.


----------



## Lita (Dec 5, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> That PALTAS Stank Ya'll....
> 
> (It came in the mail today)
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair You know the good scalp stuff always stank..lol..Remember how bad the AV Brahmi pomade smells..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DoDo (Dec 6, 2013)

Will use the pomade shop's coffee pomade on scalp. Then use Oyin Hair Dew on the length and avocado butter to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

Lita said:


> *You know the good scalp stuff always stank..lol..Remember how bad the AV Brahmi pomade smells..
> *
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
 Um...no not that bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

Used a couple drops of PALTAS


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 6, 2013)

Still using my Pomade Shop Rosemary pomade...too early to tell any results; I'm in box braids as well. I would definitely order it again though, I love the scent and consistency and it leaves my new growth feeling yummy and nourished.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 6, 2013)

Made a oil blend of:
olive
coconut
camellia
JBCO
shea butter

Sealed my hair and used a little on my scalp since the wind chill is significant here. Though I put a little shea butter in it, its more definitely liquid, just a little thick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

Rozlewis

I got my PALTAS from: Paks Cosmetics for about $10 including shipping.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, thanks for the response. I googled it and it looks like this company is in the UK. I was wondering if there was a US seller. The shipping with Amazon was more than the product so I will not order from Amazon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2013)

Rozlewis

I just went in and Clicked the US Flag and started shopping.

Like I said, it was $10.00 and some change with Shipping.  It's 5oz's.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 6, 2013)

IDareT'sHair, OK I was at work looking form my phone and did not see the option to pick your country. I will place an order tonight.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 6, 2013)

Used BASK Palm Tapioca Deluxe hair cream, Java Bean & Honey hair balm, and Bee Mine Curly Butter (to twist)


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 6, 2013)

I just put some Keravada bhringraj oil on my scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 6, 2013)

I used NJoy's oil on nape and edges. I spritzed Aphogee Curlific leave in on cornrows underneath sew-in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2013)

Been using PALTAS


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 7, 2013)

Using Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treatment


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 7, 2013)

Moisturized with DB transitioning cream and sealed with Nubian heritage Indian hemp serum


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 7, 2013)

Lita said:


> 4mia The company is-CC Naturals.
> 
> *They have natural bath soaps,hair teas,leave-in',hair butters...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Cc naturals looks great! Do the leave ins have slip and are they moisturizing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2013)

Rozlewis

What do you think (so far) of Annabelle's Scalp?

And, did you order your PALTAS?


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi IDareT'sHair,

This is my first time using the Annabelle's Scalp Treatment but I think I am going to like it. I like the combination oils and I like the fact that it is lightweight. 

Yes, I ordered the PALTAS it cam to $11.00. Once I got home on my Mac I could see the option to pick US. I will begin to use it after few weeks after my relaxer. I think I will use Annabelle's up until that time.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 8, 2013)

Web site that sells mix-n-match hair butters and oils???

Hey Ladies,

I havent joined the challenge but am a frequent lurker. Wanted to come out of hiding to ask this question. 

Came across this site a few months ago and now trying to find it. Anyone seen this??  You can choose from all diff kinds and order them custom mixed with your own choice of oil and butter

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2013)

mshoneyfly

Texas Natural Supply?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 8, 2013)

Used Knot Sauce on one side, Oyin Hair Dew on one quarter and Marula Muru on the other quarter for research purposes. Sealed everything with EVCO/EVOO mix and about to style my hair in twists with MYHC Buttery Soy.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Dec 8, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> mshoneyfly  Texas Natural Supply?



Ok, thanks a bunch

Dont think thats it but Im gonna try them anyway.   I know it was more like a diy, boutique type site, if that makes sense. 

Anyone else with ideas, please spill the beans

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2013)

@mshoneyfly

Mountain Rose Herbs? 

That's where I got my SAA's and Honeyquat and other 'stuff' when I thought I was gone be some sort of Mixtress....

Also:

From Nature With Love?

 Massage Warehouse?


----------



## toaster (Dec 8, 2013)

My hair is soooo strong and soft and shiny. My protein DC (greek yogurt mixed with a strengthening conditioner) made my hair so pretty!

Anyway, I used my pomade shop pomade on scalp, and my oil mix, DB Sweet Cocoa Curl Cream, and HH Caramel Frap on my hair. Styled in 12 chunky twists and a bun. I'll take them down either on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 8, 2013)

Used Naturelle Grow Rosemary Peppermint Parsley pomade on scalp, KeraVada Fenugreek on length


----------



## Lita (Dec 8, 2013)

Applying some Darcy's Euclayptus scalp butter on my roots.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2013)

Used:  Naturelle Grow's Rosemary Parsley and a drop or 2 of PALTAS


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

OK. I'm going to try oils again. I sealed my ends with castor based on a recommendation from FoxxyLocs. Let's see if it can save my ends.

I did LOC and used hazelnut oil. I really tried not to be heavy handed. I'm doing a curlformer set so I will see how it turns out when I take them out. I bought a 16 oz bottle of the hazelnut so I will give it and castor a try for the rest of the month.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 9, 2013)

faithVA

If you don't like the hazelnut please list it on the exchange forum. I would buy it from you.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

[USER=359241 said:
			
		

> RavenSR[/USER];19348583]faithVA
> 
> If you don't like the hazelnut please list it on the exchange forum. I would buy it from you.



I will remember that. I am hoping that I like it though. I am running out of oil options


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2013)

Using: PALTAS and some Naturelle Grow Rosemary & Parsley


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2013)

If anyone is interested in Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade's Ingredients:

Safflower Oil
Tea Tree Oil
Olive Oil
Shea Butter
Parsley
Garlic
Soybean Oil
Peppermint
Horsetail
Rosemary

@xu93texas @Rozlewis Don't know if either of you have tried this, but I know you're always looking for good Pomades.


----------



## toaster (Dec 9, 2013)

My Hairitage products finally arrived. I filed a paypal dispute and got a tracking number right away, so I was a bit nervous that my products might be... tainted in some way.

I decided that she wasn't organized enough to try and get revenge on my products and I can't wait to use them!! Have to use up what's opened first.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 9, 2013)

toaster

What did you order?


----------



## toaster (Dec 9, 2013)

RavenSR I ordered the Tutti Frutti, Marshmallow Springs (I thought it was originally called Marshmallow Fluff?) and the Carrot Cake Frosting on November 8.

I have used the Liquid Gold leave in but I didn't like it for my hair. I am in love with the Caramel Frapp butter, and will be sad when I use up my jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2013)

Using: MyHoneyChild's Buttery Soy Hair Creme


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 11, 2013)

Last night used PBN - Moisture Milk, Sapote oil, and cupacau butter.  This am used a like BASK Java Bean Balm (to soften up this hard arse Eco!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2013)

Golden75

You stayin' up on your Game Ms. G! *good job*

You must be outta them Yarn Braids? (for now)


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> You stayin' up on your Game Ms. G! *good job*
> 
> You must be outta them Yarn Braids? (for now)


 
IDareT'sHair - Yes T!  Imma stay moist, buttered, and oiled .  Trying to stay out the yarn for a bit and enjoy my hair products


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2013)

Golden75

Okay........I hope you can try to stay out of them until Spring.

Or at least Valentine's Day.

Think about that Ginormous Stash you got over there and how you need to work on a few things.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 11, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Okay........I hope you can try to stay out of them until Spring.
> 
> ...


 
IDareT'sHair - You sure right about that.  I'm really trying to stay out for awhile.  But with that, brings hauls .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2013)

Golden75

Gurl...You know this "Hair Game" is a Double Edge Sword.:swordfigh

You vs PayNah


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 11, 2013)

I’m not really a member of this challenge but can I ask a question here?  

Does anyone have issues with mold on their HV whipped gelly? I bought two jars in August, opened one and used it for a bit. I was in kinky twists from Sept – Nov so I wasn’t using most of my products during that time. Fast-forward to today, I opened the used jar and it has mold in it  .The unopened jar looks ok from what I can see on the surface. However, the color of both jars looks a bit off . From what I remember from the last time I used it, it had a cream-ish/off white color but today it has a deep yellow color. The expiration date on both says 05/2014. 

I already tossed out the jar with the mold. My question to anyone who uses the whipped gelly is, does the color change over time? Or should I just toss the second jar as well, as the color change might be a sign of it going bad? So disappointed 

Checked my two jars of Strinillah and they both look good, no mold or color change.

TIA
______________


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm trying LOC again. I will just have greasy hair until I figure it out.

I cowashed last night. I sealed my ends with castor oil. With a little more practice I think I will understand how much I need to use. I used hazelnut oil for my "O" step. So far I like it. It is light and it helps to smooth my hair. I used BASK Tapioca ? Cream for my "C" step. I like this as well. My hair felt softer once I applied it. After putting my styler on my hair only feels a a little greasy which I can live with.


----------



## toaster (Dec 11, 2013)

Washing my hair tonight!!! I'm going to an every other day wash schedule, alternating DC's and cowashes. I think if I wash my hair at night I'll have more time to focus on it and won't be rushed while I'm doing it.

I have a final this afternoon and then I'm going to get my nails done and go on a run. Afterwards I'll be back to decide what oils, pomades, and butters I'll use on my hair!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 11, 2013)

faithVA Whenever I use BASK palm tapioca that counts as my O & C combined due to the oils and butters it contains. If I add an oil underneath it will be oil slick city.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 11, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> faithVA Whenever I use BASK palm tapioca that counts as my O & C combined due to the oils and butters it contains. If I add an oil underneath it will be oil slick city.



Thanks. I'm still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 11, 2013)

The othet day I LOC'd with Oyin hair dew, eve avocado coconut oil mix,  and beautiful textures moisture butter.  Today I will use HH mango colada, same oil, and same butter. I will also massage joj into my scalp.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 11, 2013)

@SugarRush - I haven't used gelly in awhile, but I do remember as mine got older, the color did change. HV puts a 3-6 month shelf life on thegelly I believe. It should be listed on their site - that's the downside to some of their products (and a lot of "handmades"). Most of mine have been fine, but did have to toss a couple for going bad (various vendors not just HV).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2013)

Hit myself up with a little: Butters N Bars Extra Conditioning Hair Butter


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks Golden75 I guess that's the risk with handmade/natural vendors. I'm glad to know the color change is normal, at least I can use the second jar.


----------



## toaster (Dec 12, 2013)

I ran out of my HG Darcy's Botanicals Leave-in halfway through doing my hair. I have three back-ups but I wanted to try something new so the front half of my hair is moisturized with HH's Tutti Frutti Butter. It went on nicely, and I'll see how that half of my head feels on Friday when I cowash.

Also greased my scalp with TPS Peppermint Pomade (feel the tingles already) used my oil mix on my hair, leave in, and sealed with HH's Caramel Frapp butter.

I like putting my hair in chunky twists because it keeps my hair really detangled but the front of my head looks awful. I tried twisting towards the back of my head so I could pull them back and it did NOT work. Oh well, I don't have anywhere to go.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 12, 2013)

IPN Basil and Lemongrass Conditioning Creme is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!! WHY OH WHY WAS DENISE SUCH A *bleeeeeeeeep*!

Anywho, I just started using again and I still love it !

LCOB Combo tonight:

L- Soultanicals Hair Sorell Kink Drink
C- IPN Basil and Lemongrass Transitioning Creme
O- Grapeseed Oil
B- Hairitage Hydrations Black Coffee Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2013)

Using: MyHoneyChild's Buttery Soy Hair Creme


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 12, 2013)

Used a little Peppermint Pomade with fenugreek oil on ends


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 12, 2013)

Massaged scalp with Keravada Coffee Oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ayurvedic oil blend as part of my dc and will oil my hair once it dries.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 13, 2013)

Loving the hazelnut oil. It's a first  

Sealed with BASK hair milk. I think I like this brand.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 13, 2013)

Did the LOC method with AIA leave in condish, evoo and AIA double butter cream


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 13, 2013)

Doing an overnight dc and oiled heavily with my ayurvedic blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2013)

Used: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 13, 2013)

Massaged scalp with Mizani H2O Intense for the night.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 13, 2013)

Sealed with Qhemet Biologics Aethiopika Hydrate and Twist Butter, hair is still soft the next day.


----------



## toaster (Dec 14, 2013)

LOCB with my oil mix, HH's Tutti Frutti and Caramel Butter.

The half of my hair that had the Tutti Frutti in it from last time felt very moisturized and had a nice hold to it that my Darcy's didn't have. The only thing I don't like (besides already choosing to not re-order from this vendor) is the 4 oz size. That's super small for a leave in, and I use healthy sized dollops on each quadrant of my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2013)

Will use Hairveda's Jardin Hair Oil with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries, I will massage in some Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Oil

Any probably MHC Buttery Soy Hair Crème or some sort of Crème or Butter after it dries. 

Maybe Ynobe Shop's Silky Shea Butter?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 14, 2013)

Refreshed with Oyin Hair Dew, sealed with Keravada  Fenugreek in Buttercream, a little MY Buttery Soy on ends.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2013)

Using: Butters N Bars Extra Conditioning Hair Butter


----------



## toaster (Dec 15, 2013)

LOCB with my oil mix and Hairitage products. Pulled up into a loose bun until Tuesday night.

My hair feels okay with the Hairitage leave ins I have tried. Not moist the way I like, but not dry either. Good enough to use up. Love the butters (with no water content).


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 16, 2013)

I used a little Peppermint Pomade on my scalp, HTN Growth Lotion on length, sealed with Kahve Oil


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2013)

Applied some kera fenugreek on my scalp,CC hibiscus cream on the length  & HNH coffee caramel brûlée butter on the ends...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2013)

Froreal3 With this last batch of kera fenugreek oil,I can smell the fenugreek...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2013)

Used: Butter N Bars Extra Conditioning Hair Butter


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 16, 2013)

LLOC with Giovanni 2chic avocado and olive oil leave in spray, luv naturals love me and leave in, coconut oil mix, and my beautiful textures moisture butter. Joj in scalp and on NG.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 16, 2013)

Did the LOC method with AIA double butter and evoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2013)

Used: Naturelle Grow's Rosemary & Parsley Pomade


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi Everybody!!!  I'm trying to nail down my staples and lotions, milks, pomades, oils and butters are a few of my favorite things.

 That being said I loc'd with Marula Muru Moisture Guru, it super thin so it's my "l" ,  Keravada's  Amla, Brahmi, Bhringraj oil, and KBB' Supa Dupa Hydrating Cream. I also greased my scalp with a homemade pomade.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 16, 2013)

I applied KV oil to nape and edges.


----------



## IronButterfly (Dec 16, 2013)

KV fengreek in pumpkin spice on scalp and caramel frappe on damp length.  I have rich ppl hair now.


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2013)

On the length,applied Obai hair cream & sealed with warm natures blessing..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 17, 2013)

Tonight I am going m/s with kkb in my spray bottle with water and castor oil and seal with my mango butter mix=silky soft moisturize hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

I guess I'll use HV's Jardin with my Leave-In.

After it Dries?????? (will update later)


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 17, 2013)

My hair is sooooo dry!  Feels much better after this moisturization & sealerization session: PBN MM, DB Madagascar creme, Claudie moisturizing quinoa coffee creme.  Spritzed ST Sorrell & baggied.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> *My hair is sooooo dry!* Feels much better after this moisturization & sealerization session: PBN MM, DB Madagascar creme, Claudie moisturizing quinoa coffee creme. Spritzed ST Sorrell & baggied.


 
Golden75

 Why?


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 17, 2013)

myfaithrising said:


> Hi Everybody!!!  I'm trying to nail down my staples and lotions, milks, pomades, oils and butters are a few of my favorite things.
> 
> That being said I loc'd with Marula Muru Moisture Guru, it super thin so it's my "l" ,  Keravada's  Amla, Brahmi, Bhringraj oil, and KBB' Supa Dupa Hydrating Cream. I also greased my scalp with a homemade pomade.



What a greasy mess this combo turned out to be, my neck and forehead feels like an oil slick. Im at work with a paper towel around my neck and three people have already asked me why my forehead was so shiny. If I could wash my hair in the bathroom sink, I would.  What a day !!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 17, 2013)

Applying Castor Oil to scalp. Getting ready for my relaxer. Yeessss!!


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 17, 2013)

I posted this in the HairVeda thread but I don't know if everyone is subbed to that one so I'll repost it here:

******************************

I have a few questions ladies:

Can you describe the scent of the *Jardin Conditioning Oil*?

The *Buzzy Izzy Gets Soft & Shiny Oil* is described as smelling like Cucumber on the site, but what is the "Essential Oil Blend" (kind of vague IMO)? Are the essential oils listed on the bottle? How many ounces are in the bottle?

How many ounces are in the *Hydra-Silica Spritz* bottle? Are the ingredients of the "Special Herb Blend" listed on the bottle?

Sorry to have to ask ... these things should be posted on the website but 

Thanks in advance


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 17, 2013)

Tonight's M&S : applying Cantu shea butter and sealing with avocado oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

@NappyRina

That Jardin has a Floral Scent. In fact, I'm using it now. 

I thought it would be off-putting but it isn't (not a big fan of Floral Scents). It doesn't linger.


The Hydrasilica Tea Spritz looks to be about 4 ounces. Lemme go grab a bottle......

_Purified Water, Chamomile, Flower Water, Horsetail, neem, Glycerin, Polysorbate 20, Phlahlate Free Fragrance_


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyRina
> 
> That Jardin has a Floral Scent. In fact, I'm using it now.
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair

Thanks for the details! .... Yeah I don't care for floral scents either but since you say it's light and doesn't linger I'd be willing to give the *Jardin Oil *a try since so many people love it

Good thing your bottle has the ingredients for the *Hydra-Silica* ... I'm allergic to Chamomile (it's in the Ragweed family) .... Unfortunately I would not have known that I should not order it b/c the website ingredients do not include the details of the "Special Herb Blend" ... 

Why do vendors do this?!!!!erplexed 

Are they more worried that someone will "steal" their recipe than their customer's having potenital allergic reactions?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

@NappyRina

Not sure Hun?  

There is no telling if they're protecting their creations from potential Piracy or thinking their giving us something "special". With their 'special blends' 

Glad I was able to get that for you, so you wouldn't order or run the risk of potentially having a reaction.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> Why?



IDareT'sHair - I have no idea.  I should clarify and say my ends been so dry.  I just need to get to DC-ing/steaming.  Hoping it corrects soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

@NappyRina

I still think I like CoCasta and Avosoya Better. 

However, Jardin does have some really great ingredients in it.

I got this bottle on a "Swap" - I'm pretty sure I'd purchase it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - I have no idea. I should clarify and say my ends been so dry. *I just need to get to DC-ing/steaming. Hoping it corrects soon.*


 
Golden75

 I was about to 'Suggest this'


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyRina
> 
> I still think I like CoCasta and Avosoya Better.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

Now you dun started somethin' ... now I'm looking at those 2 oils...

Can you describe their scents and how you use them/make your hair feel?

What are the ingredients for the AvoSoya .. they are not listed  ... is it simply Avocado & Soy Oil like the name implies?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

@NappyRina

CoCosta is heavy - like Jardin (like Castor Oil) with a pleasant fruity scent.

Avosoya is super lightweight and also smells good. Lemme see:

Avocado Oil
Soy Oil
Neem Oil
Hemp Oil
Vitamin E
Fragrance

 ETA:  The CoCosta feels like how CO would make your Hair feel (like Jardin)

 Avosoya is light - like a Grapeseed oil or something whispery light.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 17, 2013)

Sprayed my hair with CD hair milk refresher spray then sealed with evoo. Retwisted my Bantu knots.


----------



## CocoGlow (Dec 17, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyRina
> 
> CoCosta is heavy - like Jardin (like Castor Oil) with a pleasant fruity scent.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

Oh cool ... so I may actually pass on the *Jardin *for the *CocoCasta *since they are similar in texture and the *CocoCasta *scent may be more to my liking! 

Is there any real discernable difference in how the *Jardin *makes your hair feel compared to the *CocoCasta*? I'm guessing the *CocoCosta *would be better for both scalp & hair....

Thanks for the ingredient list for the *AvoSoya *... may try that one too but my hair tends to like Castor oil the most right now... 

I think the *CocoCosta *& *Buzzy Izzy Gets Soft & Shiny Oils *may be top of my list now since they both have Castor oil and sweet - non-floral scents


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2013)

NappyRina

Honestly, about the same.  Just like your Hair would feel using JBCO or Castor.


----------



## toaster (Dec 17, 2013)

Did my usual LOCB with Hairitage products and my oil mix. Peppermint pomade on my scalp. Up in a bun.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 18, 2013)

myfaithrising said:


> What a greasy mess this combo turned out to be, my neck and forehead feels like an oil slick. Im at work with a paper towel around my neck and three people have already asked me why my forehead was so shiny. If I could wash my hair in the bathroom sink, I would.  What a day !!



 You probably used too much product! I too used too much Keravada Fenugreek one time on my scalp and it was dripping onto my forehead. 

As for me, I used Oyin Hair Dew, sealed with Keravada Fenugreek and massaged a little on my scalp as well. Felt great.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 18, 2013)

NappyRina said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Oh cool ... so I may actually pass on the *Jardin *for the *CocoCasta *since they are similar in texture and the *CocoCasta *scent may be more to my liking!
> 
> ...



I'd like to vouch for Avosoya. Even though it is light, it has substance. You can feel it in your fingers like it has silicones or something in it. It goes on very smoothly.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 18, 2013)

I M&S this morning using LOC method: Komaza Care Califia Moisturizing Spray, grapeseed oil, and SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Crème.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 18, 2013)

Used Eden Bodyworks curl defining creme sealed with evoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2013)

Used: HydroQuench Systems Coconut & Lime


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 18, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> You probably used too much product! I too used too much Keravada Fenugreek one time on my scalp and it was dripping onto my forehead.
> 
> As for me, I used Oyin Hair Dew, sealed with Keravada Fenugreek and massaged a little on my scalp as well. Felt great.



I must remember this!!  *writes on a chalkboard 100 times* "I will not be heavy handed"


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 18, 2013)

Massaging in joj and sealing with SSI defrizzer.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 18, 2013)

made myself some coffee butter for the first time. this one is used to 'finish' styles and seal.

mixed some fresh coffee grounds and silk peptides with the following butters and ceramides:

-cocoa
-shea
-mango
-sunflower
-grapeseed
-broccoli
-baobab
-argan

Let that sit on a low low double boiler all day. Whipped up to a fluffy texture.

Wow, it makes my hair soft and shiny and locks the moisture IN.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 19, 2013)

Going to dampen my hair and seal with TPS sweet indulgence, retwist my hair and put in satin rollers.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2013)

Just did a scalp massage with Keravada Fenugreek in Buttercream scent, refreshed with Oyin Hair Dew, sealed with a little Keravada on the length and MYHC Buttery Soy on the ends. 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2013)

myfaithrising said:


> I must remember this!!  *writes on a chalkboard 100 times* "I will not be heavy handed"



I am pretty handed. I psychologically feel like i need to coat each strand.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## DoDo (Dec 19, 2013)

Refreshed my bun with Oyin Hair Dew and sealed with Qhemet Biologics Hydrate and Twist Butter. Each of these products do wonders on their own but they don't wow me as much when combined.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2013)

Getting ready to use:
HQS Coconut & Lime Oil


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 19, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> made myself some coffee butter for the first time. this one is used to 'finish' styles and seal.
> 
> mixed some fresh coffee grounds and silk peptides with the following butters and ceramides:
> 
> ...


 
Questions! Questions!! Lol I love coffee butter did you infuse the coffee grinds in an oil? Or did you just mix the grinds into the butter..


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 19, 2013)

Tonight used Buriti & babassu oil mix, KBB HJ and TPS Rosemary pomade on scalp.  Moisturized w/ ST  Sorrell


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2013)

Golden75

So, Hey G, do you have the Sorrell and the Wrappers Delight?  I'm tryna' think about which one I'll pull out 1st.

I wish she would have sent me 8oz bottles (like I ordered) I would have put some on the Exchange Forum, now I have x2 16oz bottles to use up.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 19, 2013)

Massaged in some IPN Tealightful Shine with Happy Nappy Vanilla Butter all over. Moisturized!!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> So, Hey G, do you have the Sorrell and the Wrappers Delight?  I'm tryna' think about which one I'll pull out 1st.
> 
> I wish she would have sent me 8oz bottles (like I ordered) I would have put some on the Exchange Forum, now I have x2 16oz bottles to use up.



IDareT'sHair - I had a sample of Wrappers but I think I only used it while I was braided up, and I have a full bottle of Sorrell.  I love sorrel


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 19, 2013)

Massaged scalp with Mizai H2O Intense Night-time Treatment


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 19, 2013)

Lightly spritzed end with water and applied vatika oil on the length and shea butter on the ends...prepping for a much needed wash day tomorrow and since my bask stuff is here I think I'll use some things!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 20, 2013)

Applied AIA double butter, evoo and TPS sweet indulgence


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 20, 2013)

Planning to oil heavily tonight. Along with a dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2013)

Will use Mizani Night-Time Hair Rx


----------



## toaster (Dec 20, 2013)

Yesterday I put my peppermint pomade on my scalp and used my oil mix and hairitage products on my length.


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 21, 2013)

Used Qhemet AOHC and sealed with olive/avocado oil mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2013)

Using: Mizani's Night Time Intensive Rx


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 21, 2013)

Using vatika oil with a plastic cap


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 21, 2013)

Angelbean said:


> Questions! Questions!! Lol I love coffee butter did you infuse the coffee grinds in an oil? Or did you just mix the grinds into the butter..



Oops didn't see this Angelbean. Yes. I let the unused coffee sit with the cocoa and shea and mango in the double boiler in low for several hours. It was just warm to the touch. Then strained the coffee out and added the other oils.

Yes it smells strongly of coffee. Lol. I took advantage of that and added other fragrances that compliment coffe, like vanilla. I've gotten quite a few compliments that I smell nice lately! Haha. People like it.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 21, 2013)

I applied NJoy's oil mix to scalp, applied Dabur Vatika's oil and KeraVada oil to hair for a pre-poo treatment.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 21, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Oops didn't see this Angelbean. Yes. I let the unused coffee sit with the cocoa and shea and mango in the double boiler in low for several hours. It was just warm to the touch. Then strained the coffee out and added the other oils.
> 
> Yes it smells strongly of coffee. Lol. I took advantage of that and added other fragrances that compliment coffe, like vanilla. I've gotten quite a few compliments that I smell nice lately! Haha. People like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 21, 2013)

Pre-pooing with oil mix - EVCO, EVOO, Babassu, grape seed, rosemary EO, lavender EO, Lemon EO


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 21, 2013)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2013)

@Rozlewis

Annabelle's Sale has been extended until 12/24

Code = 30OFF

ETA: My Hair Tonic came today 

 I really want another Tonic & another Scalp Rx


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2013)

Used a drop or 2 of Hairveda's Jardin Hair Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 21, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Rozlewis
> 
> Annabelle's Sale has been extended until 12/24
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, unfortunately I placed an order the first day of the sale got the tonic, and an extra scalp RX, and the White Chocolate Mousse. I am going on a no buy for real.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 21, 2013)

Oil rinsed....I think this week I will need to make a new batch of my oil rinse.  The current batch is almost done and I made it sometime in the summer.


----------



## IronButterfly (Dec 21, 2013)

Soaked hair with PBN Sapote lotion and topped with HQ Pineapple Lime oil for an overnight pre-poo.


----------



## toaster (Dec 21, 2013)

I fell behind on my thanking. 

I love reading what everyone is using. I packed some HH Tutti Frutti leave n to bring home. Will also be using a brand new SSI Seyani Hair Butter (easy to pack because it was already wrapped up) and some Thank God I'm Natural and Qhemet hair oils that my mother pawned off on me because "she doesn't use oil".

I also noticed about 10 half used hair products under the sink in my bathroom so I might try some of her "cast offs". I spotted Curl Junkie, Qhemet, DevaCurl, and some other goodies. 

Have to check her bathroom and see what "good stuff" she's hiding.


----------



## toaster (Dec 21, 2013)

This SSI Seyani Hair Butter makes me want to holler.

I've used it exactly one time and I want to order 5 more jars. It is sooo soft, but not creamy at first. It has no water content so it's exactly what I like to use over my leave in's (usually butter cream products with water as the 1st ingredient). But when you rub your hands together you get the most delicious soft, sweet smelling, hair creamy butter EVER.

I'm going to give myself three weeks of using it and then order 8 replacement jars and a VAT of the SSI Moisture Riche DC.

And probably the entirety of the SSI line because so far my hair loves it.

Ugh. Tomorrow morning I'm going to find other threads to share my love for this product.


----------



## greenandchic (Dec 22, 2013)

Sealed with *Kandy Kurls Shea Butter Souffle*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2013)

Baggying with: Hairveda's Cocosta Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2013)

toaster

You betta' leave Mama's products alone

*bring back a lot of goodies*...


----------



## ilong (Dec 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair - are/have you done a 2014 challenge yet?  I want to officially join .   I can't remember if I joined the 2013 challenge but since there are only 9 days left to the year I won't worry about it.   LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2013)

ilong

I worked on the _Mentions List_ yesterday.  I will have it up & running on or around 12/31.

So, I will add you to the list.  

I like to do it close to around that time, so folks won't get confused and start bumping the Older Thread.

I think you said you were going to wait, although you didn't need to.  

Always glad to have you.  Now you can start making your list.

We'll probably be using a lot of the same things. 

Can't wait to see your list.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Can you add me to the list as well? I don't think I participated in this thread but now that I know my hair porosity I've been experimenting with more butters and oils lately. I'm definitely going to be in the Coffee thread next year since I'm changing my entire regimen to be only clay, tea, coffee and ayurveda based.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 22, 2013)

I massaged NJoy's oil on scalp. I M&S with Claudie's Satin daily moisturizer and grapeseed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2013)

RavenSR

I have you down because you posted at least twice (asking questions) so I added you.  

We will be Glad to have you as Challenger.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2013)

RavenSR

You got it Ms. Lady!  

Really Glad to Have You!


----------



## ilong (Dec 22, 2013)

IDareT'sHair - thank you!!!  I assumed that was the reason I hadn't seen a challenge - but in any case I wanted to make sure I was added.  Can't wait to be a part of the 2014 challenge!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 22, 2013)

toaster said:


> This SSI Seyani Hair Butter makes me want to holler.  I've used it exactly one time and I want to order 5 more jars. It is sooo soft, but not creamy at first. It has no water content so it's exactly what I like to use over my leave in's (usually butter cream products with water as the 1st ingredient). But when you rub your hands together you get the most delicious soft, sweet smelling, hair creamy butter EVER.  I'm going to give myself three weeks of using it and then order 8 replacement jars and a VAT of the SSI Moisture Riche DC.  And probably the entirety of the SSI line because so far my hair loves it.  Ugh. Tomorrow morning I'm going to find other threads to share my love for this product.



Yes, SSI Riche Moisture Masque is my staple DC!! Glad u like the Seyani butter. I ordered that too! I love Shescentit products too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2013)

ilong

I'm so happy you are joining us. 

I know you've been in our Coffee, Tea....this one is definitely a good one to be into too.

And we go HARD all year around with Butter, Lotions, Oils, Cremes, Pomades & Grease.

We're some die-hard Oil-Heads over here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2013)

Using: Pimento Hair Oil (Sunny Isle)


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 22, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Oops didn't see this Angelbean. Yes. I let the unused coffee sit with the cocoa and shea and mango in the double boiler in low for several hours. It was just warm to the touch. Then strained the coffee out and added the other oils.
> 
> Yes it smells strongly of coffee. Lol. I took advantage of that and added other fragrances that compliment coffe, like vanilla. I've gotten quite a few compliments that I smell nice lately! Haha. People like it.
> 
> ...



This sound like such a great idea, I think I want to try a variation of it,  thanks for posting!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 22, 2013)

Do any of you lovely ladies know of a dupe for SD Creme De La Silk?


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^What happened MileHighDiva? You ran out and can't purchase now because she is closed right?

As for me: Yesterday I sprayed some Annabelle's leave in, moisturized with the hair cream, and sealed with the hair/body butter all in pumpkin scent. Went in smoothly with no white residue. Smells yummy.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 23, 2013)

Froreal3 

She discontinued CDLS.  It's no longer available and it is/was Holy Grail status.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^MileHighDiva Oh yes, now I remember that she got rid of it due to lower sales. She didn't replace it with anything?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^MileHighDiva Oh yes, now I remember that she got rid of it due to lower sales. She didn't replace it with anything?



No, she didn't   Girl, I've been flippin' out ever since


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

Used a 'dab' of HappyNappy's Coffee Crème Brulee.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 23, 2013)

toaster said:


> This SSI Seyani Hair Butter makes me want to holler.
> 
> I've used it exactly one time and I want to order 5 more jars. It is sooo soft, but not creamy at first. It has no water content so it's exactly what I like to use over my leave in's (usually butter cream products with water as the 1st ingredient). But when you rub your hands together you get the most delicious soft, sweet smelling, hair creamy butter EVER.
> 
> ...



I have been eyeing this butter so your review done gone and pushed me into ordering a jar or 2! Lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

Used: Afroveda's Burdock Root Hair Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 23, 2013)

Doing an Overnight "Oil Soak" with PALTAS Hair Rx (Saran Wrap & x2 Plastic Caps + Durag)

Will shampoo it out in the a.m. with Elucence Acidifying Shampoo.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 23, 2013)

Massaged scalp with The Pomade Shops, Growth Fundamentals Coffee Pomade


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 23, 2013)

Currently have Keravada Fenugreek in Buttercream on scalp, EVCO/EVOO mix on length for my overnight prepoo.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 23, 2013)

Used MHC Burdock Hair Lotion to moisturize, and buriti & baobab oil mix to seal


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 23, 2013)

Used kizuri shea olive butter to seal...it's a really nice butter very smooth and silky me likely!!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 24, 2013)

I applied NJoy's oil to scalp and Vatika oil to hair.


----------



## toaster (Dec 24, 2013)

I used my HH tutti frutti and the SSI seyani hair butter over Thank God I'm Natural's hair oil. 

The pomade I ordered should be delivered today so next wash I can go back to greasing my scalp as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2013)

Will use Hairveda's Jardin with my Leave-In

 After my hair dries, probably CC's Naturals Hibiscus Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 24, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Will use Hairveda's Jardin with my Leave-In
> 
> After my hair dries, probably CC's Naturals Hibiscus Hair Creme*



 Ended up using Pure Argan Oil with my Leave-In. (saving my Jardin)

 Will still use CC's Hibiscus.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2013)

Finally washed my hair. Used SSI Cococream leave in, sealed with Keravada Fenugreek, and SSI Juicy Buttercream Frosting on ends.


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 24, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Finally washed my hair. Used SSI Cococream leave in, sealed with Keravada Fenugreek, and SSI Juicy Buttercream Frosting on ends.



This sounds yummy!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2013)

Used: PALTAS Hair Rx


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 25, 2013)

I M&S with SSI marshmallow herbal hair Creme and SSI exotic Amazon herbal pomade. I also applied NJoy's oil to scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2013)

Used PALTAS on Scalp & SSI Marula & Hemp on Length


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 26, 2013)

Massaged scalp last night with Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treat.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 26, 2013)

Dampened my hair and sealed with TPS sweet indulgence


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 26, 2013)

Used my cocoa butter blend this morning

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2013)

@Golden75

Hey Ms. G!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair - Hey T!  How are you liking the Paltas?

Last night used MHC. Burdock lotion.  I was lazy, didn't seal


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2013)

Golden75

I like the ol' stanky stuff. 

It smells like BenGay or Icy Hot or one of those types of products.

I have another bottle coming.  I guess it's still coming?  I need to check.  They've been canceling folks orders w/o notice.

You getting anything from CM?  You know you can use TRENDS20 for an additional 20% and the stuff is already marked 15% + $5.00 Shipping.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 26, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75
> 
> I like the ol' stanky stuff.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair -  Ummm, yea.  Check U1B1


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 26, 2013)

Golden75 said:


> *- Ummm, yea. Check U1B1*



@Golden75

Lawdy! Lawdy! Lawdy!

Lemme Go Check.

No Yarn Braids for you in '14


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 26, 2013)

Heavy oiling today with my ayurvedic oil blend.


----------



## toaster (Dec 26, 2013)

Finally cowashed my hair today. Put my peppermint pomade on my scalp, and Thank God I'm Natural oil, HH Tutti Frutti, and SSI Seyani Hair Butter on my length. Bunned until Sunday.


----------



## toaster (Dec 26, 2013)

Also realized I never formally asked to join this thread. My apologies Ms. IDareT'sHair 

I didn't mean to barge in, but your challenges are so informative and laid back. Love them.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 26, 2013)

Just did a light spritz with ST Sorrell, sealed w/ buriti/baobab oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2013)

toaster

We already got you Gurl! 

You are part of the Family!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 27, 2013)

Spritz with water, massaged scalp with Keravada Fenugreek, moisturized with QB's BRBC, sealed with a little Keravada on the length.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 27, 2013)

Used Claudie's moisturizing coffee quinoa & Tiffani's pomade to seal


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2013)

Golden75

That sounds delish!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2013)

Will use: Pure Argan Oil with my Leave-In.  

After it dries, probably CCs Naturals Hibiscus Leave-In (I think it's in Chocolate).


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 27, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  That sounds delish!



IDareT'sHair - It was  Nice combo.  Forgot i had that pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 27, 2013)

Golden75

That sounds so nice.  I am out of both of those.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 27, 2013)

Made a new batch of my oil rinse blend. ...I forgot to put avocado oil in it but I did use:
Sesame oil
Grapeseed oil
Hemp oil
Coconut oil
Wheatgerm oil
Ricebran oil
Flaxseed oil
Vitamin E oil

I don't normally put coconut or sesame but figured that since these 2 oils are prominent in ayurveda I would include them.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 28, 2013)

I M&S with Claudie's moisturizer and grapeseed oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 28, 2013)

xu93texas said:


> I M&S with Claudie's moisturizer and grapeseed oil.



Used this combo again tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2013)

Using: PALTAS Hair Rx


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sealed hair w/ Buriti/Baobab Oil mix after cowashing.  Used CD Hair Milk Pudding to moisturize.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2013)

Oil rinsed with my new blend.  Sealed with Ricebran oil and gleau.

Eta:used fenugreek infused rice bran oil as part of my steamed dc.


----------



## toaster (Dec 29, 2013)

Yesterday I twisted my hair with Qhemet Moringa Oil, Cantu Curl Cream, SSI Seyani Hair Butter (and some gel )


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 29, 2013)

I did a pre-poo treatment with KeraVada amla mix oil, AVJ, and EVCO.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 29, 2013)

Will LLOC with Giovanni 2chic leave in spray, HH mango colada, SSI defrizzer, and Darcys sweet cocoa bean whip. Will also seal in my DC with my coconut oil mix


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2013)

Used Keravada Fenugreek on my scalp and Qhemet AOHC on my length. Actually I started out using Bee Mine Luscious, but I quickly found out that it has a little too much water and reverts flat ironed hair.  The Amala & Olive did the trick though.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2013)

Tonight I tried applying hazelnut oil and then my leave-in on the left side and the leave-in and then hazelnut oil on the right to see if it makes a difference tomorrow. I also put extra leave-in on my ends and sealed with castor oil.


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 29, 2013)

Flat twisted yesterday with Giovanni direct and Cantu leave in. Sealed with avocado oil


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 29, 2013)

Used homemade coffee butter to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2013)

Used: SheScentIt Marula & Hemp Creme


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 29, 2013)

Massaged my edges and nape with JBCO.


----------



## Barbara (Dec 27, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> Got my ends tucked away in a bag safely and heavily moisturized with EVOCO and GSO!


 

What is GSO?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 27, 2014)

Barbara said:


> What is GSO?



Grape Seed Oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 27, 2014)

Prepooed with Jakeala parfait and LG oil in scalp. Oil rinsed with GSO and will later use APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil to seal after setting with Salerm21.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 27, 2014)

Ladies, this thread is from 2013.  See the new 2015 thread.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 27, 2014)

Dp

10char


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 27, 2014)

WTH??? I thought this was it! 13 looked like 15 smh


----------



## Barbara (Dec 27, 2014)

Are there any good substitutes for Green Magic hair cream that are just as effective but less expensive?  If so, what are they?

Thanks!


----------



## Barbara (Dec 27, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Ladies, this thread is from 2013. See the new 2015 thread.


 
I saw the 2013, but it was in the Search Mode, looking for information on Moisture Max vs. Wave Nouveau hair lotion.  I'm wondering which one should I buy next since I've been using ORS Olive Oil Hair Lotion, which is number 1 according to an older poll.



It's still a good thread, though.


----------

